# Il Milan ha deciso: paga la clausola di Jackson Martinez. 35 milioni



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento. 

Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Si continua da QUI


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

No dai non ci voglio credere.


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

Sono impazziti tutti con i soldi di Bee


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> 
> ...


Siamo tornati. Ora sotto con ibra kongdobia e un grande difensore.


----------



## Nicco (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> 
> ...


Boh io sono un po' scettico, forse sono l'unico. Certo spero che siano soldi ben spesi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Giugno 2015)

Bene, avanti con il primo acquisto. Che sia il primo di una lunga serie!


----------



## Butcher (10 Giugno 2015)

Io non ci sto credendo!


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Boh io sono un po' scettico, forse sono l'unico. Certo spero che siano soldi ben spesi.



Guarda anche io non sono convintissimo ma voglio essere ottimista e sperare che con Ibra facciano una coppia d'oro nonostante l'età.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> 
> ...



*Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*


----------



## neversayconte (10 Giugno 2015)

Perchè cominciamo sempre dall'attacco??? dobbiamo rifondare difesa e centrocampo. e ho paura che non ci sia un bugdet illimitato.

p.s. comunque sarei contento, non è una critica all'acquisto di micheal jackson.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> 
> ...



Mamma come godo, sto godendo a più non posso!!! Dimostrazione di forza clamorosa. Ripeto, dai tempi di Rui Costa non vedevo simili cose.


----------



## Snake (10 Giugno 2015)

quindi mi sa che era vero il budget sui 120 mil


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2015)

Ibra e Jackson Martinez con Bonaventura trequartista=miglior attacco della Serie A. 
Oltretutto Bonaventura potrebbe avere un'evoluzione enorme grazie a Ibra.

Un'altra cosa: sono sicuro che il partner d'attacco di Ibra viene scelto tenendo conto del parere di quest'ultimo.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mamma come godo, sto godendo a più non posso!!! Dimostrazione di forza clamorosa. Ripeto, dai tempi di Rui Costa non vedevo simili cose.


Secondo te ci fermiamo a lui e poco altro o andremo avanti alla grande?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> 
> ...


Le mie mutande stanno friggendo


----------



## pazzomania (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*





Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> 
> ...



Convintissimo che prenderemo entrambi, o comunque se non Ibra un altro attaccante che faccia molti gol.

E' matematico che senza almeno 30 gol dalle punte è impossibile ambire ad alti traguardi..


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ibra e Jackson Martinez con Bonaventura trequartista=miglior attacco della Serie A.
> Oltretutto Bonaventura potrebbe avere un'evoluzione enorme grazie a Ibra.
> 
> Un'altra cosa: sono sicuro che il partner d'attacco di Ibra viene scelto tenendo conto del parere di quest'ultimo.



Bravo non so dove ho letto che Ibra ha già comunicato di non voler più fare la prima punta.


----------



## Jack14 (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mamma come godo, sto godendo a più non posso!!! Dimostrazione di forza clamorosa. Ripeto, dai tempi di Rui Costa non vedevo simili cose.



Certo che passare da elemosinare Rami e chiedergli di abbassarsi lo stipendio e, un anno dopo, prendere JM pagando la clausola è assurdo!! Grande goduria! Chissà Galliani come farà lo spavaldo


----------



## ale009 (10 Giugno 2015)

fatico ancora a credere alla notizia!!!! è da secoli che il Milan non iniziava a fare campagna acquisti a giugno a queste cifre!!! mamma mia stiamo tornando sul serio..però ora mi aspetto altri giocatori a centrocampo e in difesa per essere competitivi alla juve


----------



## bmb (10 Giugno 2015)

Mi è venuta in mente la seguente scena:


----------



## markjordan (10 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> quindi mi sa che era vero il budget sui 120 mil


B ha detto : quel che serve
ok jm ma io voglio ibra


----------



## cris (10 Giugno 2015)

Non conosco adeguatamente il giocatore, ma se lo paghiamo 35mln, a 28 anni, immagino sia un fenomeno. 
E' compatibile in coppia con Ibra sencondo voi? Qualcosa mi dice che uno esclude l'altro, data la cifra.


----------



## Nicco (10 Giugno 2015)

secondo me Ibra non è sicuro arrivi, le parti sono lontanissime per il lato economico, certo se tornasse anche pazzini segnerebbe, non oso immaginare JM


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Secondo te ci fermiamo a lui e poco altro o andremo avanti alla grande?



Chiaro che non ci fermeremo!!! Serve la spina dorsale e per quella a quanto pare i soldi ci sono. I venditori devono solo scegliere se prenderli in contanti, lingotti d'oro, assegni circolari non trasferibili o diamanti.


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Giugno 2015)

Galliani non ha mai pagato una clausola....la preoccupazione è che ora con le disponibilità che ha le sperperi senza ritegno


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me l'affare salta: pare che Andrea Agnelli non sia convinto del valore del giocatore,e non capisce come il Milan possa spendere tanto senza la Champions.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iblahimovic (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*



vedremo. io non mi fido piu.


----------



## koti (10 Giugno 2015)

Sto godendo in un modo che non vi dico, mamma mia che goduria....


----------



## pisolo22 (10 Giugno 2015)

AHAHAH non ci credo l'avevo detto che si andava li per parlare del dilazionamento e credo che il Porto non faccia problemi se il cash dovesse essere versato in max 3\4 transh di pagamento poi da Pinto da Costa tutto ci si può aspettare ma se il giocatore vuole venire solo da noi anche se c'è l'offerta del Valencia non ci dovrebbero essere problemi irrisolvibili. Comunque sborsare 35 milioni è sintomatico di grande cambiamento , citando Suma "I pianeti si stanno riallineando " ed aggiungo io tra poco si inizieranno a scontrare per un gigantesco BOOM!!!! ora non ci resta altro da fare che aspettare e attendere nuovi sviluppi .
Ipotizzando attraverso un'ottimismo sfrenato con i soldi del mercato di quest'anno ci cambiano tutto l'asse centrale della squadra 1 difensore centrale forte un centrocampista forte e un attaccante forte , Ibra potrebbe essere la ciliegina sulla torta con un Contorno di giovani italiani e non direi io. Speriamo e preghiamo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'affare salta: pare che Andrea Agnelli non sia convinto del valore del giocatore,e non capisce come il Milan possa spendere tanto senza la Champions.


Ahahah



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*



Beh che dire, spero sia tutto vero, ho quasi 26 anni e non ricordo un acquisto fatto da noi in questo modo (tranne nei folli primi anni 2000 dove i più scarsi valevano minimo 30 miliardi), cioè pagare l'intera clausola anzichè barboneggiare per risparmiare fino all'ultimo centesimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> 
> ...



Non so se succederà ma se succede  andiamo a pagare una clausola comunque alta non da Milan almeno negli ultimi anni e lo prendiamo in pochi giorni senza fare teatrini cosmici  Bee si presenta cosi allora ciao


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*



Ragazzi se Jackson era alternativo ad Ibra, ieri Galliani non lo chiamava per chiedergli di tornare. Avendogli detto di si poteva evitare di andare a prendere Jackson. Ma se ci va allora vuol dire che.... easy, no?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Giugno 2015)

Ibra - Martinez e tanta, tanta roba.... Questi con qualche innesto a centrocampo e difesa farebbero paura.


----------



## smallball (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*



mamma mia...super acquisto


----------



## Sanchez (10 Giugno 2015)

Abbiamo già praticamente chiuso per Ibra, Jackson Martinez, Kondogbia, Hummels, Miranda


Secondo me anche solo con questi siamo da Scudetto, avanti così!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Non conosco adeguatamente il giocatore, ma se lo paghiamo 35mln, a 28 anni, immagino sia un fenomeno.
> E' compatibile in coppia con Ibra sencondo voi? Qualcosa mi dice che uno esclude l'altro, data la cifra.


È compatibile perché Martinez è una prima punta che deve essere servita, un po' come Trezeguet. Il fiuto del gol è quello, con Inra accanto segnerà gol a grappoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*



Il potere dei soldi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Giugno 2015)

Sto ancora coi piedi ben saldi per terra, ma passare da Destro-Pazzini a Ibra-Martinez credo sia l'upgrade più clamoroso della storia del calcio.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Abbiamo già praticamente chiuso per Ibra, Jackson Martinez, Kondogbia, Hummels, Miranda
> 
> 
> Secondo me anche solo con questi siamo da Scudetto, avanti così!!



???

Siamo da CHAMPIONS se li prendiamo tutti amico!


----------



## cris (10 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Abbiamo già praticamente chiuso per Ibra, Jackson Martinez, Kondogbia, Hummels, Miranda
> 
> 
> Secondo me anche solo con questi siamo da Scudetto, avanti così!!



Si, e dopo ci svegliamo tutti sudati


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Bravo non so dove ho letto che Ibra ha già comunicato di non voler più fare la prima punta.



Già quand'era al Milan chiedeva di non fare la prima punta.
Ci ricordiamo quando disse pubblicamente che preferiva ruotare attorno a una punta come Inzaghi? Poi la partita successiva Allegri giocò in quel modo e Inzaghi segnò contro il Real Madrid in Champions.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2015)

comincino a tremare i gobbi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*



*Quotate*


----------



## cris (10 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sto ancora coi piedi ben saldi per terra, ma passare da Destro-Pazzini a Ibra-Martinez credo sia l'upgrade più clamoroso della storia del calcio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2015)

Di Marzio è informato direttamente da Galliani. Credo che a questo punto ci sia poco da aggiungere, sarà il primo colpo di mercato della nuova era.


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2015)




----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> *
> ...




Dai fate sto sforzo annunciate Martinez + Brahimi insieme


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*


Come lo vedete per il campionato italiano?


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come lo vedete per il campionato italiano?



Più che altro non so se può integrarsi perfettamente con Ibra, mi sembrano entrambi abbastanza accentratori, Martinez non è solo un rapace.


----------



## Snake (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come lo vedete per il campionato italiano?



non peggio di Toni


----------



## davoreb (10 Giugno 2015)

Questo è 3 anni che segna 30 goal a stagione. Ha 28 anni quindi direi che e nella sua maturità.

Colpo giusto per vincere subito come ha bisogno il Milan in questo momento.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> non peggio di Toni



Non peggio di Toni....ma peggio di Matri


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*



.


----------



## markjordan (10 Giugno 2015)

intanto jm x tamponare 
ibra con calma se ci si riesce


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Giugno 2015)

Se va in porto questo acquisto avra un effetto tremendo sul tifo italiano:

Tutti sapranno che forse il Milan sta tornando veramente e non solo a suon di dicharazione, i soldi ci sono e vengono usati. Un colpo del genere ad inizio giugno puo riaccendere la passione del tifo rossonero e riportare la gente all'stadio.

Sotto ogni punto di vista, sarebbe un messaggio chiaro al mondo, una bomba di notizia.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Giugno 2015)

sono troppi soldi, non sono convinto di questo acquisto


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sono troppi soldi, non sono convinto di questo acquisto



Un pò anche secondo me sono tanti soldi in relazione all'età ma imho Ibra lo dovremmo pagare molto meno del previsto tra cartellino e stipendio.


----------



## Rok (10 Giugno 2015)

Se chiudono per Martinez dia a Giugno danno un grosso segnale che il Milan è veramente tornato...
Ragazzi siamo ancora all'inizio... Non oso immaginare cosa succederà a fine mercato...


----------



## Victorss (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come lo vedete per il campionato italiano?



Jackson Martínez é una bestia. Attaccante completo in tutto può fare non bene, benissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un pò anche secondo me sono tanti soldi in relazione all'età ma imho Ibra lo dovremmo pagare molto meno del previsto tra cartellino e stipendio.



bisogna prendere dei centrocampisti importanti e se prendi Ibra ci puoi mettere affianco uno qualsiasi ed evitare di spendere 35 milioni visto che il valore del giocatore può solo che scendere


----------



## pisolo22 (10 Giugno 2015)

Vorrei aggiungere una cosa alla trattativa di oggi sarà presente o lo è era ieri o max 2 gg fà anche Jorge Mendes che ha affiancato Pompeo(1o procuratore di Martinez) nel trasferimento del giocatore nella sua nuova società (Milan si spera e non Valencia) e visto che Nelio Lucas conosce bene Mendes e lo stesso Mendes ha giocatori nel Porto e ne aveva ed ha quindi fatto guadagnare una barca di soldi a Pinto credo che grazie a lui sarà possibile che la clausola ce la facciano pagare in modo differente rispetto ai 60 gg com'era previsto.


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Più che altro non so se può integrarsi perfettamente con Ibra, mi sembrano entrambi abbastanza accentratori, Martinez non è solo un rapace.



Non penso che ci siano problemi. 
"Michael" Jackson Martinez ricorda un po' Batistuta. E' un attaccante che fa tutto (anche se meno bravo nelle punizioni rispetto al grandissimo Batistuta) e va ovunque. 
E di sicuro è stato chiesto il parere di Ibra su questo partner d'attacco.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> bisogna prendere dei centrocampisti importanti e se prendi Ibra ci puoi mettere affianco uno qualsiasi ed evitare di spendere 35 milioni visto che il valore del giocatore può solo che scendere



Se si vorrà impostare la squadra con due mediani basterebbe anche solo un acquisto importante a centrocampo.

Insomma non ce la faccio a lamentarmi, per 3 stagioni Martinez può dare il massimo.


----------



## Heaven (10 Giugno 2015)

Un attacco Ibra-Martinez credo sia inferiore solo a quelli di barça e real


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Ora sotto con il centrocampo e difesa e con le cessioni.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (10 Giugno 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Non conosco adeguatamente il giocatore, ma se lo paghiamo 35mln, a 28 anni, immagino sia un fenomeno.
> E' compatibile in coppia con Ibra sencondo voi? Qualcosa mi dice che uno esclude l'altro, data la cifra.



Stagione 14-15: 42 Partite, 32 Gol, 7 Assist.
Compatibilissimo.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2015)

1-Messi e Suarez
2- Ronaldo e Benzema
poco sotto al secondo il 3- Ibra e Martinez

secondo me!


----------



## sion (10 Giugno 2015)

jackson e' completissimo..puo far gol in qualunque maniera..lo seguo bene da 3 anni e onestamente di meglio in giro come centravanti puro non ne vedo..35 non e' tantissimo per un giocatore che puo' garantirti 20 gol a stagione


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Stagione 14-15: 42 Partite, 32 Gol, 7 Assist.
> Compatibilissimo.



Sono d'accordo la compatibilità c'è e a differenza della coppia Cavani-Ibra, martinez è meno prima donna dell'ex Napoli


----------



## markjordan (10 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> bisogna prendere dei centrocampisti importanti e se prendi Ibra ci puoi mettere affianco uno qualsiasi ed evitare di spendere 35 milioni visto che il valore del giocatore può solo che scendere


x ibra sara' lunga e incerta
DEVONO prendere un centravanti subito o ti trovi con gli scarti


----------



## Jack14 (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*



E' fortissimo. Riguardatevi la partita di andata con il Bayern. JM è un Balotelli con la testa sulle spalle che sa stare in area e fa un sacco di goal. Cioè è quello che Balotelli potenzialmente poteva diventare. Per me è un grande acquisto


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*



Ok però. Non è meglio vedere in giro qualcuno che magari è più giovane?Questo ha 29 anni, dura al massimo al 3/4 anni e poi non puoi più rivederlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

*Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.

Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*


----------



## aleslash (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*


----------



## ps18ps (10 Giugno 2015)

ottimo acquisto, giusto per lanciare bene la campagna abbonamenti!!!! speriamo che continui cosi e partire per il ritiro con la maggior parte della squadra fatta!!!! sarebbe un enorme passo avanti!!!!


----------



## Jack14 (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok però. Non è meglio vedere in giro qualcuno che magari è più giovane?Questo ha 29 anni, dura al massimo al 3/4 anni e poi non puoi più rivederlo.



Sì ma in Champions ci devi tornare subito, per farlo hai bisogno di un top player immediato. Io farei crescere accanto a lui e Ibra uno come Niang. Che attaccanti ci sono che spaccano le partite, che ti fanno 20 - 30 goal e sono giovani?


----------



## Aragorn (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok però. Non è meglio vedere in giro qualcuno che magari è più giovane?Questo ha 29 anni, dura al massimo al 3/4 anni e poi non puoi più rivederlo.



Ora come ora dobbiamo tornare grandi *subito*. Poi tra due anni potremo programmare il futuro con più lungimiranza


----------



## smallball (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.*



sarebbe il primo botto...e che botto....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*





Jack14 ha scritto:


> E' fortissimo. Riguardatevi la partita di andata con il Bayern. JM è un Balotelli con la testa sulle spalle che sa stare in area e fa un sacco di goal. Cioè è quello che Balotelli potenzialmente poteva diventare. Per me è un grande acquisto





Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ora come ora dobbiamo tornare grandi *subito*. Poi tra due anni potremo programmare il futuro con più lungimiranza



Perfetto.


----------



## rossovero (10 Giugno 2015)

Spero di sbagliarmi, ma del Porto (come dell'Udinese) mi fido sempre poco


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.*



sanno che, portiere a parte, devono fare acquisti in ogni reparto, quindi se spendono 35 milioni per una punta vuol dire che il budget è davvero alto, forse i 150 milioni di cui più volte si è parlato....


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.*



Vengo Vengo!!!!!!

Se paghiamo la clausola da 35 milioni per chiudere in 3 giorni vuol dire che la grana c'è e di brutto!!
Mercato da 150 milioni mi sa quest'anno..

Hummels (35) - Kondogbia (25-30) - JM (35) - Ibra (10)

Avanzano pure i soldi per mettere insieme un gruppetto di italiani niente male (Baselli, Bertolacci e Soriano)


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ora come ora dobbiamo tornare grandi *subito*. Poi tra due anni potremo programmare il futuro con più lungimiranza



c'era un utente, non ricordo chi, che giustamente sottolineava come la Juve sia tornata a vincere prima coi Vucinic, poi coi Pirlo e Tevez, raggiunta una dimensione vincente ha poi cominciato ad aggiungere i Pogba-Morata


----------



## Albijol (10 Giugno 2015)

Per me sono troppi, e il Porto ha tirato fuori una marea di bidoni ipervalutati che forse nemmeno l'Udinese...certo 35 milioni sono un bel segnale in ottica di investimenti.


----------



## markjordan (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok però. Non è meglio vedere in giro qualcuno che magari è più giovane?Questo ha 29 anni, dura al massimo al 3/4 anni e poi non puoi più rivederlo.


ma checcefrega , fra 3 anni ne compriamo altri


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Giugno 2015)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Spero di sbagliarmi, ma del Porto (come dell'Udinese) mi fido sempre poco



Invece i giocatori provenienti dal Porto fanno spesso benissimo. Quelli del Udinese...lasciamo stare va


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.*





Jack14 ha scritto:


> Sì ma in Champions ci devi tornare subito, per farlo hai bisogno di un top player immediato. Io farei crescere accanto a lui e Ibra uno come Niang. Che attaccanti ci sono che spaccano le partite, che ti fanno 20 - 30 goal e sono giovani?



Se hai 35 mln, a questo punto, vai dal Napoli e prende Higuain con 50. Ed è comunque una garanzia Higuain visto che ha già giocato in Italia.

Non discuto Martinez, per carità..boh a questo spunto spero anche Ibra..perché con il solo Martienz non ci arrivi in Cl


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2015)

se cominciamo a criticare un attaccante come J.Martinez, ci meritiamo allora i pazzini e i destro.


----------



## Valex (10 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe un ottimo colpo!
Dovesse arrivare lui, secondo me il secondo colpo prioritario deve essere difesa e centrocampo!
Ho la vaga sensazione che la notizia data ieri di Ibra è servita per cercare di sviare questo possibile colpo di oggi!
dovesse arrivare lui, prima di ibra, servono kondogbia e Miranda/Hummels!


----------



## pazzomania (10 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> c'era un utente, non ricordo chi, che giustamente sottolineava come la Juve sia tornata a vincere prima coi Vucinic, poi coi Pirlo e Tevez, raggiunta una dimensione vincente ha poi cominciato ad aggiungere i Pogba-Morata



La Juve è tornata grande spendendo VAGONATE DI SOLDI.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Ibra, JM........................Eder, Pedullà si è perso qualche puntata


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*


Aggiornata.


----------



## Isao (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se hai 35 mln, a questo punto, vai dal Napoli e prende Higuain con 50. Ed è comunque una garanzia Higuain visto che ha già giocato in Italia.
> 
> Non discuto Martinez, per carità..boh a questo spunto spero anche Ibra..perché con il solo Martienz non ci arrivi in Cl



Higuain non verrebbe senza champions. Non dimenticate un fattore così grande. Possiamo prendere, per ora, solo gente che non sia assettata di champions e si "accontenti" del prestigio e del progetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*



.
Ma sto Valencia cosa vuole? Via via


----------



## Ciachi (10 Giugno 2015)

E impazzito il nano????


----------



## Aragorn (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*



Noi che ci mettiamo a battagliare contro i ricconi stranieri  anche se è un sogno non svegliatemi


----------



## DannySa (10 Giugno 2015)

Ma provarci per Verratti no?


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Juve è tornata grande spendendo VAGONATE DI SOLDI.



non era questo il punto del mio intervento.
non era dire che ha cominciato a vincere prendendo parametri zero.
era dire che ha cominciato a vincere puntando su nomi consolidati o, comunque, giocatori maturi.
poi ha aggiunto i giovani forti.
tutto qui.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*



Il Gallo lancia il pacco di soldi dal portellone del jet mentre transitano sopra Oporto, poi si dirigono diretti in Colombia dove Jackson Martinez è in ritiro con la Nazionale per la Coppa America, lo fa firmare, e poi mega super cena a Bogotà


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se hai 35 mln, a questo punto, vai dal Napoli e prende Higuain con 50. Ed è comunque una garanzia Higuain visto che ha già giocato in Italia.
> 
> Non discuto Martinez, per carità..boh a questo spunto spero anche Ibra..perché con il solo Martienz non ci arrivi in Cl


Il napoli non venderebbe mai Higuain in Italia


----------



## Principe (10 Giugno 2015)

Spropositato il prezzo d'acquisto , lo paghiamo come dybala, oggi martinez è più forte ma prende anche un ingaggio molto alto , questo significa non programmare il futuro . I soldi vanno spesi bene e secondo me questi non sono soldi ben spesi . Avesse avuto 4 anni di meno era un capolavoro , ad oggi é un errore perché vai a prendere ibra che ha 34 anni . Non abbiamo imparato nulla dal passato


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Il napoli non venderebbe mai Higuain in Italia



ma soprattutto perché dobbiamo dare noi i soldi a De Laurentis per rifarsi la squadra?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Spropositato il prezzo d'acquisto , lo paghiamo come dybala, oggi martinez è più forte ma prende anche un ingaggio molto alto , questo significa non programmare il futuro . I soldi vanno spesi bene e secondo me questi non sono soldi ben spesi . Avesse avuto 4 anni di meno era un capolavoro , ad oggi é un errore perché vai a prendere ibra che ha 34 anni . Non abbiamo imparato nulla dal passato


A noi serve andare in Champions ADESSO, e questi sono i giocatori che ti ci fanno entrare. C'è tempo per comprare giocatori giovani e funzionali, ma se dietro di loro hai dei cessi alla Matri o Pazzini è del tutto inutile.


----------



## Isao (10 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Spropositato il prezzo d'acquisto , lo paghiamo come dybala, oggi martinez è più forte ma prende anche un ingaggio molto alto , questo significa non programmare il futuro . I soldi vanno spesi bene e secondo me questi non sono soldi ben spesi . Avesse avuto 4 anni di meno era un capolavoro , ad oggi é un errore perché vai a prendere ibra che ha 34 anni . Non abbiamo imparato nulla dal passato



Tranquillamente e senza polemica, ad oggi secondo te chi dovremmo prendere? Fammi il nome di qualcuno più giovane, con uguali potenzialità e prezzo uguale o minore che verrebbe? Il tutto ovviamente senza champions come fattore di attrazione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Gallo lancia il pacco di soldi dal portellone del jet mentre transitano sopra Oporto, poi si dirigono diretti in Colombia dove Jackson Martinez è in ritiro con la Nazionale per la Coppa America, lo fa firmare, e poi mega super cena a Bogotà



ahahahahaha.... fantastico!!!!!!!


----------



## Giangy (10 Giugno 2015)

Così si ragiona! Erano anni che aspettavo una reazione del genere come mercato, mi sta salendo l'entusiasmo a mille, Jackson Martinez mi piace un sacco, con Ibra attacco top


----------



## Principe (10 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A noi serve andare in Champions ADESSO, e questi sono i giocatori che ti ci fanno entrare. C'è tempo per comprare giocatori giovani e funzionali, ma se dietro di loro hai dei cessi alla Matri o Pazzini è del tutto inutile.



I giocatori forti esistono anche giovani , non c'è bisogno dopo che prendi già di ibra di comprare uno che ha 29 anni . Ci vuole un mix di giovani e giocatori esperti .


----------



## Black (10 Giugno 2015)

ma cos'è uno scherzo? dopo anni di Zaccardo e Constant, ora di punto in bianco cominciano spendendo 35M per J.Martinez?
detto che la cifra è esagerata, anche si si tratta di uno dei migliori bomber in giro, se iniziamo così significa che chissà quanti altri colpi di mercato potremo vedere. Una campagna acquisti stile PSG.....Quindi Hummels, Kondogbia e altri??? 

Ibra+JM davanti??? Ad Agnelli comincia a bruciare sempre più....


----------



## DannySa (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Gallo lancia il pacco di soldi dal portellone del jet mentre transitano sopra Oporto, poi si dirigono diretti in Colombia dove Jackson Martinez è in ritiro con la Nazionale per la Coppa America, lo fa firmare, e poi mega super cena a Bogotà



"40 mln bastano? tenga il resto.."


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me sono troppi, e il Porto ha tirato fuori una marea di bidoni ipervalutati che forse nemmeno l'Udinese...certo 35 milioni sono un bel segnale in ottica di investimenti.



Sono tanti, ma è una fissazione di Galliani questo giocatore. Probabilmente c'è anche l'approvazione di Ibra per lui.
Mandzukic costa meno, ma non è la stessa cosa. Se vogliamo i campionati fatti e finiti, queste sono le cifre.


----------



## Victorss (10 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Spropositato il prezzo d'acquisto , lo paghiamo come dybala, oggi martinez è più forte ma prende anche un ingaggio molto alto , questo significa non programmare il futuro . I soldi vanno spesi bene e secondo me questi non sono soldi ben spesi . Avesse avuto 4 anni di meno era un capolavoro , ad oggi é un errore perché vai a prendere ibra che ha 34 anni . Non abbiamo imparato nulla dal passato



Allora cominciamo col dire che paragonare dybala a Jackson Martínez AL MOMENTO é una bestemmia. Uno non ha mai giocato un secondo in una competizione internazionale mentre quella altro fa le doppiette al Bayern in Champions league.
Lo stipendio di Martínez non é molto alto. Poi se i soldi ci sono non vedo dove sia il problema il PSG da 15 milioni ad ibra e ingaggi spropositati a tutti.
Non scherziamo JM é un top player dybala un ottimo talento.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> I giocatori forti esistono anche giovani , non c'è bisogno dopo che prendi già di ibra di comprare uno che ha 29 anni . Ci vuole un mix di giovani e giocatori esperti .



Adesso ci servono certezze.
dobbiamo rifondare.
dobbiamo entrare in champions.
dobbiamo spendere.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Oltre Martin non mi viene in mente nessuno forte e giovane, tra l'altro questo in Champion ha fatto sempre grandi partite.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2015)

scusate però, se il prossimo anno la Juve si presenta con Dybala-Morata davanti e noi con Ibra-Martinez non c'è storia, per me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia raga mamma mia

grande Michael Jackson ti aspettiamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .
> Ma sto Valencia cosa vuole? Via via



Se succede il Valencia si prende una bella "cantonata" una settimana fa ho letto sempre da Pedullà che c'era stata una stretta di mano con il presidente del Valencia per pagare la clausola, ora visto che tutti dicono la stessa cosa sarà il giocatore a decidere ma se Galliani e Lucas sono partiti avranno già il si del giocatore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> I giocatori forti esistono anche giovani , non c'è bisogno dopo che prendi già di ibra di comprare uno che ha 29 anni . Ci vuole un mix di giovani e giocatori esperti .


Di giovani e forti non è che ce ne siano tanti, e poi con il Milan attuale sarebbero delle scommesse. Secondo me l'ipotetico acquisto di Martinez e Ibra sarebbe l'ideale per rilanciarci in Italia e per entrare subito in Europa, servono prima di tutto campioni affermati che ti facciano immediatamente fare il salto di qualità. E insieme a questi inserire gradualmente giocatori forti e giovani, attratti magari, oltre dalla nostra storia gloriosa, anche dal fatto che siamo tornati a essere ambiziosi e dalla Champion's League, cosa che per ora è un miraggio.



> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*


----------



## Jack14 (10 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> I giocatori forti esistono anche giovani , non c'è bisogno dopo che prendi già di ibra di comprare uno che ha 29 anni . Ci vuole un mix di giovani e giocatori esperti .



Secondo me in attacco JM e Ibra sono colpi fantastici. Non dimentichiamoci che i giovani con ottimo potenziale, in attacco, già li abbiamo (Niang e El Sharaawy). Solo che non avevano trovato l'ambiente giusto per loro (vedi Niang al Genoa). Con Ibra e Miha secondo me potrebbero crescere. I giovani prendiamoli a centrocampo (kondogbia).


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

E poi scusatemi un giocatore di 29 anni può benissimo fare almeno 4 stagioni ad alto livello.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se cominciamo a criticare un attaccante come J.Martinez, ci meritiamo allora i pazzini e i destro.



mai contenti


----------



## Tic (10 Giugno 2015)

Neanche mi ricordo l'ultima volta che abbiamo speso una cifra cosi grande


----------



## Aragorn (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*



Up


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> E poi scusatemi un giocatore di 29 anni può benissimo fare almeno 4 stagioni ad alto livello.



Ma si, non capisco questo scandalizzarsi dei 29 anni mentre abbiamo Toni che a 38 anni è capocannoniere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come lo vedete per il campionato italiano?



Franck l'hai mai visto giocare ? questo è forte forte non stiamo parlando di un spazzini.. dove lo metti questo è un toro e segna


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Spropositato il prezzo d'acquisto , lo paghiamo come dybala, oggi martinez è più forte ma prende anche un ingaggio molto alto , questo significa non programmare il futuro . I soldi vanno spesi bene e secondo me questi non sono soldi ben spesi . Avesse avuto 4 anni di meno era un capolavoro , ad oggi é un errore perché vai a prendere ibra che ha 34 anni . Non abbiamo imparato nulla dal passato



Dybala sembra che hanno offerto di più ma lui voleva solo andare alla Juve non possiamo fare niente, poi Martinez ha 29 anni può ancora fare 3/4 minimo anni a grandi livelli, poi non sarà l'unico acquisto in attacco, il prezzo sono d'accordo magari è alto ma è la clausola rescissoria e li vogliono tutti, io preferisco sinceramente spenderne 35 per Martinez che altri 35 per esempio per Lukaku che almeno io ancora non ho decifrato, in serie A per me è tanta roba pure Toni fa il fenomeno e ho detto tutto.


----------



## mark (10 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Secondo me in attacco JM e Ibra sono colpi fantastici. Non dimentichiamoci che i giovani con ottimo potenziale, in attacco, già li abbiamo (Niang e El Sharaawy). Solo che non avevano trovato l'ambiente giusto per loro (vedi Niang al Genoa). Con Ibra e Miha secondo me potrebbero crescere. I giovani prendiamoli a centrocampo (kondogbia).



Con j. Martinez, ibra (o brahimi al posto di uno dei due), elsha, niang, mastour e al limite matri direi che siamo a posto in attacco!! Adesso sotto con centrocampo e difesa!!


----------



## sion (10 Giugno 2015)

29 anni da fare ad ottobre...giocatore integro e nel pieno del suo picco agonistico..questo sarebbe un super colpaccio


----------



## DannySa (10 Giugno 2015)

Ricapitolando, JM è un ottobre 86 ergo non è per niente vecchio, è nel pieno della sua maturità calcistica e in Italia potrebbe davvero fare cose pazzesche.
Per quanto riguarda la mediaticità del colpo questo sarebbe un segnale per le altre squadre, presentarsi con lui e Ibra l'anno prossimo significherebbe presentarsi con i carri armati davanti e molto probabilmente l'attacco più forte del campionato.
Non voglio illudermi ma se continuiamo con questa pista, obbiettivi dichiarati, intenzioni chare e decise nelle trattative allora mi aspetto qualcosa anche dietro, ovviamente senza interrompere l'epurazione di cessi che abbiamo.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Franck l'hai mai visto giocare ? questo è forte forte non stiamo parlando di un spazzini.. dove lo metti questo è un toro e segna



Sisi l'ho visto giocare e personalmente mi piace, è completo e affianco a Ibra potrebbe fare facili 20 goal a campionato. Purtroppo però molti stranieri falliscono in Italia, anche se va detto che la serie A di oggi è scarsa rispetto a quella di 10 15 anni fa e quindi molto più vicina al campionato portoghese


----------



## Principe (10 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Tranquillamente e senza polemica, ad oggi secondo te chi dovremmo prendere? Fammi il nome di qualcuno più giovane, con uguali potenzialità e prezzo uguale o minore che verrebbe? Il tutto ovviamente senza champions come fattore di attrazione.


lukaku.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mai contenti




Matri, ricordiamoci di Matri.

Matri.

*Matri.*


----------



## sion (10 Giugno 2015)

do per scontato che a centrocampo arrivi un campione..non puoi andare a prende jm e ibra spendendo i soldoni senza avere un progetto di sqaudra competitiva..lo stesso ibra secondo ha chiesto garanzie in tal senso


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando, JM è un ottobre 86 ergo non è per niente vecchio, è nel pieno della sua maturità calcistica e in Italia potrebbe davvero fare cose pazzesche.
> Per quanto riguarda la mediaticità del colpo questo sarebbe un segnale per le altre squadre, presentarsi con lui e Ibra l'anno prossimo significherebbe presentarsi con i carri armati davanti e molto probabilmente l'attacco più forte del campionato.
> Non voglio illudermi ma se continuiamo con questa pista, obbiettivi dichiarati, intenzioni chare e decise nelle trattative allora mi aspetto qualcosa anche dietro, ovviamente senza interrompere l'epurazione di cessi che abbiamo.



Danny considera anche che quest anno pensioniamo 85045049 cessi inutili .. solo con gli stipendi di questi prova a vedere quanti soldi metti via.. 

prendi MExces i gemelcessi e Spazzini bonera .. solo loro di stipendio facevamo almeno 30milioni lordi all anno


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*



Ho visto ora.. ha ancora 28 anni.. l'unica consolazione è che David Villa è stato preso dal Barca a 30 anni a 40 mln e fece due stagioni pazzesche


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> I giocatori forti esistono anche giovani , non c'è bisogno dopo che prendi già di ibra di comprare uno che ha 29 anni . Ci vuole un mix di giovani e giocatori esperti .



Ma quali giovani, quelle sono favolette per i perdenti..JM non ha ancora 29 anni (stessa età a cui arrivò Weah per inenderci) ed è fisicamente una bestia, ti fa altri 4-5 anni al top se trova l'ambente giusto e soprattutto oggi è nel pieno della carriera..chi vorresti? Dybala che arriva da palermo e magari non si ambienta in una big o uno che ha già giocato nei migliori stadi d'Europa?
Con Ibra vicino JM fanno un attacco da paura, roba da 50 gol in due altro che Matri, pazzini e Gilardini vari...
Poi scusa davanti ci sono gia ElSha e Niang di giovani..
Menezvia subito..diamolo al Monaco per abbassare le pretese per goffredo...


----------



## Dany20 (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*


Sarebbe un gran colpo. Parte bene questo mercato!


----------



## DannySa (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho visto ora.. ha ancora 28 anni.. l'unica consolazione è che David Villa è stato preso dal Barca a 30 anni a 40 mln e fece due stagioni pazzesche



Beh Messi ha 1 anno in meno, Benzema idem e Cristiano è dell'85 (febbraio).
Quelli forti li devi prendere subito, con intenzioni chiare e non offrendo banane acerbe spiegando che matureranno prima o poi.
Sono ancora un po' scosso perché un mercato iniziato in modo così deciso è un colpo bello forte, il caldo non aiuta.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*



Bene! contento dell'acquisto, ma non deve essere l'unico! Sopratutto a centrocampo!


----------



## Isao (10 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> lukaku.



Non costa 35 mln ed è un uomo chelsea.


----------



## Tic (10 Giugno 2015)

La gente che si lamenta di Martinez si merita altri 10 anni di Matri


----------



## aleslash (10 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Matri, ricordiamoci di Matri.
> 
> Matri.
> 
> *Matri.*


E perché pazzini?


----------



## Il Genio (10 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Spropositato il prezzo d'acquisto , lo paghiamo come dybala, oggi martinez è più forte ma prende anche un ingaggio molto alto , questo significa non programmare il futuro . I soldi vanno spesi bene e secondo me questi non sono soldi ben spesi . Avesse avuto 4 anni di meno era un capolavoro , ad oggi é un errore perché vai a prendere ibra che ha 34 anni . Non abbiamo imparato nulla dal passato



Weah l'abbiamo preso a 29, posto che la data di nascita fosse legittima


----------



## Basileuon (10 Giugno 2015)

Si si Dybala, come Iturbe pagato 30 M lo scorso anno e che ha aiutato la Roma a vincere tutto... o ragà noi non possiamo puntare sulle scommesse, quelle le abbiamo già in squadra (Elsha, Niang, Jack, Mastour)


----------



## beleno (10 Giugno 2015)

Ammetto di non conoscerlo molto, ma non penso l'età sia un problema. Ibra aveva più o meno la stessa età quando è arrivato al Milan, come Inzaghi, come Rui Costa. Secondo me Galliani, potendo spendere, non si butterà su dei giovani ma su giocatori pronti. E penso abbia ragione, se l'obiettivo è tornare subito in Champions.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> 
> ...


ahahahahahah sono arrivati i sooooooooordiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii









Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sto ancora coi piedi ben saldi per terra, ma passare da Destro-Pazzini a Ibra-Martinez credo sia l'upgrade più clamoroso della storia del calcio.


ahahahahahah davvero


----------



## Il Genio (10 Giugno 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Si si Dybala, come Iturbe pagato 30 M lo scorso anno e che ha aiutato la Roma a vincere tutto... o ragà noi non possiamo puntare sulle scommesse, quelle le abbiamo già in squadra (Elsha, Niang, Jack, Mastour)



E poi diciamolo: *l'è minga semper festa*
Non è che adesso alla juve magicamente va tutto bene a agli altri sempre di emme.
Quando giochi contro un bambino puoi anche provare i colpi di tacco, le rabone e le rovesciate ad occhi chiusi, se giochi contro un tuo pari stringi le chiappe e via.
Molte cose ai gobbi - così come ai cugini dei 4 anni inenarrabili - sono venute più facili per via della scarsa competizione in cui si sono trovati, altrimenti col cacchio che avevano pazienza con il lorente del primo anno, il morata di quest'anno, lanciati e poi subito rimessi in naftalina per farli 'adattare' con più calma, o lo stesso pobbà che vale 100mln solo in italia per poi non combinare una cippa quando gioca in Europa.
Santon, lo stesso Balotelli, Maniche, Obinna... ma ve li ricordate nell'inter di mourinho?? sembravano fenomeni, abbiamo visto cosa hanno combinato fuori

Col pepe ar qlo gestisci tutto in maniera molto ma molto diversa, e fai errori
Questi sono 3 anni che non hanno pressione, e quando l'hanno avuta sappiamo tutti com'è finita: gol di muntari, pagliacciata di catania, juve-roma di quest'anno alla terza che se perdono Allegri viene esonerato a ottobre...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*



.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> E perché pazzini?



Beh Pazzini almeno qualche stop è riuscito a farlo 

Sui criticoni: io proprio non capisco, non stiamo prendendo mica dei fessi eh, eh Ibra è vecchio, eh le minestre riscaldate, eh hanno già dato tutto, eh ma gioca nel porto, eh ma ci sono giocatori più giovani, eh ma in Italia non segnerebbe, eh ma due maroni....

Se dopo tre anni in cui nell'ordine abbiamo ammirato splendidi esemplari quali:

Pazzini
Balo
Matri
Destro

Ci permettiamo di storcere il naso di fronte a JM (ed Ibra), io dico che davvero ci meritiamo Matri a vita.


----------



## cris (10 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Stagione 14-15: 42 Partite, 32 Gol, 7 Assist.
> Compatibilissimo.



Mi ha convinto, dottore


----------



## Basileuon (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> E poi diciamolo: *l'è minga semper festa*
> Non è che adesso alla juve magicamente va tutto bene a agli altri sempre di emme.
> Quando giochi contro un bambino puoi anche provare i colpi di tacco, le rabone e le rovesciate ad occhi chiusi, se giochi contro un tuo pari stringi le chiappe e via.
> Molte cose ai gobbi - così come ai cugini dei 4 anni inenarrabili - sono venute più facili per via della scarsa competizione in cui si sono trovati, altrimenti col cacchio che avevano pazienza con il lorente del primo anno, il morata di quest'anno, lanciati e poi subito rimessi in naftalina per farli 'adattare' con più calma, o lo stesso pobbà che vale 100mln solo in italia per poi non combinare una cippa quando gioca in Europa.
> ...



Bravissimo, la tensione ci ha fatto perdere l'ultimo scudo contro la Juve


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Giugno 2015)

Dai, speriamo. Sarebbe un messaggio fortissimo, sto passando la giornata ad aggiornare la pagina.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> 
> ...



Si intravede la luce????


----------



## rossonerodasempre (10 Giugno 2015)

quì le intenzioni sono davvero quelle buone, di quelle che da tempo non si percepivano, dei tempi in cui si comprava la gazzetta in pieno agosto per vedere quale sarebbe stata la probabile formazione di inizio campionato, sognando con i vari Rui Costa, come quella mattina del 31 agosto in cui venne preso Nesta.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (10 Giugno 2015)

A chi lo critica per l'etá, vorrei ricordare a tutti la storia di un certo Drogba.
Arrivato al Chealsea a 26 anni, esploso un annetto prima, ha sputato sangue per 8 lunghi anni, fino all'ultimo minuto dell'ultima partita.

Ragazzi questi sono neri.
La genetica e quindi l'atletismo, la forza, la resistenza fisica degli uomini di colore é avanti anni luce rispetto ai bianchi.
Ne ha 28?? Bene, fate conto che ne ha 25.

Gli unici problemi potrebbero essere di adattamento (ma non credo), per la tenuta fisica, questo galoppa ad altissimi livelli fino a 34-35 anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> quì le intenzioni sono davvero quelle buone, di quelle che da tempo non si percepivano, dei tempi in cui si comprava la gazzetta in pieno agosto per vedere quale sarebbe stata la probabile formazione di inizio campionato, sognando con i vari Rui Costa, come quella mattina del 31 agosto in cui venne preso Nesta.



Oggi ho avuto un visione..pagina dello store con in vendita le maglie: foto di Ibra+Jm+Hummels+Kondogbia



Maglia di Ibra comprata in o,25 secondi!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Giugno 2015)

Però posso dire una cosa? 35 milioni per un giocatore di 29 anni sono tantissimi. Non voglio fare il ragazzino drogato di FIFA e Football Manager che vende i giocatori non appena hanno compiuto 24 anni,e compra solo bambini under 17 (in realtà quei due giochi mi fanno ribrezzo),però,voglio dire,oggettivamente,quante stagioni garantisce un attaccante di 29 anni? Per me non puoi spendere tutti quei soldi per un giocatore che tra un paio di stagioni entra in fase calante.
Ora direte che mi merito Pazzini,Matri o Destro,ma il punto non è questo.
La mia preoccupazione è che Bee intenda spendere i soldi "una tantum",solo in vista della quotazione in borsa,e che tra qualche anno ci ritroveremo senza un euro e con la squadra piena di vecchietti.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*



...sarebbe davvero un gran colpo.


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2015)

Parliamo assolutamente di un ottimo centravanti, completo. Fisicamente molto ben strutturato, forza fisica e buona tecnica. Ha un ottimo tiro, con entrambi i piedi, si fa valere nel gioco aereo. Temibile in area, si sa ben comportare anche fuori essendo dotato di ottima progressione. 

L'acquisto mi piace, qualcuno dice che a 29 anni non vale la pena, beh io rispondo che siamo il Milan e dobbiamo tornare a vincere già dal prossimo anno, non prendere ragazzini sperando di vincere tra qualche stagione. Ci serve gente pronta, sulla carta Martinez arriva nel pieno della sua maturità calcistica. L'unica incognita sarà capire come il ragazzo si comporterà in un campionato più competitivo, ma sono fiducioso.

Tra spendere 16 mln per Matri e 35 per Martinez non ci possono essere dubbi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: il Milan ha deciso. Vuole pagare la clausola di Jackson Martinez che ammonta a 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è ad Oporto, insieme a Nelio Lucas, per accordarsi sulle modalità di pagamento.
> 
> Jackson Martinez non esclude Ibrahimovic. Il Milan vorrebbe prenderli entrambi. Lo svedese non vuole fare più la prima punta.
> 
> ...




ben venga Jackson Martinez,che è un centravanti fortissimo.

Per quanto riguarda il contemporaneo arrivo di Ibra,ho maturato una personalissima convinzione:

inizialmente il blitz ad Oporto era finalizzato a trattare l'acquisto di Brahimi(sfruttando il canale privilegiato col nostro nuovo advisor di mercato,la Doyen) poi,una volta appurato che Zlatan non vuol fare più la prima punta e considerate eccessive le richieste del Porto per il trequartista francese(naturalizzato algerino),abbiamo virato con decisione sulla punta colombiana.

Ricordiamoci anche che Berlusconi ha sempre avuto la fissa per le due punte pure in campo e credo che Mihajlovic sia già stato catechizzato a dovere nella cena di Arcore,settimana scorsa.

In conclusione,nei piani di Berlusconi-Galliani-Bee-Doyen la coppia d'attacco titolare sarà formata da Jackson Martinez e Zlatan Ibrahimovic


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Però posso dire una cosa? 35 milioni per un giocatore di 29 anni sono tantissimi. Non voglio fare il ragazzino drogato di FIFA e Football Manager che vende i giocatori non appena hanno compiuto 24 anni,e compra solo bambini under 17 (in realtà quei due giochi mi fanno ribrezzo),però,voglio dire,oggettivamente,quante stagioni garantisce un attaccante di 29 anni? Per me non puoi spendere tutti quei soldi per un giocatore che tra un paio di stagioni entra in fase calante.
> Ora direte che mi merito Pazzini,Matri o Destro,ma il punto non è questo.
> La mia preoccupazione è che Bee intenda spendere i soldi "una tantum",solo in vista della quotazione in borsa,e che tra qualche anno ci ritroveremo senza un euro e con la squadra piena di vecchietti.




Il tuo discorso andrebbe bene se avessimo una rosa come quella del Real o del Barça.

Nella situazione in cui siamo non possiamo permetterci scommesse, ma certezze. Tra qualche anno, una volta ripartiti e tornati in CL, si possono fare discorsi come il tuo, però oggi si devono prendere subito giocatori affermati che ti permettano di avere, se non la sicurezza, almeno buone probabilità, di tornare nel calcio che conta.

Una volta fatto questo, con il fatturato che sale, ti puoi permettere di fare degli azzardi.


----------



## il condor (10 Giugno 2015)

Fermate il condor, che quello acquista anche Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Giugno 2015)

> *Di Marzio: Milan intenzionato a chiudere già oggi per Jackson Martinez*


In un servizio di Sky Sport 24, Jackson Martinez viene al momento considerato *un'alternativa* a Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso andrebbe bene se avessimo una rosa come quella del Real o del Barça.
> 
> Nella situazione in cui siamo non possiamo permetterci scommesse, ma certezze. Tra qualche anno, una volta ripartiti e tornati in CL, si possono fare discorsi come il tuo, però oggi si devono prendere subito giocatori affermati che ti permettano di avere, se non la sicurezza, almeno buone probabilità, di tornare nel calcio che conta.
> 
> Una volta fatto questo, con il fatturato che sale, ti puoi permettere di fare degli azzardi.



Esatto: obiettivo numero uno tornare in champions league possibilmente vincendo il campionato. 

Questo lo fai appunto con gente subito pronta, quello che serve a noi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*



Sto male,sto malissimo.
Se dovesse anche ritornare il Messia avremmo automaticamente l'attacco più forte del campionato.
Aiuto.


----------



## aleslash (10 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In un servizio di Sky Sport 24, Jackson Martinez viene al momento considerato *un'alternativa* a Ibrahimovic.



Galliani ieri quando ha chiamato Ibra già sapeva di andare a oporto oggi,viene difficile considerarlo un'alternativa


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sto male,sto malissimo.
> Se dovesse anche ritornare il Messia avremmo automaticamente l'attacco più forte del campionato.
> Aiuto.



...calmati. Non sei più abituato a vincere?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Galliani ieri quando ha chiamato Ibra già sapeva di andare a oporto oggi,viene difficile considerarlo un'alternativa



..il Gallo questa volta ha la grana...


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...calmati. Non sei più abituato a vincere?



Come faccio a calmarmi? C'è la possibilità di passare da Matri,Spazzini,Destro,Borriello a Jackson+Ibra.
Roba folle guardando i nostri ultimi anni.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come faccio a calmarmi? C'è la possibilità di passare da Matri,Spazzini,Destro,Borriello a Jackson+Ibra.
> Roba folle guardando i nostri ultimi anni.



...per me folli sono stati gli ultimi anni.


----------



## Milo (10 Giugno 2015)

jakson+ibra umamma ditemi che non stò sognando!!!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Bellinazzo a Radio 24: "I soldi non sono un problema per il Milan"


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


>





Comunque ha appena un anno in meno di Cavani, che tutti sognavamo fino a ieri (giustamente).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso andrebbe bene se avessimo una rosa come quella del Real o del Barça.
> 
> Nella situazione in cui siamo non possiamo permetterci scommesse, ma certezze. Tra qualche anno, una volta ripartiti e tornati in CL, si possono fare discorsi come il tuo, però oggi si devono prendere subito giocatori affermati che ti permettano di avere, se non la sicurezza, almeno buone probabilità, di tornare nel calcio che conta.
> 
> Una volta fatto questo, con il fatturato che sale, ti puoi permettere di fare degli azzardi.



Le premesse sono tutte giuste: Jackson Martinez è una certezza,noi adesso abbiamo bisogno di giocatori già pronti e non di giovani scommesse,e dobbiamo tornare immediatamente ad essere competitivi.
Il problema è l'età e il prezzo,però. 35 milioni non li abbiamo spesi neanche per Ibra. La mia paura,ripeto,è che vogliano spendere tanti soldi una tantum e che tra 3-4 anni ci ritroveremo senza JM e senza il denaro sufficiente per sostituirlo.
Ed è per questo che francamente speravo in un giocatore già pronto ma un po' più giovane (come fu Shevchenko nel 1999).


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Ma Galliani sta ancora la? Sicuro ci fa una cena ad Oporto.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le premesse sono tutte giuste: Jackson Martinez è una certezza,noi adesso abbiamo bisogno di giocatori già pronti e non di giovani scommesse,e dobbiamo tornare immediatamente ad essere competitivi.
> Il problema è l'età e il prezzo,però. 35 milioni non li abbiamo spesi neanche per Ibra. La mia paura,ripeto,è che vogliano spendere tanti soldi una tantum e che tra 3-4 anni ci ritroveremo senza JM e senza il denaro sufficiente per sostituirlo.
> Ed è per questo che francamente speravo in un giocatore già pronto ma un po' più giovane (come fu Shevchenko nel 1999).




Io direi, nel caso, di accontentarsi.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le premesse sono tutte giuste: Jackson Martinez è una certezza,noi adesso abbiamo bisogno di giocatori già pronti e non di giovani scommesse,e dobbiamo tornare immediatamente ad essere competitivi.
> Il problema è l'età e il prezzo,però. 35 milioni non li abbiamo spesi neanche per Ibra. La mia paura,ripeto,è che vogliano spendere tanti soldi una tantum e che tra 3-4 anni ci ritroveremo senza JM e senza il denaro sufficiente per sostituirlo.
> Ed è per questo che francamente speravo in un giocatore già pronto ma un po' più giovane (come fu Shevchenko nel 1999).


Il futuro è incerto in ogni caso, quindi..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io direi, nel caso, di accontentarsi.



Tranquillo,se vengono Ibra e JM me ne farò una ragione


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le premesse sono tutte giuste: Jackson Martinez è una certezza,noi adesso abbiamo bisogno di giocatori già pronti e non di giovani scommesse,e dobbiamo tornare immediatamente ad essere competitivi.
> Il problema è l'età e il prezzo,però. 35 milioni non li abbiamo spesi neanche per Ibra. La mia paura,ripeto,è che vogliano spendere tanti soldi una tantum e che tra 3-4 anni ci ritroveremo senza JM e senza il denaro sufficiente per sostituirlo.
> *Ed è per questo che francamente speravo in un giocatore già pronto ma un po' più giovane (come fu Shevchenko nel 1999).*



Penso ad un identikit simile e non mi viene in mente ad oggi nessuno. Ma proprio nessuno. Parlo naturalmente di realizzabile.


----------



## Basileuon (10 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Però posso dire una cosa? 35 milioni per un giocatore di 29 anni sono tantissimi. Non voglio fare il ragazzino drogato di FIFA e Football Manager che vende i giocatori non appena hanno compiuto 24 anni,e compra solo bambini under 17 (in realtà quei due giochi mi fanno ribrezzo),però,voglio dire,oggettivamente,quante stagioni garantisce un attaccante di 29 anni? Per me non puoi spendere tutti quei soldi per un giocatore che tra un paio di stagioni entra in fase calante.
> Ora direte che mi merito Pazzini,Matri o Destro,ma il punto non è questo.
> La mia preoccupazione è che Bee intenda spendere i soldi "una tantum",solo in vista della quotazione in borsa,e che tra qualche anno ci ritroveremo senza un euro e con la squadra piena di vecchietti.



In realtà la mia unica preoccupazione è che l'anno prossimo sarà inutile prendere il Milan su Football Manager!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tranquillo,se vengono Ibra e JM me ne farò una ragione



...abbiamo digerito Essien e Muntari quindi...


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...abbiamo digerito Essien e Muntari quindi...



e pure Muntari capitano in Juve-Milan


----------



## Gekyn (10 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le premesse sono tutte giuste: Jackson Martinez è una certezza,noi adesso abbiamo bisogno di giocatori già pronti e non di giovani scommesse,e dobbiamo tornare immediatamente ad essere competitivi.
> Il problema è l'età e il prezzo,però. 35 milioni non li abbiamo spesi neanche per Ibra. La mia paura,ripeto,è che vogliano spendere tanti soldi una tantum e che tra 3-4 anni ci ritroveremo senza JM e senza il denaro sufficiente per sostituirlo.
> Ed è per questo che francamente speravo in un giocatore già pronto ma un po' più giovane (come fu Shevchenko nel 1999).



Shevchenko venne al Milan per la cifra di 43 miliardi di lire nel 99.. non sono pochi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> e pure Muntari capitano in Juve-Milan



...vabbè quello è stato proprio toccare il fondo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani sta ancora la? Sicuro ci fa una cena ad Oporto.



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa ma quanto ci mettono, ok che il Porto è un osso duro ma se come sembra siamo andati la con i soldi della clausola non capisco tutto questo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Penso ad un identikit simile e non mi viene in mente ad oggi nessuno. Ma proprio nessuno. Parlo naturalmente di realizzabile.


Si,è corretto. Vietto mi sembra fortissimo ma sta andando all'Atletico Madrid,Lukaku è stato pagato 36 milioni l'anno scorso e dubito che sia in vendita,Kane è molto forte ma il Tottenham è ricchissimo,Lacazette sta andando al PSG,e così via. 
Comunque siamo stati oggettivamente sfigati,perché due anni fa con 30 milioni ti portavi a casa Tevez ed Eriksen.



Basileuon ha scritto:


> In realtà la mia unica preoccupazione è che l'anno prossimo sarà inutile prendere il Milan su Football Manager!


Poco male,non ci gioco da 6 anni 



Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...abbiamo digerito Essien e Muntari quindi...



A proposito di centrocampisti: Nocerino è ancora nostro. L'anno prossimo potremo riformare la coppia da sogno Ibra-Nocerino


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Shevchenko venne al Milan per la cifra di 43 miliardi di lire nel 99.. non sono pochi



Anni in cui le cifre che giravano erano tutt'altre. Ad oggi uno come Sheva lo avresti pagato minimo 60-70mln.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*



.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si,è corretto. Vietto mi sembra fortissimo ma sta andando all'Atletico Madrid,Lukaku è stato pagato 36 milioni l'anno scorso e dubito che sia in vendita,Kane è molto forte ma il Tottenham è ricchissimo,Lacazette sta andando al PSG,e così via.
> Comunque siamo stati oggettivamente sfigati,perché due anni fa con 30 milioni ti portavi a casa Tevez ed Eriksen.
> 
> 
> ...




...certo Ibra tornerebbe solo per questo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*



Citate ragazzi


----------



## Gekyn (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Citate ragazzi



Eccitate.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io direi, nel caso, di accontentarsi.



Però va detto che con 35 milioni avremmo potuto prendere Destro, Okaka, Immobile e rinnovare a Pazzini


----------



## wfiesso (10 Giugno 2015)

il giocatore a me piace molto, 35 forse son tanti, ma la cosa più importante è il segnale che daremo a tutti... il Milan c'è e vuole riemergere!


----------



## TheZio (10 Giugno 2015)

Magari.. Ibra + JM dev'essere solo l'inizio però! Quest'anno vogliamo i botti durante tutta l'estate!
Forse forse il Gallo è stato toccato nell'orgoglio, dopo tutte queste estati a sentirle dai tifosi e ad essere sbeffeggiato dai vari presidenti/dg altrui..
Speriamo che tiri fuori il condor che è in lui


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Finchè non c'è l'ufficialità meglio rimanere cauti.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2015)

suma si augura di poter mettere la musichetta stasera per un doppio annuncio


----------



## markjordan (10 Giugno 2015)

sogno il triplete
sinisa-ibra-jm entro 3 giorni


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Nel frattempo sportmediaset afferma che tevez ha appena acquistato una villa a madrid, Atletico vicino.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando la stessa cosa ma quanto ci mettono, ok che il Porto è un osso duro ma se come sembra siamo andati la con i soldi della clausola non capisco tutto questo.



Stiamo trattando per la dilazione del pagamento, magari Pinto l'ingordo vuole i 35M cash tutti e subito, come da regolamento FIFA in caso di sblocco della clausola rescissoria. Ma non credo dovrebbe essere un problema. L'odore del grano dovrebbe essere talmente forte da ingolosirlo a prescindere.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Finchè non c'è l'ufficialità meglio rimanere cauti.



Hai ragione, infatti ho gia commesso il grave errore di fare lo sbruffone con i vari Gobbi e Onestoni miei amici.

Ma CHISSENEFREGA, sul calcio giusto e bello essere ottimisti, mica è vita o morte!!!


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, infatti ho gia commesso il grave errore di fare lo sbruffone con i vari Gobbi e Onestoni miei amici.
> 
> Ma CHISSENEFREGA, sul calcio giusto e bello essere ottimisti, mica è vita o morte!!!



no ma figurati è solo per non rimanerci male.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Stiamo trattando per la dilazione del pagamento, magari Pinto l'ingordo vuole i 35M cash tutti e subito, come da regolamento FIFA in caso di sblocco della clausola rescissoria. Ma non credo dovrebbe essere un problema. L'odore del grano dovrebbe essere talmente forte da ingolosirlo a prescindere.



Speriamo, l'unico ostacolo potrebbe esser il Valencia se paga tutta la clausola subito, pero se è partito fino in Portogallo credo che l'accordo si trovi, anche perchè Martinez se può scegliere penso abbia molta più voglia di venire da noi, al Valencia può lottare per andare in Cl ma non vincerà mai il campionato con Barca e Real.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2015)

*L'agente di Martinez a Calciomercato: "Martinez ha un accordo con un top club, il prossimo anno giocherà per una squadra che considero tra le migliori d'Europa. Non posso, però, svelare il nome".*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Martinez a Calciomercato: "Martinez ha un accordo con un top club, il prossimo anno giocherà per una squadra che considero tra le migliori d'Europa. Non posso, però, svelare il nome".*



Valencia............???


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Valencia............???



L'Arsenal


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Valencia............???



Le dichiarazioni degli addetti ai lavori sono talmente interessate che sono capaci di dire di tutto per cui non ci fidiamo delle sue parole. Detto questo restiamo fiduciosi perchè ci siamo un pò sbilanciati.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Martinez a Calciomercato: "Martinez ha un accordo con un top club, il prossimo anno giocherà per una squadra che considero tra le migliori d'Europa. Non posso, però, svelare il nome".*



Allora non è sicuramente il Valencia. Speriamo che con "tra le migliori d'Europa" si riferisca solo al prestigio altrimenti ciao ciao


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal



Probabile........ il Milan non è più un top club europeo!!!!!!


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Probabile........ il Milan non è più un top club europeo!!!!!!



però se noi non lo siamo più, l'Arsenal non lo è proprio mai stato.......


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo che entro fine settimana chiudiamo qualche colpo interessante, darebbe molta fiducia iniziare a giugno con 1-2 giocatori di livello


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> suma si augura di poter mettere la musichetta stasera per un doppio annuncio



DOPPIO annuncio?
Cioè quindi siamo in trattativa per due giocatori?


----------



## sion (10 Giugno 2015)

ibra e jackson o jackson e braihmi..boh


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> suma si augura di poter mettere la musichetta stasera per un doppio annuncio



JM + Brahimi? Potrebbe essere per questo che sta andando per le lunghe. Speriamo!!!!


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> suma si augura di poter mettere la musichetta stasera per un doppio annuncio



Lo state seguendo su MC?


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Martinez a Calciomercato: "Martinez ha un accordo con un top club, il prossimo anno giocherà per una squadra che considero tra le migliori d'Europa. Non posso, però, svelare il nome".*



.


----------



## sion (10 Giugno 2015)

che dice di preciso suma? qualcuno aggiorni


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Martinez a Calciomercato: "Martinez ha un accordo con un top club, il prossimo anno giocherà per una squadra che considero tra le migliori d'Europa. Non posso, però, svelare il nome".*





Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> DOPPIO annuncio?
> Cioè quindi siamo in trattativa per due giocatori?



Di Suma non fido nemmeno un po', al massimo il secondo annuncio sarebbe Sinisa


----------



## koti (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma: il Milan è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Valencia era pronto a chiudere la trattativa ma il Milan vuole anticipare la squadra spagnola appena ha avuto un minimo di garanzie sul fatto che il giocatore dicesse si, la trattativa va verso la chiusura in serata , il Milan sta discutendo la modalità di pagamento per quanto riguarda la clausola rescissoria, trovato l'accordo la trattativa va in discesa.*


Io a Brahimi ci credo ancora.
Altrimenti Nelio Lucas che ci sarebbe andato a fare a Oporto? Martinez non è mica un giocatore della Doyen.


----------



## Snake (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Martinez a Calciomercato: "Martinez ha un accordo con un top club, il prossimo anno giocherà per una squadra che considero tra le migliori d'Europa. Non posso, però, svelare il nome".*



se c'aveva un accordo con un'altra squadra non credo che il condor sarebbe partito....


----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2015)

attendiamo e vediamo


----------



## Dexter (10 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Io a Brahimi ci credo ancora.
> Altrimenti Nelio Lucas che ci sarebbe andato a fare a Oporto? Martinez non è mica un giocatore della Doyen.



Esatto, Jackson è ok, ma stan trattando anche qualcuno del giro Doyen, spero Brahimi.


----------



## lothar1981 (10 Giugno 2015)

*.*


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Snake (10 Giugno 2015)

se la cosa di suma è vera allora stanno trattando per jackson e brahimi


----------



## lothar1981 (10 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=268]lothar1981[/MENTION] questo è un forum serio.


----------



## lothar1981 (10 Giugno 2015)

non dico niente più ma ricordatevi quello che vi ho scritto


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Giugno 2015)

Peppe Di Stefano : per JM si tratta ad oltranza. Lucas e Galliani ancora ad Oporto


----------



## Dexter (10 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: Galliani è già stato ad Oporto l'altroieri. Difficile torni una seconda volta a Milano senza il cartellino del colombiano. Probabilmente si sta trattando sulle modalità di pagamento: il Milan vorrebbe un dilazionamento.*


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è già stato ad Oporto l'altroieri. Difficile torni una seconda volta a Milano senza il cartellino del colombiano. Probabilmente si sta trattando sulle modalità di pagamento: il Milan vorrebbe un dilazionamento.*



Tira brutta aria..


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano : per JM si tratta ad oltranza. Lucas e Galliani ancora ad Oporto



Speriamo che non comincino con i teatrini, ma spero di no visto che abbiamo la grana il problema però ora è la formula .


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è già stato ad Oporto l'altroieri. Difficile torni una seconda volta a Milano senza il cartellino del colombiano. Probabilmente si sta trattando sulle modalità di pagamento: il Milan vorrebbe un dilazionamento.*



paghiamo la clausola di rescissione in 35 rate da 1 milione  adesso riconosco il Condor


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è già stato ad Oporto l'altroieri. Difficile torni una seconda volta a Milano senza il cartellino del colombiano. Probabilmente si sta trattando sulle modalità di pagamento: il Milan vorrebbe un dilazionamento.*



Se si può dilazionare ha anche ragione...non perchè abbiamo i soldi dobbiamo essere superficiali sulle trattative.dobbiamo trattare le condizioni più favorevoli...in questo caso galliani potrebbe essere anche la persona giusta,spilorcio com é...


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è già stato ad Oporto l'altroieri. Difficile torni una seconda volta a Milano senza il cartellino del colombiano. Probabilmente si sta trattando sulle modalità di pagamento: il Milan vorrebbe un dilazionamento.*



Da un'intervista a Bee che ho letto non mi sembra sia particolarmente vantaggioso per noi dilazionare il pagamento. Il motivo è che il Milan, complice la quotazione in borsa del club, effettuerà una ricapitalizzazione che permette al club di versare ingenti capitali senza dover passare sotto l'osservazione del FPF. 
Se così fosse penso stiano trattando il prezzo o trattando anche per un'altro giocatore come lasciato intendere da Suma.

Qualche esperto di economia può dirmi se ho capito bene o si tratta si una sciocchezza???


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Da un'intervista a Bee che ho letto non mi sembra sia particolarmente vantaggioso per noi dilazionare il pagamento. Il motivo è che il Milan, complice la quotazione in borsa del club, effettuerà una ricapitalizzazione che permette al club di versare ingenti capitali senza dover passare sotto l'osservazione del FPF.
> Se così fosse penso stiano trattando il prezzo o trattando anche per un'altro giocatore come lasciato intendere da Suma.
> 
> Qualche esperto di economia può dirmi se ho capito bene o si tratta si una sciocchezza???


Non lo so, ma 35 milioni in un unico bilancio sarebbero una roba abbastanza pesante


----------



## lothar1981 (10 Giugno 2015)

Incredibile il presidente del Porto *Jorge Nuno Pinto da Costa * sta facendo delle storie pazzesche per il pagamento dilazionato
cose da non credere...


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Da un'intervista a Bee che ho letto non mi sembra sia particolarmente vantaggioso per noi dilazionare il pagamento. Il motivo è che il Milan, complice la quotazione in borsa del club, effettuerà una ricapitalizzazione che permette al club di versare ingenti capitali senza dover passare sotto l'osservazione del FPF.
> Se così fosse penso stiano trattando il prezzo o trattando anche per un'altro giocatore come lasciato intendere da Suma.
> 
> Qualche esperto di economia può dirmi se ho capito bene o si tratta si una sciocchezza???



La dilazione viene fatta per semplici problemi di liquidità, nessuno ha 35 milioni o addirittura i 120 prospettati cash... non c'entra niente con bilancio et simili come hanno detto altri utenti sopra


----------



## lothar1981 (10 Giugno 2015)

Il presidente del Porto *Jorge Nuno Pinto da Costa* sta facendo delle storie pazzesche per il pagamento dilazionato ma tranquilli il giocatore vuole andare solo al Milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è già stato ad Oporto l'altroieri. Difficile torni una seconda volta a Milano senza il cartellino del colombiano. Probabilmente si sta trattando sulle modalità di pagamento: il Milan vorrebbe un dilazionamento.*





The P ha scritto:


> Da un'intervista a Bee che ho letto non mi sembra sia particolarmente vantaggioso per noi dilazionare il pagamento. Il motivo è che il Milan, complice la quotazione in borsa del club, effettuerà una ricapitalizzazione che permette al club di versare ingenti capitali senza dover passare sotto l'osservazione del FPF.
> Se così fosse penso stiano trattando il prezzo o trattando anche per un'altro giocatore come lasciato intendere da Suma.
> 
> Qualche esperto di economia può dirmi se ho capito bene o si tratta si una sciocchezza???





lothar1981 ha scritto:


> Incredibile il presidente del Porto *Jorge Nuno Pinto da Costa * sta facendo delle storie pazzesche per il pagamento dilazionato
> cose da non credere...





Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> La dilazione viene fatta per semplici problemi di liquidità, nessuno ha 35 milioni o addirittura i 120 prospettati cash...



Esatto, e le storie di Pinto l'ingordo sono abbastanza ridicole. La plusvalenza la fai a prescindere, e non credo che il Porto abbia tali problemi di liquidità da voler incassare tutti i soldi subito. Nei trasferimenti internazionali praticamente nessuno fa così. Kakà il Real ce lo pagò in 4 rate se non ricordo male. E il Real non è l'ultimo dei barboni.


----------



## Giangy (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Porto è la bottega più cara, e quella più tirchia nelle trattative, forse sono un po meglio Shaktar Doneks e Udinese in questo senso


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Giugno 2015)

pagare 35 mln di euri per Jackson Martinez ritengo uno scandalo, per una volta che abbiamo soldi in anni poi lo tiriamo cosi.. incredibile

Ecco per altra volta Galliani il cancro del Milan


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> pagare 35 mln di euri per Jackson Martinez ritengo uno scandalo, per una volta che abbiamo soldi in anni poi lo tiriamo cosi.. incredibile
> 
> Ecco per altra volta Galliani il cancro del Milan



Beh, a livello 'top attaccante' non ci sono molte alternative: 
A me mi vengono in mente solo Lacazette e Benteke. Due giocatori che se partono sicuramente partonno per giocarsi la Champions da qualche parte.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: con Jackson Martinez accordo raggiunto. Contratto da 4 anni a 3,5 milioni annui.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è già stato ad Oporto l'altroieri. Difficile torni una seconda volta a Milano senza il cartellino del colombiano. Probabilmente si sta trattando sulle modalità di pagamento: il Milan vorrebbe un dilazionamento.*



Siamo abituati ai parametri zero che se verrà annunciato non ci crederemo lo stesso


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: con Jackson Martinez accordo raggiunto. Contratto da 4 anni a 3,5 milioni annui.*



Bene, cifre giuste.


----------



## Isao (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*



Contratto ottimo. Presumo vi lamenterete cmq


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*



Lo stesso ingaggio che prendeva Mexes


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*



Quanto prendeva Muntari...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> pagare 35 mln di euri per Jackson Martinez ritengo uno scandalo, per una volta che abbiamo soldi in anni poi lo tiriamo cosi.. incredibile
> 
> Ecco per altra volta Galliani il cancro del Milan




Se 35 mln per JM sono uno scandalo i 12 per Matri cos'erano?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*


Cifra ragionevole, ora spero ci mettiamo d'accordo con quegli spilorci del Porto.


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: con Jackson Martinez accordo raggiunto. Contratto da 4 anni a 3,5 milioni annui.*



Direi onestissimo. Jackson prende quanto Montolivo. Però Brahimi lo voglio


----------



## aleslash (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*



Bene bene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*



Giocatore in piena maturita, niente Champions quest'anno mentre ci sono altre squadre interessate, titolare fisso, contratto piu importante della sua carriera.
Guadagna quanto Montolivo...Insomma....il contratto ci sta.


----------



## malos (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: con Jackson Martinez accordo raggiunto. Contratto da 4 anni a 3,5 milioni annui.*



Questa è una cifra giusta....finalmente.


----------



## Hammer (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*



Cifre giuste


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Beh, a livello 'top attaccante' non ci sono molte alternative:
> A me mi vengono in mente solo Lacazette e Benteke. Due giocatori che se partono sicuramente partonno per giocarsi la Champions da qualche parte.



No no e no

Il problema tecnico principale del Milan non sono gli attacanti, per quello basta Zlatan... il problema del Milan sono i centrocampisti.. con quel soldi prendi un Draxler, un Modric, con un po di piu un Verratti, con 35 mln ti prendi Kondogbia e Tielemans insieme..

Scelta svagliatissima!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Giugno 2015)

Con Lucas accanto, mi sa che Galliani si stia ravvedendo in termini di cifre sugli ingaggi.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> No no e no
> 
> Il problema tecnico principale del Milan non sono gli attacanti, per quello basta Zlatan... il problema del Milan sono i centrocampisti.. con quel soldi prendi un Draxler, un Modric, con un po di piu un Verratti, con 35 mln ti prendi Kondogbia e Tielemans insieme..
> 
> Scelta svagliatissima!!


Conosci le potenzialità economiche del milan?


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*



Ingaggio perfetto.


----------



## Sanji (10 Giugno 2015)

Sulla carta questo qui sa reggere l'attacco di una squadra da solo, ha una buona progressione palla al piede ed è decisivo anche nel gioco aereo... Speriamo bene va... Non mi importa nulla del resto basta che non diventi un brocco in Italia rivelandosi la brutta copia di Suazo...


----------



## koti (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*


Quindi è fatta?


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se 35 mln per JM sono uno scandalo i 12 per Matri cos'erano?



Altro scandalo e solo uno dei vari motivi perche siamo mezzi cosi..


----------



## Schism75 (10 Giugno 2015)

Grande acquisto, anche se avrei fatto un tentativo per higuain.. Sotto con il francesino.


----------



## Basileuon (10 Giugno 2015)

Ammazza ragà ma festeggiate, manco fossero soldi vostri... la cosa più bella di questo acquisto sta proprio nel fatto che siamo pieni di danè, questo acquisto sarà il secondo più costoso della nostra storia rendetevene conto ed esultate!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*





koti ha scritto:


> Quindi è fatta?



Sarà fatta quando quel barbone di Pinto accetta di farsi dare i soldi in almeno 2-3 rate. Speriamo già in serata!


----------



## Dexter (10 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> No no e no
> 
> Il problema tecnico principale del Milan non sono gli attacanti, per quello basta Zlatan... il problema del Milan sono i centrocampisti.. con quel soldi prendi un Draxler, un Modric, con un po di piu un Verratti, con 35 mln ti prendi Kondogbia e Tielemans insieme..
> 
> Scelta svagliatissima!!


Se hai 150 milioni e Ibra lo prendi praticamente a 0, ci sono abbastanza soldi anche per centrocampisti e difensori. Un attaccante vero poi serviva come il pane, il solo Ibra con Menez ed El coso li' davanti sarebbe stata una tragedia.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se 35 mln per JM sono uno scandalo i 12 per Matri cos'erano?



Altro scandalo e solo uno dei vari motivi perche siamo mezzi cosi..


----------



## Dany20 (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: con Jackson Martinez accordo raggiunto. Contratto da 4 anni a 3,5 milioni annui.*


Cifra più che giusta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Giugno 2015)

Comunque raga, sarebbe forse il primo attaccante di livello che prendiamo nel dopo-Sheva(escludo Ibra perche Ibra non e un attaccante, e un dio  )



Chrissonero ha scritto:


> No no e no
> 
> Il problema tecnico principale del Milan non sono gli attacanti, per quello basta Zlatan... il problema del Milan sono i centrocampisti.. con quel soldi prendi un Draxler, un Modric, con un po di piu un Verratti, con 35 mln ti prendi Kondogbia e Tielemans insieme..
> 
> Scelta svagliatissima!!



Ah in quel senso...si concordo. La punta non dovrebbe essere la priorita. Comunque la coppia Martinez-Zlatan ti garantisce una valanga di goal anche con Muntari a centrocampo. Personalmente credo e spero che comunque ci sara un acquisto importante a centrocampo e alcuni utili(Bertolacci), se come pare i soldi ci sono.


----------



## medjai (10 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Penso ad un identikit simile e non mi viene in mente ad oggi nessuno. Ma proprio nessuno. Parlo naturalmente di realizzabile.



Penso Vietto. Ma Sheva era più forte



koti ha scritto:


> Io a Brahimi ci credo ancora.
> Altrimenti Nelio Lucas che ci sarebbe andato a fare a Oporto? Martinez non è mica un giocatore della Doyen.



Ma non capisco una cosa. Dicono che la Doyen ha un 80% di Brahimi, allora può decidere il destino del giocatore senza fregare cosa pensa il Porto no?


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se hai 150 milioni e Ibra lo prendi praticamente a 0, ci sono abbastanza soldi anche per centrocampisti e difensori. Un attaccante vero poi serviva come il pane, il solo Ibra con Menez ed El coso li' davanti sarebbe stata una tragedia.



Capisco ma credo cmq che fare una operazione di 50 mln di euri per un giocatore che non e una priorità tecnica ritengo una scelta svagliata


----------



## Snake (10 Giugno 2015)

se il budget era limitato non credo proprio avrebbero speso 35 mil solo per Jackson, il fatto che stiamo trattando Ibra poi credo sia garanzia del fatto che si stia allestendo una squadra coi controkazzi, Ibra non viene certo a farsi gli ultimi anni di carriera con gli scappati di casa. Insomma abbiamo un pozzo di soldi


----------



## Giangy (10 Giugno 2015)

Con la prossima partita con la Juventus vorrei un suo gol, alla faccia di Agnelli e Marotta


----------



## Love (10 Giugno 2015)

mi ripeto...tanti soldi nell'anno sbagliato...


----------



## Basileuon (10 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se il budget era limitato non credo proprio avrebbero speso 35 mil solo per Jackson, il fatto che stiamo trattando Ibra poi credo sia garanzia del fatto che si stia allestendo una squadra coi controkazzi, Ibra non viene certo a farsi gli ultimi anni di carriera con gli scappati di casa. Insomma abbiamo un pozzo di soldi




Che goduria


----------



## S T B (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: con Jackson Martinez accordo raggiunto. Contratto da 4 anni a 3,5 milioni annui.*



ottimo. Se è vero che pagheremo la clausola allora è praticamente nostro...


----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2015)

Finchè non c è l'accordo con il porto c è poco da esultare


----------



## fabio96 (10 Giugno 2015)

E se succede??


----------



## bmb (10 Giugno 2015)

Indiscrezioni dicono addirittura che Galliani abbia iniziato a pagare pranzi, cene e viaggi.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Finchè non c è l'accordo con il porto c è poco da esultare



Speriamo che JM abbia i denti a posto


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Martinez a Calciomercato: "Martinez ha un accordo con un top club, il prossimo anno giocherà per una squadra che considero tra le migliori d'Europa. Non posso, però, svelare il nome".*



Allora non siamo noi purtroppo


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Allora non siamo noi purtroppo



Se non siamo noi un top club 3/4 dei club in Europa sono topi di fogna.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Se non siamo noi un top club 3/4 dei club in Europa sono topi di fogna.



Ad ora non ci reputo un top club.

Se considera la storia e, magari per noi, il futuro, ok


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Speriamo che JM abbia i denti a posto



Tu scherzi però può essere che ci facciano pagare quella figura.


----------



## Sanji (10 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Allora non siamo noi purtroppo



Purtroppo per te 5 anni non possono cambiare la considerazione che il mondo del calcio ha del MILAN!


----------



## Aragorn (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: con Jackson Martinez accordo raggiunto. Contratto da 4 anni a 3,5 milioni annui.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*





fabio96 ha scritto:


>


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Se non siamo noi un top club 3/4 dei club in Europa sono topi di fogna.



infatti, io capisco lo sbandamento di questi due anni, ma noi siamo il secondo top club d'Europa per storia e prestigio, ma dobbiamo svegliarci se non vogliamo farci superare dal Barcellona e dal Bayern.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per te 5 anni non possono cambiare la considerazione che il mondo del calcio ha del MILAN!



Ma io lo spero eh...ho le birre pronte


----------



## Davidinho22 (10 Giugno 2015)

fabio96 ha scritto:


> E se succede??



se penso che ora in mezzo a quella foto ci sta Capitan Tontolivo 

comunque sono carico di entusiasmo, se riusciamo a piazzare un colpo già ai primi di giugno, e che colpo, una roba mai successa negli ultimi anni farà proprio ben sperare. Una cosa è certa, per ora sto vivendo meglio la sessione estiva in università rispetto lo scorso anno


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Giugno 2015)

fabio96 ha scritto:


> E se succede??


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

fabio96 ha scritto:


> E se succede??




Bisogna controllare se anche il terzo è nato il 3 di ottobre come Ibra e JM, se c'è una coincidenza ternaria allora è fatta per tutti e tre 





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi però può essere che ci facciano pagare quella figura.



Se Galliani facesse una cosa del genere il patron della Doyen lo farebbe tornare a piedi dal Portogallo


----------



## Love (10 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> suma si augura di poter mettere la musichetta stasera per un doppio annuncio



cosi ha detto???? e chi sarebbe il secondo???


----------



## Isao (10 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> mi ripeto...tanti soldi nell'anno sbagliato...



Verissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2015)

A me questo acquisto entusiasma, prima ancora che per il giocatore in sé, per quello che significa, perché se spenderemo 35 milioni di euro per un singolo giocatore, vorrà dire che siamo davvero tornati. 
Ma da quant'è che non facciamo un mercato come si deve, ma da quant'è che non spendiamo decine di milioni di euro per un giocatore? Potrà andare bene o potrà andare male questo mercato ma l'importante è che vada, l'importante è che il Milan stia seriamente tornando.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> cosi ha detto???? e chi sarebbe il secondo???



Vabè Suma.....


----------



## Serginho (10 Giugno 2015)

Non si spende e ci si lamenta, si spende e ci si lamenta. Ma la smettiamo con ste lagne?


----------



## Doctore (10 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non si spende e ci si lamenta, si spende e ci si lamenta. Ma la smettiamo con ste lagne?


Appunto...
si deve spendere poi puo capitare di prendere bidoni... ma se uno sta fermo e non compra nessuno per la paura di trovarsi un bidone chiudiamo l ac milan.


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


>





Serginho ha scritto:


> Non si spende e ci si lamenta, si spende e ci si lamenta. Ma la smettiamo con ste lagne?



.


----------



## medjai (10 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bisogna controllare se anche il terzo è nato il 3 di ottobre come Ibra e JM, se c'è una coincidenza ternaria allora è fatta per tutti e tre



Ma chi è il terzo? Quello della sinistra? Direi Brahimi ma non è così nero haha


----------



## Snake (10 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ma chi è il terzo? Quello della sinistra? Direi Brahimi ma non è così nero haha



forse kondocoso


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ma chi è il terzo? Quello della sinistra? Direi Brahimi ma non è così nero haha



E' Kondogbia ovviamente, e purtroppo è nato il 15 febbraio...niente coincidenza ternaria...mi sa che non viene


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me questo acquisto entusiasma, prima ancora che per il giocatore in sé, per quello che significa, perché se spenderemo 35 milioni di euro per un singolo giocatore, vorrà dire che siamo davvero tornati.
> Ma da quant'è che non facciamo un mercato come si deve, ma da quant'è che non spendiamo decine di milioni di euro per un giocatore? Potrà andare bene o potrà andare male questo mercato ma l'importante è che vada, l'importante è che il Milan stia seriamente tornando.


esatto


----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2015)

A che ora inizia la.trasmissione su MC?


----------



## hiei87 (10 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me questo acquisto entusiasma, prima ancora che per il giocatore in sé, per quello che significa, perché se spenderemo 35 milioni di euro per un singolo giocatore, vorrà dire che siamo davvero tornati.
> Ma da quant'è che non facciamo un mercato come si deve, ma da quant'è che non spendiamo decine di milioni di euro per un giocatore? Potrà andare bene o potrà andare male questo mercato ma l'importante è che vada, l'importante è che il Milan stia seriamente tornando.


Esatto. Provo le stesse sensazioni. Martinez in sè non mi dispiace, ma non mi entusiasma nemmeno, ma l'idea di galliani che va ad Oporto, dove fino a qualche mese fa l'avrebbero trattato come un mendicante, e sbatte i 35 milioni sul tavolo come farebbe un vecchio con l'asso di briscola mi esalta non poco.
Speriamo non sia l'ennesima vana illusione...


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

_*Sky: con Jackson Martinez accordo raggiunto. Contratto da 4 anni a 3,5 milioni annui.*

_

_
*Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*

_


----------



## Milo (10 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta: Accordo col giocatore: 3,5 mln per 4 anni, adesso gli ultimi dettagli col club portoghese*


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (10 Giugno 2015)

questo prendeva 1 milione al porto, il condor gli ha triplicato l'ingaggio. 
significa che la concorrenza è vera e viva


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> _*Sky: con Jackson Martinez accordo raggiunto. Contratto da 4 anni a 3,5 milioni annui.*
> 
> _
> 
> ...



chi si lamenta, mi sa che rimpiange l'italmilan, avete stancato francamente, ma chi diavolo volete, ancora con sti giovani, fate qualche nome avanti, ancora non ne ho letti, servono big mondiali, altro che fantomatici progetti a lungo termine fake, i soldi bisogna spenderli, la forza di una società si misura da questo anche, essere potenti sul mercato, incute terrore, il tempo di fare i barboni spero sia finalmente finito.


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: con Jackson Martinez accordo raggiunto. Contratto da 4 anni a 3,5 milioni annui.*



Leggere queste notizie dopo una giornata di studio rende la serata più dolce.Sarebbe un acquisto importante per quello che rappresenta,ancor prima che per l'ottimo atleta.Quanto tempo è che non si spendono tutti questi soldi,e soprattutto andando a pagare una clausola rescissoria? L'anno scorso quando Galliani ci "provò" sembrava pura utopia,ora invece fa sul serio,la cosa è emozionante. Poi le cifre mi sembrano giuste,se penso che è lo stesso stipendio del capitano... 
Immagino il dialogo:
Galliani: "Bene,ti diamo 5 milioni per ventordici anni,che ne dici Jacksonino?"
Lucas: 
Galliani:" Vabbè,direi che 3,5 per 4 anni vanno più che bene!".

Ora aspettiamo solo che trovino questo benedetto accordo sulla dilazione (che mi pare giusta),e poi spero si concentrino sul centrocampo.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non si spende e ci si lamenta, si spende e ci si lamenta. Ma la smettiamo con ste lagne?



Chi si lamenta si merita 10, 100, 1000 foto come questa:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: Galliani resterà in Portogallo ad oltranza. Non va via finchè non troverà l'accordo con il Porto. Ma non tornerà insieme al giocatore, perchè Martinez è in Cile a giocare la Copa America. La clausola è di 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è andato lì ed ha detto:"Noi i soldi della clausola ve li diamo, ma non in un'unica soluzione. Dilazioniamo il pagamento". Si sta trattando proprio su questo. L'arrivo di Martinez non esclude Ibra.*


----------



## aleslash (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani resterà in Portogallo ad oltranza. Non va via finchè non troverà l'accordo con il Porto. Ma non tornerà insieme al giocatore, perchè Martinez è in Cile a giocare la Copa America. La clausola è di 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è andato lì ed ha detto:"Noi i soldi della clausola ve li diamo, ma non in un'unica soluzione. Dilazioniamo il pagamento". Si sta trattando proprio su questo.*



Si fa sempre riconoscere il condor


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani resterà in Portogallo ad oltranza. Non va via finchè non troverà l'accordo con il Porto. Ma non tornerà insieme al giocatore, perchè Martinez è in Cile a giocare la Copa America. La clausola è di 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è andato lì ed ha detto:"Noi i soldi della clausola ve li diamo, ma non in un'unica soluzione. Dilazioniamo il pagamento". Si sta trattando proprio su questo.*



Mi sembra giusto, si fa sempre così per acquisti esosi. Pinto molla l'osso!!! Tre rate e una cena da Giannino offerta da noi.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani resterà in Portogallo ad oltranza. Non va via finchè non troverà l'accordo con il Porto. Ma non tornerà insieme al giocatore, perchè Martinez è in Cile a giocare la Copa America. La clausola è di 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è andato lì ed ha detto:"Noi i soldi della clausola ve li diamo, ma non in un'unica soluzione. Dilazioniamo il pagamento". Si sta trattando proprio su questo. L'arrivo di Martinez non esclude Ibra.*



Bene. Voglio anche Brahimi adesso


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> A che ora inizia la.trasmissione su MC?



Alle 21.30


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2015)

ma tu guarda sto presidente del porto....che taccagno.....comunque braihimi la vedo impossibile. 50 mln sono troppi! spendiamoli per verratti...

fossi in galliani andrei a parigi e prenderei in un unico pacchetto ibra thiago e verratti e gli sganciavo un assegno di 70 mln


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: accordo con Jackson Martinez sulla base di 3,5M per 4 anni.*



Cifra che ci può stare dai.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani resterà in Portogallo ad oltranza. Non va via finchè non troverà l'accordo con il Porto. Ma non tornerà insieme al giocatore, perchè Martinez è in Cile a giocare la Copa America. La clausola è di 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è andato lì ed ha detto:"Noi i soldi della clausola ve li diamo, ma non in un'unica soluzione. Dilazioniamo il pagamento". Si sta trattando proprio su questo. L'arrivo di Martinez non esclude Ibra.*



Per una volta che abbiamo i verdoni troviamo lo smanioso che vuole tutti i soldi in un unica tranche  comunque resto ottimista, o meglio "cautamente ottimista"


----------



## martinmilan (10 Giugno 2015)

ciao ragazzi!! primo messaggio: vaiiiii!!!


----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo in risvolti positivi stasera


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani resterà in Portogallo ad oltranza. Non va via finchè non troverà l'accordo con il Porto. Ma non tornerà insieme al giocatore, perchè Martinez è in Cile a giocare la Copa America. La clausola è di 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è andato lì ed ha detto:"Noi i soldi della clausola ve li diamo, ma non in un'unica soluzione. Dilazioniamo il pagamento". Si sta trattando proprio su questo. L'arrivo di Martinez non esclude Ibra.*


 Speriamo che Martinez si impunti e ci aspetta perchè sul giocatore c'è anche il Valencia disposto a pagare la clausola.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2015)

Attenzione : FILTRA CAUTO OTTIMISMO  hahahaha


----------



## sion (10 Giugno 2015)

occhio al cauto


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani resterà in Portogallo ad oltranza. Non va via finchè non troverà l'accordo con il Porto. Ma non tornerà insieme al giocatore, perchè Martinez è in Cile a giocare la Copa America. La clausola è di 35 milioni di euro. Galliani è andato lì ed ha detto:"Noi i soldi della clausola ve li diamo, ma non in un'unica soluzione. Dilazioniamo il pagamento". Si sta trattando proprio su questo. L'arrivo di Martinez non esclude Ibra.*



Sarà, ma a me spendere na giornata intera per il dilazionamento del pagamento di una clausula rescissoria proprio non ce la vedo. Da Costa, Galliani e Lucas stanno parlando di business. E tra Porto, Doyen e nuovo Milan ci può scappare di tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma a me spendere na giornata intera per il dilazionamento del pagamento di una clausula rescissoria proprio non ce la vedo. Da Costa, Galliani e Lucas stanno parlando di business. E tra Porto, Doyen e nuovo Milan ci può scappare di tutto.



ci ha provato per brahimi...ma costa troppo....


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ci ha provato per brahimi...ma costa troppo....



Brahimi è della Doyen all'80%. Sul sito risulta tra i giocatori di loro proprietà. Comunque non ho detto Brahimi, ho detto di tutto, anche se spero Brahimi


----------



## lothar1981 (10 Giugno 2015)

Allora ragazzi in questi minuti ci sta un Galliani un po nervoso perchè il presidente del Porto sta facendo storie sulle modalità pagamento e SOPRATTUTTO perchè Galliani ha trovato prima l'accordo con il giocatore. Alla fine stanno trattando per due tranche di pagamento


----------



## martinmilan (10 Giugno 2015)

ma suma parla di doppio annuncio?? e se fosse neves?? ovviamente sogno..


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma suma parla di doppio annuncio?? e se fosse neves?? ovviamente sogno..



mi sa che non sogni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

*Umberto Gandini retwitta Sabatini che parla di Jackson e Ibra.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2015)

No no, le cifre non mi interessano.
Io dopo anni da barbone voglio vedere spendere soldi a volontà e senza criterio! 
Tanto se girano queste cifre già all'inizio significa che stavolta ne hanno davvero tanti, quindi arriveranno altri giocatori.

Per una sessione di mercato voglio essere come un tifoso del Real qualunque che vede numeri a doppia cifra ovunque!


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Umberto Gandini retwitta Sabatini che parla di Jackson e Ibra.*



Se per caso non dovessimo prenderlo..........


----------



## martinmilan (10 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi sa che non sogni



guarda che piango eh...non sarebbe una buona presentazione per un nuovo utente eh..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma suma parla di doppio annuncio?? e se fosse neves?? ovviamente sogno..



Parla di un possibile annuncio di due giocatori? Perche potrebbe trattarsi dell'annuncio di Sinisa con J.M


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Parla di un possibile annuncio di due giocatori? Perche potrebbe trattarsi dell'annuncio di Sinisa con J.M




Mi pare la versione piu probabile.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (10 Giugno 2015)

Ma non cacasse il sto presidente del porto!!
Conunque J.Martinez-Brahimi sono i 2 colpi. 55 mln.
Sicuro al 100%


----------



## martinmilan (10 Giugno 2015)

ma brahimi è inutile dai...a meno che non se ne vadano menez el sha e si tenga in panca bonaventura...piuttosto neves!


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> guarda che piango eh...non sarebbe una buona presentazione per un nuovo utente eh..



guarda io me lo auguro che fester torni con due colpi...ma dipende dal presidente del porto.
Se sia neves o brahimi non lo so..però il secondo costa parecchio. Tranne se nelio lucas ci mette lo zampino...incrociamo le dita...


----------



## markjordan (10 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fossi in galliani andrei a parigi e prenderei in un unico pacchetto ibra thiago e verratti e gli sganciavo un assegno di 70 mln


gia' fatto se non fosse impossibile


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (10 Giugno 2015)

El ha per me va al Borussia, come contropartita per Hummels.
Menez al Monaco.
Brahimi, Martinez ed Ibra dentro.
Non male


----------



## Victorss (10 Giugno 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> El ha per me va al Borussia, come contropartita per Hummels.
> Menez al Monaco.
> Brahimi, Martinez ed Ibra dentro.
> Non male



Io Elsha lo terrei sopratutto con un Milan competitivo si potrebbe recuperarlo..stesso discorso per cui ritengo importante il rientro di Niang. Noi abbiamo bisogno del presente adesso, loro sono il futuro.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Umberto Gandini retwitta Sabatini che parla di Jackson e Ibra.*



.

*Qua si parla di Martinez per favore, non tiriamo fuori altri giocatori*


----------



## prebozzio (10 Giugno 2015)

ci sono tantissimi modi per spendere meglio 35 milioni di euro.

Spero che questo investimento significhi che ci sono barcate di soldi a disposizione.


----------



## malos (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Geometra ha già prenotato il volo per Madrid per Cristiano la mattina, il pomeriggio si sposta a Barcellona per il piccoletto


----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2015)

Scusate ma a Milan Channel non hanno detto nulla nella trasmissione di stasera?


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> ci sono tantissimi modi per spendere meglio 35 milioni di euro.
> 
> Spero che questo investimento significhi che ci sono barcate di soldi a disposizione.



questo è vero, per ora una punta ci quel tipo ci serviva davvero tantissimo, speriamo significhi questo, quando un club paga l'intera clausola di un giocatore senza trattare significa che abbiamo le tasche pienissime..


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Giugno 2015)

a me del porto piace tantissimo herrera..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Scusate ma a Milan Channel non hanno detto nulla nella trasmissione di stasera?



Non posso commentare su MC, ma personalmente spero in qualche novita nella trasmissione alle 23, Di Marzio e in contatto costante con Galliani, almeno cosi pare.


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> ci sono tantissimi modi per spendere meglio 35 milioni di euro.
> 
> Spero che questo investimento significhi che ci sono barcate di soldi a disposizione.



In realtà, no. Non ci sono tutti questi attaccanti forti acquistabili.
Lacalzetta e l'altro giovane che non ricordo sono ormai a un passo da PSG e Atletico, Embolo sono già 20 milioni, Immobile? lol


----------



## prebozzio (10 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> In realtà, no. Non ci sono tutti questi attaccanti forti acquistabili.
> Lacalzetta e l'altro giovane che non ricordo sono ormai a un passo da PSG e Atletico, Embolo sono già 20 milioni, Immobile? lol


Se davvero posso prendere Ibra, spendo 35 milioni negli altri reparti.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Nessuna novità?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Nessuna novità?




Ora inizia Sky Calciomercato...speriamo in qualche novita.


[MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION]
libera la inbox


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Esigo questo giocatore!Se non lo prendono faccio perdere l'uso della vita a galliani


----------



## siioca (10 Giugno 2015)

Al posto di Jackson Martinez a me piacerebbe di piu Lukaku.


----------



## aleslash (10 Giugno 2015)

Dubito che ci saranno news in serata, semmai domani in tarda mattinata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio - Il Porto non si muove. Vuole l'intero pagamento entro 60 giorni*


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*



...già questa notte? Galliani fa gli straordinari finalmente!!!


----------



## Tic (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*



La notte del Condor


----------



## smallball (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*



speriamo


----------



## Dany20 (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*


Stasera non si dorme.


----------



## Davidinho22 (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*



spero non venga presa come un'affermazione "razzista", ma qui sembra di trattare con dei Rabbini


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*



Non facciamo scherzi.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*



*Il Milan sta anche cercando di chiudere col calciatore*


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*



ma Valencia e Arsenal pagherebbero 35mln cash? A quel punto Da Costa ha il diritto di venderlo a loro se il giocatore è d'accorto. Altrimenti non ci vogliono 10 ore per discutere di questa cosa: accetti la reteizzazione? SI o NO.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*



Ormai siamo ai dettagli. Domani dobbiamo portarlo a casa.


----------



## pisolo22 (10 Giugno 2015)

La notte del Condor + lunga degli ultimi anni speriamo sia una notte in cui mettere in cielo la 1a stella del nuovo Milan...


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il Milan sta anche cercando di chiudere col calciatore*



ma non avevano già trovato l'accordo?


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*



Tutta la notte Condor e Martinez


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Dai che si chiude ...


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*



Mamma mia,dei rapitori sarebbero meno esigenti di sto Da Costa! Speriamo che il condor riesca a strappargli un sì alla rateizzazione,d'altronde si dice che la notte porti consiglio.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Amici comunque vada per me già il fatto che adesso portiamo avanti certe trattative è una cosa ottima.


----------



## arcanum (10 Giugno 2015)

Purtroppo SE È VERO che abbiamo finalmente del cash fresco e abbondante, a differenza del passato in cui facevamo pena a chiunque, gli interlocutori non avranno gran voglia di fare sconti e favori.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2015)

Va all'Arsenal


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Va all'Arsenal



Perché?


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché?



Cerco di gufare.

Ma ho comunque sensazioni negative, fino a quando non vedo non credo.


----------



## Doctore (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici comunque vada per me già il fatto che adesso portiamo avanti certe trattative è una cosa ottima.



trattativa naufragata...il milan riscatta destro a 15 mil di euro


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cerco di gufare.
> 
> Ma ho comunque sensazioni negative, fino a quando non vedo non credo.



...ok, ma tanto a breve ormai sapremo.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici comunque vada per me già il fatto che adesso portiamo avanti certe trattative è una cosa ottima.



Sì ma bisogna concludere lo stesso, altrimenti rimaniamo fregati comunque...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> trattativa naufragata...il milan riscatta destro a 15 mil di euro



...ottimo  ma ora torniamo seri e aspettiamo.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma bisogna concludere lo stesso, altrimenti rimaniamo fregati comunque...




...aspettiamo pazienti, sono anni che lo facciamo.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ok, ma tanto a breve ormai sapremo.



Sai..il pelato non è nuovo a

Il giocatore voleva venire ma il club non l'ha lasciato partite
Abbiamo raggiunto l'accordo col club ma il giocatore...
Altre squadre c'erano prima di noi


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Se la trattativa non va in porto (che bel gioco di parole eheh) pretendo che il condor porti di persona a casa mia Cristina Buccino come ragazza consolatrice


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Se la trattativa non va in porto (che bel gioco di parole eheh) pretendo che il condor porti di persona a casa mia Cristina Buccino come ragazza consolatrice



...tifi per il fallimento allora 

Lasciate lavorare il Gallo.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cerco di gufare.
> 
> Ma ho comunque sensazioni negative, fino a quando non vedo non credo.


Perché gufi? Dal 2012 non abbiamo un attaccante di livello e quando capita l'occasione di prendere J.Martinez che in 3 anni è arrivato sempre a 20 reti in campionato ti lamenti.


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...tifi per il fallimento allora
> 
> Lasciate lavorare il Gallo.



  

Dai Adrianone facci (fammi) sto regalo


----------



## O Animal (10 Giugno 2015)

Really?

35 per il terzo attaccante della Colombia di quasi 29 anni quando il Chelsea ne ha pagati 40 per Diego Costa 2 anni più giovane e di ben altro spessore? Big risk...


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Perché gufi? Dal 2012 non abbiamo un attaccante di livello e quando capita l'occasione di prendere J.Martinez che in 3 anni è arrivato sempre a 20 reti in campionato ti lamenti.



Gufo in senso positivo...sperando che arrivi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Perché gufi? Dal 2012 non abbiamo un attaccante di livello e quando capita l'occasione di prendere J.Martinez che in 3 anni è arrivato sempre a 20 reti in campionato ti lamenti.


 [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] gufava verso l'Arsenal.


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Really?
> 
> 35 per il terzo attaccante della Colombia di quasi 29 anni quando il Chelsea ne ha pagati 40 per Diego Costa 25enne? Big risk...



Meglio lui?


----------



## O Animal (10 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Meglio lui?



Lui c'è l'abbiamo già e continueremo ad avercelo per un bel pezzo... 

Parlavo di Diego Costa comunque..


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Beh è giusto che Galliani cerchi di rateizzare, un conto è se ti partono 35 min subito, compromettendo magari altri colpi, un conto ben diverso è invece pagare in 2/3 anni, anzi se il Porto si irrigidisse e Galliani lo mandasse a quel paese non sarei per nulla dispiaciuto, non imputerei nulla a Galliani. Non vorrei che, pagando subito 35 min, si perdessero altre occasioni.


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Lui c'è l'abbiamo già e continueremo ad avercelo per un bel pezzo...
> 
> Parlavo di Diego Costa comunque..



Eheh..Sperando di spedirlo da qualche parte 

Comunque a me J.Martinez piace molto,ma aldilà di questo credo che se riuscissimo a prenderlo veramente l'acquisto per noi tifosi debba avere un significato simbolico.Se spendono 35 mln per un giocatore solo significa che stiamo tornando e che ci sono soldi.Io questo acquisto lo vedo in questa maniera.Qualcosa che va aldilà del giocatore...Fermo restando che come ho già detto Jackson Martinez mi piace..E' un satana...Speriamo bene


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Lui c'è l'abbiamo già e continueremo ad avercelo per un bel pezzo...
> 
> Parlavo di Diego Costa comunque..



Non vedo molti altri attaccanti migliori, Benteke non so se sia più forte, gente come Vietto o Lacazette ha altre offerte...


----------



## Dany20 (10 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Gufo in senso positivo...sperando che arrivi


Ah scusa perché qua leggo che qualcuno si preoccupa del suo arrivo.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Sky Sport non ci sono margini di trattativa con il Porto sulla clausola rescissoria. Il Milan dovrebbe pagare i 35 milioni necessari. Galliani starebbe ora cercando l'accordo con il calciatore. *


----------



## Dany20 (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non ci sono margini di trattativa con il Porto sulla clausola rescissoria. Il Milan dovrebbe pagare i 35 milioni necessari. Galliani starebbe ora cercando l'accordo con il calciatore. *


Allora al 99% dovrebbe essere fatta.


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non ci sono margini di trattativa con il Porto sulla clausola rescissoria. Il Milan dovrebbe pagare i 35 milioni necessari. Galliani starebbe ora cercando l'accordo con il calciatore. *



Basta con i teatrini...Sono 35 mln mica 80!Che li tirassero fuori senza batter ciglio...Son noccioline dai


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2015)

comunque mi auguro fallisca il porto.....questo presidente è davvero insopportabile.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque mi auguro fallisca il porto.....questo presidente è davvero insopportabile.



Io invece pagherei per avere un presidente ed una rete osservatori come quella del Porto.


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Allora al 99% dovrebbe essere fatta.



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh non dirlo per l'amor del cielo!


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani non è tornato a Milano. Resta ad Oporto fino a quando non chiude la trattativa. Il Milan pagherà la clausola. Il Porto la vuole tutta e subito. Il Milan vuole pagarla in più volte. Ci sono altri club interessati, tra i quali Valencia e Arsenal. Ma il Milan vuole forzare la mano ed ottenere il sì definitivo già questa sera/notte.*




.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque mi auguro fallisca il porto.....questo presidente è davvero insopportabile.



E' la stessa cosa che ha pensato lui di noi dopo che gli abbiamo fatto annusare i 15 per Chissoko e poi siamo scappati.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Per sportmediaset il valencia ha virato su negredo


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' la stessa cosa che ha pensato lui di noi dopo che gli abbiamo fatto annusare i 15 per Chissoko e poi siamo scappati.



alla fine però abbiamo fatto bene  

comunque impuntarsi sul pagamento immediato mi sembra una cosa assurda....i soldi li prende lo stesso.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' la stessa cosa che ha pensato lui di noi dopo che gli abbiamo fatto annusare i 15 per Chissoko e poi siamo scappati.




E meno male direi


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non ci sono margini di trattativa con il Porto sulla clausola rescissoria. Il Milan dovrebbe pagare i 35 milioni necessari. Galliani starebbe ora cercando l'accordo con il calciatore. *



Ma non avevano già trovato l'accordo con il calciatore? Leggevo oggi pome di 3,5 per 4 stagioni


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

*L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Giugno 2015)

bene, tutto da capo quindi


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione*



vabbeh dai.. lasciamo perdere a sto punto.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione*



...peggio di Raiola.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*



ecco... ci mandano a letto col giramento


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*


Parole di circostanza, domani o comunque nei prossimi giorni si chiude


----------



## Davidinho22 (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*



è lo stesso che poco fa diceva che era tutto fatto, sta facendo la sua parte


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni[/size]*




Allora Galliani se ne torna a mani vuote?


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

Lo dicevo io....questi stanno facendo troppo ostruzionismo...maledetti.


----------



## siioca (11 Giugno 2015)

ma non aveva detto che c era una società disposta ha pagare la clausola, ora dice il contrario..booo


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo io....questi stanno facendo troppo ostruzionismo...maledetti.



...fanno solo i loro interessi, ovviamente.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Mal che vada aspetto la Buccino a casa mia


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Mal che vada aspetto la Buccino a casa mia



...ha una "clausola" troppo alta...

...aspettiamo Martinez.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*




Gli agenti tendono sempre a non sbilanciarsi mai. Per chiare ragioni. Aspettiamo.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

dai fester, chiudi sta trattativa. Vedercelo sfumare sinceramente mi darebbe noia.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Giugno 2015)

E Vaiiiii. troppo troppo contento.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Giugno 2015)

Ahia non ho neanche fatto in tempo ad esultare...
va bè speriamo bene..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Giugno 2015)

Ma Galliani non doveva trattare per tutta la notte? Attenzione alle sparate,adesso tutti diranno il contrario di tutto


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> E Vaiiiii. troppo troppo contento.





Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ahia non ho neanche fatto in tempo ad esultare...
> va bè speriamo bene..



...non ci resta che attendere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Giugno 2015)

Io una richiesta di informazioni per Alex Sandro no?


----------



## Reblanck (11 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sono troppi soldi, non sono convinto di questo acquisto



Concordo sopratutto per l'eta di certo non per le sue qualità,ma in giro non trovi di meglio che puoi comprare come centravanti!


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*



*Chi continua a non quotare (apposta) poi non si meravigli se verrà bannato.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*



Non si capisce più nulla. Di Marzio dice una cosa, questo ne dice un altra...boh


----------



## Dapone (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*



che paranoia


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non ci sono margini di trattativa con il Porto sulla clausola rescissoria. Il Milan dovrebbe pagare i 35 milioni necessari. Galliani starebbe ora cercando l'accordo con il calciatore. *



A mio parere questa storia della trattativa per dilazionare il pagamento della clausola rescissoria non sta in piedi. C'è qualcos'altro sotto. A meno che abbia proposto di pagarla a 30-60-90 anni...
Trovo molto più probabile che si stia cercando di raggiungere anche l' accordo col giocatore e che l'operazione risulti difficile per la lontanaza dello stesso. Facile che Galliani si fermi ancora a Oporto per ottenere anche il consenso del giocatore sui dettagli e cerchi di chiudere definitivamente sul posto tutta l'operazione e tornare a cose fatte.
Inutile tornare prima, anche perchè l'appuntamento col Monaco è a fine settimana.


----------



## Sanchez (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*




Tutta scena, in realtà i nomi fatti li abbiamo già presi: Ibra, Jackson Martinez, Kondogbia, Hummels, Darmian, Miranda

Ora un altro centrocampista e difensore, e sarà Scudetto senza tanti problemi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Tutta scena, in realtà i nomi fatti li abbiamo già presi: Ibra, Jackson Martinez, Kondogbia, Hummels, Darmian, Miranda
> 
> Ora un altro centrocampista e difensore, e sarà Scudetto senza tanti problemi



Come fai a essere così ottimista?


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non si spende e ci si lamenta, si spende e ci si lamenta. Ma la smettiamo con ste lagne?



Io mi lamento perche sono convinto si puo investire meglio, investire sotto un proggetto tecnico serio e sostenibile... 35 mln di euri cash per questo ottimo attacante colombiano di 29 anni mi sembra onestamente troppo, mi sembra qualcosa di disperato, credo anzi sono convinto che con la meta e possibile prendere gente come Dzeko, Mandzukic, Jovetic, Vietto o lo stesso Falcao che di gran lunga mi sembra molto meglio di Martinez.. poi si davero sembra abbiamo cosi tanto soldi andiamo su gente come Reus, Lukaku, Higuain o Benzema.. 

Consiglierei la societa prima di tutto prendere dei difensori e centrocampisti; andare su gente come Hummels o Garay, Romagnoli o Rugani, Darmian o Bruno Peres, Tielemans o Mauri, Kondogbia o Witsel, Gundogan o Nainggolan, De Bruyne o Draxler.. quello per me sarebbe investire sotto un proggeto tecnico, poi con una squadra fatta cosi giuro che il attacante diventa da SOLO.. no viceversa

Saluti!


----------



## Serginho (11 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io mi lamento perche sono convinto si puo investire meglio, investire sotto un proggetto tecnico serio e sostenibile... 35 mln di euri cash per questo ottimo attacante colombiano di 29 anni mi sembra onestamente troppo, mi sembra qualcosa di disperato, credo anzi sono convinto che con la meta e possibile prendere gente come Dzeko, Mandzukic, Jovetic, Vietto o lo stesso Falcao che di gran lunga mi sembra molto meglio di Martinez.. poi si davero sembra abbiamo cosi tanto soldi andiamo su gente come Reus, Lukaku, Higuain o Benzema..
> 
> Consiglierei la societa prima di tutto prendere dei difensori e centrocampisti; andare su gente come Hummels o Garay, Romagnoli o Rugani, Darmian o Bruno Peres, Tielemans o Mauri, Kondogbia o Witsel, Gundogan o Nainggolan, De Bruyne o Draxler.. quello per me sarebbe investire sotto un proggeto tecnico, poi con una squadra fatta cosi giuro che il attacante diventa da SOLO.. no viceversa
> 
> Saluti!



Innanzitutto non è stato ancora preso quindi stracciarsi le vesti ha poco senso. Secondo tra tutti quegli attaccanti che hai menzionato solo Falcao mi sembra superiore, gli altri sono al di sotto o allo stesso livello di Martinez e comunque in ogni caso nessuno ti da la certezza di rendere tanto, nemmeno Falcao. E infine siamo solo all'11 giugno, non puoi prevedere quando e se prenderanno un difensore o un centrocampista. Quindi ste lagne sono completamente ingiustificate e danno un fastidio enorme


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

Inutile stare qui a dire costa troppo...c'è di meglio....troppo vecchio...un giocatore così che viene in una squadra senza champions e senza manco europa league sarebbe sinonimo di un cambiamento totale nella nostra storia recente...xkè finalmente pare ci siamo affiancati a gente che di calciatori e scouting è tra le prime al mondo...ben venga uno così (che tra l'altro in italia sarebbe MOSTRUOSO)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non ci sono margini di trattativa con il Porto sulla clausola rescissoria. Il Milan dovrebbe pagare i 35 milioni necessari. Galliani starebbe ora cercando l'accordo con il calciatore. *





aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*





aleslash ha scritto:


> Parole di circostanza, domani o comunque nei prossimi giorni si chiude





Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> è lo stesso che poco fa diceva che era tutto fatto, sta facendo la sua parte



Quoto. L'agente fa gli interessi del suo assistito, quindi tende a mischiare le carte. Ma se è vero com'è vero che siamo disposti a pagare le 35 cucuzze, oggi si deve chiudere. Poi dritti in Francia per Ibra e Kondogbia. 

P.S. Calciomercato.com, Corriere e GdS affermano che invece l'accordo col giocatore è stato già trovato.


----------



## gabuz (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*



Estate 2001, comprammo Inzaghi (anni 28) dalla Juve (70 miliardi). Siamo lì sia come età che come valutazione (con le dovute proporzioni visto che parliamo di quasi 15 anni fa e con una valuta diversa).
Allora però, a parte il giudizio sul giocatore e lo scetticismo visto che proveniva dalla Juve, non si fecero discorsi del "costa troppo" ecc...
Questo a me non piace, ci hanno fatto diventare ragionieri prima che tifosi. Io voglio essere e resterò sempre un semplice tifoso. Non me ne voglio curare di costi, ingaggi, cartellini, ammortamenti.
Il mio unico ragionamento, da tifoso, deve essere: Comprano Jackson Martinez, mi piace? Si. No. Sono contento? Si. No.


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Estate 2001, comprammo Inzaghi (anni 28) dalla Juve (70 miliardi). Siamo lì sia come età che come valutazione (con le dovute proporzioni visto che parliamo di quasi 15 anni fa e con una valuta diversa).
> Allora però, a parte il giudizio sul giocatore e lo scetticismo visto che proveniva dalla Juve, non si fecero discorsi del "costa troppo" ecc...
> Questo a me non piace, ci hanno fatto diventare ragionieri prima che tifosi. Io voglio essere e resterò sempre un semplice tifoso. Non me ne voglio curare di costi, ingaggi, cartellini, ammortamenti.
> Il mio unico ragionamento, da tifoso, deve essere: Comprano Jackson Martinez, mi piace? Si. No. Sono contento? Si. No.



Legittimo eh, cioè te mi puoi dire ad esempio " se viene Ibra io sono apposto". Io però posso dire "se viene SOLO ibra perché il suo ingaggio i cento cani che si porta appresso/il coccodrillo da compagni ha la tassa XY che costa W e si poteva prendere J e K a quel prezzo", mi piace parlare di tutti gli aspetti tattici della squadra ^^


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quoto. L'agente fa gli interessi del suo assistito, quindi tende a mischiare le carte. Ma se è vero com'è vero che siamo disposti a pagare le 35 cucuzze, oggi si deve chiudere. Poi dritti in Francia per Ibra e Kondogbia.
> 
> P.S. Calciomercato.com, Corriere e GdS affermano che invece l'accordo col giocatore è stato già trovato.



Secondo me accordo raggiunto con il giocatore (mi sembra la parte più semplice dell'operazione) mentre ho dei dubbi che paghiamo così la clausola al Porto. Credo che la trattativa si sia arenata su quel punto, forse vogliamo uno sconticino. Mi sembra assurdo stare a cavillare invece sul pagamento in 60gg. Però il presidente del Porto è un osso duro...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*



Oggi deve per forza tornare e chiudere la trattativa.c è poco da girarci intorno,serve pagare la clausola con loro..,magari é in contatto con altri club per vedere la possibilità di prendere gli altri con pagamento dilazionato e mantenere il tesoretto..,
Anche perché adesso non ha scuse,con i soldi ogni trattativa fallita é un suo fallimento....
Comunque concordo che in questi anni ci hanno fatto diventare dei ragionieri....non ci riusciamo nemmeno a godere del tutto un acquisto per paura che poi non sistemino il resto d ella squadra o che dopo appena due anni inizino a smobilitare...


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Estate 2001, comprammo Inzaghi (anni 28) dalla Juve (70 miliardi). Siamo lì sia come età che come valutazione (con le dovute proporzioni visto che parliamo di quasi 15 anni fa e con una valuta diversa).
> Allora però, a parte il giudizio sul giocatore e lo scetticismo visto che proveniva dalla Juve, non si fecero discorsi del "costa troppo" ecc...
> Questo a me non piace, ci hanno fatto diventare ragionieri prima che tifosi. Io voglio essere e resterò sempre un semplice tifoso. Non me ne voglio curare di costi, ingaggi, cartellini, ammortamenti.
> Il mio unico ragionamento, da tifoso, deve essere: Comprano Jackson Martinez, mi piace? Si. No. Sono contento? Si. No.



concordo appieno...basta conti da ragioniere.Eravamo quasi costretti a farlo di fronte all'oblio che ci aspettava,ora però è tempo che questo lavoro spetti a chi di dovere e noi torniamo a fare i semplici tifosi senza doverci più angosciare con spalmaggi e ammortamenti...ed è un peso enorme che se ne va,si torna ad essere un pò più spensierati in tal senso.


----------



## gabuz (11 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Legittimo eh, cioè te mi puoi dire ad esempio " se viene Ibra io sono apposto". Io però posso dire "se viene SOLO ibra perché il suo ingaggio i cento cani che si porta appresso/il coccodrillo da compagni ha la tassa XY che costa W e si poteva prendere J e K a quel prezzo", mi piace parlare di tutti gli aspetti tattici della squadra ^^



L'ingaggio, cartellini e escort al seguito non sono aspetti tattici. Da tifoso posso dire se viene SOLO Ibra sono a posto, oppure Ibra da SOLO non mi basta. Questo PER ME deve essere il ragionamento. Per me, mica voglio permettermi di convincere voi, sia chiaro.
Ma stare a pensare che però "se avessi preso 3/4 di Gentile e 7/8 di Collovati  allora potevamo permetterci anche Pinco Paillino" no. Non ho voglia, grazie. Ho solo voglia di fare il tifoso


----------



## Black (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*



ma l'altro giorno non avevano detto che l'accordo con il giocatore c'era già? io a leggere i nomi altisonanti di questi giorni mi sono stra-gasato....però tutti questi rinvii fanno sempre temere che si resti nel limbo della trattativa che inizia ma non si conclude. 
Spero che al più presto si chiuda, anche a 35M andrebbe benissimo. Sarebbe il segnale che veramente i soldi ci sono!


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

io credo che Martinez sia ad un passo,questi giocatori li devi prendere subito prima che si scateni l'asta...e ad oggi l'arsenal pare lo consideri come secondo obiettivo dopo higuain..quindi c è da affondare.Stesso discorso su kondogbia: se l'arsenal lo pone come obiettivo secondario rispetto a schneiderlin allora bisogna AFFONDAREEEEE


----------



## Ruud (11 Giugno 2015)

Il giocatore non mi fa impazzire e lo conosco anche poco, però penso sia una di quelle situazioni in cui i simboli valgano più della sostanza. Se una società che tirava a campare a parametri 0 si mette a comprare gente a suon di milioni, qualcosa significa in un'ottica di disponibilità monetaria e potenziale progresso. E' chiaro che quando metti sul piatto tanta grana per gente che non è top-player qualcosa rischi, ma l'alternativa non c'è, i giocatori prendibili sono questi e per questi devi comunque tirare fuori tanti dindi. Anche perchè l'obiettivo primario è quello di costruire una squadra competitiva per arrivare tra 2 e 3 posto, per le vittorie vere e proprie ancora 2-3 anni minimo bisogna attendere.


----------



## bmb (11 Giugno 2015)

Sti portoghesi son avidi.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*





Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non ci sono margini di trattativa con il Porto sulla clausola rescissoria. Il Milan dovrebbe pagare i 35 milioni necessari. Galliani starebbe ora cercando l'accordo con il calciatore. *



Speriamo oggi di avere novità importanti!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*





Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non ci sono margini di trattativa con il Porto sulla clausola rescissoria. Il Milan dovrebbe pagare i 35 milioni necessari. Galliani starebbe ora cercando l'accordo con il calciatore. *




*Pedullà: Il Milan vuole portare a Milano Jackson Martinez in qualsiasi modo, più passano le ore e più cresce l'ottimismo, bisogna attendere perchè il Porto vuole l'intero pagamento subito e non ci sono molti margini di trattativa, fino a due giorni fa il Valencia era in netto vantaggio ma ad oggi le cose sono cambiate.*


----------



## Valex (11 Giugno 2015)

l'accordo è gia stato raggiunto sia con il porto che con il giocatore! Il perchè non viene ufficializzato è presto detto: se il monaco dovesse ovviamente sapere che abbiamo pagato cosi tanto per martinez, secondo voi abbasserebbero il prezzo per kondogbia? Direi di no visto che saprebbero che siamo un pollo da spennare!
Sabato, mi auguro, chiudono per kondogbia e poi ufficializzano martinez!


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

Valex ha scritto:


> l'accordo è gia stato raggiunto sia con il porto che con il giocatore! Il perchè non viene ufficializzato è presto detto: se il monaco dovesse ovviamente sapere che abbiamo pagato cosi tanto per martinez, secondo voi abbasserebbero il prezzo per kondogbia? Direi di no visto che saprebbero che siamo un pollo da spennare!
> Sabato, mi auguro, chiudono per kondogbia e poi ufficializzano martinez!



anche questa è una considerazione giusta e logica.


----------



## Reblanck (11 Giugno 2015)

Se prendono J.Martinez e Kondogobia riattivo l'abbonamento perché significa che il mercato non è finito qua....
Sono fiducioso su loro due e Ibra ma serve anche un palleggiatore all Pirlo a centrocampo e 2 difensori forti.


----------



## Gas (11 Giugno 2015)

Comunque ripresentarsi sul mercato andando dal Porto e pagando una clausola rescissoria non è un gran bel segnale.
Se facciamo troppo gli sboroni facendo vedere che abbiamo i soldi poi ogni altro giocatore ce lo faranno pagare e strapagare fino all'ultimo centesimo.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Lo conosco da tempo e mi gasa come calciatore. Lo voglio assolutamente. Per chi non lo conoscesse su YouTube guardatevi il video di scout nation. Son video fatti benissimo. È un satana il mitico Jackson! Bravissimo sia col destro che col sinistro. Anzi calcia talmente bene con entrambi i piedi che non riesco a capire quale sia il suo piede preferito


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Estate 2001, comprammo Inzaghi (anni 28) dalla Juve (70 miliardi). Siamo lì sia come età che come valutazione (con le dovute proporzioni visto che parliamo di quasi 15 anni fa e con una valuta diversa).
> Allora però, a parte il giudizio sul giocatore e lo scetticismo visto che proveniva dalla Juve, non si fecero discorsi del "costa troppo" ecc...
> Questo a me non piace, ci hanno fatto diventare ragionieri prima che tifosi. Io voglio essere e resterò sempre un semplice tifoso. Non me ne voglio curare di costi, ingaggi, cartellini, ammortamenti.
> Il mio unico ragionamento, da tifoso, deve essere: Comprano Jackson Martinez, mi piace? Si. No. Sono contento? Si. No.



quotissimo


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan vuole portare a Milano Jackson Martinez in qualsiasi modo, più passano le ore e più cresce l'ottimismo, bisogna attendere perchè il Porto vuole l'intero pagamento subito e non ci sono molti margini di trattativa, fino a due giorni fa il Valencia era in netto vantaggio ma ad oggi le cose sono cambiate.*



.


----------



## Tobi (11 Giugno 2015)

Magari non lo prendiamo ma andare a trattare un giocatore del genere invece che Okaka è tanta roba


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Estate 2001, comprammo Inzaghi (anni 28) dalla Juve (70 miliardi). Siamo lì sia come età che come valutazione (con le dovute proporzioni visto che parliamo di quasi 15 anni fa e con una valuta diversa).
> Allora però, a parte il giudizio sul giocatore e lo scetticismo visto che proveniva dalla Juve, non si fecero discorsi del "costa troppo" ecc...
> Questo a me non piace, ci hanno fatto diventare ragionieri prima che tifosi. Io voglio essere e resterò sempre un semplice tifoso. Non me ne voglio curare di costi, ingaggi, cartellini, ammortamenti.
> Il mio unico ragionamento, da tifoso, deve essere: Comprano Jackson Martinez, mi piace? Si. No. Sono contento? Si. No.


Ormai ci siamo specializzati, basta vedere la miriade di topic che abbiamo aperto sui conti della società, abbiamo imparato che cos'è l'ammortamento, cosa che secondo me non conosce nessun tifoso di serie A. 
A parte gli scherzi, dici il vero, siamo diventati dei ragionieri e non ce ne siamo nemmeno resi conto, noi siamo dei ragionieri un po' come i tifosi della Juventus sono diventati avvocati, si fa di necessità virtù.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ormai ci siamo specializzati, basta vedere la miriade di topic che abbiamo aperto sui conti della società, abbiamo imparato che cos'è l'ammortamento, cosa che secondo me non conosce nessun tifoso di serie A.
> A parte gli scherzi, dici il vero, siamo diventati dei ragionieri e non ce ne siamo nemmeno resi conto, *noi siamo dei ragionieri un po' come i tifosi della Juventus sono diventati avvocati, si fa di necessità virtù*.






Io comunque non impazzisco per JM, ma concludere la trattativa in tempi brevi sarebbe veramente un buon segnale.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Devono concludere x forza, sia perchè il giocatore secondo me in italia sarebbe un potenziale cannoniere ma sopratutto x dire a tutti che siamo tornati 

Concordo inoltre che siamo diventati commercialisti piu che ragionieri, siamo gli unici in italia a calcolare gli ingaggi al lordo, conosciamo i guadagni stimati di casa milan e dello stadio, conosciamo i prezzi e le spese x un eventuale stadio nuovo, sappiamo praticamente tutto di bilanci e fpf.... Come direbbe galliani "siamo il club con i tifosi piu fiscalisti del mondo"


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> noi siamo dei ragionieri un po' come i tifosi della Juventus sono diventati avvocati, si fa di necessità virtù.



Ahahahahah top.
Vediamo se la situazione si sblocca dai


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez: Attualmente non è stato trovato l'accordo tra Il Milan ed il Porto, inoltre non ci sono accordi tra il giocatore ed il club rossonero
> Il Milan potrebbe essere comunque una buona soluzione ed il futuro del mio assistito verrà deciso nei prossimi 10-15 giorni*


 [MENTION=1924]Jack14[/MENTION] lasciamo perdere certe fonti


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2015)

Valex ha scritto:


> l'accordo è gia stato raggiunto sia con il porto che con il giocatore! Il perchè non viene ufficializzato è presto detto: se il monaco dovesse ovviamente sapere che abbiamo pagato cosi tanto per martinez, secondo voi abbasserebbero il prezzo per kondogbia? Direi di no visto che saprebbero che siamo un pollo da spennare!
> Sabato, mi auguro, chiudono per kondogbia e poi ufficializzano martinez!



Caro Valex, temo purtroppo che la notizia che al Milan sono tornati i soldi abbia fatto il giro del mondo... Ci aspettano tutti con la cassa aperta (e vuota).


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2015)

Concordo con Gab. Che ce frega se è tanto? Ma tanto in relazione a cosa poi? Non al valore del giocatore che per me non è inferiore a Higuain. .. semmai è tanto per i nostri standard. ..ma pare che gli standard siano cambiati.
Io penso alla qualità del giocatore, alla sua utilità e al fatto che se siamo disposti a pagare 35 capocchie allora è vero che siamo tornando ad essere il Milan. Iniziassero anche i tifosi a ritornare quelli di una volta.

Ps stiamo mandando un messaggio pazzesco al mondo del calcio con questo acquisto


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

può anche darsi che non arrivi eh...ma di certo ne prenderanno un altro,anche non ancora Top ma comunque promettente.

io comunque gioirò davvero solo quando vedrò un paio di top a centrocampo.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

*A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.







*


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan vuole portare a Milano Jackson Martinez in qualsiasi modo, più passano le ore e più cresce l'ottimismo, bisogna attendere perchè il Porto vuole l'intero pagamento subito e non ci sono molti margini di trattativa, fino a due giorni fa il Valencia era in netto vantaggio ma ad oggi le cose sono cambiate.*



Speriamo bene.



Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque ripresentarsi sul mercato andando dal Porto e pagando una clausola rescissoria non è un gran bel segnale.
> Se facciamo troppo gli sboroni facendo vedere che abbiamo i soldi poi ogni altro giocatore ce lo faranno pagare e strapagare fino all'ultimo centesimo.



Se c'è una cosa che Galliani sa fare è fare il (finto) tirchio. Poi comunque sta trattando da una settimana quasi.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...



up


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> .



Ma quali club interessati.. c'è una clausola, il primo che paga si prende il giocatore. Stop. Qua non si tratta di concorrenza


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...



Daje ,  che si sbrighino che non abbiamo tempo da perdere .. si sa che il presidente del Porto è un pazzo.. confido nella buona parola di RuiCosta


----------



## sion (11 Giugno 2015)

mi sa che questo sfuma


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quali club interessati.. c'è una clausola, il primo che paga si prende il giocatore. Stop. Qua non si tratta di concorrenza



Ma infatti non capisco tutta sta manfrina inutile.. lo vuoi vai li paghi e lo porti via..


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...



Il giocatore aspetta altre offerte? Ma che siamo?

O vuole venire o lasciamo li. Incominciamo a far vedere che siamo il Milan non la terza scelta. Non voglio avere gente in squadra che ci preferisce come ultima possibilità


----------



## Gekyn (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...



Dobbiamo far vedere che siamo tornati, pagate subito sta clausola e dategli un paio di centinaia di euro in più al giocatore, perchè se dovessero fregarcelo sotto il naso faremo una figura di m. in mondo visione e poi vallo spiegare ai tifosi "che siamo tornati".


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

uffa jackson non è convinto??? te pareva..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

ma chiudi santo dio....sempre i pezzenti pure con milioni su milioni da spendere...ma lo sai come è fatto il Porto cappero o lo prendi o torni a casa...


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il giocatore aspetta altre offerte? Ma che siamo?
> 
> O vuole venire o lasciamo li. Incominciamo a far vedere che siamo il Milan non la terza scelta. Non voglio avere gente in squadra che ci preferisce come ultima possibilità



esatto!!! vorrei gente stramotivata a venire...anche magari non ancora top player.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...



*Quotate*


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...



Se dovessimo tornare a mani vuote anche stavolta (dopo la vicenda Ancelotti) sarebbe una figuraccia immane...


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...



*Galliani a La Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

ennesimo teatrino...passiamo al prossimo


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...





Jack14 ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo tornare a mani vuote anche stavolta (dopo la vicenda Ancelotti) sarebbe una figuraccia immane...



Però se questa volta il giocatore non è convinto, sarei felice che Galliani torni a mano vuota. Che senso ha prendere un giocatore che ti considera un'ultima scelta? Lasciamo li. Ed andiamo a chiudere per Ibra e Kodogbia gente che vuole il Milan


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il giocatore aspetta altre offerte? Ma che siamo?
> 
> O vuole venire o lasciamo li. Incominciamo a far vedere che siamo il Milan non la terza scelta. Non voglio avere gente in squadra che ci preferisce come ultima possibilità


Io credo che occorra essere realisti. L'immagine del Milan negli ultimi anni è stata pesantemente danneggiata, sia con una politica di mercato non certo da big, sia con risultati scadenti in Europa. Senza dimenticare che il Milan in questo momento è fuori dalle coppe. Non mi sembra il caso di fare i permalosi ora come ora, anzi aspettiamoci un trattamento del genere anche da parte di altri giocatori. Alla fine verrà, se paghiamo quanto dovuto, non credo sia un problema per Jackson accettare la nostra offerta.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*



Puzza di teatrino. Ma se c'è una clausola rescissione, perché deve essere una trattativa difficile?????! Io davvero non capisco.Paghi ed il giocatore è tuo. Evidentemente i soldi non ci sono. Ma che ci sei andato fino ad Oporto?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*


Sbrigati Galliani, dei teatrini ci siamo ampiamente rotti. Paga il dovuto e basta. Spero intervenga pesantemente Lucas, altrimenti l'antennaro torna da Preziosi a fare i soliti giochetti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Puzza di teatrino. Ma se c'è una clausola rescissione, perché deve essere una trattativa difficile?????! Io davvero non capisco.Paghi ed il giocatore è tuo. Evidentemente i soldi non ci sono. Ma che ci sei andato fino ad Oporto?


Probabilmente per amplificare i suoi meriti quando sarà tutto fatto. Non dimentichiamoci che Galliani pensa di essere un Dio in terra nel condurre le trattative.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

OLEEEEEE eccolo il vero galliani, tanti viaggi, tutto fumo e niente arrosto... 2015-16 all'insegna dei soliti teatri...


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Puzza di teatrino. Ma se c'è una clausola rescissione, perché deve essere una trattativa difficile?????! Io davvero non capisco.Paghi ed il giocatore è tuo. Evidentemente i soldi non ci sono. Ma che ci sei andato fino ad Oporto?



Forse il giocatore sapendo che è interessata anche l'Arsenal aspetta l'offerta del club inglese. Tu cosa faresti? Champions e tanti soldi all'Arsenal o Milan attuale (seppur con grandi progetti)? Qui si è capito che la clausola la pagano tutti (Arsenal e Valencia) capito che tanto il Porto di sconti non ne fa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

ma poi santo dio ma uno può mai trattare con una società senza sapere se il giocatore accetterebbe la tua squadra???


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

no ragazzi non credo...puoi pagare la clausola ma conta anche la volontà del calciatore.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...



Raga ma non credete a tutto quello che i giornali ci propinano, per quale motivo jackson dovrebbe preferire arsenal o valencia ( non Barcellona o Bayern Monaco) al Milan con un progetto importante..... Per un anno di Europa? Se non è stupido sa benissimo che farebbe meglio ad accettare il Milan e farsi un anno fuori dall'Europa per poi puntarci.....ma seriamente


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Puzza di teatrino. Ma se c'è una clausola rescissione, perché deve essere una trattativa difficile?????! Io davvero non capisco.Paghi ed il giocatore è tuo. Evidentemente i soldi non ci sono. Ma che ci sei andato fino ad Oporto?



La butto li, va a fare il solito giro eno gastronomico ...


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Ancora non conoscete Galliani? Lui è fatto così anche se già preso dice che è difficile così dopo avrà maggiore gloria


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma poi santo dio ma uno può mai trattare con una società senza sapere se il giocatore accetterebbe la tua squadra???



quello non capisco...i viaggi a vuoto per ancelotti ecc ecc..perchè deve andare fino là? lo sa che esistono telefoni?


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...





Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*



Se il Porto non accetta di dilazionare la clausola non vedo come la trattativa possa andare avanti. Ma dategli sti soldi, per dio!

Momento per spezzare la tensione: In esclusiva ecco Galliani e il presidente del Porto


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> quello non capisco...i viaggi a vuoto per ancelotti ecc ecc..perchè deve andare fino là? lo sa che esistono telefoni?



ma per me può girare tutto il mondo ma poi devi prenderli...basta teatrini lunghi settimane basta basta basta...se non vuole venire che se ne vada fuori dalle balle e vai su un altro...non è possibile ogni volta fare sempre così...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se il Porto non accetta di dilazionare la clausola non vedo come la trattativa possa andare avanti. Ma dategli sti soldi, per dio!
> 
> Momento per spezzare la tensione: In esclusiva ecco Galliani e il presidente del Porto



I soldi li anticipa Fininvest.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Raga ma non credete a tutto quello che i giornali ci propinano, per quale motivo jackson dovrebbe preferire arsenal o valencia ( non Barcellona o Bayern Monaco) al Milan con un progetto importante..... Per un anno di Europa? Se non è stupido sa benissimo che farebbe meglio ad accettare il Milan e farsi un anno fuori dall'Europa per poi puntarci.....ma seriamente



beh...oddio l'arsenal fa sempre gola...


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ancora non conoscete Galliani? Lui è fatto così anche se già preso dice che è difficile così dopo avrà maggiore gloria



Guarda lo pensavo pure ma dopo la vicenda Ancelotti ho capito che non bisogna mai fidarsi di questi soggetti. Capacissimo di tornare nuovamente a mani vuote vantandosi pure di averlo quasi convinto.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (11 Giugno 2015)

Comunque tutti stiamo sottovalutando un elemento fondamentale. Con J.Martinez ed Ibra, se Mihajilovic sará furbo e lungimirante, abbiamo la strada spianata per lo sviluppo di quello che secondo me é il miglior prospetto che abbiamo in rosa: SUSO!

Niang, El Sha e Suso, con Mastour a seguire e Bonaventura che, per forza di cose, si dovrá spostare indietro.
Il futuro ce l'abbiamo in casa, non rompete le palline con l'etá di Ibra e Jm, adesso godiamoci finalmente questo meraviglioso (si spera) presente


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...





Jack14 ha scritto:


> Forse il giocatore sapendo che è interessata anche l'Arsenal aspetta l'offerta del club inglese. Tu cosa faresti? Champions e tanti soldi all'Arsenal o Milan attuale (seppur con grandi progetti)? Qui si è capito che la clausola la pagano tutti (Arsenal e Valencia) capito che tanto il Porto di sconti non ne fa.



Ma che futuro vuoi avere all'Arsenal? Capisco City chelsea united barca Real ecc ma Arsenal?
Se il Milan ha un grande progetto scegli il Milan. Vediamo.. io credo che qui ci siano problemi con i 35 mln. Non penso che Martinez dica no al Milan.

Se non viene, secondo me, è perche Galliani è un incapace e darà la colpa al giocatore della serie "lui ha preferito altri"


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma per me può girare tutto il mondo ma poi devi prenderli...basta teatrini lunghi settimane basta basta basta...se non vuole venire che se ne vada fuori dalle balle e vai su un altro...non è possibile ogni volta fare sempre così...



si ma basta mettersi daccordo per telefono e via.A che serve andare là per sentirsi dire non accettiamo pagamenti dilazionati e il giocatore vorrebbe l'arsenal?? queste cose le devi sapere prima di partire.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Comunque tutti stiamo sottovalutando un elemento fondamentale. Con J.Martinez ed Ibra, se Mihajilovic sará furbo e lungimirante, abbiamo la strada spianata per lo sviluppo di quello che secondo me é il miglior prospetto che abbiamo in rosa: SUSO!
> 
> Niang, El Sha e Suso, con Mastour a seguire e Bonaventura che, per forza di cose, si dovrá spostare indietro.
> Il futuro ce l'abbiamo in casa, non rompete le palline con l'etá di Ibra e Jm, adesso godiamoci finalmente questo meraviglioso (si spera) presente



seee vabbè suso...dai.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Forse il giocatore sapendo che è interessata anche l'Arsenal aspetta l'offerta del club inglese. Tu cosa faresti? Champions e tanti soldi all'Arsenal o Milan attuale (seppur con grandi progetti)? Qui si è capito che la clausola la pagano tutti (Arsenal e Valencia) capito che tanto il Porto di sconti non ne fa.


 Certo che se ci sono ben 3 squadre disposte a sborsare 35mln forse è leggermente bravino il ragazzo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Daje ,  che si sbrighino che non abbiamo tempo da perdere .. si sa che il presidente del Porto è un pazzo.. confido nella buona parola di RuiCosta



Ma rui non é al benfica?
Comunque ci siamo dai....


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Certo che se ci sono ben 3 squadre disposte a sborsare 35mln forse è leggermente bravino il ragazzo



Si vabbè si è passati dalle dichiarazioni dell'agente "C'è UN club di caratura europea che pagherà la clausola richiesta dal Porto" a "ci sono 3 club che pagano la clausola". Tutte baggianate, non si sa niente.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani a La Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*


Non torniamo a mani vuote per favore!


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A Bola, importante quotidiano sportivo portoghese, fa il punto sulla situazione:
> Il Milan ha offerto 3,5 milioni per 4 anni a Jackson Martinez (più del doppio di quanto guadagna al Porto) ma il giocatore non ha ancora accettato, in quanto aspetta anche altre offerte.
> Il Milan ha in ogni caso accettato di pagare i 35 milioni della clausola del giocatore al Porto. Ma i due club non riescono a trovare l'accordo sul pagamento: il Milan vuole dilazionarlo, il Porto vuole tutto e subito. Restano come altri club interessati al giocatore Arsenal e Valencia.
> A Bola termina l'articolo comunque dicendo che Jackson Martinez al Milan è un affare quasi certo, e che mancano solo alcuni dettagli.
> ...



Scusate ma.... se non c'è accordo su nulla come fa ad essere un affare quasi certo?


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (11 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> seee vabbè suso...dai.



Suso é un fenomeno! Adesso vedrai, con i campioni attorno cosa ti combina.


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani a La Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*



Prima che non aveva i soldi non combinava un tubo. Ora che li ha è difficilissimo.


----------



## Dexter (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani a La Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*



Sono terrorizzato. Se non arriva questo qui, ripiegherà sicuramente su quel bidone di Mandzukic o qualche altra punta oscena.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (11 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> beh...oddio l'arsenal fa sempre gola...



Poi mi dici quello che ha vinto l'arsenal negli ultimi 10/20 anni. Se un giocatore forte come jackson, a 28 anni ha l'ambizione di vincere qualcosa importante certamente non va all'arsenal.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani a La Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*



Poche storie, torna con il giocatore o stavolta ti silurano...


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan vuole portare a Milano Jackson Martinez in qualsiasi modo, più passano le ore e più cresce l'ottimismo, bisogna attendere perchè il Porto vuole l'intero pagamento subito e non ci sono molti margini di trattativa, fino a due giorni fa il Valencia era in netto vantaggio ma ad oggi le cose sono cambiate.*



ma io mi chiedo..cosa vai a fare ad oporto senza avere almeno le basi per trattare il giocatore? parti se hai la volontà e sei daccordo sul prezzo e la modalità di pagamento! non fai foto da splendido senza sapere nulla su come andrà la trattativa..


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Se il condor non prende manco questo


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi comunque calma.... aspettiamo Di Marzio e fonti più affidabili. Non scaldatevi.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Poi mi dici quello che ha vinto l'arsenal negli ultimi 10/20 anni. Se un giocatore forte come jackson, a 28 anni ha l'ambizione di vincere qualcosa importante certamente non va all'arsenal.



stai parlando di un arenal di 8 anni fa...quello che vendeva tutti i giovani...ora prende sanchez e ozil per 80 milioni e non si ferma...tutta un altra storia.


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Poche storie, torna con il giocatore o stavolta ti silurano...


Azz cominciamo a mettere le mani avanti...Speriamo in bene Adriano altrimenti anche se magari non è colpa tua, cominceremo a massacrarti....
Comunque non è che dobbiamo pregarlo nè.... Van Ginkel l'anno scorso ha accettato quasi per farci un favore e si è visto che razza di caprone è stato. Io spero e credo che questo sia un buon giocatore, ma poi bisogna andare a prendere Zlatan per farlo diventare un fenomeno non dimentichiamolo....


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani a La Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*



Ha rimesso il vecchio disco


----------



## Brain84 (11 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma io mi chiedo..cosa vai a fare ad oporto senza avere almeno le basi per trattare il giocatore? parti se hai la volontà e sei daccordo sul prezzo e la modalità di pagamento! non fai foto da splendido senza sapere nulla su come andrà la trattativa..










Comunque Martinez secondo me è indeciso semplicemente perchè il Milan non è in Europa.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani a La Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*



*Su Milan Channel hanno riferito che un altro club importante forse ha offerto di più d'ingaggio. Con il Porto non ci sono problemi invece per il cartellino*


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma io mi chiedo..cosa vai a fare ad oporto senza avere almeno le basi per trattare il giocatore? parti se hai la volontà e sei daccordo sul prezzo e la modalità di pagamento! non fai foto da splendido senza sapere nulla su come andrà la trattativa..



alla fine le basi le ha, cioè i 35 sacchi. Solo che cerca ovviamente gli sconticini come sa chiederli solo lui. Alla fine arriva, perchè se fallisce....meglio non pensarci.


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Su Milan Channel hanno riferito che un altro club importante forse ha offerto di più d'ingaggio. Con il Porto non ci sono problemi invece per il cartellino*



Pareggia l'ingaggio e lo porti a casa...


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Su Milan Channel hanno riferito che un altro club importante forse ha offerto di più d'ingaggio. Con il Porto non ci sono problemi invece per il cartellino*



 l'Arsenal....che non vincerà mai un tubo.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Su Milan Channel hanno riferito che un altro club importante forse ha offerto di più d'ingaggio. Con il Porto non ci sono problemi invece per il cartellino*



Sto male hanno poi detto che i movimenti di Galliani non sono schedulabili, che potrà muoversi da un momento all'altro in tutta europa a seconda delle trattative. Il Condor!


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Galliani a La Stampa dice che è una trattativa difficilissima, molti club su di lui, conterà la volontà del giocatore*



Ci ho preso alla grande ieri dicendo le probabili scuse del pelato..incredibile..


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Su Milan Channel hanno riferito che un altro club importante forse ha offerto di più d'ingaggio. Con il Porto non ci sono problemi invece per il cartellino*



I falliti di MC subito ad assecondare il pelato....sono incommentabili, anche coi soldi (ma ancora non ci credo) fanno i barboni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Giugno 2015)

Insomma: O il affare e quasi tramontato o c'e il solito teatrino per far credere che Galliani ha fatto un operazioni eccezionale e convinto il giocatore personalmente.


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Giugno 2015)

se Galliani è ancora in Portogallo un motivo ci sarà. Lasciamolo lavorare una buona volta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

*Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*


Per me è il VAlencia le fonti più affidabile dicono Valencia, per quanto riguarda l'Arsenl non ne sento parlare da un pò.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Su Milan Channel hanno riferito che un altro club importante forse ha offerto di più d'ingaggio. Con il Porto non ci sono problemi invece per il cartellino*



ecco...queste cose si dovrebbero sapere prima di partire...fra gente seria non si fanno fare i viaggi vuoto...a questo punto penso che galliani si voglia fare qualche viaggetto a spese della società..dopo madrid anche oporto e poi?


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



Certo, dovesse accettare Valencia o Arsenal (aldilà che fanno le coppe), la fama del Milan nel mondo non esiste più come penso


----------



## Serginho (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Qui dentro comunque ci sono sbalzi d'umore incredibili... se Galliani è ancora in Portogallo un motivo ci sarà. Lasciamolo lavorare una buona volta.



Penso siano più gufate che altro. Come se lagnarsi come dei bimbi dell'asilo portasse alla conclusione positiva della trattativa


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



Il Valencia non ha appeal se noi abbiamo un progetto ambizioso come sembra. Secondo me se c'è qualcuno è l'Arsenal.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*


 [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Basta con i soliti commenti. Non andiamo avanti all'infinito raga!


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*





4-3-3 ha scritto:


> se Galliani è ancora in Portogallo un motivo ci sarà. Lasciamolo lavorare una buona volta.



Il problema è che siamo prevenuti. Siamo stati presi in giro troppe volte. Ogni trattativa deve essere lunga e difficile, e il più delle volte va in fumo.

Comunque penso pure io che sia il Valencia il club citato


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



Maddai, il club è sicuramente il Valencia che fino a pochi giorni fa sembrava in pole per il giocatore, l'Arsenal non c'è mai stato, sono sparate giornalistiche. Ma se Jackson è intelligente saprà quale squadra scegliere, se è un caprone, beh, la colpa non è sicuramente nostra


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Giugno 2015)

Si ma le trattative non si fanno come su Football Manager... non è per nulla semplice ragazzi. Ora attendiamo fiduciosi.


----------



## bargnani83 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



bellissima la prima parte.ottimi rapporti con il porto che però ha detto pagatemi la clausola e non rompete


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*




L Europa conta....certo che :
Al Valencia ë sicuro che non vincerà mai un mazza ne in campo nazionale ne tantomeno in Europa ...tanto vale rimanere al porto
All arsenal....questa ë in realtà l ipotesi che mi fa più paura ,anche se prima di loro ci sono il city Chelsea united a livello di appeal nell immediato.io avevo sentito che erano su altri giocatori ma boh vedremo..
Il milan sarebbe la scelta migliore,perché abbiamo un progetto di rilancio dove lui sarebbe protagonista accanto a un fenomeni,si spera,come ibra....
Sulla carta la scelta sarebbe anche ovvia...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



Comunque se non viene pazienza non mi sfascio la testa. Almeno stiamo trattando a Giugno..vuol dire che i soldi ci sono.

Però se tra un mese non hai preso nessuno, vuol dire che non ci siamo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



Eccolo lì...
E' saltato fuori il motivo: il giocatore vuole un ingaggio maggiore.
Può essere una situazione negoziale oppure può essere vero. Tutto dipende da lui. 
Al Porto non frega niente da dove arrivano 35 Mln della clausola rescissoria, ma l'agente del giocatore spinge per aumentargli l'ingaggio. 
Normale, tutto il mondo è paese...
Pare che la squadra concorrente sia il Valencia.
Quello che stupisce è il fatto che il Valencia sia una squadra Doyen: che gioco stanno facendo?


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



*L'agente a Calciomercato.com conferma che c'è un'altra offerta di un top club e che si rivedrà con Galliani tra domani e dopodomani, ci sono da sistemare delle cose, l'accordo non è stato ancora trovato*


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Si ma le trattative non si fanno come su Football Manager... non è per nulla semplice ragazzi. Ora attendiamo fiduciosi.



fiduciosi... parlo per me e credimi che non esiste parola che mi irrita più di questa... dal 2007 abbiamo fiducia, e dopo 5 anni con i soldi in mano (apparentemente) questo non riesce a concludere la trattativa? ieri si doveva chiudere in serata, ed oggi il Valencia (?) o l'Arsenal ci sono nettamente davanti? ma stiamo scherzando? ogni maledetta trattativa deve andare per le lunghe, complicarsi e sorgono problemi che puntualmente SORGONO SOLO CON NOI quando gli altri senza annunci o teatri (perchè di teatro stiamo parlando) le chiudono senza problemi... sia che vada a buon fine o meno Galliani ci fa una figura da incompetente ... non escludo che sia tutto manipolato dalla stampa in generale eh, ma una società seria non fa trapelare voci, dicerie e quant'altro per poi fare ste figure, noi invece le facciamo puntualmente AD OGNI TRATTATIVA! basta ... BASTA!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



Calma e sangue freddo. Galliani è un disastro a scovare i nomi,ma le trattative le sa condurre.
È anche giusto non buttarli via sti soldi che sono finalmente disponibili.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *L'agente a Calciomercato.com conferma che c'è un'altra offerta di un top club e che si rivedrà con Galliani tra domani e dopodomani, ci sono da sistemare delle cose, l'accordo non è stato ancora trovato*



Abbiamo regalato ingaggi a cani e porci. Non penso sia un problema offrire più di altri


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *L'agente a Calciomercato.com conferma che c'è un'altra offerta di un top club e che si rivedrà con Galliani tra domani e dopodomani, ci sono da sistemare delle cose, l'accordo non è stato ancora trovato*



L'altro club è il Valencia io lo leggo da giorni e giorno del Valencia, dell'Arsenal non so nulla poi può essere, io sono pessimista di natura ormai lo sanno tutti ma questa volta non lo sono finalmente abbiamo i soldi confermato da tutti della clausola quindi l'accordo si troverà, poi ovvio che se arriva il Psg di turno e offre al giocatore 5 milioni allora li diventa difficile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *L'agente a Calciomercato.com conferma che c'è un'altra offerta di un top club e che si rivedrà con Galliani tra domani e dopodomani, ci sono da sistemare delle cose, l'accordo non è stato ancora trovato*



Scommettiamo che non c'è nessuna offerta e sono solo frottole per far alzare il prezzo dell'ingaggio? Maledetti procuratori


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Giugno 2015)

Ok, quindi dobbiamo aspettare altre 24-48 ore. Bene, mettiamoci l'anima in pace.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *L'agente a Calciomercato.com conferma che c'è un'altra offerta di un top club e che si rivedrà con Galliani tra domani e dopodomani, ci sono da sistemare delle cose, l'accordo non è stato ancora trovato*



Per me non esiste nessun top club, sta solo cercando di avere più soldi. Lasciamo li, non si tentenna col Milan o si o no.
non mi sfascio la testa. Prendiamo Brahimi ed andiamo a Monaco per Kodogbia


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Giugno 2015)

Se il valencia era sul giocatore lo era ben prima di noi.... perchè non hanno chiuso fino ad oggi?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Giugno 2015)

Non ho ben capito se Galliani si è comunque fermato in Portogallo, segno che si continua a trattare, o è rientrato in Italia?


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Non ci resta che aspettare.... E se veramente la scelta è tra noi e il Valencia, e lui ha tutti questi dubbi, soldi o nn soldi (non è che gli offriamo 10 mila euro al mese), che vada pure a fare da comparsa in Liga dove il Valencia non potrà mai vincere, ne cerchiamo un altro....


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

io francamente non capisco come uno possa avere dubbi fra Valencia (dico v-a-l-e-n-c-i-a) e MILAN.
col Valencia giochi massimo per il terzo posto nella Liga.
col Valencia partecipi e basta alla Champions League.
col Milan ci vai il prossimo anno per vincerla, visti i presupposti di rafforzamento e la nostra storia.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> fiduciosi... parlo per me e credimi che non esiste parola che mi irrita più di questa... dal 2007 abbiamo fiducia, e dopo 5 anni con i soldi in mano (apparentemente) questo non riesce a concludere la trattativa? ieri si doveva chiudere in serata, ed oggi il Valencia (?) o l'Arsenal ci sono nettamente davanti? ma stiamo scherzando? ogni maledetta trattativa deve andare per le lunghe, complicarsi e sorgono problemi che puntualmente SORGONO SOLO CON NOI quando gli altri senza annunci o teatri (perchè di teatro stiamo parlando) le chiudono senza problemi... sia che vada a buon fine o meno Galliani ci fa una figura da incompetente ... non escludo che sia tutto manipolato dalla stampa in generale eh, ma una società seria non fa trapelare voci, dicerie e quant'altro per poi fare ste figure, noi invece le facciamo puntualmente AD OGNI TRATTATIVA! basta ... BASTA!!!



Per fortuna non è proprio come dici.

Tu, io e i milanisti in generale consideriamo questi "teatrini" come tali, perchè siamo milanisti, seguiamo ogni trattativa minuto per minuto, giorno per giorno, mese per mese, e sembra che il tempo non passi mai.

Quelle riguardanti le altre squadre invece ci sembra durino un istante perchè obbiettivamente non ce ne frega un razzo.

Guarda la Juve, 2 mesi e stanno ancor aspettando la risposta di Tevez.

Dybala? Un mese di trattative.

Ecc ecc ecc...


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *L'agente a Calciomercato.com conferma che c'è un'altra offerta di un top club e che si rivedrà con Galliani tra domani e dopodomani, ci sono da sistemare delle cose, l'accordo non è stato ancora trovato*






Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Abbiamo regalato ingaggi a cani e porci. Non penso sia un problema offrire più di altri



La penso come te. Probabilmente l'offerta del Valencia può anche esserci ma sta cercando di tirare con l'ingaggio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> L'altro club è il Valencia io lo leggo da giorni e giorno del Valencia, dell'Arsenal non so nulla poi può essere, io sono pessimista di natura ormai lo sanno tutti ma questa volta non lo sono finalmente abbiamo i soldi confermato da tutti della clausola quindi l'accordo si troverà, poi ovvio che se arriva il Psg di turno e offre al giocatore 5 milioni allora li diventa difficile.



Se ë il valecia il club top mondo non dovrebbero esserci storie dai.....non avrebbe un minimo di aspettative di vittoria,manco nella liga!!giusto che anche avendo i soldi non si buttino a strapagare i giocatori...alla fine il gallo ce la farà ,metterà dei bonus e porterà a casa martinez.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi dobbiamo aspettare altre 24-48 ore. Bene, mettiamoci l'anima in pace.



Eh sì.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me non esiste nessun top club, sta solo cercando di avere più soldi. Lasciamo li, non si tentenna col Milan o si o no.
> non mi sfascio la testa. Prendiamo Brahimi ed andiamo a Monaco per Kodogbia



Per me ha visto gli stipendi della rosa attuale e ha cambiato idea chiedendo il doppio visti i regali del Condor.


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> La penso come te. Probabilmente l'offerta del Valencia può anche esserci ma sta cercando di tirare con l'ingaggio.



Si ma capisci che NON devi aver dubbi se scegliere il Milan (questo Milan che sta nascendo almeno) e il Valencia, considerando che non ti diano 1000 euro al mese e neanche 10000...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *L'agente a Calciomercato.com conferma che c'è un'altra offerta di un top club e che si rivedrà con Galliani tra domani e dopodomani, ci sono da sistemare delle cose, l'accordo non è stato ancora trovato*


.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *L'agente a Calciomercato.com conferma che c'è un'altra offerta di un top club e che si rivedrà con Galliani tra domani e dopodomani, ci sono da sistemare delle cose, l'accordo non è stato ancora trovato*





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito se Galliani si è comunque fermato in Portogallo, segno che si continua a trattare, o è rientrato in Italia?



Milan Channel dice che i suoi movimenti non sono schedulabili che andrà in giro per l'Europa a seconda dei margini di trattativa


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Giugno 2015)

Ma poi... secondo voi il Valencia può offire più di 3.5 milioni di ingaggio? Ma stiamo scherzando....


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per fortuna non è proprio come dici.
> 
> Tu, io e i milanisti in generale consideriamo questi "teatrini" come tali, perchè siamo milanisti, seguiamo ogni trattativa minuto per minuto, giorno per giorno, mese per mese, e sembra che il tempo non passi mai.
> 
> ...



Non posso darti torto, le trattative altrui non le seguo quindi probabilmente è come dici tu, peró venismo da un periodo dove la nostra pazienza e la nostra fiducia sono state calpestate anche troppo, ora non reggerei piu altre situazioni simili


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



Ieri c'era l'accordo col giocatore ma non con il club, oggi l'opposto. Ora o i media non sanno nulla e quindi ci prendono in giro oppure è Galliani che ci sta prendendo in giro.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma poi... secondo voi il Valencia può offire più di 3.5 milioni di ingaggio? Ma stiamo scherzando....


Il Valencia non è mica il primo club di pezzenti che passa. Quest'anno hanno pagato l'ingaggio di Negredo che era più alto di 3,5 milioni di euro (Negredo ne guadagna 4mil di sterline). Difatti i soldi con cui dovevano riscattare Negredo e pagargli ingaggio pare proprio li vogliano destinare su JM.



> *L'agente a Calciomercato.com conferma che c'è un'altra offerta di un top club e che si rivedrà con Galliani tra domani e dopodomani, ci sono da sistemare delle cose, l'accordo non è stato ancora trovato*


----------



## Davidinho22 (11 Giugno 2015)

Comunque ricordiamoci che veniamo da una stagione da 8° posto (mi sembra) e che siamo fuori da Champions e EL, non bastano solo i soldi, se una squadra si presenta con i 35 mln come noi e sta in Champions ed è più competitiva diventa difficile fare mercato, bisogna vedere se riusciamo a convincere, la situazione non è così semplice. Poi ha 29 anni, uno a quell"età vuole la consacrazione e deve fare diversi ragionamenti, prendere campioni è veramente difficile nella nostra situazione, quindi non ci resta che sperare, ma non veniamo a dire tutto ciò è una vergogna ecc ecc


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *L'agente a Calciomercato.com conferma che c'è un'altra offerta di un top club e che si rivedrà con Galliani tra domani e dopodomani, ci sono da sistemare delle cose, l'accordo non è stato ancora trovato*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Valencia non è mica il primo club di pezzenti che passa. Quest'anno hanno pagato l'ingaggio di Negredo che era più alto di 3,5 milioni di euro (Negredo ne guadagna 4mil di sterline). Difatti i soldi con cui dovevano riscattare Negredo e pagargli ingaggio pare proprio li vogliano destinare su JM.



Di Marzio dice che forse potrebbe esserci qualche club inglese (oltre l'Arsenal) tipo il Chelsea... Secondo me è tutto un teatrino per farci sganciare più soldi


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me ha visto gli stipendi della rosa attuale e ha cambiato idea chiedendo il doppio visti i regali del Condor.



Eh, chiamalo scemo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

mi chiedo se vedrò mai in vita mai una trattativa condotta da Galliani che non sembri Beautiful o Cento Vetrine...


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio conferma: Con il porto tutto ok, ora si prova a trovare l'accordo col giocatore. Si deciderà entro le prossime 48 ore.*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Con il porto tutto ok, ora si prova a trovare l'accordo col giocatore. Si deciderà entro le prossime 48 ore.*



frase sentita 75689082 volte...cioè noi siamo gli unici ad avere l'accordo con la società e a non sapere se al giocatore interessiamo


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Con il porto tutto ok, ora si prova a trovare l'accordo col giocatore. Si deciderà entro le prossime 48 ore.*



Il problema è dice che c'è probabilmente la concorrenza di una big inglese (Arsenal o ipotizza Chelsea)


----------



## malos (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Con il porto tutto ok, ora si prova a trovare l'accordo col giocatore. Si deciderà entro le prossime 48 ore.*



Non si riesce a chiudere subito neanche se si paga la clausola, pazzesco


----------



## ildemone85 (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Con il porto tutto ok, ora si prova a trovare l'accordo col giocatore. Si deciderà entro le prossime 48 ore.*



ma si chiuda per 4 mln piu bonus in caso di gol e champions, sto qui ha speso 10 mln di euro tra matri, pazzini e destro ed ora va nel caos.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

ancora devo capire cosa è andato a fare Nelio Lucas con Galliani....


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Con il porto tutto ok, ora si prova a trovare l'accordo col giocatore. Si deciderà entro le prossime 48 ore.*



Il Valencia è tagliato fuori, perchè come dicono fonti spagnole, devono prima pensare a un centrocampista e al portiere, ed è probabile che con i soldi della champions vadano poi su negredo. A questo punto mi spavento se il club inglese è rappresentato da quella vecchia volpe di Mourinho. Andrei fino a Londra per prenderlo a botte se fosse cosi


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore

*Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

secondo me a sto punto salta tutto, se ci sono arsenal e chelsea non abbiamo speranze


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



Se c'è dietro il Chelsea siamo fregati... A meno che sia una trollata del procuratore per chiedere più cash


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Con il porto tutto ok, ora si prova a trovare l'accordo col giocatore. Si deciderà entro le prossime 48 ore.*



Sembra che il Valencia sia disposto a riconoscere un ingaggio molto alto al giocatore.
Penso che il Milan possa arrivare ad alzare l'offerta a 4 milioni l'anno, ma non andrà oltre.


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Giugno 2015)

Dal Chelsea non farebbe mai il titolare per come gioca Mourinho... mi sembra più che altro una sparata.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> secondo me a sto punto salta tutto, se ci sono arsenal e chelsea non abbiamo speranze



il Chelsea ha Diego Costa e fra poco Falcao...direi di escluderlo totalmente...


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Dal Chelsea non farebbe mai il titolare per come gioca Mourinho... mi sembra più che altro una sparata.



Ma sì, appunto.
Ma la vicenda Valencia-Negredo a che punto è?


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> il Chelsea ha Diego Costa e fra poco Falcao...direi di escluderlo totalmente...



può essere, ma non sarebbe neanche il primo che va li solo per fare panchina


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *[/QUOTE]



Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> il Chelsea ha Diego Costa e fra poco Falcao...direi di escluderlo totalmente...



Esatto. Speriamo a sto punto non siano City, United o Liverpool


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Se c'e' dietro la premier va bè è un discorso, ma se va al Valencia sarebbe scandaloso.... Ad ogni modo io al max arriverei a 4 di ingaggio non di più e mi pare pure troppo, le nostre priorità sono Ibra Kongodbia e un forte centrale di difesa....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> può essere, ma non sarebbe neanche il primo che va li solo per fare panchina


ma si ma un conto è seconda scelta un conto terza...c'è solo l'arsenal inutile girarci intorno...e se vuole andare la lo dica subito xkè tra meno di un mese c'è il raduno e al momento non abbiamo preso una fava di nessuno


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Calma e sangue freddo. Galliani è un disastro a scovare i nomi,ma le trattative le sa condurre.
> È anche giusto non buttarli via sti soldi che sono finalmente disponibili.



Infatti.
La trattativa per il prestito di Saponara è stata un capolavoro...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *





zlatan ha scritto:


> Se c'e' dietro la premier va bè è un discorso, ma se va al Valencia sarebbe scandaloso.... Ad ogni modo io al max arriverei a 4 di ingaggio non di più e mi pare pure troppo, le nostre priorità sono Ibra Kongodbia e un forte centrale di difesa....



Ragazzi Pazzini prende 2,8, in confronto Martinez ne dovrebbe prendere 12.


----------



## Snake (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



Di Marzio non ci dice però se la pagherebbe subito la clausola rescissoria, adesso il problema è l'accordo col giocatore? facessero pace col cervello


----------



## Sheldon92 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



Calma e gesso. Se stiamo trattando a giugno per giocatori di questo calibro significa che i soldi ci sono, e pure tanti. Ciò però non significa che bisogna sperperarli facendoci prendere dalla foga e assecondando le richieste di questi soggetti. Sta volta mi voglio fidare del Condor, che non è uno da darsi infinocchiare così. Secondo me è questione di ore per l'ufficialità... Se poi dovesse saltare la trattativa non strappiamoci i capelli, l'importante è che si viri su un giocatore di simile spessore.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *





Esatto. Speriamo a sto punto non siano City, United o Liverpool[/QUOTE]

l'Arsenal è il Valencia d'Inghilterra, squadra da lotta per il quarto posto che non vincerà mai la Champions League.
se parliamo di Chelsea allora è un altro discorso, o addirittura United.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



Sono andato su Sky Sport inglese.. e non c'è manco mezza notizia su Martinez in Premier. 

L'unico che ho trovato è il daily mirror che dice le solite cose nostre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> La trattativa per il prestito di Saponara è stata un capolavoro...



L'orrida gestione di Saponara non c'entra nulla. Lo sappiamo che Galliani come DS fa pietà.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *


Il Chelsea ha tutti quei gioielli in attacco. Che se ne fa?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



Domanda da incompetente: ma se il Milan scuce 35 Mln per la clausola, il giocatore diventa suo.
Se poi qualcun' altro lo vuole, può trattarlo il Milan a un prezzo più alto?
Almeno si chiarirebbero le cose...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *


Il Valencia c'è di sicuro ma non credo vada ad offrirgli più di noi, il Chelsea può essere ma nei giorni scorsi ho letto che trattavano FAlcao,se c'è dietro Psg,City la vedo quasi impossibile prenderlo, se c'è l'Arsenal bisogna vedere se tiene più ai soldi o ai trofei, con noi ci sono possibilità di tornare a vincere con l'ARsenal è dura.


Esatto. Speriamo a sto punto non siano City, United o Liverpool[/QUOTE]


----------



## Albijol (11 Giugno 2015)

Se non arriva non mi straccio le vesti anzi


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



Il Chelsea non mi sembra un'opzione reale. Sta di fatto che l'anno scorso avevano Diego Costa, Remy e Drogba. Con le partenze di Remy e Drogba necessitano comunque di una 1° punta. JM è portoghese come Mourinho, che col Porto ha ovviamente buoni rapporti (ricorderebbe molto il trasferimento di Quaresma all'Inter, insomma).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



Per me il problema è sempre e solo uno: la mancanza della Champions, poco appetibile per diversi giocatori.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Domanda da incompetente: ma se il Milan scuce 35 Mln per la clausola, il giocatore diventa suo.
> Se poi qualcun' altro lo vuole, può trattarlo il Milan a un prezzo più alto?
> Almeno si chiarirebbero le cose...



Se paghi la clausula hai chiuso l'affare con la squadra proprietaria, ma devi comunque chiudere l'affare col giocatore. Quindi se un'altra squadra va dal Porto pagando la clausula, può anch'essa trattare col giocatore


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Domanda da incompetente: ma se il Milan scuce 35 Mln per la clausola, il giocatore diventa suo.
> Se poi qualcun' altro lo vuole, può trattarlo il Milan a un prezzo più alto?
> Almeno si chiarirebbero le cose...



Il problema non è il cartellino, la clausola sono disposti a pagarla tutti (così si dice). Il problema è che c'è un top club europeo che (probabilmente) gli offre di più come ingaggio.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Domanda da incompetente: ma se il Milan scuce 35 Mln per la clausola, il giocatore diventa suo.
> Se poi qualcun' altro lo vuole, può trattarlo il Milan a un prezzo più alto?
> Almeno si chiarirebbero le cose...



La clausola è il tetto massimo, se più squadre lo raggiungono vince chi convince il giocatore, anche se il Milan raggiunga la clausola non è detto che arrivi.

Se ho ben capito quello che intendevi, penso non si possano fare due trasferimenti nella stessa sessione. Insomma è da escludere.


----------



## medjai (11 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma poi... secondo voi il Valencia può offire più di 3.5 milioni di ingaggio? Ma stiamo scherzando....



Il Valencia è stato comprato per Peter Lim l'anno scorso. Si dice que quest'anno hanno 100 millioni per il mercato...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea non mi sembra un'opzione reale. Sta di fatto che l'anno scorso avevano Diego Costa, Remy e Drogba. Con le partenze di Remy e Drogba necessitano comunque di una 1° punta. JM è portoghese come Mourinho, che col Porto ha ovviamente buoni rapporti (ricorderebbe molto il trasferimento di Quaresma all'Inter, insomma).



Non escluderei che Mourinho tenda a mettersi di traverso per rompere le scatole al Milan.
In ogni caso stanno cercando un bomber per sostituire Drogba e mi pare che JM abbia tutte le caratteristiche giuste.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma si ma un conto è seconda scelta un conto terza...c'è solo l'arsenal inutile girarci intorno...e se vuole andare la lo dica subito xkè tra meno di un mese c'è il raduno e al momento non abbiamo preso una fava di nessuno



il punto è questo, gli scorsi anni a giugno c'erano solo voci, quest'anno le trattative ci sono sul serio... ma, se questo è l'inizio, che ci sia la voglia di trattare non me ne può fregare, bisogna prenderli e basta, è inutile montare tutta sta scena per poi farselo soffiare da altri... il mio timore, e ritengo fondato visto i precedenti, è che ci troveremo al raduno a presentare Mihajlovic ed Ely...


----------



## Aldo (11 Giugno 2015)

Ho letto sul sito di A Bola. Che Galliani ha dichiarato al giornale La stampa, che la trattativa è difficile e ci sono molti club interessati a lui. Quindi non credo che stanno cercando di alzare il prezzo, essendo lo stesso Galliani a rivelare alla stampa l'interesse di altri club. Nel sito comunque non è menzionato nessun altro club a parte il Milan.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> il punto è questo, gli scorsi anni a giugno c'erano solo voci, quest'anno le trattative ci sono sul serio... ma, se questo è l'inizio, che ci sia la voglia di trattare non me ne può fregare, bisogna prenderli e basta, è inutile montare tutta sta scena per poi farselo soffiare da altri... il mio timore, e ritengo fondato visto i precedenti, è che ci troveremo al raduno a presentare Mihajlovic ed Ely...



se cosi fosse spero che la Curva abbia la decenza di insultare il pelato pure dal vivo...non solo con comunicati farlocchi a fine anno...xkè qui i tifosi di pazienza non ne hanno proprio + dopo sti anni di melma


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



*Dovete quotare*


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se cosi fosse spero che la Curva abbia la decenza di insultare il pelato pure dal vivo...non solo con comunicati farlocchi a fine anno...xkè qui i tifosi di pazienza non ne hanno proprio + dopo sti anni di melma



me lo auguro proprio, se pensa di far leva sulla pazienza e sulla fiducia ha già perso in partenza, fiducia e pazienza sono esauriti da almeno un paio d'anni


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il problema è sempre e solo uno: la mancanza della Champions, poco appetibile per diversi giocatori.



Se il tuo progetto è ambizioso veramente sei pur sempre il Milan e nessuno piange se deve rimanere un anno fuori dalla coppa campioni. Lo scorso anno allo United non mi pare ci siano stati giocatori che hanno rifiutato di andarci. Ripeto, il nocciolo della questione è il progetto che presenti al calciatore.


----------



## Aldo (11 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Il Valencia è stato comprato per Peter Lim l'anno scorso. Si dice que quest'anno hanno 100 millioni per il mercato...



Il Valencia è in grande crescita economica. Poi con la nuova riforma sui diritti tv in Spagna non mi stupirei se andasse li.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



Io resto fiducioso, non oso immaginare Galliani che, dopo Madrid, torna a mani vuote pure da Oporto.
L'unica cosa è che se salta JM, di attaccanti top in giro disponibili a quelle cifre non ce ne sono. Rischiamo di trovarci Negredo o Mandzukic


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



Allo United farebbe molto comodo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

a MC hanno detto che si è preso 24-48 ore di tempo per decidere perché è arrivata l offerta di un top club...come al solito bisogna aspettare i comodi di tutti...ahhhhhhhhh milan mio che fine hai fatto


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io resto fiducioso, non oso immaginare Galliani che, dopo Madrid, torna a mani vuote pure da Oporto.
> L'unica cosa è che se salta JM, di attaccanti top in giro disponibili a quelle cifre non ce ne sono. Rischiamo di trovarci Negredo o Mandzukic



Beh ci sarebbe Falcao, ma è un grosso punto interrogativo, sia per le condizioni fisiche, sia perchè ci costerebbe tra cartellino e ingaggio il doppio di JM


----------



## siioca (11 Giugno 2015)

Io penso che se ci fosse questo club che paga la clausola è gli offre di piu del Milan, la trattative sarebbe già chiusa perchè le parti avrebbero raggiunto un accordo su tutto,non vedo il motivo che Galliani dovrebbe aspettare altre 24/48. La verità è che il procuratore vuole strappare un ingaggio migliore di quello che gli hanno proposto.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io resto fiducioso, non oso immaginare Galliani che, dopo Madrid, torna a mani vuote pure da Oporto.
> L'unica cosa è che se salta JM, di attaccanti top in giro disponibili a quelle cifre non ce ne sono. Rischiamo di trovarci Negredo o Mandzukic



mandzukic che probabilmente andrà alla Juve se tevez va via... restano solo negredo (dio ce ne scampi) o ... Destro


----------



## medjai (11 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il Valencia è in grande crescita economica. Poi con la nuova riforma sui diritti tv in Spagna non mi stupirei se andasse li.



Adesso riceve 48 millioni, con la nuova riforma, sarano tra 60-70 millioni. Inizia 2016-17.


----------



## milan1899 (11 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Io penso che se ci fosse questo club che paga la clausola è gli offre di piu del Milan, la trattative sarebbe già chiusa perchè le parti avrebbero raggiunto un accordo su tutto,non vedo il motivo che Galliani dovrebbe aspettare altre 24/48. La verità è che il procuratore vuole strappare un ingaggio migliore di quello che gli hanno proposto.



Anche secondo me...


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

intanto dicono che la presentazione di Mihajlovic slitterà (ancora) a settimana prossima... allora o questi stavolta hanno montato un teatro degno della scala, o non sanno più cosa stanno facendo... non hanno ancora ufficializzato ne la cessione, ne l'allenatore ne uno straccio di giocatore... mio dio come si può essere ottimisti? mi sembra di impazzire e di essere tornato a illudermi come sempre negli ultimi anni


----------



## George Weah (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> intanto dicono che la presentazione di Mihajlovic slitterà (ancora) a settimana prossima... allora o questi stavolta hanno montato un teatro degno della scala, o non sanno più cosa stanno facendo... non hanno ancora ufficializzato ne la cessione, ne l'allenatore ne uno straccio di giocatore... mio dio come si può essere ottimisti? mi sembra di impazzire e di essere tornato a illudermi come sempre negli ultimi anni



Questo slittamento per me, invece, è buon segno. Credo vogliano presentare allenatore e nuovi acquisti contemporaneamente. Almeno lo spero.


----------



## Aldo (11 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Adesso riceve 48 millioni, con la nuova riforma, sarano tra 60-70 millioni. Inizia 2016-17.



Anche se inizia nel 2016. Può già contare su quei soldi, e un discorso lungo per spiegarti come, e te lo risparmio.

Comunque ho reperito altre informazioni, pare che sia il primo nella lista di Arsene Wenger, e l'Arsenal sarebbe il club favorito con Milan e Liverpool più distanti. Daily Star la fonte


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1945]il condor[/MENTION] lasciamo perdere quella fonte


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Questo slittamento per me, invece, è buon segno. Credo vogliano presentare allenatore e nuovi acquisti contemporaneamente. Almeno lo spero.



non riesco a fidarmi più di questi qui, è più forte di me, troppe prese in giro, e sono fermamente convincto che lo stiano facendo anche ora... vogliamo scommettere che come gli altri anni il budget del mercato sparirà magicamente? e scommettiamo pure che sarà un bell'Italmilan come il Presidente voleva dall'inizio? mi ci giocherei gli attributi


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2015)

Una garanzia migliore di giocare con Ibra penso non ci sia, direi comunque di non ammollarci la solita tiritera e i soliti problemi sul l'ingaggio e quant'altro, il Milan penso che questa volta abbia fatto le cose per bene, ha parlato e trovato l'accordo col Porto, penso che il giocatore non abbia problemi a venire pure senza Champions ma se l'obbiettivo è tornare ai vertici in due anni non vedo perché debba cercare il contrattone a tutti i costi, in Premiere è molto più facile che si bruci secondo me, qui avrebbe calma piatta, buone aspettative ma diversamente dalla Premiere potrebbe adattarsi nel giro di poco tempo e puntare alla Champions l'anno dopo.
Se le cose andranno per le lunghe non perderei troppo tempo e cercherei di chiudere per Kondogbia e Ibra, due tasselli fondamentali che potrebbero farci continuare il mercato senza il patema d'animo che deriva dal fatto di avere praticamente la rosa nulla.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

il vero problema è che galliani e lucas hanno fatto sapere a tutto il mondo di essere pronti a prendere martinez, e giustamente chi ci aveva già fatto un pensierino, ha subito tentanto il colpo disperato per frenare la trattativa. Queste cose vanno fatte in una notte, e senza che nessuno sappia niente. Maledetto fester.....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se paghi la clausula hai chiuso l'affare con la squadra proprietaria, ma devi comunque chiudere l'affare col giocatore. Quindi se un'altra squadra va dal Porto pagando la clausula, può anch'essa trattare col giocatore





Jack14 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il cartellino, la clausola sono disposti a pagarla tutti (così si dice). Il problema è che c'è un top club europeo che (probabilmente) gli offre di più come ingaggio.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La clausola è il tetto massimo, se più squadre lo raggiungono vince chi convince il giocatore, anche se il Milan raggiunga la clausola non è detto che arrivi.
> 
> Se ho ben capito quello che intendevi, penso non si possano fare due trasferimenti nella stessa sessione. Insomma è da escludere.



Stando così le cose, che senso ha andare a trattare con il Porto se non hai già chiuso con il giocatore?
Ma Galliani ci è o ci fa?
Il miglior AD del mondo...
Non si è ancora reso conto che il Milan non è più quello degli anni 90, quando i giocatori sarebbero venuti gratis...

Aspetto il teatrino che succederà con Kondogbia.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

cmq non ho capito xkè il procuratore dice apertamente il nome del Milan e non quello della squadra Inglese....cioè giusto per correttezza eh...poi ovvio c'è Galliani li e lo sanno tutti che trattiamo ma sarebbe bello per una volta conoscere un po' i dettagli anche noi pora gente


----------



## bmb (11 Giugno 2015)

Ho letto che JM avrebbe un'offerta da un altro club europeo (Arsenal?) forse superiore alla nostra. Se fosse vero già non mi piaceva prima, se poi mette il dio denaro davanti al Milan per me ha già finito i bonus.


----------



## George Weah (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> non riesco a fidarmi più di questi qui, è più forte di me, troppe prese in giro, e sono fermamente convincto che lo stiano facendo anche ora... vogliamo scommettere che come gli altri anni il budget del mercato sparirà magicamente? e scommettiamo pure che sarà un bell'Italmilan come il Presidente voleva dall'inizio? mi ci giocherei gli attributi



Guarda, può essere tutto, ma sinceramente io non mi sento di essere così pessimista. Tutti i segnali che stiamo ricevendo parlano di una società che si è risvegliata dal torpore. Stiamo calmi e vedremo!


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Stando così le cose, che senso ha andare a trattare con il Porto se non hai già chiuso con il giocatore?
> Ma Galliani ci è o ci fa?
> Il miglior AD del mondo...
> Non si è ancora reso conto che il Milan non è più quello degli anni 90, quando i giocatori sarebbero venuti gratis...
> ...


teatrino che puntualmente ci sarà dopo aver sventolato al mondo intero "abbiamo i soldi e possiamo prenderlo" per poi dire "gli altri offrono piu di noi"... mandare in giro galliani a prendere i giocatori è un fallimento in partenza


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Guarda, può essere tutto, ma sinceramente io non mi sento di essere così pessimista. Tutti i segnali che stiamo ricevendo parlano di una società che si è risvegliata dal torpore. Stiamo calmi e vedremo!



mi sto augurando in tutti i modi che tu abbia ragione, credimi


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il vero problema è che galliani e lucas hanno fatto sapere a tutto il mondo di essere pronti a prendere martinez, e giustamente chi ci aveva già fatto un pensierino, ha subito tentanto il colpo disperato per frenare la trattativa. Queste cose vanno fatte in una notte, e senza che nessuno sappia niente. Maledetto fester.....



Ma certo...
Si sono fatti il selfie in aereo privato, mancava che mettessero in primo piano la valigia dei soldi...







E Mr Bee gli ha fatto pure la pubblicità...
Ma andassero a ca'are tutti quanti!!!


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

io che sono un ipercritico per natura dico che secondo me dobbiamo essere cautamente fiduciosi.
se siamo ad Oporto è, intanto, perché abbiamo 35 milioni di euro da spendere, e questo è già un bel passo in avanti.
siamo in trattativa per Jackson Martinez, prima ci dicevano di Okaka.


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io che sono un ipercritico per natura dico che secondo me dobbiamo essere cautamente fiduciosi.
> se siamo ad Oporto è, intanto, perché abbiamo 35 milioni di euro da spendere, e questo è già un bel passo in avanti.
> siamo in trattativa per Jackson Martinez, prima ci dicevano di Okaka.



E Missiroli??? No dai stavolta se anche cadiamo, lo facciamo in piedi, qualcosa di buono lo portiamo a casa...


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

*A calciomercato.com ha parlato l'agente di Jackson Martinez: "Il Milan ci piace molto perché è un top club, ma abbiamo un'altra offerta. Se è il Valencia? Non posso confermare, ma anche quello è un top club"*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *A calciomercato.com ha parlato l'agente di Jackson Martinez: "Il Milan ci piace molto perché è un top club, ma abbiamo un'altra offerta. Se è il Valencia? Non posso confermare, ma anche quello è un top club"*


Beh se preferisce il Valencia a noi è un po' fuori di melone onestamente.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *A calciomercato.com ha parlato l'agente di Jackson Martinez: "Il Milan ci piace molto perché è un top club, ma abbiamo un'altra offerta. Se è il Valencia? Non posso confermare, ma anche quello è un top club"*



Calma ragasssuoli, calmaaaa.

Vedrete che arriva Jackson Martinez.. son tutte baggianate per spuntare qualche 100k di euro in più..


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *A calciomercato.com ha parlato l'agente di Jackson Martinez: "Il Milan ci piace molto perché è un top club, ma abbiamo un'altra offerta. Se è il Valencia? Non posso confermare, ma anche quello è un top club"*


Sì ma decida in tempi brevi, ci vogliono due giorni per capire se vuoi andare in un club o no? Bah mi sa tanto di furbata dell'agente per tirare sul prezzo.


----------



## anakyn101 (11 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi si cominciano a vedere le prime crepe? In ogni caso ormai si sono esposti. I tifosi del Milan non hanno l'anello al naso e questo loro lo sanno. Il punto e' che sbagliano sempre tattica...ma perche' perche' perche' sbandierare sempre ai 4 venti quello che intendi fare? ahi ahi ahi


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *A calciomercato.com ha parlato l'agente di Jackson Martinez: "Il Milan ci piace molto perché è un top club, ma abbiamo un'altra offerta. Se è il Valencia? Non posso confermare, ma anche quello è un top club"*



Si va bè Valencia TOP CLUB??? ma vi prego.... Cerca qualche soldo in più, e tutto sommato a 4 ci arriverei, ma voglio anche Ibra però, se ne dobbiamo prendere solo 1, prendiamo Zlatan però


----------



## Isao (11 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il problema è sempre e solo uno: la mancanza della Champions, poco appetibile per diversi giocatori.



.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> non riesco a fidarmi più di questi qui, è più forte di me, troppe prese in giro, e sono fermamente convincto che lo stiano facendo anche ora... vogliamo scommettere che come gli altri anni il budget del mercato sparirà magicamente? e scommettiamo pure che sarà un bell'Italmilan come il Presidente voleva dall'inizio? mi ci giocherei gli attributi



Scommessa accettata.
Se vuoi ti mando i termini esatti della scommessa per messaggio


----------



## Snake (11 Giugno 2015)

è il contratto più importante della carriera di Martinez, probabilmente anche l'ultimo dato che va per la trentina, nei panni del ragazzo è normale che cerchi di strappare il meglio che può quindi toccherà alzare l'offerta altrimenti va altrove, se ne fotte del blasone del Milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *A calciomercato.com ha parlato l'agente di Jackson Martinez: "Il Milan ci piace molto perché è un top club, ma abbiamo un'altra offerta. Se è il Valencia? Non posso confermare, ma anche quello è un top club"*



Concordo con chi dice che se esistesse un altro club che offre più di noi, Jackson sarebbe già andato via. Il procuratore si sta tirando la calzetta. E comunque, anche se fossimo in lotta con qualche club che gioca la CL, dovevamo metterlo in preventivo: sono state le stesse difficoltà avute da PSG e City i primi tempi che avevano il grano. Probabilmente abbiamo sbagliato. Dovevamo prendere prima Ibrahimovic che tornerebbe a prescindere. In questo caso avremmo dato un segnale forte anche agli altri giocatori che sarebbero finiti nella nostra orbita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *A calciomercato.com ha parlato l'agente di Jackson Martinez: "Il Milan ci piace molto perché è un top club, ma abbiamo un'altra offerta. Se è il Valencia? Non posso confermare, ma anche quello è un top club"*



Mah, io penso sua già preso o quasi


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



*Sportmediaset: Le ultime dichiarazioni di Mourinho strizzano l'occhio a Radamel Falcao, e aprono le porte a un suo approdo al Chelsea: "Mi dispiace molto vedere persone in Inghilterra credere che Falcao sia quello visto col Manchester United. E' un giocatore che conosco bene, che ho seguito sin dai tempi dell'Atletico Madrid e vi dico che se potrò aiutarlo a ristabilirsi ai suoi livelli lo farò". Mou parla come se Falcao fosse già un suo giocatore.
Il Chelsea potrebbe quindi avere altri obiettivi importanti.*


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Le ultime dichiarazioni di Mourinho strizzano l'occhio a Radamel Falcao, e aprono le porte a un suo approdo al Chelsea: "Mi dispiace molto vedere persone in Inghilterra credere che Falcao sia quello visto col Manchester United. E' un giocatore che conosco bene, che ho seguito sin dai tempi dell'Atletico Madrid e vi dico che se potrò aiutarlo a ristabilirsi ai suoi livelli lo farò". Mou parla come se Falcao fosse già un suo giocatore.
> Il Chelsea potrebbe quindi avere altri obiettivi importanti.*



a questo punto il vero rivale potrebbe essere il Manchester United, che ha proprio bisogno di un JM.
sullo United alzo le mani, ci starebbe che un giocatore lo considerasse seriamente.


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Sarò pazzo ma per me arriva


----------



## sion (11 Giugno 2015)

per me non arriva..finira' come sempre..con galliani che tra poco lascia la citta' e poi via via scemando il tutto e solite dichiarazioni da perdenti..vedrete


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> a questo punto il vero rivale potrebbe essere il Manchester United, che ha proprio bisogno di un JM.
> sullo United alzo le mani, ci starebbe che un giocatore lo considerasse seriamente.



Lo United ha già preso Depay e Gaitan, ha altri obiettivi, la squadra a questo punto è l'Arsenal, forse gli dà un ingaggio superiore, ma il club non l'ha pagata la clausola


----------



## koti (11 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> a questo punto il vero rivale potrebbe essere il Manchester United, che ha proprio bisogno di un JM.
> sullo United alzo le mani, ci starebbe che un giocatore lo considerasse seriamente.


Lo United è su Higuain.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

non prendere martinez sarebbe la 3a figura di melma fatta in 2 mesi.


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Avete mai sentito Galliani dire che è tutto semplice? Per me sono sue tattiche insieme logicamente ai procuratori che tentano di strappare ingaggi migliori


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non ci resta che attendere.



Eh già...
Anche se temo che sia cominciato il prevedibile gioco al rialzo sul cartellino e forse anche sull'ingaggio.
Del resto sanno che i soldi li abbiamo...
Speriamo di prenderlo...troppo importante.


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Lo United è su Higuain.



Ieri in Inghilterra parlavano del ManUtd su Mandzukic. Perfetto giocatore per l'idea di calcio di Van Gaal.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Avete mai sentito Galliani dire che è tutto semplice? Per me sono sue tattiche insieme logicamente ai procuratori che tentano di strappare ingaggi migliori



è come Cesare nel De Bello Gallico, più pompi gli avversari/le difficoltà, maggiori saranno gli onori anche per te se le cose andranno bene!


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> è come Cesare nel De Bello Gallico, più pompi gli avversari/le difficoltà, maggiori saranno gli onori anche per te se le cose andranno bene!



Esattamente. È fatto così. Tornare senza JM sarebbe una cosa disastrosa anche per lui


----------



## malos (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. È fatto così. Tornare senza JM sarebbe una cosa disastrosa anche per lui



Vabbè tanto abbiamo capito che questo rimane ancorato alla poltrona a prescindere, figuracce o no.

Ma domanda innocente e forse ingenua ma mi chiedo la Doyen cosa serve se dobbiamo far fatica anche con un suo giocatore?


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. È fatto così. Tornare senza JM sarebbe una cosa disastrosa anche per lui



Ha già prenotato il weekend in Costa Azzurra, inutile spostarsi dunque al Forte. E rimanere per rimanere a Oporto, che fai? Compri Jackson Martinez...


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

Se salta, Galliani deve andarsi a nascondere.E non mi interessano le altre offerte da parte di top club.Se non hai la certezza di prendere il giocatore non fai blitz ad Oporto,le foto sull'aereo privato e altre pagliacciate.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Eh già...
> Anche se temo che sia cominciato il prevedibile gioco al rialzo sul cartellino e forse anche sull'ingaggio.



Forse intendevi il contrario.

Sicuramente no sul cartellino, sicuramente si sull' ingaggio


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> teatrino che puntualmente ci sarà dopo aver sventolato al mondo intero "abbiamo i soldi e possiamo prenderlo" per poi dire "gli altri offrono piu di noi"... mandare in giro galliani a prendere i giocatori è un fallimento in partenza



Superquotonissimo.
La Juve sta acquistando Mandzukic. Qualcuno conosce l'offerta presentata? Tutto tace.
Sono sicuro che hanno già in mano l'accordo con il giocatore, come fatto con Dybala e Khedira.
Noi invece compriamo la pelle dell'orso senza che questo sia d'accordo.
In più il Milan quando tratta un giocatore sbandiera tutto ai quattro venti.
E poi ci chiediamo perchè i Bilanci fanno acqua: ce la andiamo a cercare.


Galliani...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se salta, Galliani deve andarsi a nascondere.E non mi interessano le altre offerte da parte di top club.Se non hai la certezza di prendere il giocatore non fai blitz ad Oporto,le foto sull'aereo privato e altre pagliacciate.



Stra quoto. Sarebbe la seconda figuraccia dopo quella con Ancelotti


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

*Paolo Bargiggia: "Il giocatore si è presso 24-48 ore di tempo per decidere. Quanto al top club in concorrenza col Milan, penso che si tratti dell'Arsenal. Gli inglesi più del Valencia."*


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Paolo Bargiggia: "Il giocatore si è presso 24-48 ore di tempo per decidere. Quanto al top club in concorrenza col Milan, penso che si tratti dell'Arsenal. Gli inglesi più del Valencia."*


Il procuratore cerca solo di avere un contratto migliore per il suo assistito


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*





robs91 ha scritto:


> Se salta, Galliani deve andarsi a nascondere.E non mi interessano le altre offerte da parte di top club.Se non hai la certezza di prendere il giocatore non fai blitz ad Oporto,le foto sull'aereo privato e altre pagliacciate.



Concordo.
Comunque rimango fiducioso....


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Il procuratore cerca solo di avere un contratto migliore per il suo assistito


Sono convinto pure io, nessun sano di mente preferisce l'arsenal o il valencia, a meno che il Milan non abbia nessun progetto serio.


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2015)

Mi ha stancato. Che andasse all'arsenal. Basta con queste manfrine


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

La penso anche io così e se non fosse così, vada pure nel top club Valencia o Arsenal ce ne faremmo una ragione...


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Stra quoto. Sarebbe la seconda figuraccia dopo quella con Ancelotti



facciamo la 3a.....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse intendevi il contrario.
> 
> Sicuramente no sul cartellino, sicuramente si sull' ingaggio



Si ho sbagliato a scrivere. Sicuro sull'ingaggio, e se poi parte una piccola asta (vera o inventata che sia) potrebbe accadere per il cartellino.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



Siamo tutti d'accordo: strategia sbagliata. Come detto, andava preso prima Ibra. Il Milan attualmente è un grande club decaduto che si sta ricostruendo, dunque puntare direttamente ad acquistare per primo un giocatore così ricercato come Jackson è stato un azzardo clamoroso. L'altro club sarà per forza l'Arsenal. Speriamo vada bene, ma in caso contrario Galliani farà una pessima figura. E stavolta non avrebbe scusanti, perché l'avrebbe fatta con i soldi in mano. Stiamo rischiando tantissimo, ma se centriamo questo primo obiettivo, gli altri saranno una passeggiata di salute.


----------



## Tobi (11 Giugno 2015)

Dubito che non ci sia l'accordo con il giocatore. Semplicemente il prcuratore cerca di far ottenere il piu possibile come è normale che sia


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Siamo tutti d'accordo: strategia sbagliata. Come detto, andava preso prima Ibra. Il Milan attualmente è un grande club decaduto che si sta ricostruendo, dunque puntare direttamente ad acquistare per primo un giocatore così ricercato come Jackson è stato un azzardo clamoroso. L'altro club sarà per forza l'Arsenal. Speriamo vada bene, ma in caso contrario Galliani farà una pessima figura. E stavolta non avrebbe scusanti, perché l'avrebbe fatta con i soldi in mano. Stiamo rischiando tantissimo, ma se centriamo questo primo obiettivo, gli altri saranno una passeggiata di salute.



Diciamo che l'effetto collaterale di ibra come primo colpo é che potrebbe aumentarti il tetto ingaggi...se a ibra lo fai di 9 per dire a quello che lo avresti fatto a 3.5 magari ti spinge per i 5...
Non credo che abbiano sbagliato in questo...nelle foto invece si,bisogna stare zitti!!
Poi credo che le rassicurazioni al giocatore le abbiano fatte su un eventuale ibra e sulla programmazione...più che arsenal io ho sempre sentito valecia e fino ad adesso nessuno se l era più di tanto considerato nonostante sia capo cannoniere da anni in Portogallo...29 anni...mah...per me ci siamo noi e il valencia gli ha offerto di più...vediamo ..


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Siamo tutti d'accordo: strategia sbagliata. Come detto, andava preso prima Ibra. Il Milan attualmente è un grande club decaduto che si sta ricostruendo, dunque puntare direttamente ad acquistare per primo un giocatore così ricercato come Jackson è stato un azzardo clamoroso. L'altro club sarà per forza l'Arsenal. Speriamo vada bene, ma in caso contrario Galliani farà una pessima figura. E stavolta non avrebbe scusanti, perché l'avrebbe fatta con i soldi in mano. Stiamo rischiando tantissimo, ma se centriamo questo primo obiettivo, gli altri saranno una passeggiata di salute.



per te alla fine verrà J. Martinez? o sceglierà l'Arsenal?


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi io la vivo con molta serenità, se preferisce un mezzo club come l'arsenal si accomodi. Noi non siamo la ruota di scorta, specialmente se adesso abbiamo il grano. Di attaccanti ce ne sono da prendere alle stesse cifre


----------



## ildemone85 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Siamo tutti d'accordo: strategia sbagliata. Come detto, andava preso prima Ibra. Il Milan attualmente è un grande club decaduto che si sta ricostruendo, dunque puntare direttamente ad acquistare per primo un giocatore così ricercato come Jackson è stato un azzardo clamoroso. L'altro club sarà per forza l'Arsenal. Speriamo vada bene, ma in caso contrario Galliani farà una pessima figura. E stavolta non avrebbe scusanti, perché l'avrebbe fatta con i soldi in mano. Stiamo rischiando tantissimo, ma se centriamo questo primo obiettivo, gli altri saranno una passeggiata di salute.



situazione in altissimo mare, cmq qualcuno mi deve fare i nomi di questi fantomatici attaccanti prendibili, perchè qui in vendita c'è solo ciruzzo bidone immobile


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> per te alla fine verrà J. Martinez? o sceglierà l'Arsenal?



A questo punto avrebbe già dovuto dire di si, quindi non mi sbilancio. 



de sica ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io la vivo con molta serenità, se preferisce un mezzo club come l'arsenal si accomodi. Noi non siamo la ruota di scorta, specialmente se adesso abbiamo il grano. Di attaccanti ce ne sono da prendere alle stesse cifre



Insomma, io del livello di Jackson ed a quel prezzo, sul mercato, non ne vedo nessuno. Higuain costa di più, Cavani idem, Lukaku è inferiore, Mandzukic idem. Dzeko lo cedono? Non credo. Falcao viene da stagioni pessime e non ci spenderei quella cifra. Chi ci rimane? (Ibra lo considero qualcosa a parte).


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

Su Milan Channel c'è Suma che mette già le mani avanti:"c'è una super offerta di un club che fattura il doppio noi""speriamo venga da noi altrimenti andremo su un altro giocatore importante"
Il bello è che ieri diceva:"Ho la sensazione che accadrà qualcosa di bello... Non so se oggi, domani o dopo domani" "Dopo la ricognizione c'è il blitz" ecc....


----------



## bmb (11 Giugno 2015)

Non ci vedo nulla di strano nel comportamento di Galliani. E' andato giù e si è accordato per il pagamento della clausola senza sconti, ha fatto un'offerta al limite del possibile (3,5 milioni sono anche troppi per uno che viene dai campionati di topolino e paperinik). Se non accetta, se preferisce i soldi come tutti quelli che gli assomigliano (senza usare altri termini per evitare isterismi e razzismi vari), faccia pure. E ciao.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Su Milan Channel c'è Suma che mette già le mani avanti:"c'è una super offerta di un club che fattura il doppio noi""speriamo venga da noi altrimenti andremo su un altro giocatore importante"
> Il bello è che ieri diceva:"Ho la sensazione che accadrà qualcosa di bello... Non so se oggi, domani o dopo domani" "Dopo la ricognizione c'è il blitz" ecc....



Ma dai ancora ascoltate Suma? Quello è fuori dal mondo


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A questo punto avrebbe già dovuto dire di si, quindi non mi sbilancio.
> 
> 
> 
> Insomma, io del livello di Jackson ed a quel prezzo, sul mercato, non ne vedo nessuno. Higuain costa di più, Cavani idem, Lukaku è inferiore, Mandzukic idem. Dzeko lo cedono? Non credo. Falcao viene da stagioni pessime e non ci spenderei quella cifra. Chi ci rimane? (Ibra lo considero qualcosa a parte).



Io su higuain un pensiero ce lo farei invece, e sarebbero solo 5 milioni in più. Tu vuoi ripregare un giocatore che non vuole venire? Io no di certo


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A questo punto avrebbe già dovuto dire di si, quindi non mi sbilancio.
> 
> 
> 
> Insomma, io del livello di Jackson ed a quel prezzo, sul mercato, non ne vedo nessuno. Higuain costa di più, Cavani idem, Lukaku è inferiore, Mandzukic idem. Dzeko lo cedono? Non credo. Falcao viene da stagioni pessime e non ci spenderei quella cifra. Chi ci rimane? (Ibra lo considero qualcosa a parte).



Sono d'accordo. Per goal segnati/presenze e livello di esperienza internazionale non trovo nessuno libero di pari livello. Sarebbe un brutto colpo oltre una figuraccia...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di strano nel comportamento di Galliani. E' andato giù e si è accordato per il pagamento della clausola senza sconti, ha fatto un'offerta al limite del possibile (3,5 milioni sono anche troppi per uno che viene dai campionati di topolino e paperinik). Se non accetta, se preferisce i soldi come tutti quelli che gli assomigliano (senza usare altri termini per evitare isterismi e razzismi vari), faccia pure. E ciao.



. ciao


----------



## malos (11 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Su Milan Channel c'è Suma che mette già le mani avanti:"*c'è una super offerta di un club che fattura il doppio noi"*"speriamo venga da noi altrimenti andremo su un altro giocatore importante"
> Il bello è che ieri diceva:"Ho la sensazione che accadrà qualcosa di bello... Non so se oggi, domani o dopo domani" "Dopo la ricognizione c'è il blitz" ecc....



Ma cosa c'entra questo adesso. Se paghiamo la clausola senza fiatare questi discorsi sono ridicoli. Poi ste cose non le diceva quando si pagavano ingaggi assurdi per i pipponi vari in rosa. Senza ritegno proprio.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si ho sbagliato a scrivere. Sicuro sull'ingaggio, e se poi parte una piccola asta (vera o inventata che sia) potrebbe accadere per il cartellino.



Per fortuna almeno sul cartellino non si puo scatenare NESSUNA asta, in quanto c'è una clausola rescissoria.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



Strana come situazione. La maggior parte dei dirigenti, anche se non si potrebbe, prima trova l'accordo col giocatore e poi pensa a quello col club. Secondo me è così anche in questo caso, i veri problemi sono più col Porto che col giocatore. Anche la storia del misterioso club che ci fa concorrenza è curiosa, possibile che nessun giornalista abbia ancora capito se si tratta dell'Arsenal, del Valencia, del Chelsea ecc ?


----------



## koti (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Insomma, io del livello di Jackson ed a quel prezzo, sul mercato, non ne vedo nessuno. Higuain costa di più, Cavani idem, Lukaku è inferiore, Mandzukic idem. Dzeko lo cedono? Non credo. Falcao viene da stagioni pessime e non ci spenderei quella cifra. Chi ci rimane? (Ibra lo considero qualcosa a parte).


Ci sarebbe anche Bacca, ma per me anche lui è inferiore a Martinez.


----------



## Snake (11 Giugno 2015)

ci sarebbe Bacca del Siviglia che io non prenderei dato che diffido dagli attaccanti della liga esplosi a 28 anni ma non ci stanno grosse alternative.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Su Milan Channel c'è Suma che mette già le mani avanti:"c'è una super offerta di un club che fattura il doppio noi""speriamo venga da noi altrimenti andremo su un altro giocatore importante"
> Il bello è che ieri diceva:"Ho la sensazione che accadrà qualcosa di bello... Non so se oggi, domani o dopo domani" "Dopo la ricognizione c'è il blitz" ecc....





malos ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra questo adesso. Se paghiamo la clausola senza fiatare questi discorsi sono ridicoli. Poi ste cose non le diceva quando si pagavano ingaggi assurdi per i pipponi vari in rosa. Senza ritegno proprio.



Se l' offerta c'è (e qui inizio a preoccuparmi)

Va sicuramente dall' altra parte. Ma penso sia tutto un bluff


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Su Milan Channel c'è Suma che mette già le mani avanti:"c'è una super offerta di un club che fattura il doppio noi""speriamo venga da noi altrimenti andremo su un altro giocatore importante"
> Il bello è che ieri diceva:"Ho la sensazione che accadrà qualcosa di bello... Non so se oggi, domani o dopo domani" "Dopo la ricognizione c'è il blitz" ecc....



E' il manchester.

Boh non ci resta che aspettare, fino a stamattina ero fiducioso ma più tempo passa e peggio è.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Riportate le notizie con tutte le informazioni per favore
> 
> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea. *



Trattativa gestita malissimo.A partire dalla foto in aereo. Tra l'altro tutti sapevamo che il porto avrebbe preteso la clausola, quando vai ad Oporto devi già avere l'accordo con il giocatore. Impariamo dalla Juve su queste cose. Sono allibito come un dirigente dell'esperienza di Galliani faccia ste figuracce...


----------



## malos (11 Giugno 2015)

Niente, non si riesce a fare una trattativa come tutti i club, importanti o meno, a fari spenti. E poi si lamentano della mediaticità di Bee.
Sbagliare così clamorosamente strategia sarebbe in una qualunque società da licenziamento immediato. E parlo così anche se dovessero prenderlo. Non sbandieri ai quattro venti ogni cambio di aereo e i soldi che vuoi spendere senza ancora il consenso del giocatore. E' dilettantesco.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' il manchester.
> 
> Boh non ci resta che aspettare, fino a stamattina ero fiducioso ma più tempo passa e peggio è.



Se è il Manchester la vedo molto piu che grigia.

Si liberano di Van Persie e Falcao, andrebbe a fare il titolare.

Mah..vediamo. 

Ero fiducioso fino a un ora fa...ma ora.. meno. Vedremo


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sono convinto pure io, nessun sano di mente preferisce l'arsenal o il valencia, a meno che il Milan non abbia nessun progetto serio.



se gli offrono più soldi, andrebbero pure in kazakistan sti mercenari. 

boh, veda lui, a me interessa più che arrivi ibra, se lui preferisce quei pagliacci dell'arsenal solo perchè sono in europa, ciao, tanti saluti.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se è il Manchester la vedo molto piu che grigia.
> 
> Si liberano di Van Persie e Falcao, andrebbe a fare il titolare.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo la penso come te. Tra l'altro qualunque sia la squadra, perchè dovrebbe venire da noi se gli offrono un contratto migliore con un top club inglese che fa da subito la Champions?

Ora come ora siamo solamente una grande decaduta con ottimi progetti (sulla carta).

La nostra società che inizia a mettere le mani avanti mi da cattivi presagi. Spero che questa storia sia solamente per tirare il prezzo sull'ingaggio, altrimenti la vedo male.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se l' offerta c'è (e qui inizio a preoccuparmi)
> 
> Va sicuramente dall' altra parte. Ma penso sia tutto un bluff


Se questa offerta di top club non e un bluff la vedo difficile anch'io... Galliani in ogni caso non andrebbe oltre i 4mln annui di contratto.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la penso come te. Tra l'altro qualunque sia la squadra, perchè dovrebbe venire da noi se gli offrono un contratto migliore con un top club inglese che fa da subito la Champions?
> 
> Ora come ora siamo solamente una grande decaduta con ottimi progetti (sulla carta).
> 
> La nostra società che inizia a mettere le mani avanti mi da cattivi presagi. Spero che questa storia sia solamente per tirare il prezzo sull'ingaggio, altrimenti la vedo male.



se salta lui mi fionderei senza tanti dubbi su falcao. 

è un doyen, viene da annate difficili ma in A secondo me può ancora essere devastante. 
non c'è tempo da perdere, non vorrei che sto JM ci tenesse in ballo per settimane prima di decidersi.


----------



## TheZio (11 Giugno 2015)

Con calma.. Oggi rischia di saltare, domani si chiude...
Vediamo se ci azzecco! 
Di solito in altre trattative succede sempre così! È il solito tira e molla dei procuratori/venditori...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Strana come situazione. La maggior parte dei dirigenti, anche se non si potrebbe, prima trova l'accordo col giocatore e poi pensa a quello col club. Secondo me è così anche in questo caso, i veri problemi sono più col Porto che col giocatore. Anche la storia del misterioso club che ci fa concorrenza è curiosa, possibile che nessun giornalista abbia ancora capito se si tratta dell'Arsenal, del Valencia, del Chelsea ecc ?



Certo che nessuno lo capisce. 
_Gli altri _non vanno in giro col megafono e fanno le foto con il fumetto "stiamo arrivando e siamo pieni di soldi da buttare". 
_Gli altri _lavorano sotto traccia, aspettano che il condom faccia l'offerta e la pubblichi con opportuno clamore per poi farsi avanti migliorandola.
Siamo solo noi i gonzi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Con il Porto non ci sono problemi visti gli ottimi rapporti, il Presidente del Porto è stato chiaro con tutte le pretendenti: se lo volete dovete pagare subito la clausola, ora tocca al giocatore anche perchè sul tavolo c'è un altro club europeo che sembra aver offerto di più al giocatore.*



*Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Giugno 2015)

> *Di Marzio: nessun problema col Porto, il Milan pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria. E il giocatore è ben disposto verso i rossoneri ma non ha dato ancora l'OK. Il problema è che c'è un'offerta altissima di un altro top club, che non è ancora emerso. Potrebbe essere il Valencia o l'Arsenal, ma non solo. Probabilmente ci sono altre squadre di Premier, come il Chelsea.*



Mah... ieri davano l'affare per concluso, probabilmente volevano che si sapesse che stava per andare al Milan per provare a scatenare un'asta dell'ultimo minuto. 

Detto ciò, lo lasciamo al Chelsea in cambio di Fabregas


----------



## kakaoo1981 (11 Giugno 2015)

.
[MENTION=2013]kakaoo1981[/MENTION] niente copia incolla da altri siti. C'è il ban.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se salta lui mi fionderei senza tanti dubbi su falcao.
> 
> è un doyen, viene da annate difficili ma in A secondo me può ancora essere devastante.
> non c'è tempo da perdere, non vorrei che sto JM ci tenesse in ballo per settimane prima di decidersi.



Essere un Doyen non è un titolo di merito in sè e comincio a pensare che possa essere anche un intralcio nelle trattative.
Viene da annate difficili, ma credo dipenda da lui: la botte dà il vino che ha...
Secondo me è una mezza figura, un Gilardino.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



up


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *


A me sembra un bel segnale a nostro favore.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



Viene, viene. Non vi preoccupate.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



L'ultima frase è molto ambigua


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



Certo che queste dichiarazioni sono di altra prospettiva di quelle che aveva rilasciato precedentemente. Da qua sembra che la priorità sarebbe il Milan


----------



## kakaoo1981 (11 Giugno 2015)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> .
> [MENTION=2013]kakaoo1981[/MENTION] niente copia incolla da altri siti. C'è il ban.


volevo mettere un intervista dell agente di JM ma nn so come si fa...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

ma questo parla ogni 10 minuti???...ma sopratutto Galliani....se l'accordo col Porto è fatto....in questo momento...dov'è???che fa???...tornato in piscina come ai vecchi tempi???


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



Io la leggo che al Porto non interessa chi lo compra, basta che paga la clausola. Stanno aspettando il maggior numero di offerte per generare un'asta per lo stipendio, probabilmente chi offre di più avrà il giocatore. Per questo aspetteranno qualche giorno, stanno informando tutti i club che è in vendita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *






Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Paolo Bargiggia: "Il giocatore si è presso 24-48 ore di tempo per decidere. Quanto al top club in concorrenza col Milan, penso che si tratti dell'Arsenal. Gli inglesi più del Valencia."*



Io aspetterei ancora un giorno dopo di che virerei su Bacca che costa pure meno.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



Anche secondo me sono un pò ambigue, forse se fosse stato contattato da una redazione straniera avrebbe detto diversamente credo.


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



Da notare la conferma di Ibra


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Da notare la conferma di Ibra



E' una supposizione, lui di Ibra non sa neanche dove abita.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



Sono superconvinto che nessuno sappia niente degli ultimi avvenimenti, nemmeno Di Marzio. Certamente non Suma.
Per me si chiude. Se invece non si dovesse chiudere, sarebbero c. amarissimi.


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Io la leggo che al Porto non interessa chi lo compra, basta che paga la clausola. Stanno aspettando il maggior numero di offerte per generare un'asta per lo stipendio, probabilmente chi offre di più avrà il giocatore. Per questo aspetteranno qualche giorno, stanno informando tutti i club che è in vendita.



Beh che fosse in vendita si sapeva già da tempo.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sono superconvinto che nessuno sappia niente degli ultimi avvenimenti, nemmeno Di Marzio. *Certamente non Suma*.
> Per me si chiude. Se invece non si dovesse chiudere, sarebbero c. amarissimi.



Su questo non ci piove


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



A me sembra chiaro che stanno temporeggiando in attesa di offerte contrattuali migliori.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *





Butcher ha scritto:


> A me sembra chiaro che stanno temporeggiando in attesa di offerte contrattuali migliori.



Ma tra l'altro vorrei sapere chi è il procuratore di Martinez. Veramente un genio del male. Ma che contratto crede di scroccare? 5 milioni annui? Se volevano un ingaggio più alto dei 3 milioni annui, evitavano di rinnovare 1-2 anni fa col Porto a cifre ridicole e una clausola di rescissione di 35 milioni.
Non rinnovava, andava in Spagna con un contratto da 2 netti, faceva i suoi 20-30 gol, poi passava ad una big anche a 5 netti. Di certo non può passare da 1 milione annuo a 5 anni.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A me sembra chiaro che stanno temporeggiando in attesa di offerte contrattuali migliori.



E' proprio così.


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Siamo tutti d'accordo: strategia sbagliata. Come detto, andava preso prima Ibra. Il Milan attualmente è un grande club decaduto che si sta ricostruendo, dunque puntare direttamente ad acquistare per primo un giocatore così ricercato come Jackson è stato un azzardo clamoroso. L'altro club sarà per forza l'Arsenal. Speriamo vada bene, ma in caso contrario Galliani farà una pessima figura. E stavolta non avrebbe scusanti, perché l'avrebbe fatta con i soldi in mano. Stiamo rischiando tantissimo, ma se centriamo questo primo obiettivo, gli altri saranno una passeggiata di salute.


ma x ibra e' solo una questione di tempo(speriamo)
jm e altri se aspetti te li soffiano
date colpe che non ci sono , vendi x 470m e abbisogni top players , ovvio che ti fanno penare


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Certo che nessuno lo capisce.
> _Gli altri _non vanno in giro col megafono e fanno le foto con il fumetto "stiamo arrivando e siamo pieni di soldi da buttare".
> _Gli altri _lavorano sotto traccia, aspettano che il condom faccia l'offerta e la pubblichi con opportuno clamore per poi farsi avanti migliorandola.
> Siamo solo noi i gonzi...



Nel bene o nel male questi "teatrini" ci hanno portato a valere 1 MILIARDO nonostante tutto.

Sai come si dice, bene o male l' importante è che se ne parli.


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io la vivo con molta serenità, se preferisce un mezzo club come l'arsenal si accomodi. Noi non siamo la ruota di scorta, specialmente se adesso abbiamo il grano. Di attaccanti ce ne sono da prendere alle stesse cifre


douglas costa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Giugno 2015)

A me infastidisce il fatto che tutte le nostre trattative debbano essere mediatiche e sventolate a tutto il mondo. Non si conducono così le trattative, specialmente ora che i giocatori hanno costi esorbitanti.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



Io trovo strani alcuni particolari della vicenda. Le continue interviste di questo procuratore solamente con i giornalisti italiani. Secondo, perchè non vuole fare il nome della società che ha offerto un contratto al suo assistito? Del Milan ha ben parlato e chiarito che c'è un'offerta come tutti sappiamo. Perchè tenere nascosto questo fantomatico top club? Se è l'Arsenal cosa ci sarebbe di male a dirlo?

A me sinceramente puzza sempre di più di un bluff per contrattare uno stipendio più elevato, o per attirare l'attenzione di altri club che probabilmente non hanno ancora fatto offerte.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *


Non capisco perchè tira fuori il nome del Milan ma non dice nulla sulle altre possibili squadre che vogliono prendere sto Martinez.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Io la leggo che al Porto non interessa chi lo compra, basta che paga la clausola. Stanno aspettando il maggior numero di offerte per generare un'asta per lo stipendio, probabilmente chi offre di più avrà il giocatore. Per questo aspetteranno qualche giorno, stanno informando tutti i club che è in vendita.



Scommettiamo che il nostro AD farà la prima offerta al rialzo?
Ovviamente comunicandola ai quattro venti, con foto sorridenti e grande sicumera.
In perfetto stile Gallianesco, mettendosi a 90°.


----------



## siioca (11 Giugno 2015)

Da noi si parla di Arsenal e Valencia ma sia in Inghilterra e ne in Spagna si parla di questa trattativa, come ho detto prima è tutta tattica del procuratore che aspetta l inserimento di qualche altro club per far partire un asta sullo stipendio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



Dice che non è un problema di soldi, e accenna al fatto dell'essere capocannoniere e di Ibra,
se non mente spudoratamente mi pare che vogliano garanzie tecniche sul fatto che sia al centro del progetto, forse ha paura di diventare il portaborse di Ibra, evento non improbabile conoscendo lo svedese


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè tira fuori il nome del Milan ma non dice nulla sulle altre possibili squadre che vogliono prendere sto Martinez.


Perché sia arsenal che valencia si sono tirate indietro e lui vuole uno stipendio maggiore, al massimo chiederà a qualche squadra di fare quello che facemmo noi con iturbe l'anno scorso, però in questo caso non per il cartellino


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nel bene o nel male questi "teatrini" ci hanno portato a valere 1 MILIARDO nonostante tutto.
> 
> Sai come si dice, bene o male l' importante è che se ne parli.



E io che pensavo contassero 20 anni di dominio mondiale e 7 Coppe dei Campioni.
Sono rimasto indietro: evidentemente vale più il fumo dell'arrosto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Io trovo strani alcuni particolari della vicenda. Le continue interviste di questo procuratore solamente con i giornalisti italiani. Secondo, perchè non vuole fare il nome della società che ha offerto un contratto al suo assistito? Del Milan ha ben parlato e chiarito che c'è un'offerta come tutti sappiamo. Perchè tenere nascosto questo fantomatico top club? Se è l'Arsenal cosa ci sarebbe di male a dirlo?
> 
> A me sinceramente puzza sempre di più di un bluff per contrattare uno stipendio più elevato, o per attirare l'attenzione di altri club che probabilmente non hanno ancora fatto offerte.




Massi infatti....anche perché dato che é ancora li a 29 anni a parte noi non se l è filato nessuno ....tutti oggi ,tutti adesso,,,

[MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] Non cercate di evitare la censura con questi mezzucci. Please!


----------



## Basileuon (11 Giugno 2015)

La parte su Ibra conferma che arriverà anche lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



Arriva dai


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Da noi si parla di Arsenal e Valencia ma sia in Inghilterra e ne in Spagna si parla di questa trattativa, come ho detto prima è tutta tattica del procuratore che aspetta l inserimento di qualche altro club per far partire un asta sullo stipendio.



Qui la traduzione di un giornale inglese odierno:

" Martinez è stato fortemente collegato con l'Arsenal e il Liverpool in questi giorni, anche se il Milan e Valencia hnno entrambi detto di essere interessati al colombiano.
Arsene Wenger - la cui ammirazione per Martinez è ben documentata - dovrà vendere Lukas Podolski, Joel Campbell e Yaya Sanogo per finanziare una mossa per l'asso del Porto.
Ma Wenger dovrà muoversi velocemente per vendere il trio, sempre che il rappresentante Luiz Henrique Pompeo di Jackon sia credibile"
Non è che proprio non se ne parli...
Galliani, secondo me, dovrebbe attivare i suoi informatori, se li avesse, per verificare queste notizie.
Ma tra Giannino e giri in aereo è troppo impegnato...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> E io che pensavo contassero 20 anni di dominio mondiale e 7 Coppe dei Campioni.
> Sono rimasto indietro: evidentemente vale più il fumo dell'arrosto.



Certo, contano anche quelli chiaramente.

Ma il Milan mediaticamente è sempre stato molto esposto, questo è.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

Premetto che martinez lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi, perché è un attaccante spaventoso, e in serie A farebbe la differenza. A questo punto se leggete sul web l'intervista per intero, e non solo quello qui riportato, capirete che sta aspettando un'altra squadra che magari gli offre un ingaggio superiore e la possibilità di giocare in champions. E' evidente che siamo la seconda scelta. Mi spiace ma io fossi in galliani ringrazierei e saluterei, risparmiamo questi 35 mln più ingaggio per un big a centrocampo cavolo. Prendano sia kondobgia che verrati o gundogan. Ibra per quest'anno può giocare tranquillamente senza un altro big affianco, in fondo la juve vinse uno scudo con matri vucinic.. buttare soldi per un altro attaccante non ha senso, e soprattutto per uno che ha poca voglia di venire al milan. Rafforziamo difesa e centrocampo, all'attacco penseremo l'anno prossimo, quando saremo tornati sui grandi palcoscenici. Se proprio vogliono prendere un attaccante prendano mitrovic. In serie A in genere vince chi ha la miglior difesa, non l'attacco, e avendo ibra cmq è una garanzia.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

A me queste dichiarazioni sembrano quelle di qualcuno che aspetta di meglio... Secondo me non arriva e basta e se virne lo fa "controvoglia" quindi a sto punto che se ne stia pure li


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Premetto che martinez lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi, perché è un attaccante spaventoso, e in serie A farebbe la differenza. A questo punto se leggete sul web l'intervista per intero, e non solo quello qui riportato, capirete che sta aspettando un'altra squadra che magari gli offre un ingaggio superiore e la possibilità di giocare in champions. E' evidente che siamo la seconda scelta. Mi spiace ma io fossi in galliani ringrazierei e saluterei, risparmiamo questi 35 mln più ingaggio per un big a centrocampo cavolo. Prendano sia kondobgia che verrati o gundogan. Ibra per quest'anno può giocare tranquillamente senza un altro big affianco, in fondo la juve vinse uno scudo con matri vucinic.. buttare soldi per un altro attaccante non ha senso, e soprattutto per uno che ha poca voglia di venire al milan. Rafforziamo difesa e centrocampo, all'attacco penseremo l'anno prossimo, quando saremo tornati sui grandi palcoscenici. Se proprio vogliono prendere un attaccante prendano mitrovic. In serie A in genere vince chi ha la miglior difesa, non l'attacco, e avendo ibra cmq è una garanzia.


concordo al 100%...mi piace molto Martinez ma o sei convinto o no....abbiamo i soldi quindi andare da un'altra parte e ringraziare


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Premetto che martinez lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi, perché è un attaccante spaventoso, e in serie A farebbe la differenza. A questo punto se leggete sul web l'intervista per intero, e non solo quello qui riportato, capirete che sta aspettando un'altra squadra che magari gli offre un ingaggio superiore e la possibilità di giocare in champions. E' evidente che siamo la seconda scelta. Mi spiace ma io fossi in galliani ringrazierei e saluterei, risparmiamo questi 35 mln più ingaggio per un big a centrocampo cavolo. Prendano sia kondobgia che verrati o gundogan. Ibra per quest'anno può giocare tranquillamente senza un altro big affianco, in fondo la juve vinse uno scudo con matri vucinic.. buttare soldi per un altro attaccante non ha senso, e soprattutto per uno che ha poca voglia di venire al milan. Rafforziamo difesa e centrocampo, all'attacco penseremo l'anno prossimo, quando saremo tornati sui grandi palcoscenici. Se proprio vogliono prendere un attaccante prendano mitrovic. In serie A in genere vince chi ha la miglior difesa, non l'attacco, e avendo ibra cmq è una garanzia.



Allora non la penso solo io così...


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Vabbè, in parole povere sta saltando tutto, come previsto... Ora attendo che ci rifiuti pure kondogbia e possiamo pure far calare il sipario pure sulla prossima stagione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



Se accetta vuol dire che è convinto, poche chiacchiere e soprattutto poca dietrologia. E' l'ultimo contratto importante della sua carriera e fa benissimo a pensarci bene prima di dire si alla prima proposta che gli arriva.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Vabbè, in parole povere sta saltando tutto, come previsto... Ora attendo che ci rifiuti pure kondogbia e possiamo pure far calare il sipario pure sulla prossima stagione



Spero che in casa tu non abbia corde...


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Qui la traduzione di un giornale inglese odierno:
> 
> " Martinez è stato fortemente collegato con l'Arsenal e il Liverpool in questi giorni, anche se il Milan e Valencia hnno entrambi detto di essere interessati al colombiano.
> Arsene Wenger - la cui ammirazione per Martinez è ben documentata - dovrà vendere Lukas Podolski, Joel Campbell e Yaya Sanogo per finanziare una mossa per l'asso del Porto.
> ...



Il tempo che vendono quei 3 bidoni finisce il calciomercato, qui ci vuole una risposta da parte del giocatore entro domani, senza farsi influenzare al procuratore che mi pare un poco di buono. Altrimenti adios


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Premetto che martinez lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi, perché è un attaccante spaventoso, e in serie A farebbe la differenza. A questo punto se leggete sul web l'intervista per intero, e non solo quello qui riportato, capirete che sta aspettando un'altra squadra che magari gli offre un ingaggio superiore e la possibilità di giocare in champions. E' evidente che siamo la seconda scelta. Mi spiace ma io fossi in galliani ringrazierei e saluterei, risparmiamo questi 35 mln più ingaggio per un big a centrocampo cavolo. Prendano sia kondobgia che verrati o gundogan. Ibra per quest'anno può giocare tranquillamente senza un altro big affianco, in fondo la juve vinse uno scudo con matri vucinic.. buttare soldi per un altro attaccante non ha senso, e soprattutto per uno che ha poca voglia di venire al milan. Rafforziamo difesa e centrocampo, all'attacco penseremo l'anno prossimo, quando saremo tornati sui grandi palcoscenici. Se proprio vogliono prendere un attaccante prendano mitrovic. In serie A in genere vince chi ha la miglior difesa, non l'attacco, e avendo ibra cmq è una garanzia.



Tutto bello ma non capisco una cosa, Martinez vuole giustamente giocare la champions mentre Verratti e Gundogan verrebbero di corsa al Milan ?

C'è qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se accetta vuol dire che è convinto, poche chiacchiere e soprattutto poca dietrologia. E' l'ultimo contratto importante della sua carriera e fa benissimo a pensarci bene prima di dire si alla prima proposta che gli arriva.



se accetta però può voler dire che nessuno paga 35 mln cash al porto in questo momento per lui. Per me le parole del procuratore sono chiare...sta aspettando che si faccia vivo qualcuno, se voleva il milan era già tutto fatto, dato che l'accordo col porto c'è già.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *








wfiesso ha scritto:


> Vabbè, in parole povere sta saltando tutto, come previsto... Ora attendo che ci rifiuti pure kondogbia e possiamo pure far calare il sipario pure sulla prossima stagione


*
Si però il concetto è chiaro. Non ripetiamo le stesse frasi 3000 volta, che mandate in caciara ogni topics col vostro pessimismo cronico. Chi va un'altra OT verrà richiamato e poi spedito in freezer. Ora basta!*


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tutto bello ma non capisco una cosa, Martinez vuole giustamente giocare la champions mentre Verratti e Gundogan verrebbero di corsa al Milan ?
> 
> C'è qualcosa che non quadra.



non ho mica detto che verrebbero di corsa, trovami il punto in cui lo affermo.
Ho solo detto di risparmiare questi soldi e provare a prendere un regista per il centrocampo che ci serve come il pane. Poi se accettano o meno non ci è dato saperlo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Giugno 2015)

Non ci posso credere, e non lo farò finché non sarà ufficiale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se accetta però può voler dire che nessuno paga 35 mln cash al porto in questo momento per lui. Per me le parole del procuratore sono chiare...sta aspettando che si faccia vivo qualcuno, se voleva il milan era già tutto fatto, dato che l'accordo col porto c'è già.



Quindi anche quando prendemmo Rui Costa e Nesta, quest'ultimi vennero perché non c'era nessuno che gli offriva più di noi? Ma che discorsi sono? Qui ci facciamo troppi film e come al solito si ha la cattiva abitudine di sminuire qualsiasi cosa buona si faccia. Se Martinez, dopo averci legittimamente pensato bene visto che è il suo ultimo contratto importante, accetta di venire vuol dire che vuole il Milan. Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere e dietrologie che dovremmo lasciare agli avversari rosiconi.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *
> Si però il concetto è chiaro. Non ripetiamo le stesse frasi 3000 volta, che mandate in caciara ogni topics col vostro pessimismo cronico. Chi va un'altra OT verrà richiamato e poi spedito in freezer. Ora basta!*



.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> .



Martinez se non sbaglio sta preparando la Coppa America con la Colombia, una settimana fa il Milan sembrava destinato a comprare al massimo gli Okaka e Missiroli, e di certo Martinez non passa il tempo della sua vita sui siti d'informazione che dicono tutto sul Milan. Mi pare normale voglia capire bene alcune cose sul futuro del Milan, così da essere sicuro di venire per vincere lo Scudetto.
Poi, ripeto, se dovesse esserci lo United di mezzo potrei capire il suo rifiuto ma sono sicuro che se ci sono squadrette come Arsenal o Valencia viene da noi.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se accetta vuol dire che è convinto, poche chiacchiere e soprattutto poca dietrologia. E' l'ultimo contratto importante della sua carriera e fa benissimo a pensarci bene prima di dire si alla prima proposta che gli arriva.



Tutto assolutamente vero.
Ma cosa si fa in questi casi? Si tratta col giocatore, gli si dice: "E' l'ultima occasione della tua vita. Cosa vuoi?"
Si lascia decidere e lui! In modo che non possa più tirarsi indietro... Se va bene, si fa firmare, tutto sotto traccia e poi si va a discutere col Porto.
In silenzio, senza spaparazzare ai quattro venti in stile Bee...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non ho mica detto che verrebbero di corsa, trovami il punto in cui lo affermo.
> Ho solo detto di risparmiare questi soldi e provare a prendere un regista per il centrocampo che ci serve come il pane. Poi se accettano o meno non ci è dato saperlo.



Se il tuo pensiero tecnico va bene, ma a quel punto non c'entra nulla la voglia di Martinez.

Trovo ridicolo biasimare un giocatore che preferirebbe giocare in Champions e in Inghilterra piuttosto che venire qui.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Stiamo parlando di lavoratori che giustamente vanno dove li pagano meglio o dove hanno più possibilità di spiccare o di vincere. Siamo la seconda scelta? Se lo siamo è perchè negli ultimi anni siamo arrivati a raschiare il fondo e, mettendosi nei panni di un calciatore, i dubbi mi verrebbero. 
Di certo non mi mettere a schifare chi vuole sentire prima altre offerte. Soprattutto uno che è praticamente all'ultimo ingaggio importante della sua carriera. Se le trova, amen. Vada pure, meglio per lui. Se non le trova, felice che venga da noi. Ancora a pensare che i giocatori facciano le scelte di cuore? Ma sapete quanto gliene può fregare ad un colombiano attaccante del Porto di 30 anni che noi vogliamo rilanciarci?
E non è che ci ha schifato o ha sputato in testa a Galliani, sta semplicemente vagliando se sul mercato ci sono opportunità migliori.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi anche quando prendemmo Rui Costa e Nesta, quest'ultimi vennero perché non c'era nessuno che gli offriva più di noi? Ma che discorsi sono? Qui ci facciamo troppi film e come al solito si ha la cattiva abitudine di sminuire qualsiasi cosa buona si faccia. Se Martinez, dopo averci legittimamente pensato bene visto che è il suo ultimo contratto importante, accetta di venire vuol dire che vuole il Milan. Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere e dietrologie che dovremmo lasciare agli avversari rosiconi.
> 
> 
> 
> .




no aspetta non ci stiamo capendo....io dico solo che dalle parole del procuratore aspettano altro, e noi siamo la seconda scelta. Mettiamocelo in testa questo, in quanto se davvero ci considerasse come la sua prima scelta, non avrebbe aspettato a venire da noi. Non discuto il fatto che ci voglia pensare, dico solo, a questo punto meglio risparmiare e prendere un regista piuttosto che poi prendere un altro attaccante dato che martinez non è sicuro di venire.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se accetta vuol dire che è convinto, poche chiacchiere e soprattutto poca dietrologia. E' l'ultimo contratto importante della sua carriera e fa benissimo a pensarci bene prima di dire si alla prima proposta che gli arriva.



Probabilmente aspetta l'Arsenal che però deve prima vendere 2-3 giocatori in questi giorni. Per questo aspetta 24-48h.Comunque meglio che non venga se obbligato. Cerci docet. Se viene è perchè sarà convinto. Ricordiamoci che compie 29 anni quindi sarebbe fondamentale per lui fare immediatamente la Champions.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di lavoratori che giustamente vanno dove li pagano meglio o dove hanno più possibilità di spiccare o di vincere. Siamo la seconda scelta? Se lo siamo è perchè negli ultimi anni siamo arrivati a raschiare il fondo e, mettendosi nei panni di un calciatore, i dubbi mi verrebbero.
> Di certo non mi mettere a schifare chi vuole sentire prima altre offerte. Soprattutto uno che è praticamente all'ultimo ingaggio importante della sua carriera. Se le trova, amen. Vada pure, meglio per lui. Se non le trova, felice che venga da noi. Ancora a pensare che i giocatori facciano le scelte di cuore? Ma sapete quanto gliene può fregare ad un colombiano attaccante del Porto di 30 anni che noi vogliamo rilanciarci?
> E non è che ci ha schifato o ha sputato in testa a Galliani, sta semplicemente vagliando se sul mercato ci sono opportunità migliori.



esatto.
e poi, io sono un grande estimatore di Martinez e non nego che mi dispiacerebbe molto se, a questo punto, non venisse, ma è più decisivo Ibrahimovic per la nostra immediata risalita. nessun'altro giocatore al Mondo, tranne Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo, può garantire con sicurezza un immediato salto di 8-9 posizioni di classifica come Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *



*Per i Books Milan in netto vantaggio su tutti.
*


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per i Books Milan in netto vantaggio su tutti.
> *


Speriamo dai, spero ci siano novità in giornata. Ma Galliani in tutto questo è ancora la?


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per i Books Milan in netto vantaggio su tutti.
> *



Davano ancelotti a 1.15 quindi non mi fiderei proprio dei books


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2015)

*La Gazzetta: finita la missione di Galliani a Oporto per Jackson Martinez. Ora si attende la risposta del Porto. *


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per i Books Milan in netto vantaggio su tutti.
> *



scusa l'ignoranza, ma sarebbe Milan a 1.10 e Valencia a 5.5?


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2015)

Comunque ragazzi, fatevi una bella dose di allegria eh! siete di una pesantezza unica. Sono trattative che vanno studiate per bene, mica vai alla casa paghi e te ne vai


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: finita la missione di Galliani a Oporto per Jackson Martinez. Ora si attende la risposta del Porto. *





de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, fatevi una bella dose di allegria eh! siete di una pesantezza unica. Sono trattative che vanno studiate per bene, mica vai alla casa paghi e te ne vai


.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: finita la missione di Galliani a Oporto per Jackson Martinez. Ora si attende la risposta del Porto. *



La Gazzetta continua sulla sua linea: accordo trovato col giocatore, mancante ancora col Porto (dilazione pagamento). Speriamo si risolva tutto entro domani.


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: finita la missione di Galliani a Oporto per Jackson Martinez. Ora si attende la risposta del Porto. *



Adesso partiranno tutte le congiure astrali, degli ennesimi teatrini, del fatto che non verrà ect

Io resto fiducioso.


----------



## Gekyn (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Davano ancelotti a 1.15 quindi non mi fiderei proprio dei books



Secondo me Ancelotti è stato molto vicino nel dire si!


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta continua sulla sua linea: accordo trovato col giocatore, mancante ancora col Porto (dilazione pagamento). Speriamo si risolva tutto entro domani.



Si mantiene la sua linea, eppure il procuratore penso abbia fatto capire che è l'accordo con il giocatore il nodo da sciogliere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: finita la missione di Galliani a Oporto per Jackson Martinez. Ora si attende la risposta del Porto. *



Boh non capisco, prima si dice che con il Porto sembra tutto ok e che decide il giocatore ora dicono che deve decidere il Porto boh non capisco più niente.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

c'è qualcosa che non quadra...ma il nodo non era il si del giocatore?? adesso il problema è il porto? ma i giornali sanno qualcosa o tirano a casaccio?


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: finita la missione di Galliani a Oporto per Jackson Martinez. Ora si attende la risposta del Porto. *



Speriamo sia come dice la Gazza, sarebbe lo scenario migliore


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: finita la missione di Galliani a Oporto per Jackson Martinez. Ora si attende la risposta del Porto. *





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> c'è qualcosa che non quadra...ma il nodo non era il si del giocatore?? adesso il problema è il porto? ma i giornali sanno qualcosa o tirano a casaccio?



La seconda.


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Boh non capisco, prima si dice che con il Porto sembra tutto ok e che decide il giocatore ora dicono che deve decidere il Porto boh non capisco più niente.



Come al solito pochi sanno, anzi,direi solo i diretti interessati


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: il Milan si aspetta una risposta definitiva dal giocatore entro 24/48 ore. Col Porto la situazione è fluida. Intanto l'agente parla in esclusiva a TMW: "Non è un problema di soldi. E' un affare molto importante. Se il Milan dovesse prenderlo è per farlo diventare il capocannoniere della Serie A, dunque i tempi sono normali. Ma non c'è nessun problema da parte nostra. Con Ibra formerebbe una grande coppia, ma siamo aperti con tutte le squadre. Per Jackson ogni opportunità è importante perché rispettiamo tutti quelli che vogliono parlare con noi. Niente è sicuro, ma il Milan è un club troppo importante, tutti vogliono giocare lì. Sono certo che con o senza Jackson, torneranno comunque ai livelli che gli competono". *


Se il problema è l indecisione del giocatore, Fester potrebbe usare una delle sue più temibili tattiche di mercato: la citofonata a casa 


corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Premetto che martinez lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi, perché è un attaccante spaventoso, e in serie A farebbe la differenza. A questo punto se leggete sul web l'intervista per intero, e non solo quello qui riportato, capirete che sta aspettando un'altra squadra che magari gli offre un ingaggio superiore e la possibilità di giocare in champions. E' evidente che siamo la seconda scelta. Mi spiace ma io fossi in galliani ringrazierei e saluterei, risparmiamo questi 35 mln più ingaggio per un big a centrocampo cavolo. Prendano sia kondobgia che verrati o gundogan. Ibra per quest'anno può giocare tranquillamente senza un altro big affianco, in fondo la juve vinse uno scudo con matri vucinic.. buttare soldi per un altro attaccante non ha senso, e soprattutto per uno che ha poca voglia di venire al milan. Rafforziamo difesa e centrocampo, all'attacco penseremo l'anno prossimo, quando saremo tornati sui grandi palcoscenici. Se proprio vogliono prendere un attaccante prendano mitrovic. In serie A in genere vince chi ha la miglior difesa, non l'attacco, e avendo ibra cmq è una garanzia.


 Comunque oltre all ingaggio e al non giocare in champions, un terzo motivo per tentennare potrebbe essere la storia recente del Milan. Mettiamoci nei suoi panni: dovrebbe venire in una squadra che viene da un ottavo e un decimo posto. Un segno forte che la squadra tanto forte non è. E infatti siamo pieni di pipponi. Essendo che ancora siamo gli stessi dellanno scorso, probabilmente avrà chiesto garanzie tecniche. Che in teoria gli saranno state date, visto che il procuratore parla di farlo capocannoniere. In generale comunque le voci su Ibra le vedo come un fatto positivo, loro vogliono essere sicuri che non si ritroveranno a giocare con Poli e Spazzini. Come dargli torto?


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Sono d'accordo con chi dice che Galliani dovrebbe alzarsene e andar via, il Milan non è la seconda scelta di nessuno.


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: finita la missione di Galliani a Oporto per Jackson Martinez. Ora si attende la risposta del Porto. *



Quindi torna a Milano con niente in mano?


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2015)

Esatto. L'arsenal in questo senso sta molto meglio rispetto a noi. Ha giocato campionati discreti negli ultimi anni, ed è in champions. 
Normale tentenni il giocatore


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: finita la missione di Galliani a Oporto per Jackson Martinez. Ora si attende la risposta del Porto. *





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con chi dice che Galliani dovrebbe alzarsene e andar via, il Milan non è la seconda scelta di nessuno.



Quindi Mihajlovic che dovrebbe dire, dopo che hanno trattato Ancelotti per giorni?
Ma chi se ne frega, io sono contentissimo se viene anche se ci considerava 10° scelta. Se dobbiamo prendere solo chi sogna di giocare nel Milan attuale, probabilmente il Milan scenderebbe in campo con 5 giocatori


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

*SKy ritiene che Galliani starà la finchè non ci schiude la trattativa.*


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi Mihajlovic che dovrebbe dire, dopo che hanno trattato Ancelotti per giorni?
> Ma chi se ne frega, io sono contentissimo se viene anche se ci considerava 10° scelta. Se dobbiamo prendere solo chi sogna di giocare nel Milan attuale, probabilmente il Milan scenderebbe in campo con 5 giocatori


Io ritengo che le motivazioni in un giocatore sono fondamentali. Quindi venire senza essere convinto non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy ritiene che Galliani starà la finchè non ci schiude la trattativa.*



Grande Condor! Domani prevedo viaggio in Sudamerica e citofonata a casa del sig. Martinez!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi Mihajlovic che dovrebbe dire, dopo che hanno trattato Ancelotti per giorni?
> Ma chi se ne frega, io sono contentissimo se viene anche se ci considerava 10° scelta. Se dobbiamo prendere solo chi sogna di giocare nel Milan attuale, probabilmente il Milan scenderebbe in campo con 5 giocatori


Concordo, non è il caso di fare i permalosi. Oggi il Milan ha un'immagine fortemente danneggiata dopo anni di austerità, mi sembra ovvio che un attaccante di peso questo calibro ci pensi bene prima di firmare.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con chi dice che Galliani dovrebbe alzarsene e andar via, il Milan non è la seconda scelta di nessuno.



Evidentemente x galliani non è così... C'è kondogbia su cui (pare) siamo in vantaggio, andasse li a prendere lui intanto... Certo è che se martinez vuole certezze, ibra vuole certezze eccc finchè non prendiamo nessuno non convinciamo nessuno, è tutta una ruota, mi auguro che qualcosa cambi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy ritiene che Galliani starà la finchè non ci schiude la trattativa.*



Forza, non mollare e torna con il contratto di Jackson tra gli artigli!


----------



## Gekyn (11 Giugno 2015)

Dopo anni di figure barbine, è normale che un giocatore di un certo lvl possa tentennare prima di dire di Si!


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Davano ancelotti a 1.15 quindi non mi fiderei proprio dei books


Ahahahah verissimo!


Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: finita la missione di Galliani a Oporto per Jackson Martinez. Ora si attende la risposta del Porto. *


 E ora via per una nuova mirabolante avventura 


MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Boh non capisco, prima si dice che con il Porto sembra tutto ok e che decide il giocatore ora dicono che deve decidere il Porto boh non capisco più niente.


Trama più complicata di un film di Nolan


Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi Mihajlovic che dovrebbe dire, dopo che hanno trattato Ancelotti per giorni?
> Ma chi se ne frega, io sono contentissimo se viene anche se ci considerava 10° scelta. Se dobbiamo prendere solo chi sogna di giocare nel Milan attuale, probabilmente il Milan scenderebbe in campo con 5 giocatori


 Quoto!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy ritiene che Galliani starà la finchè non ci schiude la trattativa.*


Il condor sembra molto determinato. Mi ispira fiducia questa tenacia, gli do la mia fiducia e sono uno che l'ha sempre criticato aspramente.


----------



## Albijol (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy ritiene che Galliani starà la finchè non ci schiude la trattativa.*



Ma vai a Monaco che ti fregano Kongodbia!


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*


Insomma Sky e Gazzetta non sono molto d'accordo. Suma che dice?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy ritiene che Galliani starà la finchè non ci schiude la trattativa.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: finita la missione di Galliani a Oporto per Jackson Martinez. Ora si attende la risposta del Porto. *



*Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è rientrato in Italia dopo il viaggio in Portogallo, con il giocatore c'è una bozza di accordo a 3,5 milioni per i prossimi 4 anni, la concorrenza c'è ancora (Arsenal e Valencia). Per quanto riguarda la clausola se non si trovasse un accordo il Milan è disposto a pagarla tutta.*


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy ritiene che Galliani starà la finchè non ci schiude la trattativa.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*


.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*


Ahahahah è da 20 pagine che ci ammazziamo di ipotesi quando magari il giocatore aveva già deciso per il sì da ore


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*



Tornare senza averlo acquistato sarebbe una pessima mossa. Ormai dovrebbe essere chiaro che non faranno sconti sulla clausola. Bisogna pagare sti benedetti 35M e basta. E farlo prima che si inseriscano altre squadre. Quindi cosa vai temporeggiando? Mah, Sky invece rimane sulla linea opposta.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*



La Gazza si gioca la faccia. Se il Gallo è ancora a Oporto farebbero meglio a chiudere baracca e burattini


----------



## diavolo (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*


I 3 mesi del Condor


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

*Calciomercato.com: Galliani sta tornando in Italia. La redazione ha contattato l'agente che ha detto che la trattativa non è ancora chiusa.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*









Raga ma ve lo vedete galliani che entra al porto con il contante che gli esce dalle tasche e gli dice 
*" Poveri , quanto volete per Michael Jackson ? " .... " Tieni .. povero.. " *

... poi fa la mossa del collo una decina di volte e se ne esce con il contratto in mano....


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è rientrato in Italia dopo il viaggio in Portogallo, con il giocatore c'è una bozza di accordo a 3,5 milioni per i prossimi 4 anni.



Quindi altro viaggio a vuoto del dottor Galliani.Ora ci diranno che fra un paio di giorni arriverà la risposta di Martinez....Mi ricorda qualcosa....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Galliani sta tornando in Italia. La redazione ha contattato l'agente che ha detto che la trattativa non è ancora chiusa.*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy ritiene che Galliani starà la finchè non ci schiude la trattativa.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*



Ormai il giornalismo è diventata una guerra su chi la spara più grossa. L'unica cosa certa per me è che questa storia non andrà avanti oltre questa settimana.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*



Si è fatto promettere dal giocatore di non mollare, per la clausola basta un fax.

Certo, fosse tornato con l'accordo sarebbe stato meglio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Che confusione.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*



Ma che senso ha?
Cioè galliani è andato lì e ha detto: "Vogliamo Jackson Martinez"
"Ok, pagate la clausola"
"Vorremmo uno sconto, ma se non ce lo fate paghiamo la clausola"..
Non ci vuole un genio a capire che il Porto risponderebbe: "Pagate la clausola, allora..."
che senso ha? Il Porto E' OVVIO che non fa sconti se sa che il Milan pagherebbe *comunque *la clausola.
Bhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai il giornalismo è diventata una guerra su chi la spara più grossa. L'unica cosa certa per me è che questa storia non andrà avanti oltre questa settimana.



perché i giornali non investono più. All'estero si mandano ancora i "segugi" in giro...in Italia si svolge tutto in redazione e tutto è affidato a qualche contatto...che è sempre lo stesso da anni.
Il "lavorare sottotraccia" esiste solo in Italia. All'estero sanno mesi prima che tale squadra sta trattando per tale giocatore...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Galliani sta tornando in Italia. La redazione ha contattato l'agente che ha detto che la trattativa non è ancora chiusa.*



Mah io sinceramente virerei su altri, ok che sono due anni che facciamo pietà ma sembra ci sia voglia di tornare grandi, se per una stagione non fa la Cl mica muore a sto punto andrei dritta su Bacca e tanti saluti, per una volta che non vogliamo fare teatrini che abbiamo i soldi il giocatore tentella e allora ciao, io sto aspettando notizia da Pedullà che a mio avviso è il più affidabile di tutti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga ma ve lo vedete galliani che entra al porto con il contante che gli esce dalle tasche e gli dice
> *" Poveri , quanto volete per Michael Jackson ? " .... " Tieni .. povero.. " *
> 
> ... poi *fa la mossa del collo una decina di volte* e se ne esce con il contratto in mano....



Sono morto ahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha?
> Cioè galliani è andato lì e ha detto: "Vogliamo Jackson Martinez"
> "Ok, pagate la clausola"
> "Vorremmo uno sconto, ma se non ce lo fate paghiamo la clausola"..
> ...



Shhh non farti sentire dal Condom che si incasina tutto ... già sarà iper nervoso..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Galliani sta tornando in Italia. La redazione ha contattato l'agente che ha detto che la trattativa non è ancora chiusa.*



E' veramente impossibile capire cosa stia succedendo.
Se Galliani torna già ora in Italia senza l'annuncio che sembrava molto vicino fino a ieri, secondo me non è per nulla un segnale positivo.

Ma boh, speriamo non sia così.


----------



## neversayconte (11 Giugno 2015)

Crede ancora che "con i soldi" sia il miglior dirigente al mondo? 
non riesce a chiudere una trattativa agevolata dalla clausola bassa di rescissione.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga ma ve lo vedete galliani che entra al porto con il contante che gli esce dalle tasche e gli dice
> *" Poveri , quanto volete per Michael Jackson ? " .... " Tieni .. povero.. " *
> 
> ... poi fa *la mossa del collo una decina di volte* e se ne esce con il contratto in mano....



dovremmo aprire un topic a riguardo.
La mossa del collo di Galliani fan club

Cosa non fa con quel collo... Quando la fa sembra di rivedere le eleganti movenze di Ronaldinho in uno dei suoi dribbling.


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

Che poi non è tanto per Martinez anche se è palese che mi piacerebbe averlo al Milan.Il problema è che se fallisci la prima trattativa importante poi ci potrebbe essere un effetto a catena.
Boh speriamo bene.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy ritiene che Galliani starà la finchè non ci schiude la trattativa.*



Secondo me starà la fino a che non avrà una risposta definitiva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sono morto ahah



Ti ho fatto un regalo :


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

laudisa su twitter rincara la dose dicendo che galliani ha finito la missione in portogallo. A questo punto si aspetta la risposta di martinez, credo. Non ha senso aspettare una risposta dal porto dato che si sa che vuole tutto e subito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dovremmo aprire un topic a riguardo.
> La mossa del collo di Galliani fan club
> 
> Cosa non fa con quel collo... Quando la fa sembra di rivedere le eleganti movenze di Ronaldinho in uno dei suoi dribbling.



Ho fatto la Gif


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' veramente impossibile capire cosa stia succedendo.
> Se Galliani torna già ora in Italia senza l'annuncio che sembrava molto vicino fino a ieri, secondo me non è per nulla un segnale positivo.
> 
> Ma boh, speriamo non sia così.



Ragazzi secondo me stiamo un attimo pretendendo troppo..se JM ha un dubbio va anche capito, sta per firmare il grande contratto della sua vita e ci sono Milan e Arsenal non Milan e Avvellino...capisco anche che ci voglia pensare..è già tutto fatto il resto, appena il giocatore dice si si chiude con un fax..
Alla fine JM mica è a oporto quindi galliani fa bene a non perdere altro tempo, l'offerta è sul piatto, intanto andiamo a prendere Ibra e Kondogbia, poi se JM tira pacco si vira su altro (Mandzukic, Van Persie etc..)


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho fatto la Gif



Vogliamo vederla!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*



Tra 3 giorni la Colombia esordirà nella Coppa America. Credo e spero che il giocatore voglia giocarla sapendo il suo futuro club.


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Se è vero come detto da varie parti tranne sky, che sta già tornando indietro, è chiaro che la trattativa è fallita.
Non facciamo drammi e con quei soldi andiamo a prendere Kongodbia e un altro centrocampista forte. Ma prima di tutto io adesso andrei subito a PArigi, perchè se riusciamo a portare a casa Ibra, sarà più facile convincere i giocatori della bontà del progetto. Ammesso e non concesso che un giocatore debba essere pregato per venire da noi....
#IBRACAPITANO


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Io credo che l'acquisto di Jm è troppo importante per dare un segnale e per far si che tanti altri giocatori decidano di venire da noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*






zlatan ha scritto:


> Se è vero come detto da varie parti tranne sky, che sta già tornando indietro, è chiaro che la trattativa è fallita.
> Non facciamo drammi e con quei soldi andiamo a prendere Kongodbia e un altro centrocampista forte. Ma prima di tutto io adesso andrei subito a PArigi, perchè se riusciamo a portare a casa Ibra, sarà più facile convincere i giocatori della bontà del progetto. Ammesso e non concesso che un giocatore debba essere pregato per venire da noi....
> #IBRACAPITANO



Ma quale fallita. Arriva, bisogna solo aspettare un po'.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Se è vero come detto da varie parti tranne sky, che sta già tornando indietro, è chiaro che la trattativa è fallita.
> Non facciamo drammi e con quei soldi andiamo a prendere Kongodbia e un altro centrocampista forte. Ma prima di tutto io adesso andrei subito a PArigi, perchè se riusciamo a portare a casa Ibra, sarà più facile convincere i giocatori della bontà del progetto. Ammesso e non concesso che un giocatore debba essere pregato per venire da noi....
> #IBRACAPITANO



potrebbe anche averla lasciata per aver concluso tutto, tanto col giocatore che sta in Cile per la Coppa America non può tornare, stiamo calmi un attimo....


----------



## bmb (11 Giugno 2015)

Non ci vedo niente di fallito. Ci vedo un dirigente che torna in Italia perchè il giocatore si è preso 24/48 ore di tempo per pensarci su e, considerato che l'accordo col club c'è già, è inutile restare a Oporto.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo niente di fallito. Ci vedo un dirigente che torna in Italia perchè il giocatore si è preso 24/48 ore di tempo per pensarci su e, considerato che l'accordo col club c'è già, è inutile restare a Oporto.



Appunto


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Galliani è tornato e ha il SI' di Jackson Martinez. E col colombiano c'è già una bozza d'accordo: 3,5 mil per 4 anni. Ma occhio a Valencia e Arsenal che non demordono.
> Resta da trattare col Porto che non vuole fare sconti sulla clausola da 35 milioni. Se i portoghesi non cambiassero idea, il Milan pagherebbe in ogni caso la clausola completa.*






zlatan ha scritto:


> Se è vero come detto da varie parti tranne sky, che sta già tornando indietro, è chiaro che la trattativa è fallita.
> Non facciamo drammi e con quei soldi andiamo a prendere Kongodbia e un altro centrocampista forte. Ma prima di tutto io adesso andrei subito a PArigi, perchè se riusciamo a portare a casa Ibra, sarà più facile convincere i giocatori della bontà del progetto. Ammesso e non concesso che un giocatore debba essere pregato per venire da noi....
> #IBRACAPITANO



Per me invece torna perchè evidentemnte ha capito che deve pagare tutta la clausola, torna in Italia è aspetta la risposta del giocatore anche perchè non ha senso aspettare la in Portogallo anche perchè il giocatre è in Chile.


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Io mi lancio in un pronostico super positivo: Jm e Kong entro domenica!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti ho fatto un regalo :



Lol non ce l'avevo presente questa mossa del Condor.


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo niente di fallito. Ci vedo un dirigente che torna in Italia perchè il giocatore si è preso 24/48 ore di tempo per pensarci su e, considerato che l'accordo col club c'è già, è inutile restare a Oporto.



Comunque davvero sti giornalai fanno un sacco di confusione. Adesso Laudisa dice che è tutto a posto con Martinez, ha trovato l'accordo, ma c'e' da trovare quello con il Porto....Bah...


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Appunto



io sono il primo ad essere esasperato da questi ultimi anni e quindi capisco che si possa vedere grigio tutto quello che stiamo facendo anche ora, però non dimenticherei che non siamo in mano a degli incompetenti, con questa gente abbiamo vinto tutto più e più volte, quindi sanno come gestire la trattativa per un top player. non sanno scovare i talenti magari ma come acquistare un grande giocatore lo sanno fare.


----------



## mark (11 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo niente di fallito. Ci vedo un dirigente che torna in Italia perchè il giocatore si è preso 24/48 ore di tempo per pensarci su e, considerato che l'accordo col club c'è già, è inutile restare a Oporto.



Beh una fermata a Monaco potrebbe anche farla.. È di strada tanto, e se non sbaglio con lui dovrebbe esserci ancora Nelio Lucas, giusto per non tornare a mani vuote.. Anche perché presumo che se j. Martinez vede che prendiamo immediatamente kondogbia, poi ci metterebbe due secondi ad accettare!!


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io sono il primo ad essere esasperato da questi ultimi anni e quindi capisco che si possa vedere grigio tutto quello che stiamo facendo anche ora, però non dimenticherei che non siamo in mano a degli incompetenti, con questa gente abbiamo vinto tutto più e più volte, quindi sanno come gestire la trattativa per un top player. non sanno scovare i talenti magari ma come acquistare un grande giocatore lo sanno fare.



Si ok ragazzi mi avete convinto speriamo abbiate ragione voi, però adesso subito a Parigi da Ibra e di ritorno capatina a Montecarlo per Kondogbia....


----------



## bmb (11 Giugno 2015)

E' giovedì sera. Time to go a Forte dei Marmi per il Condor


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: Il club su Martinez è il City, ma il milan è fiducioso e Martinez apprezza il progetto Milan. Di marzio inoltre aggiunge che qual ora Martinez intendesse scegliere solo sulla base economica allora non c'e paragone.*


----------



## Dany20 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani è rientrato in Italia dopo il viaggio in Portogallo, con il giocatore c'è una bozza di accordo a 3,5 milioni per i prossimi 4 anni, la concorrenza c'è ancora (Arsenal e Valencia). Per quanto riguarda la clausola se non si trovasse un accordo il Milan è disposto a pagarla tutta.*


Speriamo si chiuda subito.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *[B]Sky: Il club su Martinez è il City, ma il milan è fiducioso e Martinez apprezza il progetto Milan.*[/B]



Te pareva se è vero non arriva mai più, ma io dico ci siamo interessati noi e mo tutti che si svegliano boh.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente.*



La vedo durissima allora, per me chiudiamo qui, non mettiamoci a fare aste con questi per favore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente.*



Ok allora possiamo anche salutarlo.


----------



## mark (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente.*



Se viene da noi vuol dire che abbiamo un gran bel progetto allora, adesso si capiscono i suoi tentennamenti.. Dita incrociate e speriamo ragazzi!!


----------



## Paolino64 (11 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo non sia la solita bufala...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2015)

ok è il City , ciao michael...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



up


----------



## Dany20 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente.*


E ti pareva.  Contro loro non possiamo battagliare. Speriamo di chiudere subito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo vederla!!


----------



## Dany20 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*


Il condor.


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2015)

Ma cosa se ne fa il city di JM??


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Il city sicuramente fa paura, però se c'è indecisione significa che l'idea di venire al Milan lo stuzzica, chissà forse propria Ibra stuzzica JM.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Ma cosa se ne fa il city che ha appena comprato bony e ha già aguero,dzeko e jovetic? Bah mi sembra strano


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Si decidesse e pure in fretta,la buona volontà c'era ma cosa possiamo fare di più?.


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Ah bè allora capisco il tentennare.... Va bè se va male l'importante è avere un piano B che non sia il rinnovo di Pazzini...


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Il club su Martinez è il City, ma il milan è fiducioso e Martinez apprezza il progetto Milan. Di marzio inoltre aggiunge che qual ora Martinez intendesse scegliere solo sulla base economica allora non c'e paragone.*



va bene, a questo punto noi abbiamo fatto il possibile.
abbiamo dimostrato di poter pagare senza problemi i 35 milioni.
siamo andati ad Oporto dal procuratore del giocatore.
ora se decide di andare al City, legittimo da parte sua, non avremo colpe, abbiamo oggettivamente fatto il nostro, non possiamo offrirgli 10 milioni l'anno.


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Il City  la faccenda si complica. Con l'arsenal la questione era più semplice.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente.*



Ce lo freghino pure, tanto il prossimo anno non vinceranno un bip comunque


----------



## davoreb (11 Giugno 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Ma cosa se ne fa il city che ha appena comprato bony e ha già aguero,dzeko e jovetic? Bah mi sembra strano



Prendiamo aguero


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Ragazzi, a questo punto se sceglie di venire da noi vuol dire che stiamo tornando sul serio. E che i giocatori lo hanno capito, scegliendo di passare un anno in purgatorio (senza coppe), nella speranza poi di vincere qualcosa di importante. Incrociamo le dita!


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Ma cosa se ne fa il city che ha appena comprato bony e ha già aguero,dzeko e jovetic? Bah mi sembra strano



Jovetic lo vende, 4 punte di livello ci vogliono tutte per chi ha la Champions... Va bè ragazzi abbiamo fatto il possibile sotto con Ibra adesso....


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Mah comunque fino ad ora non si è parlato di City, non so se sia vero.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Neanche a farlo apposta, mettendolo sotto l'aspetto che tanto piace a Berlusconi, sfida tra i famosi petrodollari dello stato arabo e i soldi cinesi


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Ma sto sceicco deve morire male, ha scucito solo 5 mesi fa 30 mln per Bony e ancora cerca punte? Spero che prenda una porta in faccia


----------



## Snake (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Il City da 5 mil a cani e porci, ciao ciao


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*





Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Ma cosa se ne fa il city che ha appena comprato bony e ha già aguero,dzeko e jovetic? Bah mi sembra strano



Jovetic andrà via cosi come Dzeko e non mi stupirei se venisse da noi.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*


Da noi avrebbe più spazio, la probabilmente più soldi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*


Strappare un giocatore al City sarebbe una goduria.


----------



## Snake (11 Giugno 2015)

fanno l'agglomerato di centravanti sti sfigati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*




Ahia, è una montagna enorme.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Cioè, 40 mln per Bony e ora 35 su Jackson Martinez...ma queste squadre quando falliscono o vengono sanzionate?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



City: ricconi che prendono sberle in CL, campionato duro. Concorrenza nel reparto. 

Milan: benestanti con patch 7 CL, campionato easy, no concorrenza nel reparto.

Jackson, ci stai pure a pensare? Sposa il Diavolo, cribbio!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



*Aggiornato.*


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi.. qua sembra che siamo parlando del erede di MVB..

 vedo una grandissima opportunita! Quel colombiano vada pure al City ad guadagnare piu e noi con quelli 35 mln prendiamo da loro pure Dzeko e JoJo Jovetic!!!!!

Operazione fantastica!!

Dzeko, Zlatan e Jovetic insieme sarebbe da pazzi..


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> City: ricconi che prendono sberle in CL, campionato duro. Concorrenza nel reparto.
> 
> Milan: benestanti con patch 7 CL, campionato easy, no concorrenza nel reparto.
> 
> Jackson, ci stai pure a pensare? Sposa il Diavolo, cribbio!



Ho il timore che sia un'opinione un pò parziale.

Comunque io continuo a dubitare, sarebbe un acquisto senza senso per loro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Giugno 2015)

Ma al City cosa servirebbe? Al momento hanno gia Aguero, Jovetic, Dzeko, Bony e Negredo che torna dal Valencia(per quanto mi risulta al momento)


----------



## bmb (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Manchester City non ha Ibra. Noi, forse, si.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il city come al solito fa collezione di figurine ma tanto non vince niente lo stesso!
Però temo che Jackson andrà da loro, purtroppo comandano i soldi. Però mi fa bene sperare il fatto che eravamo disposti a pagare 35 milioni, significa che si vogliono fare le cose seriamente


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornato.*



Ah ecco comincia ad avere un senso tutto... PEr me già 3,5 sono troppi, quindi che vada pure a fare panchina al city...


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*





che PALLE.


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Se, bonanotte.
Ste squadre del kaiser devono implodere. Pensassero a sistemare la difesa e non a comprare 100 attaccanti all'anno.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornato.*



Nel city non gioca nessuno colombiano, noi possiamo giocarci la carta Christian zapata


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Ma cosa se ne fa il city che ha appena comprato bony e ha già aguero,dzeko e jovetic? Bah mi sembra strano



Dzeko e Jovetic penso siano sul mercato.Su Aguero pare ci sia il Real Madrid....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Bene, il MC fa la CL e offre di più.
Su con la vita...


----------



## koti (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*


Onestamente, non vedo motivi per cui debba scegliere noi al City. Oltre all'offerta superiore, giocherebbe in una squadra che lotterebbe da subito per vincere tutto. E sarebbe titolare secondo me, in coppia con Aguero.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Comunque una cosa credo sia indiscutibile: il Milan lo ha voluto più del City che probabilmente avrà fatto un'offerta via fax o alzando la cornetta. Noi siamo andati a Oporto, abbiamo trattato con l'agente ed esposto i nostri progetti. Il City quando ha fatto tutto ciò? 

Magari per Jack non conta niente, ma in caso contrario... noi dovremmo avergli fatto senz'altro una impressione migliore del solito club che colleziona figurine.


----------



## Hammer (11 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> va bene, a questo punto noi abbiamo fatto il possibile.
> abbiamo dimostrato di poter pagare senza problemi i 35 milioni.
> siamo andati ad Oporto dal procuratore del giocatore.
> ora se decide di andare al City, legittimo da parte sua, non avremo colpe, abbiamo oggettivamente fatto il nostro, non possiamo offrirgli 10 milioni l'anno.



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Nel city non gioca nessuno colombiano, noi possiamo giocarci la carta Christian zapata



Ma veramente, Zapata renditi utile per una volta, e di al tuo compagno in nazionale di accettare noi


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa credo sia indiscutibile: il Milan lo ha voluto più del City che probabilmente avrà fatto un'offerta via fax o alzando la cornetta. Noi siamo andati a Oporto, abbiamo trattato con l'agente ed esposto i nostri progetti. Il City quando ha fatto tutto ciò?
> 
> Magari per Jack non conta niente, ma in caso contrario... noi dovremmo avergli fatto senz'altro una impressione migliore del solito club che colleziona figurine.



Tutto giusto ma purtroppo ste cose contano pochissimo in confronto alle prospettive di vittoria e soldi.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Se, bonanotte.
> Ste squadre del kaiser devono implodere. Pensassero a sistemare la difesa e non a comprare 100 attaccanti all'anno.


Che poi io mi domando.. Ma il FPF che Platinette sventola tanto alle italiane per le inglesi non conta? Il city puntualmente non vince nulla ogni stagione, hanno una storia piu o meno come quella del Padova, e ogni anno spendono centinaia di milioni... Pk avere lo sceicco ma guadagni effettivi il city dove li ha?


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Vabbè,se il City fa sul serio c'è poco da fare.
Il problema è che Jackson è in assoluto l'opzione migliore che abbiamo per il ruolo di centravanti,speriamo che il Condom lo abbia ingolosito con il progetto del nuovo Milan.


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Che poi io mi domando.. Ma il FPF che Platinette sventola tanto alle italiane per le inglesi non conta? Il city puntualmente non vince nulla ogni stagione, hanno una storia piu o meno come quella del Padova, e ogni anno spendono centinaia di milioni... Pk avere lo sceicco ma guadagni effettivi il city dove li ha?



Lascia perdere il FPF, è solo una farsa.


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Il club su Martinez è il City, ma il milan è fiducioso e Martinez apprezza il progetto Milan. Di marzio inoltre aggiunge che qual ora Martinez intendesse scegliere solo sulla base economica allora non c'e paragone.*


Mi sembra molto strano, hanno acquistato un grandissimo attaccante come wilfried bony a gennaio, hanno aguero,dzeko e jovetic e vogliono pure JM?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Giugno 2015)

Jackson non tradisce


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

State tranquilli, ormai è fatta, adesso dipende da lui. Bisogna scegliere tra carriera e soldi, tra ibra e aguero, tra l'essere una gloria o una comparsa.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere il FPF, è solo una farsa.



Era proprio quello che speravo avresti smentito


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Aggiungo che la Gazzetta scrive che piace anche allo United.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> State tranquilli, ormai è fatta, adesso dipende da lui. Bisogna scegliere tra carriera e soldi, tra ibra e aguero, tra l'essere una gloria o una comparsa.



Parliamo pur sempre di un sud americano quindi non mi stupirei se scegliesse semplicemente l'offerta più alta economicamente..al milan verrebbe a fare il punto di riferimento al city andrebbe ad ingolfare l'attacco..ma tant'è..quelli possono dare 6 milioni ad una riserva..

Comunque vedremo..inutile perdere altro tempo se vuole altre squadre..noi dobbiamo rinascere, ci serve gente motivata al 100%


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



AHAAHAHHAAH!!!!! Fantastica!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vabbè,se il City fa sul serio c'è poco da fare.
> Il problema è che Jackson è in assoluto l'opzione migliore che abbiamo per il ruolo di centravanti,speriamo che il Condom lo abbia ingolosito con il progetto del nuovo Milan.



Peggio per lui se rifiuta il Milan.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Strano comunque che nessun tabloid inglese ne abbia mai parlato....


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Mha....Non capisco cosa se ne faccia il City di Jackson Martinez.Se lo prendono spero davvero che il Milan non viri su quel cesso di Dzeko.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parliamo pur sempre di un sud americano quindi non mi stupirei se scegliesse semplicemente l'offerta più alta economicamente..al milan verrebbe a fare il punto di riferimento al city andrebbe ad ingolfare l'attacco..ma tant'è..quelli possono dare 6 milioni ad una riserva..
> 
> Comunque vedremo..inutile perdere altro tempo se vuole altre squadre..noi dobbiamo rinascere, ci serve gente motivata al 100%



L'ultima speranza è che Fester prima di abbandonare Oporto abbia chiesto di essere informato su eventuali maggiori offerte per avere quanto meno un diritto di prelazione.
Se poi fa il gioco dei due tavoli, per lo meno avremmo fatto alzare il prezzo al MC


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Peggio per lui se rifiuta il Milan.



Ragazzi dovete mettervi in testa che non tutti i giocatori devono essere tifosi sfegatati del Milan.
In questo periodo storico mi sembra giustissimo informarsi bene e ascoltare altre offerte. E se deciderà di venire da noi,state sicuri che ne sarà ben felice.
Se non vi sta bene allora lasciamo perdere i Martinez ed i Kondogbia e andiamo dagli Okaka e dai Valdifiori che al Milan ci vengono a piedi.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Prendiamo Ibra come punta titolare e Bacca come riserva!


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

stiamo contendendo un giocatore al Manchester City, già solo questo dovrebbe renderci ottimisti.
sappiamo che quei soldi saranno comunque spesi, per JM o per un altro, e che questo altro non sarà Destro o Okaka.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*



Oddio no adesso vanno su quel paracarro di Mandzukic


----------



## koti (11 Giugno 2015)

Nel caso non arrivasse, credo si punterebbe su Mandzukic o Bacca. Altrimenti non saprei chi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*




*Pedullà: Fino a pochi mesi fa il giocatore era vicino al Chelsea ci sono state diverse riunioni a Londra, il giocatore piace a Mourinho poi però presero Diego Costa. Sta continuando il pressing sull'agente del giocatore, bisogna anche convincerlo con un bel ingaggio anche per convincerlo ad andare al Milan senza la Champions League per la prossima stagione. Il Valencia era convinto di averlo ormai preso, l'Arsenal ci ha sempre pensato e i pericoli sono dietro l'angolo.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Fino a pochi mesi fa il giocatore era vicino al Chelsea ci sono state diverse riunioni a Londra, il giocatore piace a Mourinho poi però presero Diego Costa. Sta continuando il pressing sull'agente del giocatore, bisogna anche convincerlo con un bel ingaggio anche per convincerlo ad andare al Milan senza la Champions League per la prossima stagione. Il Valencia era convinto di averlo ormai preso, l'Arsenal ci ha sempre pensato e i pericoli sono dietro l'angolo.*



Il fatto che non menzioni il City almeno per il momento mi fa un pò tranquillizzare.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Questa trattativa mi ha già rotto le palle.


----------



## raducioiu (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Fino a pochi mesi fa il giocatore era vicino al Chelsea ci sono state diverse riunioni a Londra, il giocatore piace a Mourinho poi però presero Diego Costa. Sta continuando il pressing sull'agente del giocatore, bisogna anche convincerlo con un bel ingaggio anche per convincerlo ad andare al Milan senza la Champions League per la prossima stagione. Il Valencia era convinto di averlo ormai preso, l'Arsenal ci ha sempre pensato e i pericoli sono dietro l'angolo.*



Se deve giocare la champions con l'Arsenal o il Valencia tanto vale non giocarla con il Milan quest'anno e avere chance nei prossimi.


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Fino a pochi mesi fa il giocatore era vicino al Chelsea ci sono state diverse riunioni a Londra, il giocatore piace a Mourinho poi però presero Diego Costa. Sta continuando il pressing sull'agente del giocatore, bisogna anche convincerlo con un bel ingaggio anche per convincerlo ad andare al Milan senza la Champions League per la prossima stagione. Il Valencia era convinto di averlo ormai preso, l'Arsenal ci ha sempre pensato e i pericoli sono dietro l'angolo.*



Si in effetti 1 mese fa era praticamente dato per certo al Valencia boh... E comunque è strano che in Inghilterra non ne parlano, io spero sia ancora una manovra per aumentare l'ingaggio ma dubito... Se è veramente il city o il Chelsea, non c'e' speranza, qualche speranza in più se è l'Arsenal che non ha mai vinto una mazza...


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Se deve giocare la champions con l'Arsenal o il Valencia tanto vale non giocarla con il Milan quest'anno e avere chance nei prossimi.



Si ma pure il city non la vincerà mai


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si ma pure il city non la vincerà mai



Ma al momento obiettivamente è meglio del Milan.


----------



## koti (11 Giugno 2015)

In Inghilterra parlavano di Arsenal. Il City neanche lo nominavano.
Bah...


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2015)

l'importante e' che chi arriva abbia voglia di giocare x noi, io non alzerei l'offerta x lui


----------



## neversayconte (11 Giugno 2015)

premesso che se salta per me è tutta colpa di galliani, se salta quale può essere un'alternativa credibile?


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

strano comunque che in inghilterra, non ne parlino minimamente, dicono solamente che l'arsenal per effettuare il colpo deve vendere 3 giocatori ma questo si sapeva


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Fino a pochi mesi fa il giocatore era vicino al Chelsea ci sono state diverse riunioni a Londra, il giocatore piace a Mourinho poi però presero Diego Costa. Sta continuando il pressing sull'agente del giocatore, bisogna anche convincerlo con un bel ingaggio anche per convincerlo ad andare al Milan senza la Champions League per la prossima stagione. Il Valencia era convinto di averlo ormai preso, l'Arsenal ci ha sempre pensato e i pericoli sono dietro l'angolo.*



.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> .



Parlo sinceramente e cercando di essere oggettivo ed imparziale.
Fossi un giocatore tra Milan e Arsenal-Valencia non avrei dubbi sul Milan, anche su questo Milan.
Tra Milan e City/Chelsea ci penserei.
Tra Milan e United probabilmente sceglierei la seconda, perché a fronte di storia e prestigio internazionale più o meno simile (anche se abbiamo ben 4 Champions in più!!) la seconda mi offrirebbe da subito le possibilità che la prima mi offrirebbe un anno dopo.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Fino a pochi mesi fa il giocatore era vicino al Chelsea ci sono state diverse riunioni a Londra, il giocatore piace a Mourinho poi però presero Diego Costa. Sta continuando il pressing sull'agente del giocatore, bisogna anche convincerlo con un bel ingaggio anche per convincerlo ad andare al Milan senza la Champions League per la prossima stagione. Il Valencia era convinto di averlo ormai preso, l'Arsenal ci ha sempre pensato e i pericoli sono dietro l'angolo.*



Sono sintonizzato su Sky Sport news UK.. e di sta notizia di Martinez al City manco l'ombra..non viene menzionata da nessuna parte. Mah...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Fino a pochi mesi fa il giocatore era vicino al Chelsea ci sono state diverse riunioni a Londra, il giocatore piace a Mourinho poi però presero Diego Costa. Sta continuando il pressing sull'agente del giocatore, bisogna anche convincerlo con un bel ingaggio anche per convincerlo ad andare al Milan senza la Champions League per la prossima stagione. Il Valencia era convinto di averlo ormai preso, l'Arsenal ci ha sempre pensato e i pericoli sono dietro l'angolo.*


Troppo importante prenderlo, sarebbe un pessimo segnale iniziare il mercato con un due di picche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Fino a pochi mesi fa il giocatore era vicino al Chelsea ci sono state diverse riunioni a Londra, il giocatore piace a Mourinho poi però presero Diego Costa. Sta continuando il pressing sull'agente del giocatore, bisogna anche convincerlo con un bel ingaggio anche per convincerlo ad andare al Milan senza la Champions League per la prossima stagione. Il Valencia era convinto di averlo ormai preso, l'Arsenal ci ha sempre pensato e i pericoli sono dietro l'angolo.*



Ma cosa centra la visibilità Champions?!..ma si leggono quelli che scrivono ste boiate?..se arrivi al Milan *sei arrivato* non ti serve più la vetrina..quella ti serve quando sei in una squadre che vuoi lasciare...
A 28 anni giochi nel porto e hai problemi ad andare in un Milan che vuole rinascere?..ma dai su...il problema si chiama solo ingaggio, al city offrono di più e si sa che i procuratori prendono la percentuale......

Comunque ha sbagliato fester con la solita mediaticità...se chiamava il porto e si accordava era tutto a posto..così mezzo mondo sa che JM è in vendita e si inseriscono..

Ad ogni modo per me arriva..ma mi rompe che la Juve prende Khedira in silenzio e noi dobbiamo sempre inscenare una soap...
Speriamo sia solo per poi fare il grande annuncio in pompa magna...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono sintonizzato su Sky Sport news UK.. e di sta notizia di Martinez al City manco l'ombra..non viene menzionata da nessuna parte. Mah...



Molto, molto strana questa storia. E se la (falsa) notizia l'avesse fatta uscire Galliani per rendere più clamoroso l'acquisto?


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Parlo sinceramente e cercando di essere oggettivo ed imparziale.
> Fossi un giocatore tra Milan e Arsenal-Valencia non avrei dubbi sul Milan, anche su questo Milan.
> Tra Milan e City/Chelsea ci penserei.
> Tra Milan e United probabilmente sceglierei la seconda, perché a fronte di storia e prestigio internazionale più o meno simile (anche se abbiamo ben 4 Champions in più!!) la seconda mi offrirebbe da subito le possibilità che la prima mi offrirebbe un anno dopo.



Si ma possibilità di fare cosa?..cioé dai il Manchester l'anno prossimo è tanta roba se fa i quarti...
Non dico che siano una società da poco, anzi sono stra top ma sta roba della Champions per me è inflazionata...può essere un plus quando si parla di squadrette ma non quando si parla di Milan che vuole rifondare..


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

*Agente Martinez a Calciomercato.com:" Ci siamo,siamo vicini alla chiusura della trattativa con i rossoneri, ci sono tante possibilità, domani o Sabato speriamo di dare l'annuncio ufficiale,con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno."*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

*Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque ha sbagliato fester con la solita mediaticità...se chiamava il porto e si accordava era tutto a posto..così mezzo mondo sa che JM è in vendita e si inseriscono..



Beh dai, di mediatico stavolta c'è stato ben poco, se la trattativa fallisce, non mi sentirei di dare la colpa al Condor:

Il Porto non tratta? OK ti pago la clausola.

L'offerta a JM c'è, messa nero su bianco. Se poi il colombiano decide di andare altrove, mica lo si può sequestrare.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Agente Martinez a Calciomercato.com:" Ci siamo,siamo vicini alla chiusura della trattativa con i rossoneri, ci sono tante possibilità, domani a Sabato speriamo di dare l'annuncio ufficiale,con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno."*



SE le dichiarazioni verranno confermate da altri si può dire che è fatta


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



Forzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma possibilità di fare cosa?..cioé dai il Manchester l'anno prossimo è tanta roba se fa i quarti...
> Non dico che siano una società da poco, anzi sono stra top ma sta roba della Champions per me è inflazionata...può essere un plus quando si parla di squadrette ma non quando si parla di Milan che vuole rifondare..



il Manchester United, come il Milan, il Real, il Barcellona, il Bayern Monaco è una squadra che per tradizione la Champions il prossimo anno può anche vincerla, pur venendo dalla crisi del dopo-Ferguson, come noi lo possiamo fare nel 2017, questo intendevo.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



dài dài dài


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

daje jackson.....vieni a casa che l'anno prossimo spacchiamo i muli a tutti!!!!!!


----------



## koti (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*


Meno male... ho temuto il peggio.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



Benvenuto Cha cha cha.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



Galliani: "Allora Jack,vieni al Milan?"
Martinez: "Uhm,non so,il City offre un sacco di so-"
Galliani: "C'è Zeta Punto Ibra."
Martinez:


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa centra la visibilità Champions?!..ma si leggono quelli che scrivono ste boiate?..se arrivi al Milan *sei arrivato* non ti serve più la vetrina..quella ti serve quando sei in una squadre che vuoi lasciare...
> A 28 anni giochi nel porto e hai problemi ad andare in un Milan che vuole rinascere?..ma dai su...il problema si chiama solo ingaggio, al city offrono di più e si sa che i procuratori prendono la percentuale......
> 
> Comunque ha sbagliato fester con la solita mediaticità...se chiamava il porto e si accordava era tutto a posto..così mezzo mondo sa che JM è in vendita e si inseriscono..
> ...


ma quali colpe !
jm e' sul mercato da anni
siete giovani ? non ricordate trattative estenuanti ?

vediamo se kedira resuscita a torino , se era sano giocava nel real


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: la montagna da scalare per il Milan si chiama Manchester City. E' quello il club che sta facendo tentennare il colombiano e il suo agente. L'offerta al giocatore, infatti, è superiore rispetto a quella rossonera. Galliani, di ritorno da Oporto, rimane ottimista ma adesso è tutto nelle mani di Jackson: chi sceglierà?*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Molto, molto strana questa storia. E se la (falsa) notizia l'avesse fatta uscire Galliani per rendere più clamoroso l'acquisto?



Per me è cosi. Galliani ha molti mariti e decide le notizie da mandare. Di Marzio è suo marito per eccellenza. Vuole uscire con "abbiamo battuto la concorrenza del City"..

Altrimenti su Sky News sport uk parlerebbero di questa trattativa


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



dai dai  Già mi immagino le dichiarazioni del Condor: Il mercato è chiuso!


----------



## Snake (11 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> dai dai  Già mi immagino le dichiarazioni del Condor: Il mercato è chiuso!


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Agente Martinez a Calciomercato.com:" Ci siamo,siamo vicini alla chiusura della trattativa con i rossoneri, ci sono tante possibilità, domani o Sabato speriamo di dare l'annuncio ufficiale,con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno."*



ma questo già parla di ibra come se fosse sicuro... 

ok raga adesso calma e gesso...non vorrei nuovamente ripiombare in una tristezza infinita se poi non si fa....qualcun altra testata riporta le dichiarazioni???


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma questo già parla di ibra come se fosse sicuro...
> 
> ok raga adesso calma e gesso...non vorrei nuovamente ripiombare in una tristezza infinita se poi non si fa....qualcun altra testata riporta le dichiarazioni???



Con Ibrahimovic *SAREBBE* una coppia da sogno.Dove la vedi la sicurezza?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Agente Martinez a Calciomercato.com:" Ci siamo,siamo vicini alla chiusura della trattativa con i rossoneri, ci sono tante possibilità, domani o Sabato speriamo di dare l'annuncio ufficiale,con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno."*



Deve aver letto il mio messaggio su FB...


----------



## Brain84 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



Ormai è nostro e secondo me da ieri.


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



boom.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*





Adesso sì che va bene.



Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ormai è nostro e secondo me da ieri.



Anche io non ho creduto alle piste inglesi visto che non sono riportate in UK, l'altra squadra era il Valencia. Ha fatto bene a rifiutare un anno di CL.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Con Ibrahimovic *SAREBBE* una coppia da sogno.Dove la vedi la sicurezza?



ad oggi nessuno dei due è ufficiale del milan, quindi il sarebbe lo vedo più in riferimento al suo assistito piuttosto che a ibra. Insomma non dici sarebbe una coppia fantastica con un giocatore che neanche sai se sarà del milan o meno. Evidentemente "qualcuno" gli ha già preannunciato il progetto del milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



Stiamo davvero per prendere uno capace di fare questi gol?


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Con Ibrahimovic *SAREBBE* una coppia da sogno.Dove la vedi la sicurezza?


sarebbe e' jm
se qualcuno.... non gli avesse detto di ibra non avrebbe senso nominarlo
frase che da addirittura + per certo ibra di jm


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



Comunque questo agente ha davvero un filo diretto con calciomercato?


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> sarebbe e' jm
> se qualcuno.... non gli avesse detto di ibra non avrebbe senso nominarlo



esatto


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



...dai che torna il Milan


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ad oggi nessuno dei due è ufficiale del milan, quindi il sarebbe lo vedo più in riferimento al suo assistito piuttosto che a ibra. Insomma non dici sarebbe una coppia fantastica con un giocatore che neanche sai se sarà del milan o meno. Evidentemente "qualcuno" gli ha già preannunciato il progetto del milan



Ma scusa lui è l'agente di Jackson!Saprà poi dove andrà il suo assistito no? Sicuramente lui voleva dire "Se al Milan approderà pure Ibra sarà una coppia fantastica" io l'ho interpretata cosi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*


Ma questo qua perchè se ne esce citando Ibrahimovic? Che ne sa di sta storia? Che Galliani abbia fatto leva mettendo in mezzo Ibra per convincere procuratore e giocatore a venire da noi (se mai dovesse venire da noi)?


----------



## walter 22 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



azz... non credevo più di leggere notizie del genere. Speriamo lui ed Ibra 
(però sono peggio di San Tommaso se non vedo non credo)


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma scusa lui è l'agente di Jackson!Saprà poi dove andrà il suo assistito no? Sicuramente lui voleva dire "Se al Milan approderà pure Ibra sarà una coppia fantastica" io l'ho interpretata cosi



no...vedi? tu stesso per far capire il senso hai detto se ibra dovesse approdare...lui ha invece affermato, sarebbe una coppia fantastica con ibra...riferendosi a jm non a ibra. Insomma questo discorso lo fai con un giocatore della rosa, non con uno che non si sa che cosa farà.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no...vedi? tu stesso per far capire il senso hai detto se ibra dovesse approdare...lui ha invece affermato, sarebbe una coppia fantastica con ibra...riferendosi a jm non a ibra. Insomma questo discorso lo fai con un giocatore della rosa, non con uno che non si sa che cosa farà.



Spero sia come dici te


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



Ha bruciato Ibrahimovic a Galliani!!! Ora per vendetta il condor annulla tutto e non prende più nessuno dei due  

A parte gli scherzi, come diceva prima Pietro Mazzara a Radio Sportiva, il primo acquisto rischia di scatenare un effetto a cascata, favorendo la chiusura anche di altre trattative importanti.


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma questo qua perchè se ne esce citando Ibrahimovic? Che ne sa di sta storia? Che Galliani abbia fatto leva mettendo in mezzo Ibra per convincere procuratore e giocatore a venire da noi (se mai dovesse venire da noi)?



Secondo me, è stato lo stesso Ibra ad avallare la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il Milan non gli darebbe mai un partner d'attacco con cui non andrebbe d'accordo sul campo e/o nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ha bruciato Ibrahimovic a Galliani!!! Ora per vendetta il condor annulla tutto e non prende più nessuno dei due
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, come diceva prima Pietro Mazzara a Radio Sportiva, il primo acquisto rischia di scatenare un effetto a cascata, favorendo la chiusura anche di altre trattative importanti.



concordo, il Milan che l'11 giugno si presenta dal Porto e paga senza colpo ferire 35 milioni di clausola rescissoria è una bomba che fa capire a tutti, giocatori migliori compresi, che facciamo sul serio, che se vengono da noi nel 2017 possono vincere la Champions League.


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma scusa lui è l'agente di Jackson!Saprà poi dove andrà il suo assistito no? Sicuramente lui voleva dire "Se al Milan approderà pure Ibra sarà una coppia fantastica" io l'ho interpretata cosi


guarda puo' averla sparata spinto dalle promesse del condor x avere jm ma alla lettera quella frase indica ibra gia' del milan (traduzione esatta permettendo)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ha bruciato Ibrahimovic a Galliani!!! Ora per vendetta il condor annulla tutto e non prende più nessuno dei due
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, come diceva prima Pietro Mazzara a Radio Sportiva, il primo acquisto rischia di scatenare un effetto a cascata, favorendo la chiusura anche di altre trattative importanti.


Secondo me invece è una cosa seria. Pensasse a fare colui che assiste Martinez invece di sparlare a vanvera facendo sapere al mondo che anche Ibrahimovic è cercato da noi.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> concordo, il Milan che l'11 giugno si presenta dal Porto e paga senza colpo ferire 35 milioni di clausola rescissoria è una bomba che fa capire a tutti, giocatori migliori compresi, che facciamo sul serio, che se vengono da noi nel 2017 possono vincere la Champions League.



Sarebbe stata comunque un impresa impossibile eh... ma pensa se Mr Bee veniva l'anno scorso e quest'anno ci costruivamo per arrivare alla finale di San Siro.


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



E allora chiudete sant'iddiooooooo!!! Dai che voglio stappareeeee


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

no scusate ho sbagliato!


----------



## koti (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*


Certo che per noi milanisti le trattative diventano davvero da infarto... che paura con la notizia sul City, sicuro che è una voce messa in giro da Galliani.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] : Voci di corridoio dicono che Galliani non sia riuscito a trovare l'accordo con la Buccino e che quindi sia stato obbligato a prendere Jackson Martinez


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

adesso sotto con kondogbia condor......non mollare nulla!!!


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> adesso sotto con kondogbia condor......non mollare nulla!!!



Non è ancora chiuso, voglio sentirlo dire da Galliani che è chiuso.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Certo che per noi milanisti le trattative diventano davvero da infarto... che paura con la notizia sul City, sicuro che è una voce messa in giro da Galliani.



Suma : "Stiamo lottando contro un club che fattura il doppio di noi".

Niente i treatrini rimangono sempre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*


Ma queste dichiarazioni hanno trovato riscontri su altre fonti? Altrimenti non sono ancora tranquillo.


----------



## Hammer (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



No vabbè eroico


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Molto, molto strana questa storia. E se la (falsa) notizia l'avesse fatta uscire Galliani per rendere più clamoroso l'acquisto?



"il giocatore non ne ha voluto sapere di altre squadre, ha voluto fortemente solo il Milan" in B4

evergreen


----------



## pisolo22 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il 1o tassello per ricostruire una squadra valida prima in Italia e poi in Europa... Ora Voglio Il Condor nel weekend al Principato pappa e cicca con il pizzaiolo Raiola per prendere Ibra(speriamo a 0 ma non sono cosi ottimista) e con lui Nelio Lucas che tampina il procuratore di kondogbia per fargli firmare un bel contratto quadriennale con noi e poi tutti insieme a fare la ricotta con Briatore al casino ahahhaha


----------



## Dany20 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*


Il riscatto del Condor!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

lol buffo che con il solo ipotetico acquisto di Martinez avremmo speso più adesso che in tipo 3 campagne acquisti consecutive messe assieme.


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma queste dichiarazioni hanno trovato riscontri su altre fonti? Altrimenti non sono ancora tranquillo.



Ma infatti queste dichiarazioni il procuratore a chi le rilascia? Non solo questa è anche quelle precedenti..


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



Jackson eroico  Tra le cascate d'oro del City e il giocare con Ibra ha fatto la scelta giusta


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



Aspetto Di Marzio,di sto agente troll e di calciomercato.com non mi fido.


----------



## kasta86 (11 Giugno 2015)

Buongiorno a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum



robs91 ha scritto:


> Aspetto Di Marzio,di sto agente troll e di calciomercato.com non mi fido.



L'articolo è a firma Davide Russo de Cerame, che vi assicuro, è uno che non scrive balle (lo conosco personalmente). 
Comunque speriamo in bene. siamo già alla 100 pagina, speriamo di non dover arrivare alla 200 prima di campiare topic


----------



## gabuz (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo! L'agente di Jackson ha parlato nuovamente a Calciomercato.com: "Si, ormai ci siamo, siamo davvero vicini alla chiusura della trattativa col Milan, ci sono molte possibilità. Tra domani e dopodomani speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio. Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe una coppia da sogno".*



Ibra lo saluterà con un calcio rotante affettuoso, come solo lui sa fare...


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

kasta86 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per carità non ne dubito, ma sto agente rilascia interviste ogni ora a siti di calciomercato dicendo cose diverse.Per questo aspetto una fonte seria come Di Marzio prima di festeggiare


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2015)

*Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta. 

Il si ad un passo.*


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] : Voci di corridoio dicono che Galliani non sia riuscito a trovare l'accordo con la Buccino e che quindi sia stato obbligato a prendere Jackson Martinez



...la Buccino la sta usando per convincere Martinez


----------



## Snake (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*



allora direi che è fatta sul serio. Molto bene ora chiudiamo per kondocoso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*


Beh, fosse così, faccio i complimenti a Galliani. Lo insultavo quando sbagliava, giusto fargli gli elogi quando agisce bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*



Basta che non si sbilanci Ruiu


----------



## Dany20 (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*


Ora possiamo stare tranquilli.


----------



## kasta86 (11 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Per carità non ne dubito, ma sto agente rilascia interviste ogni ora a siti di calciomercato dicendo cose diverse.



In effetti non si capisce bene dove trovi il tempo per le trattative! Dai. Ottimo giocatore, e per quelli che dicono che il campionato portoghese non è competitivo, questo ha fatto cmq 7 goal su 8 presenza in Champions


----------



## bmb (11 Giugno 2015)

Fondamentale. Assolutamente fondamentale per far capire agli obbiettivi futuri (Kondo e speriamo qualcun'altro, oltre a Zeta) che abbiamo brutte intenzioni, bruttissime. Per gli altri, ovviamente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*



Speriamo dai su voglio l'annuncio ufficiale


----------



## anakyn101 (11 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi aspettiamo l'ufficialita', non vorrei svegliarmi domani e starci male! Se e' veramente tutto vero dico solo una cosa: We are back


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Speriamo dai su voglio l'annuncio ufficiale



Ma l'annuncio possono darlo prima di far fare le visite mediche dato che Jackson è in Cile per la coppa America?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma l'annuncio possono darlo prima di far fare le visite mediche dato che Jackson è in Cile per la coppa America?



Anche T.Silva fece le visite mediche in Brasile quando venne preso dal PSG. Dipende, ma l'importante è l'accordo tra le parti. Il resto è solo burocrazia


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma l'annuncio possono darlo prima di far fare le visite mediche dato che Jackson è in Cile per la coppa America?



mandano la Buccino a fargli le visite mediche...


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Speriamo dai su voglio l'annuncio ufficiale



Giusto. Finché non c'è quello, tutta fuffa.


----------



## Rok (11 Giugno 2015)

Dai ragazzi che si comincia a respirare....


----------



## Reblanck (11 Giugno 2015)

In questo caso mettiamo che non arriva,la colpa nn è ne della società ne di Galliani...
Sono andati la e pagano tutta la clausola e danno 3 volte di più di ingaggio al giocatore,se poi non viene è un altro discorso!
L'unica cosa che rimprovero a Galliani è quella che tutte le volte che andiamo ad acquistare un giocatore lo deve sempre sapere mezzo mondo!
Cmq penso proprio che arrivi...


----------



## Dapone (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*



incrocio le dita. non tanto per JM quanto perché questo vuol dire tanto.


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Basta che non si sbilanci Ruiu


ma va
aspetta l'ingaggio di conte dopo a disfatta con la croazia


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...la Buccino la sta usando per convincere Martinez



Ah ecco!Ora è tutto più chiaro!Altro che Zlatan...Ha usato la Cristina per convincerlo e chiamalo scemo il buon Martinez


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo che non faccia un minuto in coppa America almeno arriva bello riposato


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*





Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma l'annuncio possono darlo prima di far fare le visite mediche dato che Jackson è in Cile per la coppa America?



Penso proprio di si,Thiago aveva effettuato le visite con il Psg in Brasile.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Gazzetta TV - da Manchester si tenta il sorpasso offrendo anche più di 4 milioni annui a Martinez a fronte dei 3,5 offerti dal Milan con cui esisterebbe un accordo di massima.*


----------



## gabuz (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*



Daiii... La doppia musichetta


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*



Lacrime  Dopo anni di Matri, Pazzini, Destri e Sinistri... Jackson Martinez e Ibra


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*



Ma ha detto così?Su twitter leggo questo:"È 1 anno che Adriano Galliani e Pompeo si sentono per Jackson Martinez. Non siamo ottimisti e nemmeno pessimisti, prendiamo con piacere le parole del procuratore e speriamo vada tutto bene".


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gazzetta TV - da Manchester si tenta il sorpasso offrendo anche più di 4 milioni annui a Martinez a fronte dei 3,5 offerti dal Milan con cui esisterebbe un accordo di massima.*



Ma quale Manchester e Manchester su, offerta che non esiste proprio


----------



## koti (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gazzetta TV - da Manchester si tenta il sorpasso offrendo anche più di 4 milioni annui a Martinez a fronte dei 3,5 offerti dal Milan con cui esisterebbe un accordo di massima.*


Che palle...


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2015)

A Sky non dicono nulla, anzi, parlano del City.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ma quale Manchester e Manchester su, offerta che non esiste proprio





koti ha scritto:


> Che palle...



....speriamo bene.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Dai se il procuratore del giocatore ha detto quello cose significa che siamo in netto vantaggio rispetto alla concorrenza...Speriamo bene,ma sono cautamente ottimista


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gazzetta TV - da Manchester si tenta il sorpasso offrendo anche più di 4 milioni annui a Martinez a fronte dei 3,5 offerti dal Milan con cui esisterebbe un accordo di massima.*



Del City ne ha parlato solo Di Marzio e loro avranno preso la news da loro secondo me, fino a quando Pedullà non dirà che c'è anche il City sono tranquilla.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma ha detto così?Su twitter leggo questo:"È 1 anno che Adriano Galliani e Pompeo si sentono per Jackson Martinez. Non siamo ottimisti e nemmeno pessimisti, prendiamo con piacere le parole del procuratore e speriamo vada tutto bene".



La notizia l'ho presa da un account twitter affidabile, ovviamente non posso postare il nome, però è gente che segue MC 24 ore su 24 e non fa sparate, che poi semmai la sparata sarebbe di Suma....

E ovviamente se fosse stata una fonte spazzatura mi sarei guardato bene dal postare una notizia così.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

sportmediaset dice city e utd provano il rilancio disperato. Porca miseria....questi maledetti. Ancora ci sarà da sudare purtroppo.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sportmediaset dice city e utd provano il rilancio disperato. Porca miseria....questi maledetti. Ancora ci sarà da sudare purtroppo.



...a questo punto conta solo la volontà di Martinez.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sportmediaset dice city e utd provano il rilancio disperato. Porca miseria....questi maledetti. Ancora ci sarà da sudare purtroppo.



Si certo adesso pure lo United ahahahahaah...Ma chi gli crede!!!Io non credo a ste baggianate di City e United.


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sportmediaset dice city e utd provano il rilancio disperato. Porca miseria....questi maledetti. Ancora ci sarà da sudare purtroppo.



Bho il procuratore dice "speriamo di dare l'annuncio ufficiale domani" e un ora dopo escono le cifre offerte dalle altre squadre di Manchester? Va bene tutto ma qua si sta facendo il circo manco MArtinez fosse Cristiano Ronaldo. Detto che Jackson mi piace molto e sarebbe un colpaccio.


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Non ci sto capendo molto


----------



## medjai (11 Giugno 2015)

Il condor è tornato


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si certo adesso pure lo United ahahahahaah...Ma chi gli crede!!!Io non credo a ste baggianate di City e United.



beh raga ma se ci riflettiamo un attimo, quale altro attaccante forte lo prendi a queste cifre?? higuain siamo sicuri sia più forte? quest'anno ha fatto schifo...cavani non si muove per meno di 50/60 cucuzze. Direi che come rapporto qualità/prezzo Jackson è il migliore in questo momento.


----------



## mark (11 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Il condor è tornato



Ahahahahahah fantastico


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non ci sto capendo molto



Dalle notizie che arrivano sembra che oramai ci siamo: Martinez deciderà a breve cosa fare.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

ad un certo punto sembrava tutto finito, poi il si ad un passo ed ora i 2 manchester si rifanno sotto (a quanto pare)... è possibile che si debba soffrire così ogni volta?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ad un certo punto sembrava tutto finito, poi il si ad un passo ed ora i 2 manchester si rifanno sotto (a quanto pare)... è possibile che si debba soffrire così ogni volta?



...almeno, in questo caso, soffriamo per un grande acquisto


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Il condor è tornato



agghiacciante


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dalle notizie che arrivano sembra che oramai ci siamo: Martinez deciderà a breve cosa fare.



Ma non aveva detto si l' agente?


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...almeno, in questo caso, soffriamo per un grande acquisto



certamente, ma è per questo che sono in agitazione da giorni, non facciamo un "colpo" da anni, è massacrante sto tira e molla


----------



## Davidinho22 (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ad un certo punto sembrava tutto finito, poi il si ad un passo ed ora i 2 manchester si rifanno sotto (a quanto pare)... è possibile che si debba soffrire così ogni volta?



fossimo il club di una volta (in champions e per vincere la champions) avremmo già chiuso questa trattativa, purtroppo stiamo partendo da molto in basso e non è facile portare campioni giocando solo in coppa italia e nemmeno sicuri di poter lottare per lo scudetto... anzi. Per ora abbiamo solo il nome e delle "promesse" non ci resta che sperare, ma è ovvio che qualunque trattativa per qualunque giocatore di un certo calibro sarà veramente sudata. E non c'entra nè condor nè doyen nè chissà cosa


----------



## Davidinho22 (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gazzetta TV - da Manchester si tenta il sorpasso offrendo anche più di 4 milioni annui a Martinez a fronte dei 3,5 offerti dal Milan con cui esisterebbe un accordo di massima.*



.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma non aveva detto si l' agente?



...l'agente, pare, ch abbia detto che ci sono molte possibilità ....


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> certamente, ma è per questo che sono in agitazione da giorni, non facciamo un "colpo" da anni, è massacrante sto tira e molla



....vedila diversamente: finalmente trattiamo calciatori da Milan.


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...l'agente, pare, ch abbia detto che ci sono molte possibilità ....



Bhè ha detto "speriamo di dare l'annuncio di Jackson al MIlan domani o dopodomani" mi sembra come dire se Jackson non muore stasera è del Milan..poi però circolano ste voci delle squadra di manchester..bho ci sto capendo poco sinceramente..


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....vedila diversamente: finalmente trattiamo calciatori da Milan.



5 mesi fa andavamo in treno da Destro.......
quindi son d'accordo!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bhè ha detto "speriamo di dare l'annuncio di Jackson al MIlan domani o dopodomani" mi sembra come dire se Jackson non muore stasera è del Milan..poi però circolano ste voci delle squadra di manchester..bho ci sto capendo poco sinceramente..



...in ogni caso oramai ci siamo. Avremo delle risposte.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2015)

Suma..


----------



## Rok (11 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Suma..



che dice?


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bhè ha detto "speriamo di dare l'annuncio di Jackson al MIlan domani o dopodomani" mi sembra come dire se Jackson non muore stasera è del Milan..poi però circolano ste voci delle squadra di manchester..bho ci sto capendo poco sinceramente..



Si ma sono dichiarazioni a calciomercato.com che non riporta praticamente nessuno.Meglio aspettare fonti più serie.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Giugno 2015)

Non ha passaporto comunitario giusto? Occupiamo la prima casella quindi?


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Si ma sono dichiarazioni a calciomercato.com che non riporta praticamente nessuno.Meglio aspettare fonti più serie.



Sì, allora dovremmo tener buone solo quelle rilasciate ieri a "O Jogo" ovvero: "Il futuro di Jackson è già definito e tutto verrà definito nei prossimi giorni. Andrà in un top club che verrà reso noto dopo la firma dei contratti. Come concordato il Porto riceverà la cifra richiesta nella clausola. Mancano gli ultimi passi e non si fa niente senza il mio amico Jorge Mendez".
Queste sono le uniche dichiarazioni CERTE dell'agente..quindi se non prendiamo buone quelle di calciomercato.com non dovremmo prender buone neanche le altre..


----------



## siioca (11 Giugno 2015)

ho letto che lo united sta trattando con l'Hoffenheim l'acquisto del brasiliano Firmino, credo che sia una buona notizia per noi.


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Il condor è tornato


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*



Suma porta una iattura pazzesca, è secondo solo a Ruiu


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1874]Pampu7[/MENTION] le notizie si riportano con le fonti


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per i Books Milan in netto vantaggio su tutti.
> *



*Il sito di betting di SKY UK ha tolto le quote dell'affare di Jackson Martinez (il passaggio al Milan era quotato 1.10), affare fatto?*


----------



## Sanchez (11 Giugno 2015)

Il City pur di averlo pagherebbe tranquillamente 40 di cartellino e 4 di ingaggio, cosa stiamo aspettando???


----------



## TheZio (11 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Il condor è tornato



Epico 
Se si torna a fare Mercato, quello con la M maiuscola, questa diventa la Gif dell anno!!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Nell'attesa ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2015)

K


Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nell'attesa ...



Mamma mia Raga  ... Ma ve lo immaginate con Ibra ??


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> K
> 
> Mamma mia Raga  ... Ma ve lo immaginate con Ibra ??



...finalmente varrebbe la pena vedere le partite


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Ma il buon di Marzio non riporta novità?


----------



## Dapone (11 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> K
> 
> Mamma mia Raga  ... Ma ve lo immaginate con Ibra ??



è veloce, tecnico e potente. da quando non vediamo una prima punta così al milan?

(c'è da dire che alcuni goal in questo video sono papere delle difese portoghesi)


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

...altro video


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma il buon di Marzio non riporta novità?



Se darà news lo farà alle 23, ora non danno news per creare hype intorno alla vicenda, così la gente guarderà calciomercato stasera


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Il sito di betting di SKY UK ha tolto le quote dell'affare di Jackson Martinez (il passaggio al Milan era quotato 1.10), affare fatto?*



A questo punto se Galliani e Nelio non lo portano a Milano devono "spararsi".


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> è veloce, tecnico e potente. da quando non vediamo una prima punta così al milan?
> 
> (c'è da dire che alcuni goal in questo video sono papere delle difese portoghesi)



Dai tempi di Weah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Suma a Milan Channel: è quasi fatta.
> 
> Il si ad un passo.*



Se non viene però voglio la testa di Suma su un piatto


----------



## Renegade (11 Giugno 2015)

Arrivasse Ibrahimovic quest'acquisto gioverebbe di tutt'altra luce. Comunque putacaso si avesse già Ibrahimovic era senz'altro meglio investire tale cifra sul centrocampo, vero reparto da rifondare completamente. In ogni caso Jackson Martinez, ad esclusione di Falcao, era l'opzione migliore sul mercato nel suo ruolo. L'entusiasmo che ne consegue deve essere generato non tanto dall'individuo, quanto dal simbolo che tale investimento rappresenta.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

*Sportmediaset titola: Jackson Martinez, il si entro 24 ore.*


----------



## JacksonMartinez (11 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=2049]JacksonMartinez[/MENTION] NO link esterni


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Giugno 2015)

mammmmmammia martinez con dietro ibra o viceversa....

mutande stlacloccanti..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Occhio ai link.


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> K
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Min. 4:24 Gol alla Ibra


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2015)

Ho letto anch'io.
Secondo Deporte Colombiano Jackson Martinez avrebbe confermato di aver deciso per il Milan, rifiutando Valencia ed Arsenal, quindi sempre secondo loro è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
Articolo, comunque, di ieri.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Per Sportmediaset con Jackson Martinez manca l'accordo sull'ingaggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Sportmediaset con Jackson Martinez manca l'accordo sull'ingaggio.


Ma se proprio col giocatore sembravano aver trovato l'intesa su tutto...  
Non sa nessuno come stanno le cose, ho capito. Aspetto che Galliani ci dica se è fatta o meno...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se proprio col giocatore sembravano aver trovato l'intesa su tutto...
> Non sa nessuno come stanno le cose, ho capito. *Aspetto che Galliani ci dica se è fatta o meno.*..



...sperando che almeno lui sappia la verità


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se proprio col giocatore sembravano aver trovato l'intesa su tutto...
> Non sa nessuno come stanno le cose, ho capito. Aspetto che Galliani ci dica se è fatta o meno...



Tra l'altro citando ancora sto benedetto procuratore!! Che secondo la fonte dalla quale sportmediaset riferisce le parole avrebbe detto alle ore 18.43 "la chiusura della trattativa è vicina, speriamo di poter dare l'annuncio domani o dopodomani" per poi alle ore 18.50 dire che "non ci siamo ancora. Le possibilità per chiudere ci sono ma manca ancora l'accordo col giocatore".
Ora o questo Agente è schizofrenico e ha una doppia personalità o le informazioni vengono riportate in maniera non corretta.


----------



## Renegade (11 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se proprio col giocatore sembravano aver trovato l'intesa su tutto...
> Non sa nessuno come stanno le cose, ho capito. *Aspetto che Galliani ci dica se è fatta o meno*...



Se c'è un progetto di rifondazione vera, con del denaro vero, allora Galliani non tornerà a mani vuote. Non importa se sul calciatore ci sia il City o il Bayern Monaco, saprebbe portarlo al Milan. Siamo stati abituati troppo alla sua ultima ''versione'', storpia, date le circostanze. Quando si parla di trattative è il migliore al mondo. Al di là delle ultime pippe, i campioni al Milan li ha sempre saputi portare. E ricordo la fenomenale operazione di Ibrahimovic dal Barcellona, pagato solo 20 mln e a rate, pur essendo il migliore dopo Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo. Su quest'aspetto ho fiducia.

In ogni caso arrivi o meno, mi è indifferente. Mi basta il solo Ibrahimovic, dato che il reparto da rifondare è un altro e non stiamo parlando di Higuain. Tuttavia comprendo quei 35 mln cosa possano simboleggiare. E putacaso Wenger lo portasse all'Arsenal proprio ora che potremmo prendere Il Pipita non lo perdonerei per nulla al mondo.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Pedullà su Sportitalia ha appena detto che Galliani è in contatto con l'agente di Martinez e sarebbe pronto a ritornare in Portogallo per versare i 35 milioni richiesti dal Porto.


----------



## pisolo22 (11 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà Su Sportitalia ha detto che c'è una trattativa serrata telefonica tra Pompeo procuratore di Martinez e Galliani sull'ingaggio di 4 milioni più bonus e se dovesse chiudersi domani Galliani e pronto a volare di nuovo ad O Porto*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Giugno 2015)

Dai però


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: Martinez ora sta parlando soltanto con il Milan.*


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà Su Sportitalia ha detto che c'è una trattativa serrata telefonica tra Pompeo procuratore di Martinez e Galliani sull'ingaggio di 4 milioni più bonus e se dovesse chiudersi domani Galliani e pronto a volare di nuovo ad O Porto*



Il terzo blitz


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà Su Sportitalia ha detto che c'è una trattativa serrata telefonica tra Pompeo procuratore di Martinez e Galliani sull'ingaggio di 4 milioni più bonus e se dovesse chiudersi domani Galliani e pronto a volare di nuovo ad O Porto*



Alla fine ce l'ha fatta quel ladro del procuratore a tirare sul prezzo, che schifo...


----------



## Djici (11 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se c'è un progetto di rifondazione vera, con del denaro vero, allora Galliani non tornerà a mani vuote. Non importa se sul calciatore ci sia il City o il Bayern Monaco, saprebbe portarlo al Milan. Siamo stati abituati troppo alla sua ultima ''versione'', storpia, date le circostanze. Quando si parla di trattative è il migliore al mondo. Al di là delle ultime pippe, i campioni al Milan li ha sempre saputi portare. E ricordo la fenomenale operazione di Ibrahimovic dal Barcellona, pagato solo 20 mln e a rate, pur essendo il migliore dopo Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo. Su quest'aspetto ho fiducia.
> 
> In ogni caso arrivi o meno, mi è indifferente. Mi basta il solo Ibrahimovic, dato che il reparto da rifondare è un altro e non stiamo parlando di Higuain. Tuttavia comprendo quei 35 mln cosa possano simboleggiare. E putacaso Wenger lo portasse all'Arsenal proprio ora che potremmo prendere Il Pipita non lo perdonerei per nulla al mondo.



Galliani e stato bravo quando la situazione lo permetteva.
Ibra e stato svenduto dal Barca perche volevano farlo fuori... cosi come noi lo abbiamo svenduto perche dovevamo fare scendere il monte ingaggi.

Non e un fenomeno... neppure con i soldi.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pedullà su Sportitalia ha appena detto che Galliani è in contatto con l'agente di Martinez e sarebbe pronto a ritornare in Portogallo per versare i 35 milioni richiesti dal Porto.



E allora perchè è partito oggi?


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (11 Giugno 2015)

Qua non si capisce più niente! Sky parla del city, pedullà dice che Jackson sta parlando solo con il Milan(ma a me pedullà francamente mi sembra poco credibile)!


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà Su Sportitalia ha detto che c'è una trattativa serrata telefonica tra Pompeo procuratore di Martinez e Galliani sull'ingaggio di 4 milioni più bonus e se dovesse chiudersi domani Galliani e pronto a volare di nuovo ad O Porto*



Quindi Galliani ha fatto lo sbattiporta per fare uscire allo scoperto Poppeo!


----------



## Renegade (11 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Galliani e stato bravo quando la situazione lo permetteva.
> Ibra e stato svenduto dal Barca perche volevano farlo fuori... cosi come noi lo abbiamo svenduto perche dovevamo fare scendere il monte ingaggi.
> 
> Non e un fenomeno... neppure con i soldi.



A mio avviso bisogna sfatare il mito secondo la quale chiunque sia un fenomeno con i soldi. Manchester City e PSG son lì a dimostrarlo; zero assoluto in Europa, ogni anno. Eppure centinaia di milioni spesi.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Quindi Galliani ha fatto lo sbattiporta per fare uscire allo scoperto Poppeo!



...a 4 milioni più bonus si può fare.


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2015)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà Su Sportitalia ha detto che c'è una trattativa serrata telefonica tra Pompeo procuratore di Martinez e Galliani sull'ingaggio di 4 milioni più bonus e se dovesse chiudersi domani Galliani e pronto a volare di nuovo ad O Porto*



Bhe dai, ci sta ancora!


----------



## Renegade (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...a 4 milioni più bonus si può fare.



Muntari - 3 Milioni
Pazzini - 2,5 Milioni

E' incredibile che liberandosi di loro due ci sia la possibilità di un ingaggio simile a Jackson Martinez.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...a 4 milioni più bonus si può fare.



Alla grande!!! Se li prendeva robinho


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...a 4 milioni più bonus si può fare.



avrà saputo l'ingaggio di Mexes...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Muntari - 3 Milioni
> Pazzini - 2,5 Milioni
> 
> E' incredibile che liberandosi di loro due ci sia la possibilità di un ingaggio simile a Jackson Martinez.





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Alla grande!!! Se li prendeva robinho





robs91 ha scritto:


> avrà saputo l'ingaggio di Mexes...



...a questo punto sarebbe un delitto non prenderlo.


----------



## pisolo22 (11 Giugno 2015)

Cmq io come molti qui hanno detto credo che il procuratore abbia solo voluto fare un gioco al rialzo per riuscire a strappare il miglior accordo possibile per il proprio assistito facendone gli interessi suoi e quelli di Martinez , Prima c'era il Valencia poi l'Arsenal adesso City e United la verità e che se il colombiano voleva andare altrove Il condor non si sbatteva per 3 giorni e come ha detto Suma se ci sono i soldi e i contatti tra di loro andavano avanti da un'anno il giocatore arriverà se non a 3,5 a 4 vuoi che tutto sfumi per 500mila euro a questo livello credo sia impensabile forse gli anni scorsi si ma quest'anno non credo , cmq sulla bravura di Galliani se lo fosse stato davvero la clausola l'avremmo pagata in più anni comunque qui non siamo commercialisti e nemmeno cacciamo noi i soldi a noi interessano i fatti e quindi che Martinez arrivi e speriamo che sia cosi !!!!!


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Martinez ora sta parlando soltanto con il Milan.*



Come sempre detto, non esistono interessamento di altre squadre attualmente, c'è solo il milan


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A mio avviso bisogna sfatare il mito secondo la quale chiunque sia un fenomeno con i soldi. Manchester City e PSG son lì a dimostrarlo; zero assoluto in Europa, ogni anno. Eppure centinaia di milioni spesi.





Renegade ha scritto:


> Se c'è un progetto di rifondazione vera, con del denaro vero, allora Galliani non tornerà a mani vuote. Non importa se sul calciatore ci sia il City o il Bayern Monaco, saprebbe portarlo al Milan. Siamo stati abituati troppo alla sua ultima ''versione'', storpia, date le circostanze. Quando si parla di trattative è il migliore al mondo. Al di là delle ultime pippe, i campioni al Milan li ha sempre saputi portare. E ricordo la fenomenale operazione di Ibrahimovic dal Barcellona, pagato solo 20 mln e a rate, pur essendo il migliore dopo Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo. Su quest'aspetto ho fiducia.
> 
> In ogni caso arrivi o meno, mi è indifferente. Mi basta il solo Ibrahimovic, dato che il reparto da rifondare è un altro e non stiamo parlando di Higuain. Tuttavia comprendo quei 35 mln cosa possano simboleggiare. E putacaso Wenger lo portasse all'Arsenal proprio ora che potremmo prendere Il Pipita non lo perdonerei per nulla al mondo.



Concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Di Marzio ha detto niente?


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se c'è un progetto di rifondazione vera, con del denaro vero, allora Galliani non tornerà a mani vuote. Non importa se sul calciatore ci sia il City o il Bayern Monaco, saprebbe portarlo al Milan. Siamo stati abituati troppo alla sua ultima ''versione'', storpia, date le circostanze. Quando si parla di trattative è il migliore al mondo. Al di là delle ultime pippe, i campioni al Milan li ha sempre saputi portare. E ricordo la fenomenale operazione di Ibrahimovic dal Barcellona, pagato solo 20 mln e a rate, pur essendo il migliore dopo Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo. Su quest'aspetto ho fiducia.
> 
> In ogni caso arrivi o meno, mi è indifferente. Mi basta il solo Ibrahimovic, dato che il reparto da rifondare è un altro e non stiamo parlando di Higuain. Tuttavia comprendo quei 35 mln cosa possano simboleggiare. E putacaso Wenger lo portasse all'Arsenal proprio ora che potremmo prendere Il Pipita non lo perdonerei per nulla al mondo.



Potenzialmente Jackson potrebbe essere al livello di Higuain, comunque DeLaurentis non lo venderebbe mai in Italia


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (11 Giugno 2015)

Sto seguendo lo speciale calciomercato su sky ma ancora non hanno detto nulla sul Milan


----------



## Renegade (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Potenzialmente Jackson potrebbe essere al livello di Higuain, comunque DeLaurentis non lo venderebbe mai in Italia



Jackson Martinez è un ottimo calciatore. Ma è sicuramente inferiore a personaggi come Higuain, Benezema, Falcao, Lewandowski, Cavani, Ibrahimovic. Basti pensare che ha quasi 30 anni e non ha mai assaggiato la terra di un campionato competitivo. Ovviamente non va sminuito, ma bisogna capire che anche se non arrivasse non perdiamo un fenomeno. E che Ibrahimovic fa reparto da sé.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà adesso in diretta sta ribadendo ancora una volta che l'agente di Martinez adesso sta parlando solo e soltanto col Milan e si lavora sui 4 milioni l'anno*


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: Il Milan sta trattando sulla base dei 4 milioni più bonus richiesti da Martinez.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se c'è un progetto di rifondazione vera, con del denaro vero, allora Galliani non tornerà a mani vuote. Non importa se sul calciatore ci sia il City o il Bayern Monaco, saprebbe portarlo al Milan. Siamo stati abituati troppo alla sua ultima ''versione'', storpia, date le circostanze. Quando si parla di trattative è il migliore al mondo. Al di là delle ultime pippe, i campioni al Milan li ha sempre saputi portare. E ricordo la fenomenale operazione di Ibrahimovic dal Barcellona, pagato solo 20 mln e a rate, pur essendo il migliore dopo Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo. Su quest'aspetto ho fiducia.
> 
> In ogni caso arrivi o meno, mi è indifferente. Mi basta il solo Ibrahimovic, dato che il reparto da rifondare è un altro e non stiamo parlando di Higuain. Tuttavia comprendo quei 35 mln cosa possano simboleggiare. E putacaso Wenger lo portasse all'Arsenal proprio ora che potremmo prendere Il Pipita non lo perdonerei per nulla al mondo.


Vabbè mi riferivo esclusivamente all'attendibilità sull'evoluzione della trattativa. Ci deve aggiornare Galliani, i giornali non sanno nulla, magari tra mezz'ora ci diranno che siamo a un passo, poi domani mattina scriveranno che mancherà l'accordo col club, quindi mancherà quello col giocatore e poi verso pranzo saremo di nuovo ad un passo, intanto Galliani è stato già a Dortmund e Monaco.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Ma il saluto di Quaresma a Jackson Martinez l'ha già riportato qualcuno?


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma il saluto di Quaresma a Jackson Martinez l'ha già riportato qualcuno?



Non credo. Che saluto? Comunque penso che partire parta al 100%


----------



## Renegade (11 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma il saluto di Quaresma a Jackson Martinez l'ha già riportato qualcuno?



Sì, TMW. Ma nessun riferimento al Milan. Comunque continuo ad essere tranquillissimo. Per quanto mi riguarda i primi due botti in attacco li abbiam fatti.


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma il saluto di Quaresma a Jackson Martinez l'ha già riportato qualcuno?



Mi pare no ma è scarsamente significativo dato che è certo che va via


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Mi pare no ma è scarsamente significativo dato che è certo che va via



Se ne va al 100%, resta da capire dove


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (11 Giugno 2015)

Sky calciomercato: Milan ottimista e fiducioso su Jackson Martinez, domani arriverà la risposta, comunque City e United sono ancora sul giocatore. Poi dicono che oggi ci sono stati contatti diretti con Kondogbia, è il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Le parole di Quaresma "Speravo francamente che Jackson restasse al Porto, essendo un grande giocatore. Ma gli auguro tantissima fortuna: merita un’occasione del genere, è un crack assoluto. Dispiace che vada via, però questo è il calcio"

Non fa nomi,ma a me dà la sensazione che lui sappia già dove andrà Jackson..Quindi in questo senso lui ha già scelto secondo me...Si tratta solo per l'ingaggio.


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se ne va al 100%, resta da capire dove



Galliani ha parlato a SportCafè24.com ed è rimasto cauto dicendo "Martinez?50% di possibilità"


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: domani arriverà la risposta definitiva. Il Milan è fiducioso.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Galliani intercettato da SportCafe24 ha dichiarato sul possibile arrivo del colombiano:"Martinez? Direi 50% di possibilità"Poche, pochissime parole, con il dirigente che ha preferito non sbilanciarsi troppo. Ma l’impressione è che il primo colpo sia davvero ad un passo, con il Milan che ha deciso di pagare l’intera clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni di euro.


----------



## Renegade (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: domani arriverà la risposta definitiva. Il Milan è fiducioso.*



Arriverà. Di sicuro non verrà all'Arsenal. Sono mesi che siamo su Higuain e Benzema. 
Quanto al City: ci sono già Dzeko, Aguero, Bony e Jovetic. 
Lo United è invece su Mandzukic e lo stesso Benzema.
Il Chelsea ha praticamente preso Falcao (leggere dichiarazioni di Mou!)


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Galliani intercettato da SportCafe24 ha dichiarato sul possibile arrivo del colombiano:"Martinez? Direi 50% di possibilità"Poche, pochissime parole, con il dirigente che ha preferito non sbilanciarsi troppo. Ma l’impressione è che il primo colpo sia davvero ad un passo, con il Milan che ha deciso di pagare l’intera clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni di euro.



Non ha detto 99,99% ...meno male.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: domani arriverà la risposta definitiva. Il Milan è fiducioso.*



Erano anni che non mi capitava una cosa del genere.Sono molto agitato per questa trattativa!Spero che la risposta sia positiva.


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Arriverà. Di sicuro non verrà all'Arsenal. Sono mesi che siamo su Higuain e Benzema.
> Quanto al City: ci sono già Dzeko, Aguero, Bony e Jovetic.
> Lo United è invece su Mandzukic e lo stesso Benzema.
> Il Chelsea ha praticamente preso Falcao (leggere dichiarazioni di Mou!)



Infatti non esiste concorrenza, è nostro


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Erano anni che non mi capitava una cosa del genere.Sono molto agitato per questa trattativa!Spero che la risposta sia positiva.



...Galliani, bisogna dirlo, ci sta provando seriamente.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...Galliani, bisogna dirlo, ci sta provando seriamente.



Vero!Spero di svegliarmi con il "Si" di Jackson


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: domani arriverà la risposta definitiva. Il Milan è fiducioso.*


contando che ci sono 5 ore di fuso orario e tutto è slittato a domani...in mattinata non si avranno certo news, al massimo nel primo pomeriggio (ammesso che JM e il procuratore si stiano parlando in queste ore)


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: domani arriverà la risposta definitiva. Il Milan è fiducioso.*



L'importante è non perdere tempo, si o no. Se è no via subito su altri obiettivi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Rilassatevi ragazzi, è già nostro, lo si capisce da tanti fattori i viaggi di Galliani a Oporto, le dichiarazioni dell'agente che dice che ormai ci siamo, la conferma di Milan Channel e cosa più importante l'assenza di una concorrenza, perchè quelle che ci vogliono propinare come squadre che potrebbero dar fastidio al Milan nella trattativa sono semplicemente sparate giornalistiche per amplificare il colpo. Poi ovviamente mi sembra giusto anche non scomporsi come ha fatto Galliani, ma ormai siamo al punto d'arrivo


----------



## Dapone (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: domani arriverà la risposta definitiva. Il Milan è fiducioso.*



no va beh dopo il servizio di sky con il sottofondo di michael jackson. posso anche chiudere.


----------



## Black (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: domani arriverà la risposta definitiva. Il Milan è fiducioso.*


 
e speriamo che arrivi veramente domani. Io sto attendendo il primo colpo, sperando poi che gli altri arrivino a catena.

Il timore del teatrino è sempre dietro l'angolo.... anche se questa volta sarebbe una sceneggiata veramente clamorosa, perchè orchestrata su più fronti!


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2015)

C'è anche un'altra notizia molto importante: Galliani sta mantenendo un low profile e non va in giro a fare interviste e controinterviste con i sorrisini!


----------



## franck3211 (11 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Rilassatevi ragazzi, è già nostro, lo si capisce da tanti fattori i viaggi di Galliani a Oporto, le dichiarazioni dell'agente che dice che ormai ci siamo, la conferma di Milan Channel e cosa più importante l'assenza di una concorrenza, perchè quelle che ci vogliono propinare come squadre che potrebbero dar fastidio al Milan nella trattativa sono semplicemente sparate giornalistiche per amplificare il colpo. Poi ovviamente mi sembra giusto anche non scomporsi come ha fatto Galliani, ma ormai siamo al punto d'arrivo



Suma che ha detto stasera?


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2015)

Rok ha scritto:


> che dice?



No, lo odio...e porta sfortuna..


----------



## Black (11 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un ottimo calciatore. Ma è sicuramente inferiore a personaggi come Higuain, Benezema, Falcao, Lewandowski, Cavani, Ibrahimovic. Basti pensare che ha quasi 30 anni e non ha mai assaggiato la terra di un campionato competitivo. Ovviamente non va sminuito, ma bisogna capire che anche se non arrivasse non perdiamo un fenomeno. E che Ibrahimovic fa reparto da sé.



in realtà pure Weah a 30 anni non aveva mai assaggiato un campionato competitivo....

Di quelli che hai citato io lo vedo inferiore solo a Lewandoski, Zlatan e Cavani. Ovvio che poi va verificato il rendimento in Italia, ma per esempio non penso sia affatto inferiore a Higuain


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (11 Giugno 2015)

Su facebook suma ha detto che è dura, però non sono ne ottimisti ne pessimisti, vediamo


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> in realtà pure Weah a 30 anni non aveva mai assaggiato un campionato competitivo....
> 
> Di quelli che hai citato io lo vedo inferiore solo a Lewandoski, Zlatan e Cavani. Ovvio che poi va verificato il rendimento in Italia, ma per esempio non penso sia affatto inferiore a Higuain



Higuain ha giocato nel Real Madrid, si è sobbarcato una squadra inguardabile come quella del Napoli, ha giocato una finale di un Campionato del Mondo... Secondo me il paragone è decisamente bizzarro per ora. E poi diciamolo, Weah era Weah. Ripeto, non sto sminuendo Martinez. Mi fa piacere il suo acquisto. Dico solo che a livello totale mi è indifferente pure se andasse male, perché Ibra basta e avanza.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Si vabbè Suma... Di Marzio... a me puzza sempre più di glorificazione di Galliani quando magicamente chiuderà una trattativa impossibile

-In Uk dicono Milan
-In portogallo dicono Milan
-L'agente dice pure lui Milan
-Addirittura i bookmakers tolgono le quote... 
-Solo in Italia l'affare diventa impossibile... 

magari mi sbaglio, ma a pensar male ci s'azzecca spesso


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Spero che le cose siano andate così:

Accordo Milan-Porto-JM ---> 35 mln + 3,5 al giocatore

inserimento Premier ---> offerta > 3,5 mln

JM dice al Milan che ha la sua preferenza (perchè arrivato prima) però dice che vuole leggermente di più perchè ha ricevuto offerte da club importanti

Pelato ci pensa


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Su facebook suma ha detto che è dura, però non sono ne ottimisti ne pessimisti, vediamo





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè Suma... Di Marzio... a me puzza sempre più di glorificazione di Galliani quando magicamente chiuderà una trattativa impossibile
> 
> -In Uk dicono Milan
> -In portogallo dicono Milan
> ...



Ma poi non capisco dura di cosa? Si tratta di una clausola rescissoria... Se hai i soldi la paghi e basta.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il problema non è il Porto(con cui c'è poco da discutere visto che il Milan pagherebbe 35 milioni della clausola), il problema è che c'è l'offerta del City al giocatore che a quanto pare è più alta rispetto a quella del Milan


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma poi non capisco dura di cosa? Si tratta di una clausola rescissoria... Se hai i soldi la paghi e basta.



Bella domanda... dovremmo farla ai vari Suma, Di Marzio ecc...


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: oggi arriverà la risposta definitiva. Il Milan è fiducioso.*


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Vi lancio una provocazione, se Galliani ci porta Ibra Martinez e kongdobia dovremo mettere tutti la sua immagine come nostro avatar per tutto il 2015


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Vi lancio una provocazione, se Galliani ci porta Ibra Martinez e kongdobia dovremo mettere tutti la sua immagine come nostro avatar per tutto il 2015



Per me sarebbe troppo


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un ottimo calciatore. Ma è sicuramente inferiore a personaggi come Higuain, Benezema, Falcao, Lewandowski, Cavani, Ibrahimovic. Basti pensare che ha quasi 30 anni e non ha mai assaggiato la terra di un campionato competitivo. Ovviamente non va sminuito, ma bisogna capire che anche se non arrivasse non perdiamo un fenomeno. E che Ibrahimovic fa reparto da sé.



frase che non vuol dire nulla. Devo ricordare deco che passò al barcellona a 28 anni?? proprio dal porto. E mi sembra che parliamo di uno che ha fatto la differenza alla grande nel barça. Ci sono tanti esempi di giocatori che passano in squadre big ad un età più matura, ma questo non vuol dire che siano scarsi. Toni è esploso a 30 anni. Barzagli è diventato un grande difensore a 30 anni. Marchisio è diventato il centrocampista forte che è ora a 27/ 28 anni. Martinez potenzialmente può diventare devastante. Altro che higuain che mi sembra invece nella sua parabola discendente.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Vi lancio una provocazione, se Galliani ci porta Ibra Martinez e kongdobia dovremo mettere tutti la sua immagine come nostro avatar per tutto il 2015



Quei giocatori, se arriveranno, li porterà Mr Bee coi suoi soldi.


----------



## Valex (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi arriverà la risposta definitiva. Il Milan è fiducioso.*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Vi lancio una provocazione, se Galliani ci porta Ibra Martinez e kongdobia dovremo mettere tutti la sua immagine come nostro avatar per tutto il 2015



Speriamo bene! Come detto in precedenza per me è gia chiusa la trattativa, stanno prendendo tempo cosi trovano l'accordo anche con il monaco per kondogbia!
Franck io accetto volentieri la scommessa!!


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quei giocatori, se arriveranno, li porterà Mr Bee coi suoi soldi.



Vabbè dai ogni tanto un merito a Galliani riconosciamolo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il Porto(con cui c'è poco da discutere visto che il Milan pagherebbe 35 milioni della clausola), il problema è che c'è l'offerta del City al giocatore che a quanto pare è più alta rispetto a quella del Milan



Non c'è nessun City, sono sparate giornalistiche, quelli come si legge anche sui tabloid inglesi sono impegnati nell'affare Sterling


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Vi lancio una provocazione, se Galliani ci porta Ibra Martinez e kongdobia dovremo mettere tutti la sua immagine come nostro avatar per tutto il 2015



io ho già Galliani come avatar  il Condor non si odia, si ama


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1904]franck3211[/MENTION] arrivassero tutti quei calciatori sarebbe la prova definitiva che il problema di questi anni non era Galliani (che ha colpe comunque pesantissime sugli ingaggi regalati e i teatri in TV), ma chi sta più su. Alla fine con zero euro dove si credeva di andare? Logico arrivassero solo cessi.

Sono curioso comunque di leggere le cifre dell'affare Martinez.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi arriverà la risposta definitiva. Il Milan è fiducioso.*



*Laudisa: Week End di riflessione per Jackson Martinez. Il City rilancia ma lui ha il Milan in testa. *


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Week End di riflessione per Jackson Martinez. Il City rilancia ma lui ha il Milan in testa. *



Il City è messo lì a far scena. Hanno ben quattro attaccanti, senza contare che hanno preso da poco Bony a 30 mln. Con lui e Aguero non vedo spazio per Martinez. Interessamento che continua a sembrarmi privo di fondamento


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Week End di riflessione per Jackson Martinez. Il City rilancia ma lui ha il Milan in testa. *



Adesso via su Kondogbia, poi su un difensore e poi su Ibra e poi il resto


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Week End di riflessione per Jackson Martinez. Il City rilancia ma lui ha il Milan in testa. *



Week End? Si allungano i tempi...


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Week End di riflessione per Jackson Martinez. Il City rilancia ma lui ha il Milan in testa. *



Ma la risposta domani o lunedì?


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1904]franck3211[/MENTION] arrivassero tutti quei calciatori sarebbe la prova definitiva che il problema di questi anni non era Galliani (che ha colpe comunque pesantissime sugli ingaggi regalati e i teatri in TV), ma chi sta più su. Alla fine con zero euro dove si credeva di andare? Logico arrivassero solo cessi.
> 
> Sono curioso comunque di leggere le cifre dell'affare Martinez.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## mandraghe (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Week End di riflessione per Jackson Martinez. Il City rilancia ma lui ha il Milan in testa. *



Mah, le offerte inglesi le ho lette solo nei media italiani, non ne ha parlato nessuno. Ma poi sti inglesi si accorgono solo ora che JM ha una clausola? Potevano pensarci gli anni scorsi eh. Per me sono voci messe in giro dal procuratore...se invece domani lo annuncia il City amen...l'importante è prendere Ibra.


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Week End di riflessione per Jackson Martinez. Il City rilancia ma lui ha il Milan in testa. *



Week End???? Dai Martinez sbrigati che se ci fai aspettare non abbiamo tempo di comprare tutta Europa. Comunque per il City sarebbe il solito acquisto tanto per...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> io ho già Galliani come avatar  il Condor non si odia, si ama



...se le cose non vanno bene il tuo ban è sicuro


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Vi lancio una provocazione, se Galliani ci porta Ibra Martinez e kongdobia dovremo mettere tutti la sua immagine come nostro avatar per tutto il 2015



Accetto volentieri anche se ha ragione [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]. I giocatori li portano i soldi di Mr. Bee. Io sono abbastanza fiducioso, secondo me Pompeo voleva strappare un contratto più ricco.


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Week End di riflessione per Jackson Martinez. Il City rilancia ma lui ha il Milan in testa. *



.


----------



## siioca (12 Giugno 2015)

spero tanto che ci saranno tanti  in gruppo...


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Week End di riflessione per Jackson Martinez. Il City rilancia ma lui ha il Milan in testa. *



Scusate ma sono l'unico che nota che questa affermazione è un totale controsenso?Dicono che ha solo il Milan in testa,ma allo stesso tempo che ha bisogno di un week end per riflettere.Un week end poi mi sembra veramente troppo,oltre al controsenso di questa frase....Mha...


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Scusate ma sono l'unico che nota che questa affermazione è un totale controsenso?Dicono che ha solo il Milan in testa,ma allo stesso tempo che ha bisogno di un week end per riflettere.Un week end poi mi sembra veramente troppo,oltre al controsenso di questa frase....Mha...



Altra piccola considerazione. Martinez domenica esordisce con la Colombia in Coppa America. Dubito che pensi al calciomercato in questi giorni.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

*La prima pagina della Gazzetta oggi in edicola

Milan in pole per Jackson Martinez ma c'è una super proposta del City.

Come già riportato in precedenza, secondo Sky, oggi arriverà la risposta definitiva.*


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Scusate ma sono l'unico che nota che questa affermazione è un totale controsenso?Dicono che ha solo il Milan in testa,ma allo stesso tempo che ha bisogno di un week end per riflettere.Un week end poi mi sembra veramente troppo,oltre al controsenso di questa frase....Mha...



Luadisa dice così ma le notizie sui tempi sono poco chiare perciò potrebbe accadere qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La prima pagina della Gazzetta oggi in edicola
> 
> Milan in pole per Jackson Martinez ma c'è una super proposta del City.
> 
> Come già riportato in precedenza, secondo Sky, oggi arriverà la risposta definitiva.*


80+35 mah


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La prima pagina della Gazzetta oggi in edicola
> 
> Milan in pole per Jackson Martinez ma c'è una super proposta del City.
> 
> Come già riportato in precedenza, secondo Sky, oggi arriverà la risposta definitiva.*



Il City... babba bia.
Squadra che butta i soldi come poche, gioca da cani (per i miei gusti) ed è la cosa più lontana da ciò che potrebbe essere una società modello/vincente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Week End di riflessione per Jackson Martinez. Il City rilancia ma lui ha il Milan in testa. *



Non ha senso. Se aspetta tutto il week-end, significa che questo amore per il Milan non è poi così forte.
Qiindi o si chiude domani, o progressivamente si abbasseranno le probabilità che venga da noi.
Io penso la prima.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2015)

Laudisa ultimamente ne ha prese un bel po' di cantonate sul Milan. Domani verrà ufficializzato il passaggio di Jackson al Milan.


----------



## George Weah (12 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> .



Io sono ottimista e credo che verrà, ma se davvero ci sono in ballo anche le due squadre di Manchester è giusto che il giocatore ci rifletta bene. Si sta parlando di due top top top club. Nel caso non venisse credo che Galliani abbia già pronto il piano B.


----------



## Sotiris (12 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Laudisa ultimamente ne ha prese un bel po' di cantonate sul Milan. Domani verrà ufficializzato il passaggio di Jackson al Milan.



la Gazzetta della Sport è diventata la Telelombardia-Ravezzani della carta stampata, le ha toppate tutte.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

O decide entro pggi pomeriggio o x quanto mi riguarda puo pure restare li, adesso basta, 24 ore, poi 48, poi tutto il week end e che cavolo mica siamo la sua ruota di scorta


----------



## George Weah (12 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> O decide entro pggi pomeriggio o x quanto mi riguarda puo pure restare li, adesso basta, 24 ore, poi 48, poi tutto il week end e che cavolo mica siamo la sua ruota di scorta



Se ci pensi a mente fredda non si tratta di essere la sua ruota di scorta. Si tratta di una scelta che condizionerà l'ultima parte della sua carriera. Tu non prenderesti del tempo per rifletterci un po' su?


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> io ho già Galliani come avatar  il Condor non si odia, si ama



ho letto questa affermazione...ora vedo che molta gente, con un voltabandiera da far rabbrividire,sta elogiando galliani(non mi riferisco a questo forum dove sono nuovo ma ad altri che conosco).Il mio pensiero su di lui per quanto mi riguarda non cambia di una virgola:capace di fare mercato solo quando ha tanti soldi.Se non ci sono, cadiamo nell'oblio più totale di svincolati e prestiti.Incapace di creare un gruppo di scout,di programmare,attaccato alla poltrona e con manie di protagonismo che impediscono ad un vero Ds di svolgere un lavoro serio.Può portarmi pure ibra hummels kondogbia e gundogan ma i suoi limiti non cambiano e se de domani Bee non spende più torniamo nell'oblio.Scusate l'off topic ma era doveroso per me.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La prima pagina della Gazzetta oggi in edicola
> 
> Milan in pole per Jackson Martinez ma c'è una super proposta del City.
> 
> Come già riportato in precedenza, secondo Sky, oggi arriverà la risposta definitiva.*



Io che ci sia il City non ci credo minimamente, si parlava fino a ieri di VAlencia su tutti e un pò di Arsenal ma stranamente ogni volta che sembra quasi tutto fatto tirano sempre fuori altre squadre che provano il rilancio ricordo Dybala per esempio tutto fatto con la Juve e magicamente hanno fatto spuntare il Milan e l'Inter.




Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà adesso in diretta sta ribadendo ancora una volta che l'agente di Martinez adesso sta parlando solo e soltanto col Milan e si lavora sui 4 milioni l'anno*


*Pedullà aggiunge che nonostante il Milan non giochi la Champions League è in pole( sul giocatore ci sono Arsenal e Valencia su tutti) per Jackson Martinez, il giocatore sta parlando solo più con il Milan in questo momento e la fiducia di portarlo a Milano aumentano.*


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Cercando un pò su twitter ho avuto questi riscontri: 
-Il MAN Udt è accostato solo e soltanto alle notizie di Di Marzio, riprese adesso pure dagli inglesi. (per la cronaca i loro tifosi non sono contenti di JM
-Il City non viene mai nominato
-C'è solo una notizia di questa mattina del Telegraph la quale riporta che JM è vicino all'arsenal... ma anche loro lo scrivono sulla base delle dichiarazioni di ieri di Galliani (addirittura dicono che siamo ritirati dalla trattativa)


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Manchester United è vicino a Manduzich, e per il city si parla solo di Pogba, a mio avviso oggni ufficializziamo JM.


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La prima pagina della Gazzetta oggi in edicola
> 
> Milan in pole per Jackson Martinez ma c'è una super proposta del City.
> 
> Come già riportato in precedenza, secondo Sky, oggi arriverà la risposta definitiva.*



Infatti l'unico che ha tirato di mezzo United e City è Di Marzio (poi seguito a ruota dagli altri). Appena prima parlava di Chelsea, smentito subito da Mou che ha detto di volere Falcao... Troppo strano che se ne parli solo in Italia. Sapete i giornali portoghesi cosa dicono?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà aggiunge che nonostante il Milan non giochi la Champions League è in pole( sul giocatore ci sono Arsenal e Valencia su tutti) per Jackson Martinez, il giocatore sta parlando solo più con il Milan in questo momento e la fiducia di portarlo a Milano aumentano.*



Arriva, arriva. In qualche modo devono venderli i giornali.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ho letto questa affermazione...ora vedo che molta gente, con un voltabandiera da far rabbrividire,sta elogiando galliani(non mi riferisco a questo forum dove sono nuovo ma ad altri che conosco).Il mio pensiero su di lui per quanto mi riguarda non cambia di una virgola:*capace di fare mercato solo quando ha tanti soldi*.Se non ci sono, cadiamo nell'oblio più totale di svincolati e prestiti.*Incapace di creare un gruppo di scout*,di programmare,attaccato alla poltrona e con manie di protagonismo che impediscono ad un vero Ds di svolgere un lavoro serio.Può portarmi pure ibra hummels kondogbia e gundogan ma i suoi limiti non cambiano e se de domani Bee non spende più torniamo nell'oblio.Scusate l'off topic ma era doveroso per me.



Secondo me ti sbagli, nel senso che è _incapace_ di far mercato anche quando ha tanti soldi: si muove come un elefante in una cristalleria, non sa mantenere la necessaria discrezione, cerca sempre di apparire al centro dell'osservazione. In breve, è ammalato di egocentrismo. Per quanto mi dispiaccia dirlo, Marotta come AD della Juve gli dà delle piste faraoniche.
Una delle conseguenze più deleterie di questa sua megalomania è la sua incapacità di creare strutture adeguate (rete di osservatori, scouting), che consentano a lui di agire in modo meno dispersivo e più produttivo: i continui viaggi durante le campagne acquisti sono solo un segnale della sua inefficienza e del suo desiderio di leggersi sui giornali.. 
Me te lo immagini Marotta che va in treno a Roma a casa di Destro per chiedergli di venire al Milan? Lo stile è fatto anche di forme...


----------



## neversayconte (12 Giugno 2015)

è ora di cambiare il gallo; a parte che c'ha 70 anni ma accentra tutti i poteri -tra l'altro non abbiamo un direttore sportivo, unico caso in europa, nè una rete di scouting efficiente -non di giocatori giovani da mandare in primavera, ma proprio di giocatori già pronti per la prima squadra.


----------



## Iblahimovic (12 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Secondo me ti sbagli, nel senso che è _incapace_ di far mercato anche quando ha tanti soldi: si muove come un elefante in una cristalleria, non sa mantenere la necessaria discrezione, cerca sempre di apparire al centro dell'osservazione. In breve, è ammalato di egocentrismo. Per quanto mi dispiaccia dirlo, Marotta come AD della Juve gli dà delle piste faraoniche.
> Una delle conseguenze più deleterie di questa sua megalomania è la sua incapacità di creare strutture adeguate (rete di osservatori, scouting), che consentano a lui di agire in modo meno dispersivo e più produttivo: i continui viaggi durante le campagne acquisti sono solo un segnale della sua inefficienza e del suo desiderio di leggersi sui giornali..
> Me te lo immagini Marotta che va in treno a Roma a casa di Destro per chiedergli di venire al Milan? Lo stile è fatto anche di forme...


.


----------



## danykz (12 Giugno 2015)

35 mln sono TROPPISSIMI, considerando l'età! Ok che è un bomber , ma ha sempre 29 anni!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2015)

Solito teatrino di Galliani per ogni benedetta trattativa, renderla più complicata di quello che è per prendersi i meriti poi. Il giocatore è già nostro, le offerte di Valencia, Arsenal e City sono solo falsità secondo me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

danykz ha scritto:


> 35 mln sono TROPPISSIMI, considerando l'età! Ok che è un bomber , ma ha sempre 29 anni!!



si vede che non l'hai mai visto giocare .. 35 milioni per questo sono IL MINIMO.. considera poi che 29 anni sei nel pieno delle capacità fisiche e maturità mentale... 

i prezzi sono questi..


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io che ci sia il City non ci credo minimamente, si parlava fino a ieri di VAlencia su tutti e un pò di Arsenal ma stranamente ogni volta che sembra quasi tutto fatto tirano sempre fuori altre squadre che provano il rilancio ricordo Dybala per esempio tutto fatto con la Juve e magicamente hanno fatto spuntare il Milan e l'Inter.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pedullà aggiunge che nonostante il Milan non giochi la Champions League è in pole( sul giocatore ci sono Arsenal e Valencia su tutti) per Jackson Martinez, il giocatore sta parlando solo più con il Milan in questo momento e la fiducia di portarlo a Milano aumentano.*


Dai che oggi la chiudiamo.


----------



## sion (12 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Solito teatrino di Galliani per ogni benedetta trattativa, renderla più complicata di quello che è per prendersi i meriti poi. Il giocatore è già nostro, le offerte di Valencia, Arsenal e City sono solo falsità secondo me.



non capisco come fate a dire certe cose..davvero..per me ' tutto il contrario,non sono certo arrivi


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta: Prossime ore decisive per Jackson Martinez al Milan. I rossoneri hanno offerto al giocatore un quadriennale da 3,5 milioni annui e pagheranno i 35 milioni della clausola al Porto. Galliani è stato ad Oporto per trattare il dilazionamento del pagamento al club lusitano.
L'insidia è quella del Manchester City: il club inglese ha offerto a JM un contratto più ricco e pagherebbe la clausola in un'unica soluzione. Ma Jackson Martinez sembra molto convinto del progetto rossonero e soprattutto vorrebbe giocare accanto ad Ibrahimovic.*


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Prossime ore decisive per Jackson Martinez al Milan. I rossoneri hanno offerto al giocatore un quadriennale da 3,5 milioni annui e pagheranno i 35 milioni della clausola al Porto. Galliani è stato ad Oporto per trattare il dilazionamento del pagamento al club lusitano.
> L'insidia è quella del Manchester City: il club inglese ha offerto a JM un contratto più ricco e pagherebbe la clausola in un'unica soluzione. Ma Jackson Martinez sembra molto convinto del progetto rossonero e soprattutto vorrebbe giocare accanto ad Ibrahimovic.*



non credo proprio ci sia il city dietro..mi sa tanto di dama cinese.
Fossero davvero interessati non credo che jackson avrebbe dubbi su dove andare.Prenderebbe forse quasi il doppio di quello che gli offriamo.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Secondo me ti sbagli, nel senso che è _incapace_ di far mercato anche quando ha tanti soldi: si muove come un elefante in una cristalleria, non sa mantenere la necessaria discrezione, cerca sempre di apparire al centro dell'osservazione. In breve, è ammalato di egocentrismo. Per quanto mi dispiaccia dirlo, Marotta come AD della Juve gli dà delle piste faraoniche.
> Una delle conseguenze più deleterie di questa sua megalomania è la sua incapacità di creare strutture adeguate (rete di osservatori, scouting), che consentano a lui di agire in modo meno dispersivo e più produttivo: i continui viaggi durante le campagne acquisti sono solo un segnale della sua inefficienza e del suo desiderio di leggersi sui giornali..
> Me te lo immagini Marotta che va in treno a Roma a casa di Destro per chiedergli di venire al Milan? Lo stile è fatto anche di forme...



Secondo me invece siete voi che siete troppo disfattisti.Galliani coi soldi sa fare eccome il suo lavoro.Forse è un po' egocentrico,oppure è semplicemente l'unico in grado di portare avanti certe trattative.La verità assoluta non te la so dire.Ma Adriano sa fare il suo lavoro quando ha i soldi e questa cosa la dico da sempre,anche nei suoi momenti peggiori.Marotta è bravo,si vede....Ma te lo immagini andare a trattare direttamente con Florentino Perez per prendere Diego Lopez a zero?Mha...Io no!A Madrid manco sanno chi sia Marotta.
E' andato in treno a Roma e allora?Che diavolo c'è di male?Sono due esseri umani (destro e galliani) non sono mica alieni!Cosa c'è di vergognoso?Nulla.
Io certi commenti non li capisco...Ha tanti difetti il gallo,ma non si può negare che sia forse l'AD più conosciuto del mondo,che abbia un sacco di conoscenza e che sappia trattare.Poi oh,ognuno la vede come vuole eh  ma se valutiamo una persona in base ad un viaggio fatto in treno per acquistare un calciatore siamo messi parecchio male.Parere personale ovviamente.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> è ora di cambiare il gallo; a parte che c'ha 70 anni ma accentra tutti i poteri -tra l'altro non abbiamo un direttore sportivo, unico caso in europa, nè una rete di scouting efficiente -non di giocatori giovani da mandare in primavera, ma proprio di giocatori già pronti per la prima squadra.



è quello davvero il grosso problema...ci fosse un vero Ds qualche ottimo giocatore a 2 spicci magari lo trovi in occasione.Tipo i gonzalo e borja della fiore o i vidal mati eriksen ecc...purtroppo non ha conoscenze di calcio europeo e vuole essere uno one man show.Lo ha detto Maldini di persona.E Paolo è uno che dosa molto bene le parole.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Giugno 2015)

danykz ha scritto:


> 35 mln sono TROPPISSIMI, considerando l'età! Ok che è un bomber , ma ha sempre 29 anni!!





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si vede che non l'hai mai visto giocare .. 35 milioni per questo sono IL MINIMO.. considera poi che 29 anni sei nel pieno delle capacità fisiche e maturità mentale...
> 
> i prezzi sono questi..



Sono tanti, si, per come siamo abituati noi si, basti pensare che se l' acquisto di di JM andrà in porto *sarà l' acquisto più costoso della storia del Milan *alla pari con Rui Costa.

MA come detto da Lollo i prezzi son questi.. prendere o lasciare.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Se ci pensi a mente fredda non si tratta di essere la sua ruota di scorta. Si tratta di una scelta che condizionerà l'ultima parte della sua carriera. Tu non prenderesti del tempo per rifletterci un po' su?



Questo è vero, nonostante gli ultimi anni siano stati uno schifo siamo sempre il Milan, dovrebbe essere un onore, quel che voglio dire io è che se non è convinto non dovrebbe venire


----------



## Sotiris (12 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono tanti, si, per come siamo abituati noi si, basti pensare che se l' acquisto di di JM andrà in porto *sarà l' acquisto più costoso della storia del Milan *alla pari con Rui Costa.
> 
> MA come detto da Lollo i prezzi son questi.. prendere o lasciare.



per il nuovo Milan asiatico che punta a contendere le Champions a Bayern, Real, Barcellona, United e Chelsea, 35 milioni sono il minimo, secondo me.
poi se cresceremo di fatturato, e di vittorie, sono convinto arriveremo ai 70-80 milioni di euro per il super top player di turno, ma ci vorranno 4-5 anni e lo stadio di proprietà.


----------



## Marilson (12 Giugno 2015)

mi piace sta cosa che J.Martinez vuole giocare con Ibra


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Giugno 2015)

120 pagine...Ragazzi se l'operazione dovesse saltare ci rimarrei tropo male e non credo d'essere l'unico.


----------



## danykz (12 Giugno 2015)

Ma non sto mettendo MINIMAMENTE in dubbio le qualità immense di questo giocatore, tiro da paura, fisico assurdo, fiuto del gol, cattiveria sotto porta incredibile e molto altro! Ma secondo me è da pagarlo 28/30 mln, non proprio 35


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

*Sky ha appena lanciato il video del profilo di Martinez definendolo come il prossimo attaccante del milan*


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ho letto questa affermazione...ora vedo che molta gente, con un voltabandiera da far rabbrividire,sta elogiando galliani(non mi riferisco a questo forum dove sono nuovo ma ad altri che conosco).Il mio pensiero su di lui per quanto mi riguarda non cambia di una virgola:capace di fare mercato solo quando ha tanti soldi.Se non ci sono, cadiamo nell'oblio più totale di svincolati e prestiti.Incapace di creare un gruppo di scout,di programmare,attaccato alla poltrona e con manie di protagonismo che impediscono ad un vero Ds di svolgere un lavoro serio.Può portarmi pure ibra hummels kondogbia e gundogan ma i suoi limiti non cambiano e se de domani Bee non spende più torniamo nell'oblio.Scusate l'off topic ma era doveroso per me.



Io non stò elogiando nessuno e lo so perfettamente che se non arrivavano i soldi di Bee era buio pesto. Diciamo che lo stò venerando solo in maniera scherzosa come ho sempre fatto. (basta che guardi il mio avatar). Pensi che mi sia dimenticato degli acquisti degli ultimi anni fatti da lui anche se non aveva i soldi??? Matri per 12mln un esempio lampante. Ho ancora paura che nonostante i soldi vada dai suoi amici di merende e paghi a fior di quattrini giocatori come bertolacci, gatto soriano e compagnia bella. 
Detto ciò Martinez 
Scusate off topic ma dovevo rispondere.


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky ha appena lanciato il video del profilo di Martinez definendolo come il prossimo attaccante del milan*



al 99,9 è fatta.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> al 99,9 è fatta.



Esatto e quanto pare anche kondogbia è vicino


----------



## Milo (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky ha appena lanciato il video del profilo di Martinez definendolo come il prossimo attaccante del milan*



Speriamo speriamo!!!!


Jakson partirebbe già molto bene come immagine rifiutando l'offerta più alta del city.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Giugno 2015)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ma non sto mettendo MINIMAMENTE in dubbio le qualità immense di questo giocatore, tiro da paura, fisico assurdo, fiuto del gol, cattiveria sotto porta incredibile e molto altro! Ma secondo me è da pagarlo 28/30 mln, non proprio 35



Matri 12
Balotelli 20
Torres 9 lordi d'ingaggio
Destro ne volevano 16
Immobile 15

Direi che per una quasi certezza completo come lui 35 vanno benissimo


----------



## Sotiris (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Esatto e quanto pare anche kondogbia è vicino



Sky=Di Marzio per il calciomercato, che mi pare di gran lunga il più credibile di tutti.
quindi l'ottimismo cresce.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Io non stò elogiando nessuno e lo so perfettamente che se non arrivavano i soldi di Bee era buio pesto. Diciamo che lo stò venerando solo in maniera scherzosa come ho sempre fatto. (basta che guardi il mio avatar). Pensi che mi sia dimenticato degli acquisti degli ultimi anni fatti da lui anche se non aveva i soldi??? Matri per 12mln un esempio lampante. Ho ancora paura che nonostante i soldi vada dai suoi amici di merende e paghi a fior di quattrini giocatori come bertolacci, gatto soriano e compagnia bella.
> Detto ciò Martinez
> Scusate off topic ma dovevo rispondere.



no no..non parlavo di te,non conosco i pensieri degli utenti di questo forum..parlavo solo in generale.Sono iscritto in altri forum e ho letto mola gente che prima augurava anche la morte a galliani(roba da dementi) ed ora gli stessi lo osannano...davvero c è gente inaffidabile in giro.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Nei giornali inglese non c'è nemmeno una colonna dedicata a Martinez..mah


----------



## pazzomania (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Nei giornali inglese non c'è nemmeno una colonna dedicata a Martinez..mah



Invidia???


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Nei giornali inglese non c'è nemmeno una colonna dedicata a Martinez..mah



A questo punto si fa sempre piu' largo l'ipotesi che sia stato tutto un bluff dell'agente per spillare piu' soldi dall'ingaggio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky ha appena lanciato il video del profilo di Martinez definendolo come il prossimo attaccante del milan*



*A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui. 

Record, altro giornale portoghese, conferma Sky: è lotta Milan - Manchester City. Valencia staccato.
*


----------



## Dapone (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui.*



potrei capirlo se a parlare fossero gli spagnoli. ma proprio dagli inglesi queste cose non posso sentirle.
cmq un paio di anni e ne riparliamo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui.*



Quanto sarei felice di sbattere in faccia l'acquisto di J.Martinez a questi inglesi...


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> potrei capirlo se a parlare fossero gli spagnoli. ma proprio dagli inglesi queste cose non posso sentirle.
> cmq un paio di anni e ne riparliamo.



Infatti.Gli Inglesi sono solo un ammasso di falliti sfigati.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui.*



Le fortissimi inglesi che quest'anno nelle Coppe Europee hanno fatto così bene.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui.
> 
> Record, altro giornale portoghese, conferma Sky: è lotta Milan - Manchester City. Valencia staccato.
> *



notizia aggiornata


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui.
> 
> Record, altro giornale portoghese, conferma Sky: è lotta Milan - Manchester City. Valencia staccato.
> *


Mah, dobbiamo prenderlo ormai è una questione d'onore. Io credo che lo prendiamo.


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui.
> 
> Record, altro giornale portoghese, conferma Sky: è lotta Milan - Manchester City. Valencia staccato.
> *



Ma gli inglesi sanno che è arrivato Bee?? Ibra-Martinez è molto più forte del'attacco dell'arsenal o del Liverpool. Quindi inglesi attenzione. Dai Jackson fa la cosa giusta.


----------



## Milo (12 Giugno 2015)

Ahia, ritorna il pessimismo


----------



## prebozzio (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui.
> 
> Record, altro giornale portoghese, conferma Sky: è lotta Milan - Manchester City. Valencia staccato.
> *


Il bello di quando hai soldi per pagare la clausola di rescissione è che prendi l'aereo, arrivi, paghi, prendi il giocatore e vai via.
A noi neanche in questo caso ci tocca la goduria di un acquisto liscio.
E che cavolo.
Stessimo parlando di Di Maria o Lewandovski... Jackson Martinez, cavolo! Bravo eh, per carità...


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il milan è ottimista, perchè esserlo? Evidentemente sanno di farcela.


----------



## robs91 (12 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il bello di quando hai soldi per pagare la clausola di rescissione è che prendi l'aereo, arrivi, paghi, prendi il giocatore e vai via.
> A noi neanche in questo caso ci tocca la goduria di un acquisto liscio.
> E che cavolo.
> Stessimo parlando di Di Maria o Lewandovski... Jackson Martinez, cavolo! Bravo eh, per carità...



Semplicemente dovevano evitare di fare blitz ad Oporto con relative foto senza la certezza di poterlo prendere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui.
> 
> Record, altro giornale portoghese, conferma Sky: è lotta Milan - Manchester City. Valencia staccato.
> *



Smettessero di fare i grossi gli inglesi che quest'anno hanno preso scoppole da tutti.. poi forse non lo sanno ma è arrivato Bee e devono stare attenti tutti perché se torna il Milan quello vero.. davanti al RE tutti si dovranno inchinare.. quindi .. state attenti a parlare male miei cari Inglesi..


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il bello di quando hai soldi per pagare la clausola di rescissione è che prendi l'aereo, arrivi, paghi, prendi il giocatore e vai via.
> A noi neanche in questo caso ci tocca la goduria di un acquisto liscio.
> E che cavolo.
> Stessimo parlando di Di Maria o Lewandovski... Jackson Martinez, cavolo! Bravo eh, per carità...



Per Di Maria credo ci siano meno pretendenti visto che è stato pagato 70mln.  Comunque quando entri in zona 30mln sai sempre che il pericolo City è dietro l'angolo. Loro vanno avanti a suon di assegni con importo fisso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui.
> 
> Record, altro giornale portoghese, conferma Sky: è lotta Milan - Manchester City. Valencia staccato.
> *



dimmi come si chiamano questi forum inglesi che ci penso io


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Giugno 2015)

Occhio ragazzi,gli inglesi ci prendono in giro.Magari i tifosi del City che hanno vinto la bellezza di 4 Premier League.Si si,avete sentito benissimo!4 Premier League!Giù il cappello dinanzi a questo grandissimo Club che ha scritto la storia del calcio inglese


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Giugno 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ahia, ritorna il pessimismo


 Incredibile numero di sbalzi giornalistici/umorali. Deve scegliere in quale squadra di calcio andare a giocare o deve salvare il mondo? Comunque come già detto è una sfida che il Milan non può perdere


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Prossime ore decisive per Jackson Martinez al Milan. I rossoneri hanno offerto al giocatore un quadriennale da 3,5 milioni annui e pagheranno i 35 milioni della clausola al Porto. Galliani è stato ad Oporto per trattare il dilazionamento del pagamento al club lusitano.
> L'insidia è quella del Manchester City: il club inglese ha offerto a JM un contratto più ricco e pagherebbe la clausola in un'unica soluzione. Ma Jackson Martinez sembra molto convinto del progetto rossonero e soprattutto vorrebbe giocare accanto ad Ibrahimovic.*



Solito teatrino dei giornalisti italiani per farlo poi spacciare per colpaccio con tanto di " ha preferito il Milan al City" per me il City non c'è, al massimo c'è l'Arsenal e sicuro il Valencia.


----------



## Juventino30 (12 Giugno 2015)

Ho seguito i giornali inglesi. Rilanciano tutte notizie di seconda mano prese dall'Italia, citano Gazzetta e altro. Non hanno fonti di prima mano, e tutto questo fare nomi di squadre di Premier è uscito solo dopo che Galliani è andato in Portogallo e che ha stretto col Porto, quindi le cose apparentemente sembrano fatte e il resto è rumore mediatico.


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ho seguito i giornali inglesi. Rilanciano tutte notizie di seconda mano prese dall'Italia, citano Gazzetta e altro. Non hanno fonti di prima mano, e tutto questo fare nomi di squadre di Premier è uscito solo dopo che Galliani è andato in Portogallo e che ha stretto col Porto, quindi le cose apparentemente sembrano fatte e il resto è rumore mediatico.



Più o meno la penso anche io così, però dopo tutte le delusioni degli scorsi anni non ce la faccio ad essere sicuro lol.


----------



## Dapone (12 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ho seguito i giornali inglesi. Rilanciano tutte notizie di seconda mano prese dall'Italia, citano Gazzetta e altro. Non hanno fonti di prima mano, e tutto questo fare nomi di squadre di Premier è uscito solo dopo che Galliani è andato in Portogallo e che ha stretto col Porto, quindi le cose apparentemente sembrano fatte e il resto è rumore mediatico.



voci che sono servite per trattare sullo stipendio.


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ho seguito i giornali inglesi. Rilanciano tutte notizie di seconda mano prese dall'Italia, citano Gazzetta e altro. Non hanno fonti di prima mano, e tutto questo fare nomi di squadre di Premier è uscito solo dopo che Galliani è andato in Portogallo e che ha stretto col Porto, quindi le cose apparentemente sembrano fatte e il resto è rumore mediatico.



Sono d'accordo. Anche nei forum citano quasi solamente i giornali italiani.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (12 Giugno 2015)

Bo, io rimango un po' scettico su questo affare, almeno finchè non c'è qualcosa di ufficiale, non voglio rimanere scottato, per me siamo 50% noi e 50% l'altra pretendente(qualunque essa sia, perché c'è di chi dice arsenal, chi city, chi united ecc..), spero solo che si risolva entro oggi!


----------



## zlatan (12 Giugno 2015)

Mah non sono tanto convinto però speriamo abbiate ragione....


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui.
> 
> Record, altro giornale portoghese, conferma Sky: è lotta Milan - Manchester City. Valencia staccato.
> *



deve ancora arrivare e già fa il prezioso, bah. 
ho capito che vista l'età, probabilmente è uno degli ultimi contratti importanti che va a firmare, e se non va in premier adesso probabilmente non ci andrà più, però cavolo....non vai a finire nel pizzighettone eh ?


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ho seguito i giornali inglesi. Rilanciano tutte notizie di seconda mano prese dall'Italia, citano Gazzetta e altro. Non hanno fonti di prima mano, e tutto questo fare nomi di squadre di Premier è uscito solo dopo che Galliani è andato in Portogallo e che ha stretto col Porto, quindi le cose apparentemente sembrano fatte e il resto è rumore mediatico.



Lo penso anch'io, credo che sia quasi lo stesso Martinez a chiamare la premier.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

*La Gazzetta: l'avversario più pericoloso per Jackson Martinez è il Manchester United. Ma Falcao è sceso in campo per dare una mano al Milan. L'attaccante, ex Red Devils tornato al Monanco, ha sconsigliato vivamente la destinazione inglese a Martinez. Il Milan è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: l'avversario più pericoloso per Jackson Martinez è il Manchester United. Ma Falcao è sceso in campo per dare una mano al Milan. L'attaccante, ex Red Devils tornato al Monanco, ha sconsigliato vivamente la destinazione inglese a Martinez. Il Milan è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa.*



Ahahah, quanti teatrini, cosa non si fa per vendere una copia in più di giornale


----------



## anakyn101 (12 Giugno 2015)

Fossi fester avrei comunicato al manager di JM che ha 24 ore di tempo (da ieri) per una decisione dopodiche' se negativa si virera' su altri obbiettivi. Ormai il cash c'e' non facciamo troppo le mezze seghe. E poi che la Doyen si dia una svegliata altrimenti che cosa serve? Per dividere le spese di viaggio ed i pranzi?


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: l'avversario più pericoloso per Jackson Martinez è il Manchester United. Ma Falcao è sceso in campo per dare una mano al Milan. L'attaccante, ex Red Devils tornato al Monanco, ha sconsigliato vivamente la destinazione inglese a Martinez. Il Milan è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa.*



diversi siti di mercato danno Harry Kane come obbiettivo in attacco dello United, quindi...


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: l'avversario più pericoloso per Jackson Martinez è il Manchester United. Ma Falcao è sceso in campo per dare una mano al Milan. L'attaccante, ex Red Devils tornato al Monanco, ha sconsigliato vivamente la destinazione inglese a Martinez. Il Milan è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa.*



Armero e Zapata ovviamente gli consigliano il Manchester United


----------



## medjai (12 Giugno 2015)

Qui in Spagna tutti danno l'acquisto di Jackson al Milan come fatto.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Per Di Maria credo ci siano meno pretendenti visto che è stato pagato 70mln.  Comunque quando entri in zona 30mln sai sempre che il pericolo City è dietro l'angolo. Loro vanno avanti a suon di assegni con importo fisso.


Di Maria era un nome-esempio a caso 

Comunque sì, ha ragione [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] : bisognava fare meno teatrino. Ma immagino che il procuratore avrebbe comunque contattato altri club.


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Di Maria era un nome-esempio a caso
> 
> Comunque sì, ha ragione [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] : bisognava fare meno teatrino. Ma immagino che il procuratore avrebbe comunque contattato altri club.



sisi lo so.  Comunque Galliani è ora che si sbrighi che poi ci sono da fare dei giretti in Francia.


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: l'avversario più pericoloso per Jackson Martinez è il Manchester United. Ma Falcao è sceso in campo per dare una mano al Milan. L'attaccante, ex Red Devils tornato al Monanco, ha sconsigliato vivamente la destinazione inglese a Martinez. Il Milan è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa.*





Now i'm here ha scritto:


> diversi siti di mercato danno Harry Kane come obbiettivo in attacco dello United, quindi...



Esatto. Il city poi punta Sterling e Pogba. Ma poi il FPF un minimo, devono rispettarlo. L'hanno scorso per il FPF PSG e City non hanno praticamente fatto mercato, il Burasport è stato appena escluso dall'EL.


----------



## Sotiris (12 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Il city poi punta Sterling e Pogba. Ma poi il FPF un minimo, devono rispettarlo. L'hanno scorso per il FPF PSG e City non hanno praticamente fatto mercato, il Burasport è stato appena escluso dall'EL.



non conosco il FPF bene e non siamo in Europa però a livello di bilancio non so quanto neanche noi possiamo permetterci 150 milioni di euro di spese. possiamo? qualcuno lo sa?

p.s. mi sono accorto rileggendo che è veramente OT questa considerazione, magari la rimandiamo ad un altro topic, per quando li avremo realmente spesi!


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: l'avversario più pericoloso per Jackson Martinez è il Manchester United. Ma Falcao è sceso in campo per dare una mano al Milan. L'attaccante, ex Red Devils tornato al Monanco, ha sconsigliato vivamente la destinazione inglese a Martinez. Il Milan è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa.*


Questa è fantastica!


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Comunque non capisco, ieri era il City, oggi lo United, ma che presa in giro è?


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco, ieri era il City, oggi lo United, ma che presa in giro è?



Ancora prima era il Chelsea


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ancora prima era il Chelsea


E ancor prima era del Valencia e po dell'Arsenal.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: l'avversario più pericoloso per Jackson Martinez è il Manchester United. Ma Falcao è sceso in campo per dare una mano al Milan. L'attaccante, ex Red Devils tornato al Monanco, ha sconsigliato vivamente la destinazione inglese a Martinez. Il Milan è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa.*





Sotiris ha scritto:


> non conosco il FPF bene e non siamo in Europa però a livello di bilancio non so quanto neanche noi possiamo permetterci 150 milioni di euro di spese. possiamo? qualcuno lo sa?
> 
> p.s. mi sono accorto rileggendo che è veramente OT questa considerazione, magari la rimandiamo ad un altro topic, per quando li avremo realmente spesi!



http://www.milanworld.net/milan-platini-ti-da-una-mano-ecco-il-nuovo-fpf-vt28766.html


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola sostiene che Jackson preferirebbe Spagna o Inghilterra. Indipendent intanto afferma che Arsenal e United sono su di lui, riportando le vecchie dichiarazioni dell'agente riguardante la "big europea". Milan neanche menzionato. Nei forum inglesi, intanto, si fa ironia sulla squadra rossonera: se va lì è morto il calcio ed è morto pure lui.
> 
> Record, altro giornale portoghese, conferma Sky: è lotta Milan - Manchester City. Valencia staccato.
> *



Ringraziamo il nano per la reputazione che ha, ormai, il Milan.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: l'avversario più pericoloso per Jackson Martinez è il Manchester United. Ma Falcao è sceso in campo per dare una mano al Milan. L'attaccante, ex Red Devils tornato al Monanco, ha sconsigliato vivamente la destinazione inglese a Martinez. Il Milan è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa.*


Sbaglio a pensare che questo dialogo Falcao-Martinez potrebbe anche essere inventato di sana pianta ?


franck3211 ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco, ieri era il City, oggi lo United, ma che presa in giro è?





Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ancora prima era il Chelsea





franck3211 ha scritto:


> E ancor prima era del Valencia e po dell'Arsenal.


 Io sono tra quelli che crede che un interessamento da parte di almeno un'altra squadra ci sia stato, ma ora stanno inventando a ruota. Andassero a Hollywood, è calcio non cinema


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: l'avversario più pericoloso per Jackson Martinez è il Manchester United. Ma Falcao è sceso in campo per dare una mano al Milan. L'attaccante, ex Red Devils tornato al Monanco, ha sconsigliato vivamente la destinazione inglese a Martinez. Il Milan è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa.*



Grande Radamel!


----------



## zlatan (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grande Radamel!



Ma chi ci crede a sta cosa??? Ma vi prego....


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma chi ci crede a sta cosa??? Ma vi prego....



Guarda pure io sono abbastanza scettico, però ci sta che un giocatore chiede consiglio a un suo connazionale.


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco, ieri era il City, oggi lo United, ma che presa in giro è?



Il nodo è l'ingaggio.
Ci sono altre squadre pronte a fare rilancio su qualsiasi proposta d'ingaggio del Milan, che da 3,5 milioni ha già alzato l'offerta.
A questo punto la decisione è tutta di Jackson Martinez. Probabilmente se il Milan giocasse la Champions avrebbe già detto sì. Se accetta il Milan fa una scelta di cuore. Se accetta un altro club, fa una scelta di portafoglio, giustificata comunque dal prestigio della Premier e della Champions.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> diversi siti di mercato danno Harry Kane come obbiettivo in attacco dello United, quindi...



più realisticamente, stanno trattando l'arrivo di mandzukic che sembra vicinissimo, insieme a roberto firmino. Insomma mi pare che abbiano ben altri problemi


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il nodo è l'ingaggio.
> Ci sono altre squadre pronte a fare rilancio su qualsiasi proposta d'ingaggio del Milan, che da 3,5 milioni ha già alzato l'offerta.
> A questo punto la decisione è tutta di Jackson Martinez. Probabilmente se il Milan giocasse la Champions avrebbe già detto sì. Se accetta il Milan fa una scelta di cuore. Se accetta un altro club, fa una scelta di portafoglio.


Una scelta di cuore? Se viene qua semplicemente ha capito di avere un ruolo di primo piano all'interno di un progetto forse importante. Il cuore mi sa che centra poco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: l'avversario più pericoloso per Jackson Martinez è il Manchester United. Ma Falcao è sceso in campo per dare una mano al Milan. L'attaccante, ex Red Devils tornato al Monanco, ha sconsigliato vivamente la destinazione inglese a Martinez. Il Milan è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa.*



Per me stasera annunciano


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

ragazzi, solo da noi le trattative sono così mediatiche. All'estero fanno i nomi, ma poi non c'è tutto questo casino, intrecci, cene e dir si voglia. Per cui il fatto che se ne parli poco di martinez nei giornali esteri non fa testo. Questi se vogliono sganciano il grano e lo prendono in una notte. Galliani ha questo brutto vizio invece, di rendere tutto mediatico e glorioso.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Firmino è quasi Del Manch U


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

*Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto.*



in sostanza conferma quanto detto ieri dal procuratore a Calciomercato.com. Sicuramente gli alzeremo l'ingaggio per portarlo a casa, non prenderlo a sto punto sarebbe una figuraccia.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*


Ce la faremo per stasera a sapere definitivamente se viene o no? Questa trattativa comincia ad essere pesante e nel frattempo dobbiamo accelerare anche per altre trattative, una su tutti quella di Kondogbia


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

certo eh, che in teoria noi dovremmo avere una rete di osservatori e scouting, e chiediamo informazioni a rumenigge. Lol


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



Cioè vogliono cercare una scusa per non comprarlo??


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



ovvio che Rummenigeg gli dica di comprarlo... Con il Bayern è stata una delle sue migliori partite, e poi mica sono soldi suoi. Bah mi sembra un pò una notiza che lascia il tempo che trova per giustificare che gli alzeremo lo stipendio


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



Che poi io dico...bisogna chiedere a Rummenigge?!???!??

Dimostrazione che non si conoscono giocatori e non ci sono osservatori validi. La pulizia doveva cominciare proprio dagli osservatori..


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

già abbiamo perso Ibra ci manca di perdere pure questo e siamo apposto..


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*


.


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



Arriverà. Ma non arrivasse non mi cambierebbe nulla, purché si investa nel centrocampo.


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

Se arriva,arriva entro oggi...difficile che ci vogliano altri giorni visto che si parla solo dell'accordo col giocatore


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



Le notizie qui in UK parlano di uno United che punta fortemente Harry Kane e il City che ha fatto un offerta di £ 30 milioni per Sterling che e' stata rifiutata, ma si preparano a farne una al rialzo.

Se e ripeto se c'e' un interesse da parte loro(qui non se ne parla proprio) sarebbe solo come ripiego


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Ma il buon Di marzio oggi è in ferie?


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



Se non decide entro oggi lasciamo perdere, in questo caso stiamo facendo di tutto per non fare teatrini e ci si mettono i giocatori a farli.


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> già abbiamo perso Ibra ci manca di perdere pure questo e siamo apposto..



13-14 per Ibra (+ ingaggio top) li avremmo spesi sicuramente, non so come finirà per il francese ma con 45-50 mln andresti a provarci per Verratti che d'ingaggio prende quanto Montolivo se non sbaglio.
Ovviamente sarebbe un'alternativa visto che il francese andrebbe benissimo lo stesso e al posto di Ibra magari avremmo avuto qualcosa in più da spendere per un centrale di caratura con conseguente ingaggio da top cioè 4,5-5 mln.
Inutile dire che se Bee fosse arrivato 3 anni fa a quest'ora Kondogbia sarebbe già nella sua casa di Milano da una decina di giorni e avremmo ancora Thiago dietro a comandare il reparto.


----------



## pisolo22 (12 Giugno 2015)

Qui dentro ormai tutti me compreso passiamo da un stato psicofisico piacevole e di euforia ed uno triste e sconsolato e di maledizioni per Galliani Bee Lucas e Berlusconi ahahah , cmq io credo che il giocatore arriverà se non pensa solo ai soldi ed ha avuto come io penso e si siano spinti al massimo su questo punto le rassicurazioni su un progetto vincente, la titolarità di inamovibile, la possibilità di giocare con ibra , di fare solo un'anno senza C.L ma di vincere il campionato e cmq uno stipendo di 4 milioni + bonus e io ripeto come molte testate giornalistiche non dicono che con Pompeo ha trattato con il Milan anche Mendes amico di Lucas e conosce bene lo stesso Fester non ci resta che aspettare e sperare se Gallini entro oggi o max domani parte vuol dire che va per firmare i contratti ora si tratta di attendere e basta.


----------



## siioca (12 Giugno 2015)

la gazzetta parla di united e non di city,altri giornali dicono che c è il city dietro...I giornali Inglesi parlano che lo united sta per chiudere per Firmino e Manzukic...


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma il buon Di marzio oggi è in ferie?



Semplicemente quando uno è un giornalista serio,riporta le notizie quando le ha,non se le inventa!


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente quando uno è un giornalista serio,riporta le notizie quando le ha,non se le inventa!



Mica ho detto che si deve inventare qualcosa.


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Mica ho detto che si deve inventare qualcosa.



No no non intendevo quello 
Intendo dire che le notizie non inventate di solito non escono ogni 5 minuti per questo uno come Di Marzio non riporta continui aggiornamenti rischiando poi di dire qualche cavolata


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



Mamma mia quanto teatro  sono una roba scandalosa... addirittura le telefonate a Rummenigge


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*


Non so proprio che pensare, la situazione è diventata di una confusione assurda seppur non credo molto ai due Manchester interessati, altrimenti lui già stava la


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



Di certo se è vero che ci sono City e United non è la loro prima scelta, se no avrebbe già deciso per loro. Per me potrebbe essere che aspetta l'evoluzione delle loro trattative/scelte per capire cosa fare.


----------



## siioca (12 Giugno 2015)

hai ragione, in questi tempi credo che sia facile scegliere tra i due manchester e il milan attuale.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*


Rummenigge avrà risposto: "Ma perchè non ingaggiate un paio di osservatori?". Madò, ma cosa sono queste robe circensi


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Di certo se è vero che ci sono City e United non è la loro prima scelta, se no avrebbe già deciso per loro. Per me potrebbe essere che aspetta l'evoluzione delle loro trattative/scelte per capire cosa fare.



Intendi delle trattative dei due Manchester con il porto? Penso che devono pagare la clausola c'è poco da trattare. Se invece Martinez aspetta l'evoluzione di tutte le trattative dei Manchester per poi andarsene la, allora è meglio non prenderlo.


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

Comunque se fallisce la trattativa sarà solo colpa delle scelte del calciatore. Il Milan, Galliani e la stessa società si stanno ben comportando sia nelle intenzioni che nei fatti, senza il solito teatro.
Chi si lamenta della mediaticità forse non ci è più abituato, ma è sempre stato così. Quando abbiamo preso Ibrahimovic era lo stesso. Se stai per prendere un Top Player è normale.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

Come detto da un altro utente se siamo arrivati a sto punto significa che non abbiamo uno straccio di rete di osservatori, ci stiamo facendo ridere dietro dal mondo, continuiamo a lasciare tutto in mano a galliani e a farci ridere dietro, magari x i prossimi acquisti chiediamo un parere a Marotta o Ausilio, tanto ormai... 
Sta trattativa ormai ha stancato, il valore del giocatore non si discute, ma a sto punto che venga o meno mi importa poco, mi basta solo non sentirne piu parlare


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



Resto dell'idea che se sul giocatore ci fossero realmente le due squadre di Manchester l'affare si sarebbe già chiuso da un pezzo. Non mi sorprenderei se la reale concorrente fosse il Valencia, in quel caso si spiegherebbe meglio lo stallo che pare essersi creato.


----------



## Casnop (12 Giugno 2015)

Questo inverno, in tempi diversi, Galliani andava a citofonare a casa Destro ai Parioli. Se vi fosse stata necessità, pensate veramente che non avrebbe preso un volo per Santiago per trattare personalmente Jackson Martinez? Aspetta: i soldi sono stati già impegnati, e sono tanti. E aspettiamo pure noi.


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Intendi delle trattative dei due Manchester con il porto? Penso che devono pagare la clausola c'è poco da trattare. Se invece Martinez aspetta l'evoluzione di tutte le trattative dei Manchester per poi andarsene la, allora è meglio non prenderlo.



No no intendo per Martinez. Cioè lui per me sceglierebbe o United o City, avrà ricevuto una loro proposta di contratto più elevata, solamente che per loro lui sarà una seconda scelta a seconda di come si evolveranno altre trattative. Lui per me aspetta loro, se non chiuderanno su alcuni giocatori probabilmente andrà da loro. Bisogna capire le tempistiche, il Milan gli avrà dato un ultimatum. Credo.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> No no intendo per Martinez. Cioè lui per me sceglierebbe o United o City, avrà ricevuto una loro proposta di contratto più elevata, solamente che per loro lui sarà una seconda scelta a seconda di come si evolveranno altre trattative. Lui per me aspetta loro, se non chiuderanno su alcuni giocatori probabilmente andrà da loro. Bisogna capire le tempistiche, il Milan gli avrà dato un ultimatum. Credo.


Se così fosse non lo prenderei..


----------



## rossovero (12 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Invece i giocatori provenienti dal Porto fanno spesso benissimo. Quelli del Udinese...lasciamo stare va



Deco, Carvalho, Falcao, poi?


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se così fosse non lo prenderei..



Per me è o così o è un bluff del procuratore per avere più cash e le 2 di Manchester non ci sono. Non riesco a capacitarmi come possa essere indeciso tra noi e loro onestamente. E' come essere indeciso tra Belen e una sessantenne (forse un tempo bella)


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Deco, Carvalho, Falcao, poi?



Beh dai Hulk non è mica scarso e comunque Jackson Martinez è davvero forte quindi non ha senso discuterne


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Deco, Carvalho, Falcao, poi?


J. Rodriguez, L. Lopez, Bosingwa, Pepe, Hugo Almeida... Thiago Silva 




> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se così fosse non lo prenderei..



Idem, tra l'altro o si sono accordati x dare l'annuncio piu avanti o non capisco cosa aspettano a dargli l'ultimatum, non è che possiamo aspettare i suoi comodi x poi trovarci costretti a rinnovare a pazzini


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Rummenigge avrà risposto: "Ma perchè non ingaggiate un paio di osservatori?". Madò, ma cosa sono queste robe circensi



Queste cose le fanno sempre tutti i club. E' normalissimo chiedere pareri ad altri, e ci son dei trasferimenti che saltano o si concludono a seconda dei commenti che si raccolgono. 
Il fatto che Milan Channel abbia diffuso questa discussione con Rummenigge (che di sicuro non è avvenuta in questi giorni) credo sia una rassicurazione per i diffidenti verso Jackson Martinez, perchè comunque ci sono alcuni giornalisti ma soprattutto diversi tifosi che lo ritengono molto sopravvalutato, soprattutto a quelle cifre.


----------



## cris (12 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Per me è o così o è un bluff del procuratore per avere più cash e le 2 di Manchester non ci sono. Non riesco a capacitarmi come possa essere indeciso tra noi e loro onestamente. E' come essere indeciso tra Belen e una sessantenne (forse un tempo bella)



quoto


----------



## Sotiris (12 Giugno 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> quoto



in linea generale quoto anche se
a) tra sharon stone e belen sceglierei la prima,
b) il city e lo united non riesco proprio a metterli sullo stesso piano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Giugno 2015)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Deco, Carvalho, Falcao, poi?



Iturbe(nella sua dimensione), Raul Meireles, Lucho Gonzalez, James Rodriguez, Joao Moutinho, Bruno Alves, Pepe, Bosingwa, Hulk, Diego e anche Luis Fabiano


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> in linea generale quoto anche se
> a) tra sharon stone e belen sceglierei la prima,
> b) il city e lo united non riesco proprio a metterli sullo stesso piano.



Beh c'è sempre chi preferisce le milf o le cougar 

Battute a parte era per far capire che ad oggi la scelta tra city/united e noi si fa da sola... Sia per soldi che per visibilità ( campionato e competizioni europee)


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

verrà verrà....abbiate fede....mi aspetto l'ufficialità stasera o domani mattina.


----------



## Gas (12 Giugno 2015)

Io non capisco perchè secondo voi dovrebbe scegliere ad occhi chiusi United o City al posto nostro.
Sono discorsi che erano validi l'anno scorso, ma se davvero ora siamo pieni di soldi allora il gap economico con le due di Manchester è colmato, come storia e prestigio ce la giochiamo con lo United mentre il city non ci vede neppure, l'unica cosa che ci svantaggia è di non essere in Champions quest'anno.
Un Milan pieno di soldi è fra le squadre più allettanti al mondo, ce la giocheremmo con Real e Barca.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*




uppppp


----------



## Juventino30 (12 Giugno 2015)

Non esiste nessuna società inglese sul calciatore, fatevi dei giri nei loro giornali. Anzi quelli cercano Higuain. Di J. Martinez si parla di rimbalzo perchè citano le loro squadre i notiziari e giornali italiani. Ma vi pare che Galliani prende due volte l'aereo per andare in Portogallo, e si porta pure dietro quello della Doyen, per poi avere ancora tutto aperto?


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*





Gas ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perchè secondo voi dovrebbe scegliere ad occhi chiusi United o City al posto nostro.
> Sono discorsi che erano validi l'anno scorso, ma se davvero ora siamo pieni di soldi allora il gap economico con le due di Manchester è colmato, come storia e prestigio ce la giochiamo con lo United mentre il city non ci vede neppure, l'unica cosa che ci svantaggia è di non essere in Champions quest'anno.
> Un Milan pieno di soldi è fra le squadre più allettanti al mondo, ce la giocheremmo con Real e Barca.



A parte che comunque i soldi che hanno united e city non li avremmo, quindi il gap non sarebbe colmato. Poi comunque c'è un punto di domanda su di noi, per ora di questi fantomatici soldi non ne abbiamo fatto ancora uso nei fatti. Per ora rimane una squadra di giocatori mediocri che arriva da un decimo posto. Poi c'è la visibilità che ti da la Premier e la Champions. Non parliamo di un ragazzo di 20 anni per cui gli puoi far vedere un'ottima prospettiva negli anni, questo è un giocatore di 29 anni che vuole vincere subito far subito la champions perchè è il suo ultimo contratto probabilmente.


----------



## sion (12 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> verrà verrà....abbiate fede....mi aspetto l'ufficialità stasera o domani mattina.



se,come no


----------



## markjordan (12 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Iturbe(nella sua dimensione), Raul Meireles, Lucho Gonzalez, James Rodriguez, Joao Moutinho, Bruno Alves, Pepe, Bosingwa, Hulk, Diego e anche Luis Fabiano


douglas costa ?


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1874]Pampu7[/MENTION] ti è stato detto di non riportare queste "notizie" senza alcuna fonte e fondamento


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Chissà se rallentano perchè vogliono prendere anche Brahimi....................


----------



## sion (12 Giugno 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Sabato sera o domenica prima chiude anche per Kondogbia



dico ma volare bassi no? che certezze avete? per piacere non sparate a caso o manco se le trattative le conducete voi


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



.


----------



## alcyppa (12 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> verrà verrà....*abbiate fede*....mi aspetto l'ufficialità stasera o domani mattina.



Ogni volta che leggo questa combinazione di parole mi viene sempre in mente una certa Carlota


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Chissà se rallentano perchè vogliono prendere anche Brahimi....................



O vogliono annunciarlo in pompa magna o sanno che non verrà e non sanno che pesci prendere


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo questa combinazione di parole mi viene sempre in mente una certa Carlota





sion ha scritto:


> se,come no



bisogna aspettare ormai un giorno...o stasera o domani si saprà. Il giocatore ha detto che avrebbe dato risposta entro 24/48 ore. Per cui presto sapremo se mi sbagliavo oppure no.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanto teatro  sono una roba scandalosa... addirittura le telefonate a Rummenigge



Infatti l'affare tarda a chiudersi perchè stanno aspettando anche l'approvazione di Platini, Mourinho, papa Bergoglio e Beppe Grillo.


----------



## siioca (12 Giugno 2015)

il telegraph dice che l Arsenal è in pole position per Jackson Martinez.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Non esiste nessuna società inglese sul calciatore, fatevi dei giri nei loro giornali. Anzi quelli cercano Higuain. Di J. Martinez si parla di rimbalzo perchè citano le loro squadre i notiziari e giornali italiani. Ma vi pare che Galliani prende due volte l'aereo per andare in Portogallo, e si porta pure dietro quello della Doyen, per poi avere ancora tutto aperto?



Non lo conosci bene, mi sa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



Comunque in Cile in questo momento sono le 11 del mattino (-5 ore). Suma ha detto che alle 11 di stamattina ore italiane, Galliani non aveva ancora nessun contatto con Pompeo. Ma a quell'ora in Cile erano le 6 del mattino. E Jackson alle 6 credo dorma  vediamo, se manco oggi abbiamo novità, allora purtroppo sarò pessimista pure io sulla buona riuscita dell'affare.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> il telegraph dice che l Arsenal è in pole position per Jackson Martinez.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



Il telegraph dice che stiamo avendo problemi col Porto a proseguire la trattativa, speriamo non sia vero.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

ora la faccenda mi puzza però..fino a stamattina ero scettico sulle inglesi ora però....


----------



## siioca (12 Giugno 2015)

comunque i giornali inglesi parlano solo di arsenal, non citano per niente i due manchester.


----------



## mark (12 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il telegraph dice che stiamo avendo problemi col Porto a proseguire la trattativa, speriamo non sia vero.



Più passa il tempo più le cose si mettono male.. Speriamo di chiudere il prima possibile in un modo o nell'altro così in caso di esito negativo potremo andare su altri obbiettivi!!


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Più passa il tempo più le cose si mettono male.. Speriamo di chiudere il prima possibile in un modo o nell'altro così in caso di esito negativo potremo andare su altri obbiettivi!!



Sinceramente non vedo altri obiettivi simili a Jackson...e comunque se ci fosse veramente una big inglese pronta a chiudere, perchè attendono ancora??


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

Boh, io cambierei direttamente obiettivo, questo non viene


----------



## mark (12 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo altri obiettivi simili a Jackson...e comunque se ci fosse veramente una big inglese pronta a chiudere, perchè attendono ancora??



Una coppia d'attacco ibra e lacazette io la vedrei molto bene ad esempio..


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Calma, se arriva bene, altrimenti si punterà su altro.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

tutto molto strano davvero...non è che l interessamento del milan sia datato a due 2 giorni fa.E'un pò che sa del nostro interessamento.Un idea dovrebbe essersela fatta da tempo.A questo punto la squadra inglese c è eccome..cacchio!

[MENTION=2036]martinmilan[/MENTION] le parole censurate vanno cambiate: http://www.milanworld.net/linguaggio-volgare-ed-autocensura-importante-leggete-tutti-vt1111.html


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Per me esiste solo l'Arsenal come pretendente e basta.


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

vabbè calma ragazzi. Ha detto ieri 24-48h. Passate le 48h allora sarei d'accordo con voi... Secondo me in serata avremo novità


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> tutto molto strano davvero...non è che l interessamento del milan sia datato a due 2 giorni fa.E'un pò che sa del nostro interessamento.Un idea dovrebbe essersela fatta da tempo.A questo punto la squadra inglese c è eccome..cacchio!
> 
> [MENTION=2036]martinmilan[/MENTION] le parole censurate vanno cambiate: http://www.milanworld.net/linguaggio-volgare-ed-autocensura-importante-leggete-tutti-vt1111.html



si admin non pensavo censurasse anche quella..sto più attento....ma sono davvero delusissimo...


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per me esiste solo l'Arsenal come pretendente e basta.



chiamale niente..sono in premier e hanno un sacco di soldi.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> chiamale niente..sono in premier e hanno un sacco di soldi.



Si ma sono una squadra perdente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



Le ore stanno scorrendo e non si sa niente di niente, mi sta solo vedendo il nervoso perchè non è possibile che per una volta che decidiamo di tirare fuori i soldi ci si mettono i giocatori/procuratori a fare i "capricci" e far durare questa trattativa in stile teatrini.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Ho twittato chiedendo informazioni a Di Marzio e Victor Dana 

Mi risponderanno....





.......certo.....


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si ma sono una squadra perdente.



ma la premier attira e noi di certo non abbiamo fatto belle figure questi anni..


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma la premier attira e noi di certo non abbiamo fatto belle figure questi anni..



La premier come atmosfera è sicuramente bellissima, ma mi ripeto l'Arsenal è una squadra che non vale niente


----------



## George Weah (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Le ore stanno scorrendo e non si sa niente di niente, mi sta solo vedendo il nervoso perchè non è possibile che per una volta che decidiamo di tirare fuori i soldi ci si mettono i giocatori/procuratori a fare i "capricci" e far durare questa trattativa in stile teatrini.



Questo è uno dei migliori bomber d'Europa, è normale che ci sia concorrenza.. Aspettiamo, sono ottimista.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> La premier come atmosfera è sicuramente bellissima, ma mi ripeto l'Arsenal è una squadra che non vale niente



è un tuo giudizio che non rispecchia la realtà...è un club ambitissimo e hanno tanti soldi per poter vincere.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> è un tuo giudizio che non rispecchia la realtà...è un club ambitissimo e hanno tanti soldi per poter vincere.



Parlami delle vittorie dell'Arsenal degli ultimi anni. Che poi Martinez vada la è possibile ma definire l'Arsenal vincente fa ridere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Le ore stanno scorrendo e non si sa niente di niente, mi sta solo vedendo il nervoso perchè non è possibile che per una volta che decidiamo di tirare fuori i soldi ci si mettono i giocatori/procuratori a fare i "capricci" e far durare questa trattativa in stile teatrini.



Beh questo è normale, se sentono il profumo dei soldi chiaramente i procuratori e i giocatori si adeguano di conseguenza.

Il problema è che noi tifosi non eravamo più abituati a queste trattative. Questi giocatori e cifre per noi erano pura fantascienza.

Chiaro che se poi non dovesse arrivare nessuno, la delusione sarebbe anche peggiore.


----------



## anakyn101 (12 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi mi spiace per il tono disfattista. Ci ho creduto, che il Milan avesse cambiato registro. Ora piu' passano le ore piu' mi accorgo che in fondo in fondo l'ho sempre saputo. Noi siamo quelli che rinnovano a Bonera e Mexes. Rendiamoci conto che non arrivera' nessuno, questa e' semplicemente l'ennesimo lavoro di marketing. Let's prepare for the worst while hoping for the best.


----------



## Sotiris (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> è un tuo giudizio che non rispecchia la realtà...è un club ambitissimo e hanno tanti soldi per poter vincere.



anche per me l'Arsenal non vale niente, parti la stagione che sai già che parteciperai solo alla Champions e al Campionato, arrivando massimo nei quarti alla prima, e se va di super-lusso terzo alla seconda, è una squadra perdente.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Parlami delle vittorie dell'Arsenal degli ultimi anni. Che poi Martinez vada la è possibile ma definire l'Arsenal vincente fa ridere.



l'arsenal ha cambiato proprietà da poco e di conseguenza ambizioni.Ora cominceranno a vincere come è naturale.Prima era una società nota per vendere e basta.E'un superclub ma tanta gente è rimasta indietro nelle valutazioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



*Qui non si parla di Arsenal ma della trattativa per Jackson, basta OT.*


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> l'arsenal ha cambiato proprietà da poco e di conseguenza ambizioni.Ora cominceranno a vincere come è naturale.Prima era una società nota per vendere e basta.E'un superclub ma tanta gente è rimasta indietro nelle valutazioni.



.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

ora jackson starà mangiando spero che prima del riposino pomeridiano si ricordi di noi e ci dia una risposta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ora jackson starà mangiando spero che prima del riposino pomeridiano si ricordi di noi e ci dia una risposta.



C'è un fuso orario di 5 ore col Cile, quindi per il momento dubito stia pranzando. Sono le 11.40. Se non abbiamo avuto novità fino ad ora dobbiamo aspettare stasera, quando in Cile sarà pomeriggio. O stanotte quando in Cile sarà sera.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> C'è un fuso orario di 5 ore col Cile, quindi per il momento dubito stia pranzando. Sono le 11.40. Se non abbiamo avuto novità fino ad ora dobbiamo aspettare stasera, quando in Cile sarà pomeriggio. O stanotte quando in Cile sarà sera.



beh dai...quanto ci mette a decidere? uno ci riflette una notte a poi da una risposta.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> C'è un fuso orario di 5 ore col Cile, quindi per il momento dubito stia pranzando. Sono le 11.40. Se non abbiamo avuto novità fino ad ora dobbiamo aspettare stasera, quando in Cile sarà pomeriggio. O stanotte quando in Cile sarà sera.



Comunque credo che in giornata (orario Cile) qualcosa si saprà


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> beh dai...quanto ci mette a decidere? uno ci riflette una notte a poi da una risposta.



Può anche essere che il condor stia trattando anche qualche altro giocatore del porto a nostra insaputa o che abbia deciso di che so fare un blitz per kong in maniera da ufficializzare il tutto in una volta


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

mah non so...io rimango alle parole di galliani che dice ''50/50 ora conta la volontà del giocatore''

quindi l'offerta c è ma quello non parla...avrà ancora dubbi sull'effettivo rilancio del club.E come dargli torto...ce li ho anche io.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



Oh, allora ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Oh, allora ?



Tutto tace, per me se ne riparla stasera/stanotte (pomeriggio/sera in Cile)


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tutto tace, per me se ne riparla stasera/stanotte (pomeriggio/sera in Cile)



Anche perchè se non dice sì stasera/notte non viene sicuro (non è pessimismo ma quando mai si è visto un giocatore a cui viene pagata la clausola metterci giorni per decidere? Già 2 sono assurdi)


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

Spero di no, ma a sto punto temo che non verrà, se così fosse a parte ibra che altri attaccanti ci sono come obiettivi realistici?


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

vabbè me ne farò una ragione se non viene...personalmente poi mi piacerebbe di più la coppia ibra-bacca.


----------



## siioca (12 Giugno 2015)

secondo me la risposta arriverà in serata, dato che ci sono 5 ore di fuso orario.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*



A sensazione credo che stasera arriverà la risposta definitiva.
Speriamo bene.


----------



## medjai (12 Giugno 2015)

Nella TV di Colombia dicono che c'è l'accordo con Jackson.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Nella TV di Colombia dicono che c'è l'accordo con Jackson.



Dai dai dai!!!


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A sensazione credo che stasera arriverà la risposta definitiva.
> Speriamo bene.



Giusto capire subito se sarà si o no, altrimenti si deve cambiare obiettivo e di realizzabili e pronti non è che ce ne siano tanti in circolazione.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Nella TV di Colombia dicono che c'è l'accordo con Jackson.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino alle ore 11 di stamattina nessun nuovo contatto tra Pompeo e Galliani. Il procuratore del colombiano si è detto ottimista sul possibile passaggio dell’attaccante al Milan, ma ha ammesso anche che ci sono ancora delle cose da sistemare. Da Manchester, intanto, arrivano poi offerte molto importanti per il giocatore. Infine, visto che si tratterebbe di una spesa molto alta, il Milan ha chiesto un parere a Karl-Heinz Rummenigge che con il suo Bayern Monaco ha affrontato il Porto. Rummenigge ha detto che se un grande club in questo momento dovesse prendere una punta forte, quella non può essere che Jackson Martinez.*





medjai ha scritto:


> Nella TV di Colombia dicono che c'è l'accordo con Jackson.





Jino ha scritto:


> Giusto capire subito se sarà si o no, altrimenti si deve cambiare obiettivo e di realizzabili e pronti non è che ce ne siano tanti in circolazione.



Secondo me Jackson è l'unico centravanti completo che possiamo concretamente acquistare.
Qualora saltasse,bisognerebbe cambiare i piani del mercato.


----------



## robs91 (12 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Nella TV di Colombia dicono che c'è l'accordo con Jackson.



canale serio?


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Nella TV di Colombia dicono che c'è l'accordo con Jackson.



Daiiii ora aspettiamo conferme italiane forza


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

bisogna pazientare fino a stasera o al massimo domani mattina. C'è un'altra trattativa da concludere prima


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Su sky nessuna novità.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Nella TV di Colombia dicono che c'è l'accordo con Jackson.



*La foto è di ESPN Colombia.*


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La foto è di ESPN Colombia.*



Affidabile?


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> bisogna pazientare fino a stasera o al massimo domani mattina. C'è un'altra trattativa da concludere prima


Credi davvero che chiuderemo prima quella per Kondogbia? Difficile che si chiuda oggi sarebbe strano...speriamo


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Credi davvero che chiuderemo prima quella per Kondogbia? Difficile che si chiuda oggi sarebbe strano...speriamo



se non la chiudono, quantomeno stabilirne il prezzo. Se facciamo vedere che spendiamo 35 mln senza batter ciglio, questi sparano alto. Così invece si ha la possibilità di trattare il prezzo fatto dal monaco.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Affidabile?



*Si, in Colombia danno l'affare per fatto!!!*


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se non la chiudono, quantomeno stabilirne il prezzo. Se facciamo vedere che spendiamo 35 mln senza batter ciglio, questi sparano alto. Così invece si ha la possibilità di trattare il prezzo fatto dal monaco.



Sta di fatto che se non lo si chiude entro domenica si rischia davvero molto


----------



## Sotiris (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Si, in Colombia danno l'affare per fatto!!!*



e andiamo e andiamo e andiamo


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Si, in Colombia danno l'affare per fatto!!!*



Attendo notizie italiane, ma sicuramente è un bel segnale.


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

Posso fare il guastafeste?

Prevedo altri e continui *rimandi*.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

o raga io ve l'avevo detto, bisogna solo aspettare. E ho anche la sensazione che la cosa si saprà stasera o forse anche domani.


----------



## zlatan (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Attendo notizie italiane, ma sicuramente è un bel segnale.



Aspettiamo Di Marzio prima di esultare...


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

secondo me quelli sudamericani riprendono le notizie che diamo qui in europa, non ci faccio grosso affidamento, ricordatevi i peracottari messicani che diedero fatto Ochoa l'anno scorso....


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

Aspettiamo le fonti attendibili, non ci credo che abbia detto di si


----------



## malos (12 Giugno 2015)

Comunque basta un primo colpo che a cascata verranno anche gli altri. Ibra per esempio vorrà toccare con mano le ambizioni future, di certo non si accontenta delle parole visto i precedenti ma vuole i fatti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Giugno 2015)

Fanno i tirchi con Ibra e buttano 35mil (senza contare l' ingaggio) per Martinez?!

Son soldi buttati! Sarà forte ma ha fatto una carriera mediocre: capocannoniere in Portogallo da titolare nel Porto, sai che roba... 10 gol in nazionale in 36 presenze, bah. Se arriva Ibra uno qualsiasi dei nostri attaccanti va bene per la serie A. L'importante è che arrivi Zlatan.


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Fanno i tirchi con Ibra e buttano 35mil (senza contare l' ingaggio) per Martinez?!
> 
> Son soldi buttati! Sarà forte ma ha fatto una carriera mediocre: capocannoniere in Portogallo da titolare nel Porto, sai che roba... 10 gol in nazionale in 36 presenze, bah. Se arriva Ibra uno qualsiasi dei nostri attaccanti va bene per la serie A. L'importante è che arrivi Zlatan.



9 presenze 8 goal in champions di cui tre al BAyern Monaco quest'anno non lo scrivi? 42 presenze stagionali 32 goal e 7 assist?
Non scherziamo SE arriva è grasso che cola.


----------



## anakyn101 (12 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> 9 presenze 8 goal in champions di cui tre al BAyern Monaco quest'anno non lo scrivi? 42 presenze stagionali 32 goal e 7 assist?
> Non scherziamo SE arriva è grasso che cola.



SE arriva...


----------



## Gekyn (12 Giugno 2015)

Riusciamo a schifare JM, dopo anni di Matri, Pazzini e Destro


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

Fino a 1 mese fa giocavamo con destro o pazzini... SE arriva è un ottimo colpo, e con meno di quella somma non si prende nessuno


----------



## anakyn101 (12 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Fino a 1 mese fa giocavamo con destro o pazzini... SE arriva è un ottimo colpo, e con meno di quella somma non si prende nessuno



Assolutamente ma ripeto SE


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

lol. Ci vuole coraggio a definire martinez un attaccante mediocre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Si, in Colombia danno l'affare per fatto!!!*



Ottimo ma dove sono finita Gdm E Pedullà su


----------



## Ricky85 (12 Giugno 2015)

Dalla Colombia danno l'affare per fattp M.J al Milan


----------



## malos (12 Giugno 2015)

Non scherziamo, ricordiamo quanto abbiamo pagato Matri, in confronto è regalato.


----------



## Sotiris (12 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lol. Ci vuole coraggio a definire martinez un attaccante mediocre.



tra l'altro io non sono così convinto che l'attuale campionato portoghese sia tanto inferiore a quello italiano dove è co-capocannoniere Luca Toni.


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

Ricky85 ha scritto:


> Dalla Colombia danno l'affare per fattp M.J al Milan



dove dove io non trovo nullaaaaaaaa


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Fanno i tirchi con Ibra e buttano 35mil (senza contare l' ingaggio) per Martinez?!
> 
> Son soldi buttati! Sarà forte ma ha fatto una carriera mediocre: capocannoniere in Portogallo da titolare nel Porto, sai che roba... 10 gol in nazionale in 36 presenze, bah. Se arriva Ibra uno qualsiasi dei nostri attaccanti va bene per la serie A. L'importante è che arrivi Zlatan.



Finchè la Colombia c'ha un allenatore che gli preferisce un giocatore mediocre come Gutierrez...


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> tra l'altro io non sono così convinto che l'attuale campionato portoghese sia tanto inferiore a quello italiano dove è co-capocannoniere Luca Toni.



concordo, e aggiungo che se si considera il porto una squadretta si fa un errore madornale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Nella TV di Colombia dicono che c'è l'accordo con Jackson.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La foto è di ESPN Colombia.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Si, in Colombia danno l'affare per fatto!!!*



.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Riusciamo a schifare JM, dopo anni di Matri, Pazzini e Destro


.

Ma veramente, anche se prendessimo Messi, son sicuro che ci sarebbe qualcuno che avrebbe da ridire.


----------



## Ciachi (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .


 [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] : sei un grande!


----------



## anakyn101 (12 Giugno 2015)

..


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Si, in Colombia danno l'affare per fatto!!!*



.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

.
Questa notizia c'era nel primo pomeriggio già.


----------



## Ac.Milan (12 Giugno 2015)

Se è vero è l'affare del mercato estivo, anche considerando che il suo arrivo significherebbe che il nuovo progetto Milan realmente ESISTE.


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

Ac.Milan ha scritto:


> Se è vero è l'affare del mercato estivo, anche considerando che il suo arrivo significherebbe che il nuovo progetto Milan realmente ESISTE.



SE è vero..incrociamo le dita, sta trattativa mi sta uccidendo..


----------



## Ricky85 (12 Giugno 2015)

intendevo lo screen Shot pubblicato..io l'ho visto su facebook


----------



## Ciachi (12 Giugno 2015)

Sbaglio ....o stiamo superando le pagine che furono per iturbe??!?


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente ma ripeto SE



Esatto, con il SE sempre in maiuscolo


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Sbaglio ....o stiamo superando le pagine che furono per iturbe??!?



Erano così tante su iturbe? Ad pgni modo queste son state fatte in 3 giorni , na roba paurosa


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Fox sport afferma di un'offerta del city per sterling e dello united per Kane, nessuna menzione per JM


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

*Per Ordine la risposta di JM arriverà massimo entro domani sera e per lui sarà un SI*


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Fox sport afferma di un'offerta del city per sterling e dello united per Kane, nessuna menzione per JM


Jackson Martinez è un giocatore troppo poco mediatico per le due di Manchester, oltre ad essere "avanti con l'età" ed a non convincere per motivi a me non noti. Io dico che l'ho visto giocare parecchie volte e mi è sempre parso un animale, simile a Cavani per certi aspetti ma molto più fisico. Lo metto nella mia top10 delle prime punte migliori d'Europa. Poi oh, è il capocannoniere degli ultimi 3 campionati portoghesi disputati, qualche gol credo riesca a farlo anche qui. Per quanto riguarda il prezzo che dire: è alto ma poteva andar peggio. Penso che il City ha pagato 40 cucuzze BONY e probabilmente Benteke partirà per cifre simili...O sempre narrando di prime punte ricordiamoci di un certo Andy Carroll, sponsorizzato da un vecchio utente che lo considerava un fenomeno quando bastava averlo visto giocare 3 volte per capire che fosse il Borriello britannico, quaranta milioni di euro anche lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2015)

Ma precisamente che ruolo fa? Non è mediano davanti alla difesa?


----------



## Ricky85 (12 Giugno 2015)

Nelio Lucas sta trattando personalmente kongobdia


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore troppo poco mediatico per le due di Manchester, oltre ad essere "avanti con l'età" ed a non convincere per motivi a me non noti. Io dico che l'ho visto giocare parecchie volte e mi è sempre parso un animale, simile a Cavani per certi aspetti ma molto più fisico. Lo metto nella mia top10 delle prime punte migliori d'Europa. Poi oh, è il capocannoniere degli ultimi 3 campionati portoghesi disputati, qualche gol credo riesca a farlo anche qui. Per quanto riguarda il prezzo che dire: è alto ma poteva andar peggio. Penso che il City ha pagato 40 cucuzze BONY e probabilmente Benteke partirà per cifre simili...O sempre narrando di prime punte ricordiamoci di un certo Andy Carroll, sponsorizzato da un vecchio utente che lo considerava un fenomeno quando bastava averlo visto giocare 3 volte per capire che fosse il Borriello britannico, quaranta milioni di euro anche lui.


SOno d'accordo JM non è il giocatore mediaticamente forte che di solito i due Manchster comprano però speriamo bene che questo si arrivi.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma precisamente che ruolo fa? Non è mediano davanti alla difesa?



Sterling? E' un'ala


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma precisamente che ruolo fa? Non è mediano davanti alla difesa?


Mi sa che hai sbagliato topic. Parlavi forse di Kondogbia ?


----------



## mandraghe (12 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma precisamente che ruolo fa? Non è mediano davanti alla difesa?



Sbagliato topic, oppure ubriachezza livello 'ccezzionale


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore troppo poco mediatico per le due di Manchester, oltre ad essere "avanti con l'età" ed a non convincere per motivi a me non noti. Io dico che l'ho visto giocare parecchie volte e mi è sempre parso un animale, simile a Cavani per certi aspetti ma molto più fisico. Lo metto nella mia top10 delle prime punte migliori d'Europa. Poi oh, è il capocannoniere degli ultimi 3 campionati portoghesi disputati, qualche gol credo riesca a farlo anche qui. Per quanto riguarda il prezzo che dire: è alto ma poteva andar peggio. Penso che il City ha pagato 40 cucuzze BONY e probabilmente Benteke partirà per cifre simili...O sempre narrando di prime punte ricordiamoci di un certo Andy Carroll, sponsorizzato da un vecchio utente che lo considerava un fenomeno quando bastava averlo visto giocare 3 volte per capire che fosse il Borriello britannico, quaranta milioni di euro anche lui.



D'accordo su tutto ma occhio che Bony è fortissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Per Ordine la risposta di JM arriverà massimo entro domani sera e per lui sarà un SI*



Fino a domani? spero di no  entro stasera comunque da fonti italiane affidabili diranno certamente qualcosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sterling? E' un'ala





Dexter ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai sbagliato topic. Parlavi forse di Kondogbia ?





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sbagliato topic, oppure ubriachezza livello 'ccezzionale


Ho sbagliato topic e parlavo di Kondogbia  mi sto schiantando di risate da solo a vedere di aver chiesto se Martinez giochi davanti alla difesa


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Per Ordine la risposta di JM arriverà massimo entro domani sera e per lui sarà un SI*



Insomma, anche oggi JM decide domani


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho sbagliato topic e parlavo di Kondogbia  mi sto schiantando di risate da solo a vedere di aver chiesto se Martinez giochi davanti alla difesa


Probabilmente farebbe comunque meglio di Montolivo, quindi la tua domanda è lecita.


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Insomma, anche oggi JM decide domani



Perchè adesso crediamo pure a ORDINE? A parte che dubito che qualche giornalista ne sappia davvero qualcosa ma poi basta leggere quello che ha detto per capire che parla più di opinioni personali che altro...certi giornalisti si dovrebbero nascondere.
Ribadisco che se non si decide stasera non arriva (perchè mai dovrebbe decidere domani quando sono minimo 5 giorni che sa del Milan e già 2 giorni da quando è stato trovato l'accordo col Porto?)


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Ma veramente, anche se prendessimo Messi, son sicuro che ci sarebbe qualcuno che avrebbe da ridire.



.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Perchè adesso crediamo pure a ORDINE? A parte che dubito che qualche giornalista ne sappia davvero qualcosa ma poi basta leggere quello che ha detto per capire che parla di opinioni personali che altro...certi giornalisti si dovrebbero nascondere.
> Ribadisco che se non si decide stasera non arriva (perchè mai dovrebbe decidere domani quando sono minimo 5 giorni che sa del Milan e già 2 giorni da quando è stato trovato l'accordo col Porto?)



Figurati, per me Ordine vale meno di 0 come credibilità. Penso che se non decida entro stasera è perchè il giocatore o il Porto stanno aspettando un'offerta da un altro club che 1) pagherebbe subito tutto la clausola a differenza del Milan 2) darebbe di più d'ingaggio al giocatore. Bisogna sperare che questo club non si faccia avanti.
Questo almeno è quello che penso, altrimenti non ci sarebbe motivo di tirarla tanto lunga. Considerando anche che non stanno trattando niente dato che Galliani è in Italia.


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Figurati, per me Ordine vale meno di 0 come credibilità. Penso che se non decida entro stasera è perchè il giocatore o il Porto stanno aspettando un'offerta da un altro club che 1) pagherebbe subito tutto la clausola a differenza del Milan 2) darebbe di più d'ingaggio al giocatore. Bisogna sperare che questo club non si faccia avanti.
> Questo almeno è quello che penso, altrimenti non ci sarebbe motivo di tirarla tanto lunga. Considerando anche che non stanno trattando niente dato che Galliani è in Italia.



Secondo me un'altra opzione potrebbe essere che il sì sia già arrivato/arrivi stasera ma che non lo si faccia sapere fino a domani/domenica quando si prenderà Kondogbia


----------



## siioca (12 Giugno 2015)

su topcalcio24 danno per fatto kondogbia , jackson martinezj e ibra al 90 %...saranno attendibili?


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> su topcalcio24 danno per fatto kondogbia , jackson martinezj e ibra al 90 %...saranno attendibili?



booooom


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> su topcalcio24 danno per fatto kondogbia , jackson martinezj e ibra al 90 %...saranno attendibili?



Non credo proprio


----------



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2015)

*Pellegatti a Sportmediaset ha detto che la risposta di JM dovrebbe arrivare addirittura Lunedì o Martedì.*


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

se vabbè, faccia pure con comodo


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a Sportmediaset ha detto che la risposta di JM dovrebbe arrivare addirittura Lunedì o Martedì



Premettendo che Pellegatti dice solo cavolate,ma perchè mai lunedì o martedì? Semplicemente è impensabile e se fosse vero il Milan lo deve lasciare,è assurdo aspettarlo così tanto


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma precisamente che ruolo fa? Non è mediano davanti alla difesa?



Pensavo ti fossi confuso con Martinez del bayern


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Sportmediaset ha detto che la risposta di JM dovrebbe arrivare addirittura Lunedì o Martedì*



 se viene confermato da altri è chiaro che il giocatore sta aspettando altre offerte, basta essere "ostaggi" di questi giocatori, molliamo e andiamo su Bacca che costerà pure meno.


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> se viene confermato da altri è chiaro che il giocatore sta aspettando altre offerte, basta essere "ostaggi" di questi giocatori, molliamo e andiamo su Bacca che costerà pure meno.



Ma appunto,è uno scherzo? Lui voleva che qualcuno pagasse la clausola e ora che una squadra lo fa,ci mette una settimana a decidere? Fosse vero (non credo) nonostante mi piaccia un casino puntiamo qualcun'altro...una società seria da un ultimatum e spero che lo siamo diventati...


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Sportmediaset ha detto che la risposta di JM dovrebbe arrivare addirittura Lunedì o Martedì.*



Se fosse così a sto punto mi sono stancato anche io. Non abbiamo tempo da perdere.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> se viene confermato da altri è chiaro che il giocatore sta aspettando altre offerte, basta essere "ostaggi" di questi giocatori, molliamo e andiamo su Bacca che costerà pure meno.



Costa meno perché è scarso.
Se devo prendere Bacca allora rinnovo a Pazzini o mi tengo Matri


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Sportmediaset ha detto che la risposta di JM dovrebbe arrivare addirittura Lunedì o Martedì.*





Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma appunto,è uno scherzo? Lui voleva che qualcuno pagasse la clausola e ora che una squadra lo fa,ci mette una settimana a decidere? Fosse vero (non credo) nonostante mi piaccia un casino puntiamo qualcun'altro...una società seria da un ultimatum e spero che lo siamo diventati...



Ma appunto, io mi rendo conto che probabilmente questa è l'ultima occassione che ha per andare in un top top club visto che va per i 29 anni ( non sto dicendo che il Porto è una squadretta anzi), capisco che arriviamo da stagioni penose ma già solo con il fatto che siamo disposti a pagare la clausola dimostra che abbiamo voglia di investire e tornare ai nostri livelli, poi per me non ci sono ne United ne City, ci sono il Valencia che sicuramente non ha più appel di noi, l'Arsenal forse ma non credo che abbia più appel di noi è più probabile che vinciamo noi qualche titolo importante che loro, giocano la Cl? bene io credo che se i nomi che circolano sono veri abbiamo grosse possibilità di rientrare in Cl la prossima stagione, poi se uno come Ibra che ha 34 anni dice che giocare la Cl non importante ma è stare bene nella società non vedo perchè lui debba fare tutte queste "scenette", se vuole un top che giochi la Cl lo dica subito e amen. Io continuo ad essere ottimista ma se entro stasera non si sa nulla inizio a vederla dura.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

calma calma...aspettiamo e poi tireremo le somme. Siamo al 12 giugno ancora.


----------



## Juventino30 (12 Giugno 2015)

Non vi viene il dubbio che sia già tutto fatto e che si attenda per dare l'annuncio la settimana prossima, in concomitanza con la presentazione di Mihajlovic? Oggi gioca la nazionale, poi c'è il fine settimana e lo spazio mediatico è occupato o distratto (gente al mare). Lunedì o martedì sono giorni buoni e liberi per fare titoli sui giornali.


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Posso fare il guastafeste?
> 
> Prevedo altri e continui *rimandi*.





Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Sportmediaset ha detto che la risposta di JM dovrebbe arrivare addirittura Lunedì o Martedì.*



CVD

Solo rimandi. Sempre e solo rimandi.


----------



## medjai (12 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> canale serio?



ESPN

Al livello di mediaset più o meno direi


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Non vi viene il dubbio che sia già tutto fatto e che si attenda per dare l'annuncio la settimana prossima, in concomitanza con la presentazione di Mihajlovic? Oggi gioca la nazionale, poi c'è il fine settimana e lo spazio mediatico è occupato o distratto (gente al mare). Lunedì o martedì sono giorni buoni e liberi per fare titoli sui giornali.



aggiungo che si sta trattando pure kondogbia...magari aspettano di concludere con il cc per poi dare l'annuncio.


----------



## Giangy (12 Giugno 2015)

Sì ma che sia Lunedi o Martedì, non poi Mercoledi o Giovedì, altrimenti mi butto su Lacazette o Luiz Adriano, Bacca e Madzuckic non mi spirano molto, specie l'ultimo


----------



## Milo (12 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se fosse così a sto punto mi sono stancato anche io. Non abbiamo tempo da perdere.



perché?? cosa abbiamo da fare il 12 giugno??

Rimaniamo calmi su


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Sì ma che sia Lunedi o Martedì, non poi Mercoledi o Giovedì, altrimenti mi butto su Lacazette o Luiz Adriano, Bacca e Madzuckic non mi spirano molto, specie l'ultimo



Preferisco Bacca a Luiz Adriano,comunque tra questi Lacazette sarebbe il migliore per età,talento e soprattutto con Ibra


----------



## markjordan (12 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Non vi viene il dubbio che sia già tutto fatto e che si attenda per dare l'annuncio la settimana prossima, in concomitanza con la presentazione di Mihajlovic? Oggi gioca la nazionale, poi c'è il fine settimana e lo spazio mediatico è occupato o distratto (gente al mare). Lunedì o martedì sono giorni buoni e liberi per fare titoli sui giornali.


quoto
juventino atipico ahahah

bacca ? buono ma preferisco douglas costa e se arrivasse ibra andrei sul chicharito , con lui ne farebbe minimo 25


----------



## medjai (12 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Sportmediaset ha detto che la risposta di JM dovrebbe arrivare addirittura Lunedì o Martedì.*



Ma dai questo è uno scherzo? Ora che abbiamo soldi io darei un ultimatum. Hai fino domani per rispondere, se non lo fai cercaremo un'altro punta.

Sono stanco, tutti ci prendono in giro e siamo il Milan cavolo ! Non un Pescara qualsiasi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Sportmediaset ha detto che la risposta di JM dovrebbe arrivare addirittura Lunedì o Martedì.*



Buoni, il buon Pelle ne sa meno di noi.


----------



## Giangy (12 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Preferisco Bacca a Luiz Adriano,comunque tra questi Lacazette sarebbe il migliore per età,talento e soprattutto con Ibra


Sì ma quelli più fattibili da prendere sono solo questi, attualmente dati in partenza o per altre ragioni, comunque può esserci anche Falcao, Cavani è da scartare perché se parte Ibra il PSG non lo molla


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> perché?? cosa abbiamo da fare il 12 giugno??
> 
> Rimaniamo calmi su


Noi? Niente. Il MIlan? TUTTO.
Tutto quello che non è stato fatto in questi anni. C'è un'intera squadra da rifondare, tantissimi giocatori da cedere/mandare via che andranno rimpiazzati con nomi meno altisonanti. I grossi nomi che si sanno facendo è difficile che arrivino tutti bisogna anche pensare che se quelli vanno male bisogna trovare alternative simili, valutarle e trattarle. L'allenatore deve iniziare ad avere in mano qualcosa per capir come può giocare dato che si riparte da zero.
Insomma c'è tantissimo lavoro da fare e Martinez pur essendo un Top non è Cristiano Ronaldo e noi non abbiamo troppo tempo da perdere dietro a lui. Che gli si dia un ultimatum. Entro domani la risposta o arrangiati.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

146 pagine e l'attesa continua


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Sportmediaset ha detto che la risposta di JM dovrebbe arrivare addirittura Lunedì o Martedì.*



Sempre ad aspettare i comodi degli altri... Ma poi stessero trattando..


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 146 pagine e l'attesa continua



non è che sia una cosa così positiva  certo però che resta il fatto che iniziamo a trattare gente decente


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> non è che sia una cosa così positiva  certo però che resta il fatto che iniziamo a trattare gente decente



...appunto, si tratta di aspettare un ottimo calciatore.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 146 pagine e l'attesa continua



Dai che alla fine ne varrà la pena!


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Sportmediaset ha detto che la risposta di JM dovrebbe arrivare addirittura Lunedì o Martedì.*



Speriamo sia una vaccata di Skincats.

Visto che continuo a leggere che Jackson è vecchio,facciamo un po' di chiarezza e confrontiamolo con i migliori centravanti del mondo:
Falcao: -8 mesi
Suarez: +4 mesi
Cavani: +5 mesi
Higuain: +14 mesi
Lewandowski: +23 mesi
Diego Costa: +24 mesi

A leggere certi commenti sembra che stiamo prendendo Toni


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dai che alla fine ne varrà la pena!



...off topa

Comunque torniamo seri e speriamo bene.


----------



## koti (12 Giugno 2015)

Si ha sempre la sensazione che Martinez sia vicinissimo, filtra ottimismo da ogni parte, non sembrano esserci reali concorrenti, ma per un qualche motivo tutto tace. Perchè?

Un annuncio combinato con un altro giocatore? Magari...


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Si ha sempre la sensazione che Martinez sia vicinissimo, filtra ottimismo da ogni parte, non sembrano esserci reali concorrenti, ma per un qualche motivo tutto tace. Perchè?
> 
> Un annuncio combinato con un altro giocatore? Magari...



Non vedo altre spiegazioni, se doveva dire no gia l'aveva fatto.


----------



## Fabregas (12 Giugno 2015)

Milito quando andò all' inter non mi sembra avesse 20 anni, nonostante ciò tutti ricordiamo quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2015)

Se non arrivano notizie stasera o domani, può anche non venire più perché inizia nel modo peggiore. Abbiamo bisogno di gente che vuole giocare con il milan e non gente che ci vede come ruota di scorta.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Ma compiendo una riflessione non è strano che ancora non ci sia una risposta? non lo dico in modo negativo o positivo, ma stranamente non trapela nulla da nessuno del milan , Galliani che non rilascia mezza dichiarazione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma compiendo una riflessione non è strano che ancora non ci sia una risposta? non lo dico in modo negativo o positivo, ma stranamente non trapela nulla da nessuno del milan , Galliani che non rilascia mezza dichiarazione.



Meglio, quando parla fa solo danni


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Meglio, quando parla fa solo danni



Appunto, non è da lui chiudersi nel silenzio.


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma compiendo una riflessione non è strano che ancora non ci sia una risposta? non lo dico in modo negativo o positivo, ma stranamente non trapela nulla da nessuno del milan , Galliani che non rilascia mezza dichiarazione.



Se fosse mezzo sicuro avrebbe già sfoderato percentuali.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Se fosse mezzo sicuro avrebbe già sfoderato percentuali.



Se non sbaglio aveva dato il 50%, come suo solito in questa sessione


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio aveva dato il 50%, come suo solito in questa sessione



Tipico. Comunque a voler essere positivo posso solo immaginare che sia tutto fatto ma si voglia aspettare o un annuncio con Kondo e Miha o magari un ritorno di Bee in Italia.


----------



## Reblanck (12 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me ci sta molta più concorrenza per Kondogobia che per J.Martinez !


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

*Berlusconi:" Stiamo negoziando Jackson Martinez e siamo nella fase finale della trattativa,il giocatore e vicino a venire al Milan".*


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Si continua QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057.html


----------

